# Bow Fitter's LLC premium bowstrings and tuning



## Tony219er

And a few more..


----------



## Guardian Shoote

Nice looking work :thumbs_up


----------



## JustinKansas

*Bow Up custom strings and tuning...*

I may be contacting you soon!


----------



## Bow pro

JustinKansas said:


> I may be contacting you soon!


You will not be dissapointed if you get him to tune it for you!


----------



## Tony219er

JustinKansas said:


> I may be contacting you soon!


I would love to take care of you.


----------



## Tony219er

Guardian Shoote said:


> Nice looking work :thumbs_up


Thanks bud..


----------



## Tony219er

Bow pro said:


> You will not be dissapointed if you get him to tune it for you!


And you will be getting a set of this guys threads! It's a win, win:mg:


----------



## Tony219er

Solid red on Invasion and D340, red/blue on Assassin.


----------



## Mikenmel08

*Re: Bow Up custom strings and tuning...*

Nice


----------



## Tony219er

ttt


----------



## Bow pro

Bump it up


----------



## Tony219er

:bump2:


----------



## skinner2

Tony does fantastic work.


----------



## Tony219er

skinner2 said:


> Tony does fantastic work.


Thanks John..


----------



## Tony219er

New string stops....

polished-$50 tyd
carbon fiber-$45 tyd
black-$45 tyd

Available in either straight or offset.

View attachment 1618698
View attachment 1618699
View attachment 1618700
View attachment 1618701
View attachment 1618702


----------



## bigsendero300

Top notch guys.


----------



## Tony219er

:bump2:


----------



## Tony219er

Get some!


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow/brown in 452X on a MO Infinity Insanity with custom string stop.


View attachment 1622109
View attachment 1622111


----------



## Tony219er

Flo orange/silver w/black pin stripe and silver servings in BCY 8190 on an Omen Pro.


View attachment 1624174
View attachment 1624175


----------



## Tony219er

My personal AP snow Invasion set....18 strands white/2 strands brown/2 strands black w/clear servings.


----------



## Tony219er

Solid pink w/black servings in 8190 on a Diamond Razors Edge.


View attachment 1625125
View attachment 1625127


----------



## Tony219er

18 strands of flo yellow, 2 strands of red and 2 strands of black with flo yellow servings in 8190 on a Bowtech Experience.


View attachment 1625140


----------



## Tony219er

Hello AT!


----------



## Tony219er

Thanks for all the business guys!


----------



## lungbuster123

TTT for a great guy!


----------



## Tony219er

Flo green/flo green servings in 452x on an Insanity CPX.

View attachment 1628209


----------



## Tony219er

Red/red servings in 452X on my personal SnoCap Invasion.


----------



## Tony219er

lungbuster123 said:


> TTT for a great guy!


Thanks buddy. I think your brother Austin is sending me his Insanity soon for a spa treatment lol.


----------



## SlickHead_Slam

Yes sir! Very much looking forward to seeing what you can do with It! Strict 9 Strings and your tune, ahhhh yep cant wait....



Tony219er said:


> Thanks buddy. I think your brother Austin is sending me his Insanity soon for a spa treatment lol.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow/silver with black pin stripe and clear servings in 8190 on a custom Invasion.


View attachment 1630082
View attachment 1630083
View attachment 1630084
View attachment 1630085
View attachment 1630086


----------



## Tony219er

Flo green/flo green in 452X on an AP Black Bowtech Assassin.


----------



## Tony219er

*UPDATE: pricing on the string stops will be as follows.*

Straight stops-$30 tyd
Offset stops-$40 tyd


----------



## Tony219er

Bump it up!


----------



## Kammeg

Do you work on other brands than just Bowtech? If so, what part of Indiana are you in?


----------



## Tony219er

Kammeg said:


> Do you work on other brands than just Bowtech? If so, what part of Indiana are you in?


All brands man, seems most people send me Bowtech's and Elite's though lol....maybe they're just selling that many of them? I'm in the NW corner of the state up by Lake Michigan.


----------



## Tony219er

'13 Elite Hunter with silver/white/black stripe and silver servings...

Specs:
peak weight-67.4#
hold weight-11.7#
AMO draw length-27.9"
arrow weight-360 grs
arrow speed-293.4 fps (avg)


----------



## zukiii

Looks awesome Tony! I can't wait to get my Hunter!

Thanks again..
Rob


----------



## shovelhead 79

Save for later! Thinking about trying you out.


----------



## Tony219er

Custom Invasion (mine) with 18 strands of white, 2 strands brown and 2 strands black with clear servings.

Specs:
peak weight-63.7#
hold weight-11.2#
AMO draw length-28.7"
arrow weight-480 grs
arrow speed 269.7 FPS (avg)


----------



## Tony219er

Flo green/brown with black stripe and clear servings in 452X on a Bowtech Experience.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo orange and blue with clear servings in 452X on a Mathews Triumph.


----------



## Tony219er

Solid black on black servings in 452X on a '13 Elite Hunter.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow/silver with black stripe and clear servings in 452X on a '13 Hunter.


----------



## JimR8

Looks great Tony!


----------



## Tony219er

Red/silver/black stripe and red servings in 452x on a Bowtech Invasion.

Specs:
peak weight-63.8#
holding weight-12.1#
AMO draw length-27.8"
arrow weight-386 grs
arrow speed-287.2 fps (avg)


----------



## Tony219er

Flo green/silver/black stripe with clear servings in 452x on a Destroyer 340.

Specs:
peak weight-72.2#
holding weight-14.1#
AMO draw length-29.7"
arrow weight-446 grs
arrow speed-296.7 fps (avg)


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow/red/black stripe with red servings in 452x on an Insanity CPX.

Specs to follow:


----------



## Khunter

Wow! That looks awesome! I can't wait to get it!





Tony219er said:


> Flo green/silver/black stripe with clear servings in 452x on a Destroyer 340.
> 
> Specs:
> peak weight-72.2#
> holding weight-14.1#
> AMO draw length-29.7"
> arrow weight-446 grs
> arrow speed-296.7 fps (avg)


----------



## Tony219er

Thanks Steve. Yeah man she turned out awesome and smoking fast too.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Flo yellow/red/black stripe with red servings in 452x on an Insanity CPX.
> 
> Specs to follow:


Specs:
Peak weight-73.4#
Set weight-62.7#
Holding weight-12.9#
AMO draw length-29.4"
Arrow weight-376 grs
Arrow speed-317.5 fps (avg)
IBO weight arrow speed-337.3 fps (avg)

Both arrows were shot at the set weight of 62.7#.


----------



## Tony219er

Black and gold with black servings in 452x on a Bowtech Experience.

Specs:
peak weight-71.9#
set weight-67.1#
hold weight-13.5#
arrow weight-416 grs
AMO draw length-29.3"
arrow speed-297.8 fps (avg)
IBO weight arrow speed-334.8 fps (avg)


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow/silver with black pin stripe with clear servings in 452x on a CPXL.

Specs:
peak weight-60.9#
hold weight-11.8#
arrow weight-416 grs
AMO draw length-29.3"
arrow speed-278.7 fps (avg)
IBO weight arrow speed-317.7 fps (avg)


----------



## jonj480

Wow Tony! Those came out awesome! Can't wait to start puttin arrows through em!


----------



## bigbuck64

Tony219er said:


> Solid black on black servings in 452X on a '13 Elite Hunter.


Wow Tony all i can say is thank you very impressed and one sweet looking bow , anyone needing new strings and tune you cant go wrong here putting out this kind of work your bound to be busy lol thanks again


----------



## Tony219er

bigbuck64 said:


> Wow Tony all i can say is thank you very impressed and one sweet looking bow , anyone needing new strings and tune you cant go wrong here putting out this kind of work your bound to be busy lol thanks again


Thanks Dave, I hope you're enjoying the bow and she's shooting lights out for you.


----------



## skinner2

Looking good Tony.


----------



## jpaese

I received my insanity back from tony last week, and all i can say is wow. His setup and tune is second to none, and attention to detail is top notch. Thank you again tony, you will definately be getting all of my bows...


----------



## SARASR

Bump, great to see what goes into a custom set up and tune.


----------



## WMDTalley

Tony219er said:


> Flo yellow/silver with black pin stripe and clear servings in 8190 on a custom Invasion.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1630082
> View attachment 1630083
> View attachment 1630084
> View attachment 1630085
> View attachment 1630086


Absolutely amazing work Tony. Fantastic job all the way around. Thank you sir for all of your work and top notch customer service.


----------



## Tony219er

WMDTalley said:


> Absolutely amazing work Tony. Fantastic job all the way around. Thank you sir for all of your work and top notch customer service.


Thanks Mike I really appreciate it.


----------



## Tony219er

jpaese said:


> I received my insanity back from tony last week, and all i can say is wow. His setup and tune is second to none, and attention to detail is top notch. Thank you again tony, you will definately be getting all of my bows...


Thanks Joseph I appreciate the kind words and vote of confidence, your cousin Richard should be getting his bow back today:thumbs_up


----------



## SlickHead_Slam

Cant wait to see this one done:shade:!


----------



## WMDTalley

*Re: Bow Up custom strings and tuning...*

Wow slickhead. That bow is going to look amazing put together.


----------



## Tony219er

SlickHead_Slam said:


> Cant wait to see this one done:shade:!


I'm waiting.....the threads we thought up are going to look SICK on that thing! I got an email this evening from Randy stating it was done and in route here.


----------



## Gwhiz

would love to see some pics of that bow asap! love the clear servings and i like how you install drop away strings with the little knot like a d loop, never seen it like that


----------



## Tony219er

Lets just say that AP snow/AP black fade looks better in the pics than in person...she will be awhile and is getting redone.


----------



## Tony219er

Red/black speckle and white/black speckle with black servings in 452x on a Bowtech Experience.

peak weight-71.9#
hold weight-14.6#
arrow weight-382 grs
arrow speed-302.6 fps (avg)
AMO draw length-27.8"
IBO weight arrow speed-315.7 fps (avg)


----------



## Tony219er

Red and silver w/black pin stripe and red servings in 452x on a Bowtech Experience.

peak weight-67.8#
hold weight-13.8#
arrow weight-374 grs
arrow speed-321.2 fps (avg)
AMO draw length-30.3"
IBO weight arrow speed-337.7 fps (avg)


----------



## drenalinjunkey

pm sent


----------



## Ba24

Those are some nice color combos. Nice work.


----------



## Tony219er

Ba24 said:


> Those are some nice color combos. Nice work.


Thanks man...more pics here shortly.


----------



## Pure Evil

Nice looking strings!!!


----------



## Bowtecher24

I will be sending my bow here when it needs strings, everything looks amazing and everyone is extremely pleased with your work


----------



## Tony219er

Bowtecher24 said:


> I will be sending my bow here when it needs strings, everything looks amazing and everyone is extremely pleased with your work


Thanks for the complements man, I really appreciate it and would love to do your bow too.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow/flame with clear servings in 452X on an Obsession Knightmare.

Specs:
peak weight-61.8#
hold weight-11.8#
arrow weight-376 grs
AMO draw length-26.7"
arrow speed-281.0 FPS
IBO weight arrow speed-306.5 FPS


----------



## Tony219er

Flo green and silver with black pin stripe and silver servings in 452X on a CPXL..

Specs:
peak weight-71.9#
set weight-61.5#
holding weight-13.9#
arrow weight-491 grs
AMO draw length-27.8"
arrow speed-259.5 FPS (avg)
IBO weight arrow speed-307.4 FPS (avg)
(speeds are at the set weight)


----------



## Tony219er

OD green and silver spec with black servings in 452x on a D350.

Specs:
peak weight-61.8#
hold weight-11.9#
arrow weight-368 grs
AMO draw length-27.8"
arrow speed-305.8 FPS (avg)
IBO weight arrow speed-322.1 FPS (avg)


----------



## Tony219er

Red and silver speckle with red servings in 452x on an Invasion.

Specs:
peak weight-72.3#
set weight-68.9#
hold weight-14.7#
arrow weight-384 grs
AMO draw length-27.7"
arrow speed-286.5 FPS (avg)
IBO weight arrow speed-304.3 FPS (avg)


----------



## LaBowHunter

Thinking of sending you my 11 Invasion LH. Actually I'm gonna send it. What is the turn around time? Just got it and would like to shoot the strings off before I send it to you and let you change strings and cables, broadhead tune, etc.


----------



## Tony219er

LaBowHunter said:


> Thinking of sending you my 11 Invasion LH. Actually I'm gonna send it. What is the turn around time? Just got it and would like to shoot the strings off before I send it to you and let you change strings and cables, broadhead tune, etc.


Turn around right now is 2-3 weeks but will vary depending on how many bows are here. I would love to do it and just give me a call when you're ready.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo green and brown with clear servings in 452x on an Insanity CPX.

Specs:
peak weight-72.4#
set weight-65.2#
hold weight-13.0#
arrow weight-326 grs
arrow speed-316.5 FPS
AMO draw lenght-27.4"


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow and black with black servings in 452x on an Insanity CPX.

Specs:
peak weight-70.3#
hold weight-14.1#
arrow weight-352 grs
arrow speed-352.7 FPS:mg:
AMO draw length-29.6"


----------



## Tony219er

Flo green, flo yellow, flo orange, flo purple with flo purple servings in 452x on an Insanity CPX.

Specs:
peak weight-71.8#
hold weight-14.4#
arrow weight-496grs (VAP 250's with 92gr inserts/100gr tips)
arrow speed-289.8 FPS
IBO weight arrow speed-347.3 FPS
AMO draw length-29.2"


----------



## OldSavage

Do you accept bows from Canada? Is shipping or the metric system going to be a problem? 

It's a Bowtech Insanity CPXL with a 31.8 kg draw weight, 0.78 meter draw length, shooting a 26 gram arrow. All metric crap aside I was just wondering if shipping would be an issue.

The other issue would be living without my bow for three weeks or more.


----------



## Tony219er

OldSavage said:


> Do you accept bows from Canada? Is shipping or the metric system going to be a problem?
> 
> It's a Bowtech Insanity CPXL with a 31.8 kg draw weight, 0.78 meter draw length, shooting a 26 gram arrow. All metric crap aside I was just wondering if shipping would be an issue.
> 
> The other issue would be living without my bow for three weeks or more.


I have NEVER shipped out of country so I haven't the slightest clue how that goes or what's involved...if you want to look into it I would love to do it for you.


----------



## bigsendero300

Top notch work right here


----------



## juspassinthru

Do you tinker with speed nock number and placement to optomize speed?


----------



## Daniel75

juspassinthru said:


> Do you tinker with speed nock number and placement to optomize speed?


I believe he does.


----------



## paheadhunter

the bow that was dipped with the AP Snow to AP Black fade, who did the dip job on it?


----------



## SlickHead_Slam

PM sent.



paheadhunter said:


> the bow that was dipped with the AP Snow to AP Black fade, who did the dip job on it?


----------



## SlickHead_Slam

Wait until yall see mine and Tony's bows!


----------



## paheadhunter

*Bow Up custom strings and tuning...*



SlickHead_Slam said:


> Wait until yall see mine and Tony's bows!


I'm waiting! Thanks for the pm!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

probably going to send my Z7 magnum to you when i get it...


----------



## Tony219er

juspassinthru said:


> Do you tinker with speed nock number and placement to optomize speed?


I sure do! Sometimes can get get substantial gains with less nocks in different locations.

Ex. last night I did a Hoyt Carbon Element, it was shooting 288 fps with stock threads and speed nocks....I changed threads and used 4 less nocks on top and bottom and gained 14 fps! That bow in the same specs as it came is now shooting 302 fps!


----------



## Tony219er

Sorry I didn't reply to some of you sooner...I've been extremely busy.

I also apologize to a few of you who have waited longer than quoted, thanks for your patience.


----------



## juspassinthru

*Bow Up custom strings and tuning...*

Sweet. Take all the extra speed i can get. Btw.. Found an Invasion. Come end of hunting season, you will have a bow to tune and outfit with new threads


----------



## zukiii

Tony219er said:


> I sure do! Sometimes can get get substantial gains with less nocks in different locations.
> 
> Ex. last night I did a Hoyt Carbon Element, it was shooting 288 fps with stock threads and speed nocks....I changed threads and used 4 less nocks on top and bottom and gained 14 fps! That bow in the same specs as it came is now shooting 302 fps!


^^^ the man!


----------



## Tony219er

Red/silver/black pin stripe and red servings in 452x on a Hoyt Carbon Element.

Specs:
peak weight-67.8#
holding weight-14.3#
arrow weight-398grs
arrow speed-301.7 FPS (avg)
IBO weight arrow speed-329.6 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-29.2"

I want to say this Element was an absolute pleasure to tune and tuned up perfectly with minimal pre-lean in the top cam...shoots bareshafts as good as you can get them. I will also say this is one of the biggest gains I've gotten on a bow so far...this bow came in at the exact specs I have listed but was shooting 288.2 FPS, that was with stock speed nocks (8 nocks top/8 nocks bottom) and stock locations. I played with amounts and locations and ended up with one group of 4 nocks top and bottom and gained +14 FPS:mg:...needless to say I am beyond pleased with that. Thanks again Mike, enjoy buddy!


----------



## Tony219er

SlickHead_Slam said:


> Wait until yall see mine and Tony's bows!


I saw yours today...Bill sent me pics. Muddy Girl riser with Bedazzled limbs and baby pink cams, looked SICK!:mg:


----------



## WMDTalley

*Re: Bow Up custom strings and tuning...*

Thank you Tony for hooking me up with another top notch tune and set-up. You're the man.


----------



## Kammeg

Tony219er said:


> Red/silver/black pin stripe and red servings in 452x on a Hoyt Carbon Element.
> 
> Specs:
> peak weight-67.8#
> holding weight-14.3#
> arrow weight-398grs
> arrow speed-301.7 FPS (avg)
> IBO weight arrow speed-329.6 FPS (avg)
> AMO draw length-29.2"
> 
> I want to say this Element was an absolute pleasure to tune and tuned up perfectly with minimal pre-lean in the top cam...shoots bareshafts as good as you can get them. I will also say this is one of the biggest gains I've gotten on a bow so far...this bow came in at the exact specs I have listed but was shooting 288.2 FPS, that was with stock speed nocks (8 nocks top/8 nocks bottom) and stock locations. I played with amounts and locations and ended up with one group of 4 nocks top and bottom and gained +14 FPS:mg:...needless to say I am beyond pleased with that. Thanks again Mike, enjoy buddy!


Wow! You might be getting my Carbon Matrix after you get done with my Pure. I can't wait to get my Pure to you and get it back. It is all boxed up. Will be mailing this week. Awesome work!


----------



## jonj480

Wait until you get it back and start shooting it man, you are gonna love it.


----------



## Tony219er

Thanks guys! I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Tony219er

18 strands black/4 strands flo yellow speckle with black servings in 452x on an Experience.

Specs:
peak weight-63.2#
hold weight-12.5#
arrow weight-448 grs
arrow speed-289.6 FPS (avg)
IBO weight arrow speed-328.9 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-29.2"


----------



## Tony219er

Red/black, black servings in 452x on a Bear Carnage.

Specs:
peak weight-72.4#
hold weight-14.7#
arrow weight-414 grs
arrow speed-300.7 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-29.8"


----------



## KYBowhunter89

PM sent regarding custom string stop


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow/silver/black pin stripe and clear servings in 452x on a '12 Answer.

Specs:
peak weight-71.4#
hold weight-5.9#:mg:
arrow weight-442 grs
arrow speed-287.8 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-29.1"

Played with speed nock locations on this one too as it came to me from the customer with none....it was shooting 276.4 FPS at the same specs when it showed up....now it's at 287.8 FPS after new strings, tune and custom speed nock placement, ended up with one group of 3 nocks top and bottom.


----------



## Tony219er

KYBowhunter89 said:


> PM sent regarding custom string stop


PM back to you Mark.


----------



## Chopayne

Tony,

Youre a busy man, your pm box is full. Just got my string in, thanks for your help. Is there anyway to exchange Feedback? Im looking to get my profile going.

Thanks!


----------



## HotnTot

Tony219er said:


> Flo yellow/silver/black pin stripe and clear servings in 452x on a '12 Answer.
> 
> Specs:
> peak weight-71.4#
> hold weight-5.9#:mg:
> arrow weight-442 grs
> arrow speed-287.8 FPS (avg)
> AMO draw length-29.1"
> 
> Played with speed nock locations on this one too as it came to me from the customer with none....it was shooting 276.4 FPS at the same specs when it showed up....now it's at 287.8 FPS after new strings, tune and custom speed nock placement, ended up with one group of 3 nocks top and bottom.


You got the string in line with sight without an anti torque rod? I will probably be sending mine in for a custom tune this summer. Most likely want the same strings as this one. How did you get the holding weight so low? Could you have traded holding weight for speed.


----------



## deafcon2

Bow looks awesome Tony!!! Cant wait for it to get here!


----------



## Tony219er

HotnTot said:


> You got the string in line with sight without an anti torque rod? I will probably be sending mine in for a custom tune this summer. Most likely want the same strings as this one. How did you get the holding weight so low? Could you have traded holding weight for speed.


With the offset rods you can rotate them for minimal fletching clearance and alleviate a good amount of torque. I also played with can shims because when I got it the centershot was waaayyyy left of center and thesight windage was whacked out too because of it. 

Holding weight was similar when I received it so I matched it up by playing with cam timing.


----------



## SlickHead_Slam

Haha oh no!



Tony219er said:


> I saw yours today...Bill sent me pics. Muddy Girl riser with Bedazzled limbs and baby pink cams, looked SICK!:mg:


----------



## CurTracker

Pm sent for your custom string stop.


----------



## Tony219er

Natural/tan/black pin stripe and clear servings in 452x on a Bowtech Experience.

Specs:
peak weight-62.1#
hold weight-11.6#
arrow weight-428grs
arrow speed-275.8 FPS (avg)
IBO weight arrow speed-309.2 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-27.8"


----------



## zukiii

^^^
I bet the owner of this bow will be ecstatic!!


----------



## Tony219er

zukiii said:


> ^^^
> I bet the owner of this bow will be ecstatic!!


I sure hope so:shade:


----------



## Masheen76

I received my bow (Bowtech Experience) from Tony this past Friday.

I would just like to say that I am beyond pleased with what Tony set up for me. I have had bows tuned by others that are renowned on Archerytalk and his work is on par or better. If you're debating having him do some work for you, stop waiting and just do. You will be thrilled!

Thanks again Tony!


----------



## Tony219er

Masheen76 said:


> I received my bow (Bowtech Experience) from Tony this past Friday.
> 
> I would just like to say that I am beyond pleased with what Tony set up for me. I have had bows tuned by others that are renowned on Archerytalk and his work is on par or better. If you're debating having him do some work for you, stop waiting and just do. You will be thrilled!
> 
> Thanks again Tony!


I really appreciate the kind words Chris, I was beyond pleased with how your bow turned out and hope you are enjoying it! thanks again. Tony.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow spec/red spec with flo yellow servings in 452x on a CPXL

Specs:
peak weight-60.7#
set weight-57.7#
hold weight-12.3#
arrow weight-294 grs
arrow speed-316.7 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.1"


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow spec/red spec with red servings on a Diamond Infinite Edge (specs to follow)


----------



## Tony219er

Natural/flo yellow/flame pin stripe and black servings in 452x on a PSE DNA

Specs:
peak weight-61.7#
hold weight-17.7#
arrow weight-368 grs
arrow speed-311.5 FPS (avg)
IBO weight arrow speed-334.9 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.2"


----------



## Tony219er

Flo green/tan/black stripe with clear servings in 452x on an Experience

Specs:
peak weight-62.2#
hold weight-11.9#
arrow weight-368 grs
arrow speed-300.3 FPS (avg)
IBO weight arrow speed-318.7 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.2"


----------



## WIN.308

Dang it Tony, now I'm going to have to take off the next few days so I can wait for the mail lady! Looks awesome bro. Going to send you another one here real soon.


----------



## treetops

Sending my Answer to Tony next week! Can't wait!!!


----------



## deafcon2

Got my bow back from Tony today (black Answer on page 4 post #110). After inspection and a few quick shots I must say his work exceeded my expectations. The difference is night and day in performance/ accuracy and the strings look really great as well!!! Thanks for the great work and attention to detail! Can’t wait till October 1st!


----------



## Tony219er

deafcon2 said:


> Got my bow back from Tony today (black Answer on page 4 post #110). After inspection and a few quick shots I must say his work exceeded my expectations. The difference is night and day in performance/ accuracy and the strings look really great as well!!! Thanks for the great work and attention to detail! Can’t wait till October 1st!


I'm very pleased with how yours tuned up....and very glad you like it. Its hearing stuff like this that makes me enjoy doing all this stuff for you guys.

Thanks again to all of you for the business and kind words, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo orange and red with flo orange servings on a High Country Iron Mace

Specs:
peak weight-60.7#
hold weight-13.7#
arrow weight-362 grs
arrow speed-275.3 FPS (avg)
IBO weight arrow speed-296.1 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28"


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow and flame with red servings in 452x on a Parker Gale Force


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow and silver speckle with clear servings on an Insanity CPXL.

Specs:
peak weight-72.1#
hold weight-13.9#
arrow #1 weight-366 grs
arrow #2 weight-422 grs
arrow #1 speed-286.7 FPS (avg)
arrow #2 speed-272.4 FPS (avg)
IBO weight arrow speed-304.1 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-27.5"


----------



## Tony219er

20 strands of black and 2 strands of red speckle with black servings in 452x on a Insanity CPX.

Specs:
peak weight-72.6#
hold weight-13.4#
arrow weight-454 grs
arrow speed-295.4 FPS (avg)
IBO weight arrow speed-337.8 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.2"


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow and red with a flame pin stripe with clear servings on an Obsession Knightmare.

Specs:
peak weight-60.6#
hold weight-9.5#
arrow weight-404 grs
arrow speed-294.9 FPS (avg)
IBO weight arrow speed-329.6 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-30"


----------



## ndnbowhunter

*Re: Bow Up custom strings and tuning...*










My black carbon fiber stop from tony219er.....way better than the factory stop. 
Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tony219er

ndnbowhunter said:


> My black carbon fiber stop from tony219er.....way better than the factory stop.
> Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the kind words. I'm glad you received it and it's working well for you. Good luck this season.


----------



## dukhntr4lfe

Tony219er said:


> Flo yellow and silver speckle with clear servings on an Insanity CPXL.
> 
> Specs:
> peak weight-72.1#
> hold weight-13.9#
> arrow #1 weight-366 grs
> arrow #2 weight-422 grs
> arrow #1 speed-286.7 FPS (avg)
> arrow #2 speed-272.4 FPS (avg)
> IBO weight arrow speed-304.1 FPS (avg)
> AMO draw length-27.5"



:mg::mg: doesn't even look like my bow look absolutely amazing... like I said I keep coming back to this page just to look at it very surprised with the number you got out of it thanks again for taking the time to answer all my questions I cant wait to get my hands on it and start shooting. .thanks again


----------



## Tony219er

dukhntr4lfe said:


> :mg::mg: doesn't even look like my bow look absolutely amazing... like I said I keep coming back to this page just to look at it very surprised with the number you got out of it thanks again for taking the time to answer all my questions I cant wait to get my hands on it and start shooting. .thanks again


It was my pleasure man. Thanks again and I hope you enjoy the bow!


----------



## Tony219er

*ATTN guys:*

I will be out of town on vacation :set1_fishing: starting Tuesday, May 21 and will be gone until Tuesday, May 28. As of now please DO NOT send any bows until I get back in town as I won't be here to sign for them and they may possibly be returned if not picked up within 5 days.

I am working my ass off to catch up and get as much done as I can before I leave so if you have bows here please be patient with me....I'm doing the best I can to keep up.

Thanks again for everything guys! Tony.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo orange/silver with black stripe and clear servings in 452x on an Experience.

Specs:
peak weight-72.4#
set weight-69.6#
hold weight-13.7#
arrow weight-448 grs
arrow speed-302.4 FPS (avg)
IBO weight arrow speed-338.5 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-29.6"


----------



## Khunter

Tony219er said:


> Flo orange/silver with black stripe and clear servings in 452x on an Experience.
> 
> Specs:
> peak weight-72.4#
> set weight-69.6#
> hold weight-13.7#
> arrow weight-448 grs
> arrow speed-302.4 FPS (avg)
> IBO weight arrow speed-338.5 FPS (avg)
> AMO draw length-29.6"
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Wow, outstanding job as usual Tony. I can't wait to put a few arrows through it. The speeds you are getting out of these Experiences are tremendous.
> 
> I know one thing, when you get done with these bows, it will be tough to squeeze 1 more fps out of it considering the amount of time you spend getting them to max performance.


----------



## Pure Evil

*Re: Bow Up custom strings and tuning...*

Bump

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tony219er

Natural and black with flame stripe and clear servings in 452x on a Hoyt Spyder 30

Specs:
peak weight-61.4#
hold weight-12.8#
arrow weight-424 grs
arrow speed-278.9 FPS (avg)
IBO weight arrow speed-322.9 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28"


----------



## jonj480

^^ love that color combo


----------



## Khunter

jonj480 said:


> ^^ love that color combo


I agree!


----------



## Tony219er

Sorry I have not been able to respond to PM's and phone calls the past few days, I am on vacation in a remote part of Wisconsin and have no cell/internet service.

I think I have replied to all the PM's since the 23rd so I apologize for the delay. I'll be working my ass off when I get back to get everything caught back up.


----------



## zukiii

jonj480 said:


> ^^ love that color combo


I think it turned out great! LOL.. I've probably driven Tony insane trying to make up my mind on string colors.


----------



## jonj480

zukiii said:


> I think it turned out great! LOL.. I've probably driven Tony insane trying to make up my mind on string colors.


I think I'm gonna shamelessly copy you when my Invasion goes to Tony next week...


----------



## Tony219er

Red/black/natural with clear servings in 452x on an Exprerience.

Specs:
peak weight-62.3#
hold weight-12.1#
arrow weight-334 grs
arrow speed-327.6 FPS (avg)
IBO weight arrow speed-337.1 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-30"


----------



## Tony219er

Solid red with black servings (stock strings) on an Experience.

Specs:
peak weight-72.4#
hold weight-14.2#
arrow weight-450 grs
arrow speed-305.3 FPS (avg)
IBO weight arrow speed-343.7 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-30.1"


----------



## Tony219er

Blue/natural/black pin stripe with blue servings in 452x on a Mathews Chill.

Specs:

peak weight-71.6#
set weight-66.7#
hold weight-14.4#
arrow weight-396 grs
arrow speed-296.7 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-29.1"


----------



## jay_j

*Re: Bow Up custom strings and tuning...*

Every done for international bows?

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tony219er

jay_j said:


> Every done for international bows?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


I have not but have a guy from Australia sending one soon.


----------



## jay_j

*Re: Bow Up custom strings and tuning...*



Tony219er said:


> I have not but have a guy from Australia sending one soon.


Ok let me know how it goes it might be worth when I buy a bow over there having it send stright to u if thats possible? 

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hunterdan49

tag for later use


----------



## Tony219er

jay_j said:


> Ok let me know how it goes it might be worth when I buy a bow over there having it send stright to u if thats possible?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


Absolutely. If you want when you're ready you can buy it through me if I'm able to get it.


----------



## CarbonelementRK

What is your turn around time for a set of strings and tune for a Bowtech experience?


----------



## tomkat04

Tag for later. As soon as my Experience arrives it will be heading to you.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Tony219er

CarbonelementRK said:


> What is your turn around time for a set of strings and tune for a Bowtech experience?


3-4 weeks right now.


----------



## Tony219er

Blue and flame with blue servings in 452x on a Prime Impact.

Specs:

peak weight-73.9#
set weight-69.2#
hold weight-15.6#
arrow weight-444 grs
arrow speed-301.2 FPS(avg)
AMO draw length-29.9"


----------



## Tony219er

Flo orange and black with clear servings in 452x on a Heli-M.

Specs:

peak weight-52.4#
hold weight-11.2#
arrow weight-412 grs
arrow speed-251.6 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-29.1"


----------



## Tony219er

Solid blue with blue servings in 452x on an Insanity CPX.

Specs:

peak weight-60.6#
hold weight-12.2#
arrow weight-374 grs
arrow speed-283.7 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-27.1"


----------



## Brent.hood

*Bow Up custom strings and tuning...*

Mark


----------



## missionbowhunt

Sent my invasion your way this afternoon.


----------



## Tony219er

Natural/tan speckle with clear servings on a Motive 6.

peak weight-72.9#
hold weight-17.5#
arrow weight-422 grs
arrow speed-302.7 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-29.2"


----------



## Tony219er

Red/silver/black with black servings on an Experience.

peak weight-62.4#
hold weight-12.7#
arrow weight-376 grs
arrow speed-298.4 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.7"


----------



## Tony219er

Blue/silver with clear servings on an Experience.

peak weight-72.7#
hold weight-14.9#
arrow weight-368 grs
arrow speed-318.7 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.2"


----------



## Tony219er

Silver/tan/black stripe with clear servings on a custom Insanity CPX.

peak weight-60.9#
hold weight-12.7#
arrow weight-406 grs
arrow speed-305.7 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-29.1"


----------



## Tony219er

Flo orange/flo green speckle with clear servings on a Switchback XT.

peak weight-73.6#
set weight-68.6#
hold weight-13.8#
arrow weight-408 grs
arrow speed-252.7 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-27.5"


----------



## WMDTalley

*Re: Bow Up custom strings and tuning...*

Exceeded my expectations again. 3 for 3. Thanks again Tony.


----------



## Tony219er

WMDTalley said:


> Exceeded my expectations again. 3 for 3. Thanks again Tony.


That's how I roll Mike! Glad you're happy man...thanks again for allowing me to molest your bows.


----------



## tomkat04

Message sent

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tomkat04

Getting my experience done. Can't wait

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Tony219er

Flo orange/silver/black pin stripe with silver servings on a custom Elite Answer.

peak weight-71.1#
set weight-69.3#
hold weight-9.5#
arrow weight-430 grs
arrow speed-287.7 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-29.2"


----------



## treetops

Tony219er said:


> Flo orange/silver/black pin stripe with silver servings on a custom Elite Answer.
> 
> peak weight-71.1#
> set weight-69.3#
> hold weight-9.5#
> arrow weight-430 grs
> arrow speed-287.7 FPS (avg)
> AMO draw length-29.2"


Looks awesome Tony!! Can't wait to shoot it!!


----------



## SlickHead_Slam

Great looking rig treetops!


----------



## treetops

Thanks Slick!! The strings are beautiful!


----------



## treetops

Shot it a few dozen times and Tony does great work for anyone looking to send him your bow! He even replaced the felt on my QAD!!! Defintely got more than I expected....thanks again Tony!


----------



## mottsarcher

Sent you a pm. Id like to get my destroyer le some of your strings and a tune. Maybe your string stop if you feel they make a difference. I have heard good reports. Bow is a little noisy and it seems its coming from the string stop.


----------



## OCHO505

mottsarcher said:


> Sent you a pm. Id like to get my destroyer le some of your strings and a tune. Maybe your string stop if you feel they make a difference. I have heard good reports. Bow is a little noisy and it seems its coming from the string stop.


There is no thinking on IF it will make it quieter it absolutely make a difference!


----------



## mottsarcher

Sounds great, Tony I sent you a pm. Id like to have you work your magic. Some awesome looking rigs guy's. Tony the work looks top notch!


----------



## skinner2

Here is a bump for you Tony. The man does fantastic work.


----------



## Tony219er

String-18 strands flo orange/2 strands silver speckle....cables-18 strands flo orange/2 strands silver/2 strands black with clear servings on a custom Kolorfused Insanity CPX.

peak weight-62.2#
hold weight-13.7#
arrow weight-368 grs
arrow speed-317.9 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.6"


----------



## Tony219er

More pics...


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow/tan/red pin stripe and clear servings on an Invasion....specs to follow.


----------



## KYBowhunter89

That Optifade Invasion is sick sick!


----------



## inline6power

KYBowhunter89 said:


> That Optifade Invasion is sick sick!


Lol thanks it's mine. Tony Deffinetly nailed the colors lol. Told him to surprise me lol 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Tony219er

inline6power said:


> Lol thanks it's mine. Tony Deffinetly nailed the colors lol. Told him to surprise me lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I'm glad you like the combo, it's definitely different but looks great I think.


----------



## Tony219er

OD green/tan/flo yellow stripe and clear servings on a Spyder 30.

Specs:
peak weight-65.5#
hold weight-15.1#
arrow weight-374 grs
arrow speed-297.2 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28"


----------



## Tony219er

Flo green and silver with flo green servings on a Elite Pure.

Specs:
peak weight-71.7#
hold weight-14.6#
arrow weight-406 grs
arrow speed-303.4 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-31.3"


----------



## 918hoytman918

Pm sent


----------



## tomkat04

Tony has my Experience now. Can't wait to see how it turns out

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tony219er

Autumn/OD green/flo yellow stripe and OD green servings on a DNA.

specs:
peak weight-60.2#
hold weight-17.8#
arrow weight-374 grs
arrow speed-306.4 PS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.1"


----------



## Tony219er

Solid red on an Experience.

specs:
peak weight-73.2#
hold weight-14.9#
arrow weight-359 grs
arrow speed-309.6 FPS (vg)
AMO draw length-27"


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Flo yellow/tan/red pin stripe and clear servings on an Invasion....specs to follow.


*SPECS:*
peak weight-73.2#
hold weight-13.8#
arrow weight-390 grs
arrow speed-332.8 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-30.2"


----------



## Tony219er

Red and black with black servings on an Invasion.

Specs:
peak weight-73.3#
hold weight-12.8#
arrow weight-444 grs
arrow speed-313.7 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-29.2"


----------



## Tony219er

OD green and tan speckle with black servings on a custom, Koorfusion AP Black Answer.

Spec:
peak weight-60.7#
set weight-52.6#
hold weight-9.7#
arrow weight-388 grs
arrow speed-271 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-29.2"


----------



## Tony219er

Red with black stripe and clear serving on a Z7 Extreme.

Specs:
peak weight-72#
hold weight-13.8#
arrow weight-368 grs
arrow speed-293.2 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-27"


----------



## bowtecha

Nice work here tony!


----------



## SlickHead_Slam

The man to see when It comes to strings and tuning!


----------



## Tony219er

SlickHead_Slam said:


> The man to see when It comes to strings and tuning!


I really Appreciate it Austin, Adam (bowtecha) and Chris (OCHO505).

Austin I hope you're enjoying that beautiful Insanity! Stick a pig with her for me:darkbeer:


----------



## Tony219er

Flo green speckle and tan with clear servings on a CPXL.

Specs:
peak weight-62.3#
hold weight-11.9#
arrow weight-386 grs
arrow speed-299.8 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-29.5"


----------



## inline6power

Well I gotta give tony a bump. Got my optifade invasion back and all I ca the say is WOW. Not only does it look amazing but it shoots even better. I thought I had a decent tune on it but seeing as I don't have a press I can't tune the yokes and cam lean. All I can say is it shoots like a completely different bow. It's amazing and tony Deffinetly has the best customer service I have seen around. Top notch buddy 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## kravguy

tagging for later.


----------



## Kammeg

Bump for a great guy and true asset to AT!


----------



## Breathn

Looking good bro...you've been keeping shane busy...


----------



## Tony219er

Breathn said:


> Looking good bro...you've been keeping shane busy...


Thanks buddy. Yeah he pretty much doesn't like me anymore lol...I'm constantly bothering him!

Thanks to all of you for thekind words...and Adam I'm glad you're enjoying that Optifade Invasion, was a pleasure doing it for you.


----------



## inline6power

Thanks tony. Just got a experience this morning on here for a price I couldn't beat so I will be sending it to you next week as well buddy 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Tony219er

Natural/tan/red pin stripe and clear servings on a custom AP Snow DNA.

Specs:
peak weight-58.4#
hold weight-15.7#
arrow weight-320 grs
arrow speed-316.2 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-27.2


----------



## Tony219er

Flo orange/flo yellow/red with red servings on a DNA.

Specs:
peak weight-67.7#
hold weight-15.1#
arrow weight-358 grs
arrow speed-313.2 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-27.2"


----------



## Tony219er

Red/silver/black pin stripe and clear servings on an Insanity CPX.

Specs:
peak weight-62.9#
hold weight-12.5#
arrow weight-406 grs
arrow speed-300.2 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.2"


----------



## inline6power

Wow that's a fast 60lb er cpx

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## eastoneasy

so ill have it later sweet looking strings


----------



## Tony219er

OD green and flo yellow speckle with clear servings on an '06 Tribute.

Specs:
peak weight-72.4#
hold weight-13.8#
arrow weight-388 grs
arrow speed-289.4 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-29"


----------



## Tony219er

Flo orange with double pin stripes of silver and black with clear servings on my brother's Insanity CPX

Specs:
peak weight-60.9#
hold weight-11.8#
arrow weight-358 grs
arrow speed-314.5 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.3"


----------



## 808crazyfox

Very nice work Sir.... Too bad shipping would kill from Hawaii...


----------



## Tony219er

808crazyfox said:


> Very nice work Sir.... Too bad shipping would kill from Hawaii...


Thanks! I have no idea what shipping would cost?


----------



## tomkat04

I bet its no more than $40 extra. I bet it would be worth it...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tony219er

20 strands black/2 strands red/black serving on an Experience.

Specs:
peak weight-63.8#
hold weight-11.6#
arrow weight-376 grs
arrow speed-288.4 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-27.5"


----------



## Tony219er

Flame/silver/clear servings on an Experience.

Specs:
peak weight-73.7#
set weight-68.1#
hold weight-12.2#
arrow weight-368 grs
arrow speed-314.7 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.7"


----------



## 808crazyfox

Yup bet it would be sooo worth it.. ima start wearing out my strings asap as well as saving for the shipping LoL


----------



## tomkat04

808crazyfox said:


> Yup bet it would be sooo worth it.. ima start wearing out my strings asap as well as saving for the shipping LoL


That last one is my Experience. Can't wait to start shooting it! Looks great Tony.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AldoTheApache

Man I can't wait to say the last one is my Experience. I count the days until I get mine back from Tony, but I know the wait will be worth it. In the meantime just enjoy the pics of others. :smile:


----------



## Bow pro

Tony219er said:


> Thanks buddy. Yeah he pretty much doesn't like me anymore lol...I'm constantly bothering him!
> 
> Thanks to all of you for thekind words...and Adam I'm glad you're enjoying that Optifade Invasion, was a pleasure doing it for you.


LOL thats not true......your still (alright)!!!


----------



## Tony219er

Tan speckle/OD green/tan servings on a Hoyt Spyder Turbo

Specs:
peak weight-64.1#
hold weight-12.7#
arrow weight-354 grs
arrow speed-304.7 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28"


----------



## Tony219er

Red/black/black servings on an Insanity CPXL

Specs:
peak weight-72.1#
hold weight-8.8#
arrow weight-460 grs
arrow speed-289.1 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-29.2"


----------



## Tony219er

Red/silver/black pin stripe with red servings on a Z7 Extreme.

Specs:
peak weight-72.8#
hold weight-14.4#
arrow weight-406 grs
arrow speed-307 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-29.5"


----------



## Tony219er

Buckskin/silver speckle with silver servings on a Maitland Zeus.

Specs:
peak weight-68.7#
hold weight-25.2#
arrow weight-412 grs
arrow speed-307.5 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-31.3"


----------



## Tony219er

Flo orange/black with black servings on an Elite Hunter.

Specs:
peak weight-72.3#
hold weight-8.8#:mg:
arrow weight-382 grs
arrow speed-315.5 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-29.2"


----------



## Tony219er

Flo orange/black with black servings on an Elite Hunter.

Specs:
peak weight-72.3#
hold weight-8.8#:mg:
arrow weight-382 grs
arrow speed-315.5 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-29.2"


----------



## AldoTheApache

That flo orange with black looks awesome. Great work. :thumbs_up


----------



## Tony219er

AldoTheApache said:


> That flo orange with black looks awesome. Great work. :thumbs_up


Thanks Adam, don't worry yours will be done here shortly:teeth:


----------



## unklechuckles19

My bow looks phenomenal, thanks again Tony! Can't wait to shoot it!


----------



## Tony219er

Baby blue/silver speckle with clear servings on an Invasion.

Specs:
peak weight-61.1#
hold weight-11.3#
arrow weight-446 grs
arrow speed-283.4 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-29.2"


----------



## Bowtecher24

Couldn't be happier with the way it turned out. Thanks a million Tony


----------



## Tony219er

unklechuckles19 said:


> My bow looks phenomenal, thanks again Tony! Can't wait to shoot it!


I'm glad you like it, it shoots better than it looks!


----------



## Tony219er

Bowtecher24 said:


> Couldn't be happier with the way it turned out. Thanks a million Tony


Glad you like how it turned out.


----------



## Pure Evil

Been shooting my Z7 Extreme for a couple days since i got it back, Strings look great, shoots great, and never expected to get it back and be shooting the speed it is, no issues what so ever, Money well spent! Thanks again Tony...


----------



## Tony219er

Pure Evil said:


> Been shooting my Z7 Extreme for a couple days since i got it back, Strings look great, shoots great, and never expected to get it back and be shooting the speed it is, no issues what so ever, Money well spent! Thanks again Tony...


That is music to my ears:darkbeer:...thanks again for your patience during the whole process.


----------



## inline6power

Best in the buisness guys. Great work, great strings from Shane and even better customer service with tony. Win win 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bks

I got my Bowtech Insanity CPXL back from Tony a few days ago and finally got a chance to shoot it some today. I have to say that I am very impressed. Not only does it look great, it draws and releases extremely smooth and there is almost no hand shock. Tony went above and beyond what I expected on this tune. I would definately recommend Tony's tune and Shane's string to anyone considering them. Thanks again Tony!!!!


----------



## Tony219er

bks said:


> I got my Bowtech Insanity CPXL back from Tony a few days ago and finally got a chance to shoot it some today. I have to say that I am very impressed. Not only does it look great, it draws and releases extremely smooth and there is almost no hand shock. Tony went above and beyond what I expected on this tune. I would definately recommend Tony's tune and Shane's string to anyone considering them. Thanks again Tony!!!!


It was my pleasure Brian, I'm sorry it took a little longer than expected but I was very happy with how it tuned up and thank you for the kind words and your patience throughout the process! Enjoy and post up some pics in this thread if you harvest anything this fall...that goes for all of you also.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo orange speckle/baby blue with clear servings on a custom Predator 3D/charcoal grey metallic Spyder Turbo.

Specs:
peak weight-60.2#
hold weight-12.2#
arrow weight-426 grs
arrow speed-285.2 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.1


----------



## Anachro12

Have been shooting my Insanity for a few weeks now and just love it (post 212). For someone like me that wants to get into tuning, this gives me a great base. I now know how awesome a nicely tuned bow can shoot! I love that my Insanity is throwing a 406gr arrow at 300fps! Tony has really made my bow live up to its' name. The strings are awesome, all of the serving work is top notch and I love the peep that came along with the strings much better than my old one.


----------



## Tony219er

Anachro12 said:


> Have been shooting my Insanity for a few weeks now and just love it (post 212). For someone like me that wants to get into tuning, this gives me a great base. I now know how awesome a nicely tuned bow can shoot! I love that my Insanity is throwing a 406gr arrow at 300fps! Tony has really made my bow live up to its' name. The strings are awesome, all of the serving work is top notch and I love the peep that came along with the strings much better than my old one.


I'm very glad you are liking the Insanity and love hearing these things, it makes all the hard work and long days worth it. Thanks so much!


----------



## Tony219er

20 strands black/2 strands silver with black servings on an Experience.

Specs:
peak weight-73.8#
set weight-71.2#
hold weight-13.5#
arrow weight-390 grs
arrow speed-329.2 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-30.3"


----------



## Msw1382

Not that you can or should rush a process like this, but what is your average turn around for the new strings/tune package?


----------



## AldoTheApache

Well I received my bow back from Tony today and had the joy of shooting it (Experience with black and silver strings). Let me just say his work is second to none. The tuning is AWESOME. The draw is so smooth, and I can already see the arrows flying faster. But more than his actual work on the bow Tony is a first class person to work with. His willingness to answer my naive questions, and accessibility is outstanding. It was hard parting with my bow for a while but it was worth the wait and more than worth the money. Anybody considering it will not regret getting it done.


----------



## Anachro12

Yeah it seems that whatever bow I get from now on is going to make a pitstop at Tony's before I shoot it.


----------



## inline6power

AldoTheApache said:


> Well I received my bow back from Tony today and had the joy of shooting it (Experience with black and silver strings). Let me just say his work is second to none. The tuning is AWESOME. The draw is so smooth, and I can already see the arrows flying faster. But more than his actual work on the bow Tony is a first class person to work with. His willingness to answer my naive questions, and accessibility is outstanding. It was hard parting with my bow for a while but it was worth the wait and more than worth the money. Anybody considering it will not regret getting it done.


X100000. He is the man and will answer the phone or text any time you got a question 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Square_Dancer

Tony219er said:


> Red/silver/black pin stripe and clear servings on an Insanity CPX.
> 
> Specs:
> peak weight-62.9#
> hold weight-12.5#
> arrow weight-406 grs
> arrow speed-300.2 FPS (avg)
> AMO draw length-28.2"


What string stop is this?


----------



## Tony219er

AldoTheApache said:


> Well I received my bow back from Tony today and had the joy of shooting it (Experience with black and silver strings). Let me just say his work is second to none. The tuning is AWESOME. The draw is so smooth, and I can already see the arrows flying faster. But more than his actual work on the bow Tony is a first class person to work with. His willingness to answer my naive questions, and accessibility is outstanding. It was hard parting with my bow for a while but it was worth the wait and more than worth the money. Anybody considering it will not regret getting it done.


Very glad you like it Adam. Trust me it was my pleasure being able to do the work on your bow. Enjoy itt and if you have any questions you know where to find me.:shade:


----------



## Tony219er

Square_Dancer said:


> What string stop is this?


I believe it is a Ktech KSB1?? With the stock stop cut down to fit.


----------



## Tony219er

Sunset orange/silver with black servings on a CPXL

Spec:
peak weight-50.8#
hold weight-9.8#
arrow weight-418 grs
arrow speed-275.8 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-32.1"


----------



## bowtech2006

Dang that cpxl with sunset strings on it looks sweet!!! O yeah thats my bow!! Can't wait to get it tomorrow!! Great specs for a 50lbs bow and heavy arrow.


----------



## Tony219er

Msw1382 said:


> Not that you can or should rush a process like this, but what is your average turn around for the new strings/tune package?


As of late is has been 4-5 weeks but I am getting caught up a little and have been able to do some quick turn arounds for guys in a hurry for bow opener in 1-3 weeks. Obviously workload has everything to do with it so calling me would be the best scenario.


----------



## Msw1382

Tony219er said:


> As of late is has been 4-5 weeks but I am getting caught up a little and have been able to do some quick turn arounds for guys in a hurry for bow opener in 1-3 weeks. Obviously workload has everything to do with it so calling me would be the best scenario.


Thanks, I imagine that your more behind now with everyone tuning for the season. I'll be in touch beginning of 2014 if your still around, which I hope you are...


----------



## Tony219er

Msw1382 said:


> Thanks, I imagine that your more behind now with everyone tuning for the season. I'll be in touch beginning of 2014 if your still around, which I hope you are...


I don't plan on going anywhere lol. I'd be more than happy to help you out and look forward to it.


----------



## AldoTheApache

Bump for a great product and businessman.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo green/flo orange speckle with clear servings on a 2013 Answer

Specs:
peak weight-71.1#
hold weight-7.6#
arrow weight-462 grs
arrow speed-282.7 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.7"


----------



## Tony219er

Baby blue/flo orange XS2 on an Insanity CPX

Specs:
peak weight-63.0#
hold weight-13.2#
arrow weight-420 grs
arrow speed-290.5 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.2"


----------



## Tony219er

Pictures do that bow^^^^^no justice! The baby blue/flo orange in XS2 makes for one hell of an awesome string! My favorite 2 color set yet..


----------



## nurface

*Destroyer*

Tony here is the color on my destroyers torqueless grip . Thin you could come up with some sort of color combo if i ship it to you for tune and strings ??
View attachment 1742986


----------



## ride394

Marked for the future.


----------



## inline6power

well i got a problem with my invasion that tony tuned. before i got it tuned i was averaging a robin hood once about every month or so. for some reason after i got it back from him, i had 3 in 2 days and that was only putting 2 shots in the same area. not sure what he did but for some reason my arrows are now gravitating to each other on the shot now. not sure what to do. best in the biz if you ask me.


----------



## AldoTheApache

inline6power said:


> well i got a problem with my invasion that tony tuned. before i got it tuned i was averaging a robin hood once about every month or so. for some reason after i got it back from him, i had 3 in 2 days and that was only putting 2 shots in the same area. not sure what he did but for some reason my arrows are now gravitating to each other on the shot now. not sure what to do. best in the biz if you ask me.


This actually made me LOL because I've done two since I got mine back last Wednesday. My wife is yelling at me to stop shooting in the same areas because arrows are too damn expensive. I call it the price of awesomeness. Tony is the man and all my future bows will see his shop.


----------



## Tony219er

nurface said:


> Tony here is the color on my destroyers torqueless grip . Thin you could come up with some sort of color combo if i ship it to you for tune and strings ??
> View attachment 1742986


I would say blue/silver/black pin stripe OR blue/silver/white pin stripe.


----------



## Tony219er

inline6power said:


> well i got a problem with my invasion that tony tuned. before i got it tuned i was averaging a robin hood once about every month or so. for some reason after i got it back from him, i had 3 in 2 days and that was only putting 2 shots in the same area. not sure what he did but for some reason my arrows are now gravitating to each other on the shot now. not sure what to do. best in the biz if you ask me.


I will not be held liable for robin hoods, busted nocks, or any other arrow carnage you guys inflict:teeth:


----------



## gatorbait42

Tony219er said:


> Baby blue/flo orange XS2 on an Insanity CPX
> 
> Specs:
> peak weight-63.0#
> hold weight-13.2#
> arrow weight-420 grs
> arrow speed-290.5 FPS (avg)
> AMO draw length-28.2"


Looks great Tony, can't wait to get her this weekend and see how she shoot's. Thanks again


----------



## Tony219er

gatorbait42 said:


> Looks great Tony, can't wait to get her this weekend and see how she shoot's. Thanks again


Thanks Andy, I absolutely love that color combo! I believe you should have it by Friday, Saturday at the latest. Let me know what you think after you run some arrows through her.


----------



## Tony219er

Solid red speckle with black servings on a D350

Specs:
peak weight-63.8#
hold weight-11.6#
arrow weight-388 grs
arrow speed-303.9 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.3"


----------



## mottsarcher

Looks great Tony thanks so much, cant wait to shoot it! How'd she shoot out at the longer distances? This will be my first lagit 300 fps bow.


----------



## Tony219er

mottsarcher said:


> Looks great Tony thanks so much, cant wait to shoot it! How'd she shoot out at the longer distances? This will be my first lagit 300 fps bow.


Very good! Not quite as forgiving as my Destroyer 340 but very good nonetheless.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow/flame with red servings on a D340

Specs:
peak weight-62.9#
hold weight-12.5#
arrow weight-328 grs
arrow speed-312.4 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.3"


----------



## Daniel75

Oh wow.....that's my Destroyer ^^^^
Looks amazing.....


----------



## prozko

ttt


----------



## gatorbait42

Tony219er said:


> Thanks Andy, I absolutely love that color combo! I believe you should have it by Friday, Saturday at the latest. Let me know what you think after you run some arrows through her.


Got my bow back this afternoon from Tony and I couldn't wait to sling a few arrows with it. The strings look even better in person and the Bow shoots awesome. FP's and BH's almost touching out to 40 yards. I only needed to make a slight elevation adjustment. I want to thank Tony for the awesome job he did with my bow. I couldn't be any happier with the way my bow shoots. My next bow will be going straight to Tony.


----------



## Tony219er

gatorbait42 said:


> Got my bow back this afternoon from Tony and I couldn't wait to sling a few arrows with it. The strings look even better in person and the Bow shoots awesome. FP's and BH's almost touching out to 40 yards. I only needed to make a slight elevation adjustment. I want to thank Tony for the awesome job he did with my bow. I couldn't be any happier with the way my bow shoots. My next bow will be going straight to Tony.


Awesome man! Glad you got it and are enjoying it, hope you get to use it on a big Ohio brute.


----------



## Daniel75

Bow came yesterday, I just shot it this morning. I'm speechless. 

I told Tony that above all I wanted it QUIET. I knew it was gonna rock as far as speed, but Tony exceeded expectations there too, it's shooting 2 fps over IBO (344 fps). This bow is whisper quiet with a 348 grain Maxima Blue Streak. I can't believe it.....the strings look phenomenal, the pics don't do it justice. 

If you can get your bow to this guy, it will be a different bow when you get it back. I cannot wait to get this bow in the woods and start releasing carnage on deer and hogs.


----------



## Tony219er

Daniel75 said:


> Bow came yesterday, I just shot it this morning. I'm speechless.
> 
> I told Tony that above all I wanted it QUIET. I knew it was gonna rock as far as speed, but Tony exceeded expectations there too, it's shooting 2 fps over IBO (344 fps). This bow is whisper quiet with a 348 grain Maxima Blue Streak. I can't believe it.....the strings look phenomenal, the pics don't do it justice.
> 
> If you can get your bow to this guy, it will be a different bow when you get it back. I cannot wait to get this bow in the woods and start releasing carnage on deer and hogs.


Awesome Daniel! Everyone knows I love the Destroyer's! They tune so nice with very minimal cam lean at brace, none at full draw and are soooo responsive to tuning adjustments. 

I'm very glad you're liking the bow and work. I told you the D340 was the **** lol. Post some carnage pics on this thread when you get her in the woods...bow MUST be in the pics:teeth:


----------



## Daniel75

Oh I will....:wink:
View attachment 1750955


Got the Tight Spot on her now and I have a dozen more Blue Streaks on the way.


----------



## Tony219er

Red/silver/black pin stripe in XS2 with red servings on an Insanity CPX

Specs:
peak weight-62.8#
hold weight-13.4#
arrow weight-318 grs
arrow speed-330.4 FPS (avg):mg:
AMO draw length-28.1"


----------



## muskyhunter777

That is my Insanity ^^^^^ Looks fantastic. Looking forward to shooting it. Thanks Tony!!


----------



## Tony219er

OD green/buckskin 452x with OD green servings on an Answer

Specs:
peak weight-62.4#
hold weight-8.8#
arrow weight-374 grs
arrow speed-279.8 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28"


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow/silver/black pin stripe in 452x with clear servings on my personal Invasion CPX

Specs:
peak weight-64.4#
hold weight-13.8#
arrow weight-481 grs
arrow speed-266.7 FPS (avg)
IBO weight arrow speed-319.2 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.2"


----------



## zukiii

Man, I love how that bow looks ^^^


----------



## Tony219er

zukiii said:


> Man, I love how that bow looks ^^^


Thanks Rob. It's one of my favorite's....I'm excited to see how my Destroyer comes out after it's 2nd remake lol.


----------



## bc5000

Man I love that snow camo. Can't wait to see your Destroyer.


----------



## Tony219er

bc5000 said:


> Man I love that snow camo. Can't wait to see your Destroyer.


Thanks buddy, I can't wait to see it either LOL.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow/red speckle in 452x with red servings on an Invasion

Specs:
peak weight-63.8#
set weight-55.4#
hold weight-10.4#
arrow weight-362 grs
arrow speed-282.7 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.3"


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow/red/black pin stripe in 452x with red servings on a D350

Specs:
peak weight-62.8#
hold weight-11.4#
arrow weight-396 grs
arrow speed-301.7 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.2"


----------



## Tony219er

Flo green with tan/brown/black tiger stripes in Xcel with tan servings on a Hoyt CRX 35

Specs:
peak weight-61.8#
hold weight-12.2#
arrow weight-422 grs
arrow speed-279.4 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-30.0"


----------



## joebrenner007

Tony219er said:


> Flo yellow/red/black pin stripe in 452x with red servings on a D350
> 
> Specs:
> peak weight-62.8#
> hold weight-11.4#
> arrow weight-396 grs
> arrow speed-301.7 FPS (avg)
> AMO draw length-28.2"


You are the man Tony thanks so much for hooking it up. I absolutely love it. 


iPhone sent by way of a bullseye


----------



## Tony219er

joebrenner007 said:


> You are the man Tony thanks so much for hooking it up. I absolutely love it.
> 
> 
> iPhone sent by way of a bullseye


Glad you like it man! It was my pleasure taking care of you and your bow. Enjoy and please post pics with an Ohio stud this fall.


----------



## rlp

Tony219er said:


> Flo green with tan/brown/black tiger stripes in Xcel with tan servings on a Hoyt CRX 35
> 
> Specs:
> peak weight-61.8#
> hold weight-12.2#
> arrow weight-422 grs
> arrow speed-279.4 FPS (avg)
> AMO draw length-30.0"


Looks great Tony....can't wait to shoot it! Thanks for all your help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Tony219er

rlp said:


> Looks great Tony....can't wait to shoot it! Thanks for all your help, I really appreciate it!


My pleasure Rick. I hope you like how it turned out in the looks department and I know you'll love how it shoots:teeth:


----------



## Tony219er

Realtree AP blend in Excel with black servings on an Elite Hunter

Specs:
peak weight-52.4#
hold weight-5.9#
arrow weight-410 grs
arrow speed-239.7 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-27.1"


----------



## Tony219er

White/tan&black tiger stripes in Excel with clear servings on a Spyder Turbo

Specs:
peak weight-60.7#
hold weight-11.3#
arrow weight-426 grs
arrow speed-270.7 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-27.5"


----------



## Tony219er

Silver/brown with red pin stripe in XS2 with black servings on an Insanity CPX

Specs:
peak weight-71.4#
hold weight-15.2#
arrow weight-368 grs
arrow speed-317.2 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-27.1"


----------



## mtnative

Looks awesome Tony. Thanks for all the help and work. Can't wait to get it back and shoot it.


----------



## BrownDog2

Tag for another time. Good looking work for sure.


----------



## BowTeker01

TTT for Tony. I can't wait to see his work on my SX Rush. Great guy to deal with so far.


----------



## KHUNSHAW

Pm sent on my Bear Anarchy string and cable set of order.


----------



## rlp

Just got home after being out of town all week. My bow was back from Tony waiting on me. Tony, your pics didn't do it justice. Love the string color combo! Looks great!! Can't wait to shoot it tomorrow.


----------



## Tony219er

BowTeker01 said:


> TTT for Tony. I can't wait to see his work on my SX Rush. Great guy to deal with so far.


I promise you will like it Chad and I'll do my best to get it back to you ASAP!!




rlp said:


> Just got home after being out of town all week. My bow was back from Tony waiting on me. Tony, your pics didn't do it justice. Love the string color combo! Looks great!! Can't wait to shoot it tomorrow.


Rick I'm glad you got the bow back buddy, you're right about pics doing those strings NO justice...they look BADASS! Please let me know how it shoots and if you have any questions just shoot me a text or give me a call.


----------



## Tony219er

Thanks for all the business guys! I appreciate it and thanks for the kind words form all of you.

I'm am slammed at the moment and am doing my best to keep up and turn around in a reasonable time....if you call, text or PM and I don't answer right away just leave a message and I'll get back to you as fast as I can. Have a good, safe season this year.


----------



## BowTeker01

Tony219er said:


> I promise you will like it Chad and I'll do my best to get it back to you ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick I'm glad you got the bow back buddy, you're right about pics doing those strings NO justice...they look BADASS! Please let me know how it shoots and if you have any questions just shoot me a text or give me a call.


I sure do appreciate it Tony. My wife makes fun of me for getting all excited about getting it back. I told her it wasn't any different than her getting all giddy over a damn mani/pedi. 

Shoot me a text when you get some specs on!! 

Thanks a lot bud


----------



## mtnative

Got my bow back and got to shoot it today. All I can say is WOW!!! Tony you out done yourself, this bow shoots great and is super quite. Thanks again and I'll be contacting you after this season to set up another bow for me.


----------



## Tony219er

mtnative said:


> Got my bow back and got to shoot it today. All I can say is WOW!!! Tony you out done yourself, this bow shoots great and is super quite. Thanks again and I'll be contacting you after this season to set up another bow for me.


Makes my day hearing this stuff Mark! I appreciate the chance to work on your rig, good luck this season!!


----------



## Tony219er

Red/silver&black tiger stripes in Xcel with clear servings on a CPXL


Specs:
peak weight-61.0#
hold weight-12.8#
arrow weight-386 grs
arrow speed-290.3 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-29"


Sorry about the crappy pics, dang sun was fierce...I can assure you these threads looked badass!!


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Red/silver/black pin stripe in XS2 with red servings on an Insanity CPX
> 
> Specs:
> peak weight-62.8#
> hold weight-13.4#
> arrow weight-318 grs
> arrow speed-330.4 FPS (avg):mg:
> AMO draw length-28.1"


*UPDATED specs:*
peak weight-62.8#
hold weight-13.4#
*arrow weight-356 grs
arrow speed-308.9 FPS (avg)*
AMO draw length-28.1"


----------



## UKNick

If I get another bow from over there I'd like it to come via Tony for sure. VERY impressed with what Ive seen in this thread.


----------



## Tony219er

White/silver/black pin stripe in XS2 with black servings on a D350

Specs to follow tomorrow.


----------



## bc5000

Looks real good Tony! It's almost too purdy to take in the woods.

It would look even better if them limbs were all black.


----------



## Tony219er

bc5000 said:


> Looks real good Tony! It's almost too purdy to take in the woods.
> 
> It would look even better if them limbs were all black.


I can make that happen:teeth:


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> White/silver/black pin stripe in XS2 with black servings on a D350
> 
> Specs to follow tomorrow.


*Specs:
peak weight-64.8#
hold weight-12.5#
arrow weight-374 grs
arrow speed-317.8 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-29.1"*


----------



## bowtech2006

Really like the time you put into make the bows perfect and the extra time you take into making the the QAD rest look sweet and silent!! My cpxl is shooting great you worked over.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow/silver/black pin stripe in 452x with clear servings on a custom, Winter Mimicry CPXL

Specs:
peak weight-62.7#
set weight-58.0#
hold weight-12.6#
arrow weight-366 grs
arrow speed-273.7 FPS (avg)


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow/white&black tiger stripes in XS2 with clear and black servings on an Experience

Specs:
peak weight-64.3#
hold weight-13.4#
arrow weight-348 grs
arrow speed-309.2 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.4"


----------



## rlp

After getting my bow back quickly from Tony and a couple of tiny tweaks per Tony's texted instructions Ive busted a nock and split a shaft. Not to mention the sweet looking new strings. Don't hesitate to send your bow to him!

Thanks Tomy!


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> Really like the time you put into make the bows perfect and the extra time you take into making the the QAD rest look sweet and silent!! My cpxl is shooting great you worked over.


I'm very glad you like how it turned out and am glad it's shooting good for you. I appreciate the kind words.



rlp said:


> After getting my bow back quickly from Tony and a couple of tiny tweaks per Tony's texted instructions Ive busted a nock and split a shaft. Not to mention the sweet looking new strings. Don't hesitate to send your bow to him!
> 
> Thanks Tomy!


Pleasures all mine buddy. Good luck with it this season....oh and stop shooting groups with broadheads:teeth:that gets expensive!


----------



## Tony219er

I have a few bows to upload but PhotoBucket is down at the moment. So Chad and Rob you guys will have to wait a little longer:thumbs_do


----------



## inline6power

Tony bow is heading your way Monday. PayPal will be there tomorrow. Really appreciate it again bud. This is Adam by the way 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tony219er

Natural/blue/black pin stripe in 452x with clear servings on an Answer

Specs:
peak weight-66.1#
hold weight-7.4#
arrow weight-344 grs
arrow speed-298.4 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.1"


----------



## Tony219er

Flo green/black/silver pin stripe in 452x with black servings on a SX Rush

Specs:
peak weight-71.9#
hold weight-12.9#
arrow weight-408 grs
arrow speed-314.8 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-30.2"


----------



## Tony219er

inline6power said:


> Tony bow is heading your way Monday. PayPal will be there tomorrow. Really appreciate it again bud. This is Adam by the way
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


OK Adam sounds good man.


----------



## Stagcrazy

Tony my answer looks amazing and those numbers are very impressive. Can't wait to shoot it! Thanks again bud.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## acuyouthguy

we want to see pictures of an elite hunter or something  you da man tony


----------



## inline6power

free bump for ya tony and my experience went out today and you should have it tomorrow buddy.


----------



## Tony219er

acuyouthguy said:


> we want to see pictures of an elite hunter or something  you da man tony


Barry you must have past them up:teeth:should be on page 10.


----------



## Tony219er

inline6power said:


> free bump for ya tony and my experience went out today and you should have it tomorrow buddy.


Sounds good Adam, I appreciate it bro. I'll be in touch.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow/silver in 452x with silver servings

Specs:
peak weight-66.1#
hold weight-9.3#
arrow weight-342 grs
arrow speed-295.2 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-26.7"


----------



## Nickum1982

Looks good Tony you brought the Leathal Force out of retirement. Can't wait to shoot it


----------



## PAKraig

Tried to PM but your inbox is full.


----------



## bc5000

Finally shot my D350 today. Man, this thing is really quiet. Fast too. Good job Tony!


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> Tried to PM but your inbox is full.


Sorry man, I cleared out some space:thumbs_up


bc5000 said:


> Finally shot my D350 today. Man, this thing is really quiet. Fast too. Good job Tony!


I'm glad you are liking it, those strings were almost too nice to take in the woods....ALMOST lol.


----------



## Tony219er

Tan/buckskin/flo yellow pin stripe in 452x with clear servings on a Z7

specs to follow


----------



## Tony219er

White/tan/black in XS2 with black and tan servings on a custom Spyder 30

Specs:
peak weight-59.2#
hold weight-12.2#
arrow weight-374 grs
arrow speed-290.2 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.2"


----------



## Tony219er

Tan/buckskin/natural pin stripe in 452x with tan servings on a custom DNA

Specs:
peak weight-59.8#
hold weight-17.2#
arrow weight-374 grs
arrow speed-303.1 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.1"


----------



## Deerhunter1980

What's the turn around right now with you being busy? Ballpark figure will be fine.


----------



## inline6power

Wow that dna is SMOKING fast. At 30 that puts the bow slinging a 374 grain arrow at 323 for at only 59lbs? Wow. Love the kryptek to 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 13dockty

Do you have any experience with Hoyt's? (Hoyt Spyder 30). Also how long does it usually take for strings and cables?


----------



## Tony219er

Deerhunter1980 said:


> What's the turn around right now with you being busy? Ballpark figure will be fine.


About 1 year:teeth:

Right now for strings and tune I'm looking at around 3-4 weeks...that's a ballpark guess and it changes everyday LOL.


----------



## Tony219er

13dockty said:


> Do you have any experience with Hoyt's? (Hoyt Spyder 30). Also how long does it usually take for strings and cables?


Their's a bunch of Hoyt's and Spyder's in particular in this thread. Strings and tune is about 3-4 weeks right now.


----------



## Tony219er

Solid black in 452x with black servings on an Evo SD

Specs:
peak weight-63.3#
hold weight-17.7#
arrow weight-424 grs
arrow speed-282.4 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-27.8"


----------



## zukiii

Man, I absolutely love it!! The EVO is one mean looking bow all blacked out like that! Awesome job as usual Tony, thanks again!! 

Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Tony219er

zukiii said:


> Man, I absolutely love it!! The EVO is one mean looking bow all blacked out like that! Awesome job as usual Tony, thanks again!!
> 
> Can't wait to get it!


Always a pleasure Rob. The bow turned out fantastic and Bill at Ultimate did a phenominal job as usually on the powder coating. This IS the bow for shorter draw length archers! It is smokin' fast when you use the whole cam.


----------



## Tony219er

Red and black with black servings on an Alpha Elite....man this thing IS the dream target rig!!! Oh so nice and sticks like glue to the target!

Specs:
peak weight-60.7#
hold weight-12.2#
arrow weight-338 grs
arrow speed-296.4 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-29"


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Flo yellow/silver in 452x with silver servings
> 
> Specs:
> peak weight-66.1#
> hold weight-9.3#
> arrow weight-342 grs
> arrow speed-295.2 FPS (avg)
> AMO draw length-26.7"


I have NO clue why their's pictures of the Mathews Z7 in this post....these specs are for the Obsession Lethal Force


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Tan/buckskin/flo yellow pin stripe in 452x with clear servings on a Z7
> 
> specs to follow


Hey Tony you routed the cables WRONG dummy:doh:


----------



## Tony219er

18 strands black/4 strands silver in 452x with black servings on an Experience

Specs:
peak weight-71.4#
hold weight-15.2#
arrow weight-462 grs
arrow speed-309.6 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-30.9"


----------



## inline6power

You the man tony. Experience looks great. If it's anything like my invasion you did It will be a robin hood machine. Thanks a bunch brotha. Best in the business here guys and you absolutely can't beat his customer service. Amazing job again tony 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tony219er

inline6power said:


> You the man tony. Experience looks great. If it's anything like my invasion you did It will be a robin hood machine. Thanks a bunch brotha. Best in the business here guys and you absolutely can't beat his customer service. Amazing job again tony
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


I appreciate the kind words Adam...I have a feeling it's going to be better than your Invasion. It should fit you a little better. Good luck with it this season!


----------



## joebrenner007

Hey tony I laid a nice doe down first day out thanks to your work and generosity on my d350le. Thanks. Btw the new rage hypodermic, as good as it gets for an expandable broad head. I hit her a little ways back because of the extreme quartering to me angle but the bow and rage did her in very quickly she only ran about 50yrds. Complete pass thru. 


iPhone sent by way of a bullseye


----------



## joebrenner007

joebrenner007 said:


> Hey tony I laid a nice doe down first day out thanks to your work and generosity on my d350le. Thanks. Btw the new rage hypodermic, as good as it gets for an expandable broad head. I hit her a little ways back because of the extreme quartering to me angle but the bow and rage did her in very quickly she only ran about 50yrds. Complete pass thru.
> 
> 
> iPhone sent by way of a bullseye













iPhone sent by way of a bullseye


----------



## Tony219er

joebrenner007 said:


> Hey tony I laid a nice doe down first day out thanks to your work and generosity on my d350le. Thanks. Btw the new rage hypodermic, as good as it gets for an expandable broad head. I hit her a little ways back because of the extreme quartering to me angle but the bow and rage did her in very quickly she only ran about 50yrds. Complete pass thru.
> 
> 
> iPhone sent by way of a bullseye


Very nice Joe! I am glad to here the bow is living up to it's name:teeth:


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow/silver/black pin stripe in 452x with clear servings on an Invasion

Specs:
peak weight-63.3#
hold weight-11.2#
arrow weight-376 grs
arrow speed-303.9 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-29.7"


----------



## Tony219er

Baby blue/flo pink/flo yellow pin stripe in XS2 with black and clear servings on an Invasion

Specs:
peak weight-64.4#
hold weight-13.8#
arrow weight-374 grs
arrow speed-299.7 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.2"


----------



## 0260b4u

Tony219er said:


> '13 Elite Hunter with silver/white/black stripe and silver servings...
> 
> Specs:
> peak weight-67.4#
> hold weight-11.7#
> AMO draw length-27.9"
> arrow weight-360 grs
> arrow speed-293.4 fps (avg)


Tony,

Do you sell just the stings, or is it best for me to contact strict 9. I am interested in a set close to these. What color matches the bronze elite coin the closest?

thanks,
Donnie


----------



## Tony219er

0260b4u said:


> Tony,
> 
> Do you sell just the stings, or is it best for me to contact strict 9. I am interested in a set close to these. What color matches the bronze elite coin the closest?
> 
> thanks,
> Donnie


Right now I sell and use Strict 9 and have also used Ray Knight...both great guys.

However I am just about set up with my string jig, stretchers and serving machine so I will be building all string sets in house.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tony219er

Tan/OD green/flo yellow pin stripe in 452x with tan servings on a D350

Specs:
peak weight-66.6#
hold weight-12.2#
arrow weight-352 grs
arrow speed-321.# FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.2"


----------



## Tony219er

0260b4u said:


> Tony,
> 
> Do you sell just the stings, or is it best for me to contact strict 9. I am interested in a set close to these. *What color matches the bronze elite* *coin the closest?
> *
> thanks,
> Donnie


Donnie I'd say gold in 452x would be the best match. Metallic bronze would be the closest but is more copper looking than bronze.


----------



## crazy4hunting

Tony219er said:


> Tan/OD green/flo yellow pin stripe in 452x with tan servings on a D350
> 
> Specs:
> peak weight-66.6#
> hold weight-12.2#
> arrow weight-352 grs
> arrow speed-321.# FPS (avg)
> AMO draw length-28.2"


Looking good. Hope to be shooting it tonight.


----------



## Goose316

Save for later!


----------



## Deadman's Point

Did the Rage field dress the dang thing too?


----------



## inline6power

Tony words can't describe how great this experience shoots with your tune strings and stop. Think the invasion just became my backup lol. Now if they would make a carbon invasion with 31 draw I would never have to buy a new bow again lmao. Thanks again brotha. Best in the biz guys 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tony219er

inline6power said:


> Tony words can't describe how great this experience shoots with your tune strings and stop. Think the invasion just became my backup lol. Now if they would make a carbon invasion with 31 draw I would never have to buy a new bow again lmao. Thanks again brotha. Best in the biz guys
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


I really appreciate it Adam and am glad it's exceeded your expectations. If Bowtech released a carbon Invasion I'd buy one that day!


----------



## Tony219er

Baby blue and flo yellow in 452x with clear and black servings on an Experience

Specs:
peak weight-63.0#
hold weight-12.5#
arrow weight-480 grs
arrow speed-266 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.3"


----------



## joebrenner007

Deadman's Point said:


> Did the Rage field dress the dang thing too?


Pretty darn good start. Just lovin my setup. Finally got some side palates and I'm in love, my wife is gonna be so jealous. 


iPhone sent by way of a bullseye


----------



## Tony219er

Hey guys just wanted to let everyone know that I will be very busy the next week or so. I am trying to finish pouring my driveway before the winter hits. I'm not looking forward to it, 130'x15' (abppx 16 yards).

It should not delay any tuning work but I may not answer the phone or reply to PM's right away, leave messages and I will get back to you!


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow speckle/tan in 452x with tan servings on an Insanity CPX

Specs:
peak weight-71.3#
hold weight-12.4#
arrow weight-436 grs
arrow speed-311.3 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-30"


----------



## TemplarGroup

Tony219er said:


> Flo yellow speckle/tan in 452x with tan servings on an Insanity CPX
> 
> Specs:
> peak weight-71.3#
> hold weight-12.4#
> arrow weight-436 grs
> arrow speed-311.3 FPS (avg)
> AMO draw length-30"


Hey Tony, the numbers and threads look AMAZING and are exactly what you and I had spoke about. Can't wait to get home to shoot it in a few days. You definitely have a repeat customer. Thanks, Brother. Greg


----------



## Tony219er

Flo green/tan and black tiger stripes (killer looking!) in 452x with black servings on a Stevens Frontline

Specs:
peak weight-60.4#
hold weight-11.2#
arrow weight-336 grs
arrow speed-293.7 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.1"


----------



## brokenlittleman

Wow that looks awesome.


----------



## crawdaddy04

Phone #??? O may have over looked it


----------



## Tony219er

crawdaddy04 said:


> Phone #??? O may have over looked it


In my signature.


----------



## xrayeddy

What would the turnaround time be if I shipped out today?


----------



## Tony219er

Black/tan and brown tiger stripes in XS2 with black servings on a Maitland Kinetic 6

Specs:
peak weight-62.6#
hold weight-15.8#
arrow weight-404 grs
arrow speed-288.7 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-29.2"


----------



## Tony219er

xrayeddy said:


> What would the turnaround time be if I shipped out today?


Turn around for strings and tune?


----------



## Tony219er

A few more...


----------



## inline6power

Tony219er said:


> Couple string sets built today
> 
> Solid red/red servings for a D350.
> 
> Flo pink/flo yellow with flo pink servings for a Diamond Razor Edge.
> 
> Flo green/flo orange for an Experience.


Are these yours Tony or shanes? Looks really good either way brotha


----------



## Tony219er

inline6power said:


> Are these yours Tony or shanes? Looks really good either way brotha


Mine. It's so hard to get good pics with true colors....I'll try tomorrow with my camera not the phone lol.


----------



## Tony219er

Somehow deleted my pics so here they are from today.

Solid red/red servings for a D350.

Flo pink/flo yellow with flo pink servings for a Razor Edge.

Flo green/flo orange for an Experience.


----------



## Diekmann

what is turnaround time like for just a tune? thanks


----------



## inline6power

Awesomeness. Glad you got all your jigs and pullers all setup brotha.


----------



## Tony219er

Guys if you are interested in strings or tuning please either PM me or give me a call. Turn around times are constantly varying but avg is about 3-4 weeks for strings AND tune....just a tune about 2 weeks.


----------



## Tony219er

inline6power said:


> Awesomeness. Glad you got all your jigs and pullers all setup brotha.


Thanks Adam! Let me know when you're ready for a new set:teeth:


----------



## Tony219er

Flo orange/black in 452x with black servings on a HeliM

Specs:
peak weight-62.4#
hold weight-13.0#
arrow weight-362 grs
arrow speed-274.1 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-28.1"


----------



## inline6power

Tony219er said:


> Thanks Adam! Let me know when you're ready for a new set:teeth:


Soon as I see a new carbon cpx lol. Either that or I still got my 340 to send you lol . Figure if I get a new bow every month me and you can both stay busy lol


----------



## Tony219er

Some strings from today....

Blue/silver/black tiger stripes for a DNA.

Flo green/tan/brown/black tiger stripes for an Insanity CPX.

Flo yellow/tan/brown/black tiger stripes for my D340


----------



## Tony219er

Couple more...


----------



## hphunter

I got my bow back from Tony on Friday afternoon. I will post up photos w some closeups of the threads later today. Bow shoots awesome


----------



## Tony219er

hphunter said:


> I got my bow back from Tony on Friday afternoon. I will post up photos w some closeups of the threads later today. Bow shoots awesome


Very happy to hear that Jeff, as always its my pleasure man. Enjoy!


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow/ tan, brown and black tiger stripes with clear servings for a D340.


----------



## Tony219er

Solid red with black servings (Vaportrail's) on an Experience

Specs:
peak weight-72.7#
hold weight-13.4#
arrow weight-456 grs
arrow speed-272.0 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-27.2"


----------



## Tony219er

Orange/yellow/black tiger stripes in Xcel with black servings for an OK DST 40.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo pink/flo pink shooting string and flo.pink/black servings on the cables for a DNA.


----------



## Tony219er

Red/silver in XS2 with black servings for a DNA.


----------



## Tony219er

White/silver/blue pin stripe in XS2....unfinished.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo green/flo orange XS2 with black servings on an Experience

Specs:
peak weight-53.8#
hold weight-11.2#
arrow weight-396 grs
arrow speed-249.7 FPS
AMO draw length-27"


----------



## Tony219er

Black on black in BCY "X" on an Experience

Specs:
peak weight-61.9#
hold weight-12.5#
arrow weight-374 grs
arrow speed-286.4#
AMO draw length-28.2"


----------



## acuyouthguy

Good lookin experiences there.... Incredible work tony---


----------



## Tony219er

acuyouthguy said:


> Good lookin experiences there.... Incredible work tony---


Thanks Barry! As always its my pleasure, I have a feeling you're going to love the bow.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Black on black in BCY "X" on an Experience
> 
> Specs:
> peak weight-61.9#
> hold weight-12.5#
> arrow weight-374 grs
> arrow speed-286.4#
> AMO draw length-28.2"


This ones a CPXL not an Experience....Jody it's your bow buddy!


----------



## Tony219er

Blue/black with black servings (60X) on an Insanity CPX

Specs:
peak weight-59.8#
hold weight-12.2#
arrow weight-404 grs
arrow speed-295.7 FPS
AMO draw length-29.2"


----------



## Tony219er

Red/silver in XS2 with black servings on a DNA

Specs:
peak weight-60.1#
hold weight-17.1#
arrow weight-380 grs
arrow speed-296.7 FPS
AMO draw length-28.2"


----------



## Tony219er

Hey guys I'm happy to announce I will now be building all string sets in house. I will be offering them primarily for bows I'm doing the install and tuning on but will also be selling outright.

All sets will be built with either XS2 or Xcel and served with Halo on cables and 3D on the shooting string. All sets are pre-stretched at 420# and served at 350#. 

Most all colors are in stock and if I don't have what you want I'll order same day. All strings will come standard with Bowjax speed sleeves.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

I love my invasion you tuned. Thanks again. Looking forward to trying your strings


----------



## Tony219er

bowhuntercoop said:


> I love my invasion you tuned. Thanks again. Looking forward to trying your strings


I look forward to having you try them. I'm glad you are still enjoying the bow!


----------



## JoshBowtech

If anyone on here wants a perfect tune, send your bow to Tony!!!!! My Experience shoots bullets!!!! I am sending it back after deer season closes for the works. Tony was great to work with and his work is second to none. Thanks Tony!!!


----------



## stiffwindpsr

Wow Tony, the DNA looks awesome. Those threads are sweet. Can't wait to get my hands on it later this week and report back how it shoots. Very nice looking work sir.


----------



## Tony219er

stiffwindpsr said:


> Wow Tony, the DNA looks awesome. Those threads are sweet. Can't wait to get my hands on it later this week and report back how it shoots. Very nice looking work sir.


I think you're going to really like it Clay.



JoshBowtech said:


> If anyone on here wants a perfect tune, send your bow to Tony!!!!! My Experience shoots bullets!!!! I am sending it back after deer season closes for the works. Tony was great to work with and his work is second to none. Thanks Tony!!!


I'm very happy to hear that Josh, it was my pleasure doing it up for you! Call me if you need anything else or have any questions.


----------



## Tony219er

Little something for my Invasion....flo pink/baby blue/black pin stripe in XS2.


----------



## Tony219er

Complete!

Flo pink/baby blue/black pin stripe in XS2 with clear servings on the string and Flx rollers and black on the cable and yoke ends.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo pink/baby blue/black pin stripe in XS2 with clear and black servings on an Invasion

Specs to follow


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Looks awesome man!


----------



## Tony219er

bowhuntercoop said:


> Looks awesome man!


Thanks buddy! I have 2 custom D340's I'm working on now....a Predator Winter White and a Predator Fall Grey, both done in Kolorfusion and both are beautiful of course! Pics to follow....


----------



## Tony219er

Little teaser....white/silver/black pin stripe for the Predator Winter White D340.

More to follow!


----------



## inline6power

Those look awesome tony.


----------



## Tony219er

inline6power said:


> Those look awesome tony.


Thanks Adam! How's that Experience treating you??


----------



## Tony219er

OD green/natural/bronze pin stripe in 452x with black servings on a D350

Specs:
peak weight-61.8#
hold weight-11.4#
arrow weight-372 grs
arrow speed-290.4 FPS
AMO draw length-26.8"


----------



## inline6power

Tony219er said:


> Thanks Adam! How's that Experience treating you??


Freaking awesome lol. Hunting for a cpxl to try 31.75 draw lol since I can't shoot the experience at 31 lol or my invasion. I guess you can call me a bow hoarder lol. Either way I will most likely be sending you another bow in the near future after I get back from texas or may wait till January to see what's coming n out and by from you lol


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Flo pink/baby blue/black pin stripe in XS2 with clear and black servings on an Invasion
> 
> Specs to follow


*Specs:

peak weight-66.1#
hold weight-14.8#
arrow weight-366 grs
arrow speed-308.8 FPS
AMO draw length-28.3"*


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Damn bro.....u really hit the ground running on making threads! Looks like u have been making them for yrs, bro. Very nice work.


----------



## Tony219er

MELLY-MEL said:


> Damn bro.....u really hit the ground running on making threads! Looks like u have been making them for yrs, bro. Very nice work.


Thanks buddy! That's how I roll! I dabbled in it about 10 yrs ago but lost interest....I'm an anal retentive freak so if it's not perfect it goes in the trash can and start over. I really am enjoying it now, that's a big plus. If you ever need anything I'd be happy to take care of you.


----------



## Tony219er

Solid red on red on a D350

Specs:
peak weight-72.6#
hold weight-14.7#
arrow weight-394 grs
arrow speed-328.5 FPS
AMO draw length-29.3"


----------



## Tony219er

Here's a wild one! 

Flo purple/flo yellow/flo pink pin stripe.


----------



## zukiii

You've come up with some awesome color combos Tony!!


----------



## Tony219er

zukiii said:


> You've come up with some awesome color combos Tony!!


Thanks Rob, I've done sooooo many different combo's it's hard to come up with something unique.


----------



## Tony219er

Just got my D340 back together....it is AMAZING!! Pics to follow.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Here's a wild one!
> 
> Flo purple/flo yellow/flo pink pin stripe.


This ones finished up for a D340.
Flo yellow/flo purple/flo pink pin stripe with clear serving on the string and rollers, black on cable and yoke ends.


----------



## zukiii

Tony219er said:


> Just got my D340 back together....it is AMAZING!! Pics to follow.


We "need" pics!!


----------



## Tony219er

Black/tan, brown, black tiger stripes in XS2 with black servings for a Motive 6.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Tony219er said:


> Black/tan, brown, black tiger stripes in XS2 with black servings for a Motive 6.


OH man they look niceeeeeee.......some dude is really lucky


----------



## Tony219er

Flo orange/tan, brown, black tiger stripes with clear and black servings for an Insanity CPX.


----------



## Tony219er

Solid black/red/black for an Experience.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo orange/baby blue with clear and black servings for a DST 40.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow/flo green with clear servings for a Z7 Magnum.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow/flo orange/black pin.


----------



## Tony219er

Silver/tan, brown, black stripes with black servings for a D340.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo orange/tan, brown,black tiger with clear and black servings on an Insanity CPX

Specs: 
peak weight-73.4#
set weight-64.3#
holding weight-15.3#
arrow weight-370 grs
AMO draw length-28.4"


----------



## RickH78

Tagging this for later.. Awesome looking work.


----------



## inline6power

Thanks for everything tony. Smoked the biggest whitetail ever for me Tuesday with my tony tuned experience. He went 196 3/8


----------



## Tony219er

inline6power said:


> Thanks for everything tony. Smoked the biggest whitetail ever for me Tuesday with my tony tuned experience. He went 196 3/8


HOLY CHIT! That is a beast Adam, congrats on taking that world class buck:thumbs_up


----------



## shovelhead 79

Tag. Will be in touch soon. Great work Tony!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bambikiller

Marked


----------



## treetops

Subscribing to see my Experience !!!


----------



## Tony219er

Red/black streak with black servings for a CPXL.


----------



## Tony219er

Medium brown/sand, sage, dark brown tiger with tan servings for a Spyder Turbo.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo purple/black/silver pin stripe for an Experience.


----------



## Tony219er

Red/silver for an Experience


----------



## Tony219er

Red/black for an Experience


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow/med brown/red pin stripe with clear servings for an Invasion.


----------



## Tony219er

What servings??????


----------



## Tony219er

Flo pink/baby blue with clear servings for an Experience.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Flo pink/baby blue with clear servings for an Experience.


Still have to "polish" up the servings on this one but loved the combo and had to share. I always let them recover for 24 hrs prior to polishing to allow the string to expand and tighten the servings.


----------



## Tony219er

OK guys I am looking to add some guys to the family. I have thought about doing so for awhile and am going to add about 10 guys and/or gals to the team here at Bow Up. You don't need to be a competitive 3D'er, indoor shooter or champion although that'd be great.

Here's a little run down of the type of people I'm looking for:

1) represent myself, my company and yourself and archery in a positive and polite manner
2) promote my products and company in a non aggressive manner (don't shove it down people's throats) and only if you believe in the products
3) absolutely ate up with archery and bowhunting 
4) provide feedback on how to better anything you feel could be done better on my end

In return for the above I will offer deep discounts on custom strings, tuning work and any other accessories I deal with. The only requisite would be to order a set of strings at a steep discount and promote only if you actually believe in the products.

Anyone interested in joining the team please PM me or text/call and explain why you would like to join and any of your accomplishments thus far along will goals you hope to achieve. 

Have a great Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## inline6power

You know me brotha I am in. Don't need discounts as I think of you as a friend.


----------



## Tony219er

inline6power said:


> You know me brotha I am in. Don't need discounts as I think of you as a friend.


I already considered you as part of the family man. I know you don't "need" or want any discounts but I'd like to offer them at least....its the least I can do.


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for I can find you later.


----------



## Tony219er

Black/tan&brown tiger-cables
Black/tan&brown double streaks-string
Black servings....for an Experience.


----------



## MICCOX

Sent PM


----------



## Tony219er

Hey guys just so everyone knows I will be away with family this holiday weekend and may not get to my PMs until Monday. 

Have a great and safe Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Tony219er

Couldn't stay away from work so here's some strings 

Flo orange/tan and brown tiger stripes for an Invasion with clear serving on the string and Flx rollers, black cable ends.


----------



## Tony219er

Major white with silver and burnt orange streaks for a CPXL with clear servings.


----------



## Franklin7

Hi,
Out of curiosity how much would a ice blue with white and a streak of black string with white servings for a 55# 2011 mathews Triumph be? What material would you suggest and what are the speed sleeves and what do they do?
Thanks and sorry for all the questions. I have never seen your work in person but the pictures look great!!


----------



## Tony219er

Franklin7 said:


> Hi,
> Out of curiosity how much would a ice blue with white and a streak of black string with white servings for a 55# 2011 mathews Triumph be? What material would you suggest and what are the speed sleeves and what do they do?
> Thanks and sorry for all the questions. I have never seen your work in person but the pictures look great!!


Pricing starts at $80, pin stripes, dual streaks and tiger stripes are all extra....any serving color you want is included in prices along with BowJax speed sleeves and Priority Mail shipping. The Bowjax sleeves do a couple things, they add weight by the cams just like conventional brass nocks and shrink tube, they also help dampen string noise and oscillation. So they really are a great product and they're available in 8-9 colors. I have all of them, black, silver, flo orange, flo yellow, flo green, pink, purple, red and blue.


----------



## Tony219er

Anybody who has a bow here for strings and tuning will be done and shipped by this coming weekend 12/8. Thanks to all of you for the business and your patience.


----------



## treetops

Knowing the good work you do, it's no problem waiting! I know it'll be perfect (except for the shooter!)


----------



## Tony219er

treetops said:


> Knowing the good work you do, it's no problem waiting! I know it'll be perfect (except for the shooter!)


Thanks man!


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow/silver/black pin stripe with clear servings for a Spyder 34.


----------



## Tony219er

White/silver/black pin stripe with black servings on a D340

Specs:
peak weight-71.4#
hold weight-14.7#
arrow weight-356 grs
arrow speed-307.5 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length-27.3"


----------



## Tony219er

Solid flo pink with pink and black servings on a DNA

Specs:
peak weight-61.2#
hold weight-17.7#
arrow weight-426 grs
arrow speed-280.3 fps
AMO draw length-27.7"


----------



## bowtech2006

I tell everyone that I know thats lookig for a tune job to send to you, so I don't need a discount to promote your great work!! After seeing your work on my bow (and had over 4 other tuners work of bows) I'll be using you! I'm loving your strings your building!! Maybe if bowtech comes out with a bow with specs I like I'll be sending it to you for string and tune. Heck when I do buy a new bow in Jan/feb. I'll be sending it to you.


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> I tell everyone that I know thats lookig for a tune job to send to you, so I don't need a discount to promote your great work!! After seeing your work on my bow (and had over 4 other tuners work of bows) I'll be using you! I'm loving your strings your building!! Maybe if bowtech comes out with a bow with specs I like I'll be sending it to you for string and tune. Heck when I do buy a new bow in Jan/feb. I'll be sending it to you.


I appreciate your support!


----------



## Tony219er

These turned out really sharp 

Blended streaks of red/tan/brown and black. Jay Sea these are yours buddy!


----------



## Tony219er

Natural/silver/red pin stripe (Strict 9's strings) with black servings on a DNA

Specs to follow:


----------



## Tony219er

Solid red on red on a Dream Season UF


----------



## ck10kk

Some awesome looking strings you've built tony.... Amazing detail and time out into these! And numbers your producing with your tune just go that much further to back up the nice looking strings! Amazing job


----------



## Tony219er

Tan, brown, black and red streaks with black servings for an Experience.


----------



## Tony219er

Red with black stripes and clear servings for a Mathews DXT.


----------



## Tony219er

This set turned out pretty nice and would be a great match for the Max 1 camo. I'll get some better pics later.

Ivory/black/hunter green/silver/brown=Max1 blend for a Spyder 34.


----------



## Tony219er

ck10kk said:


> Some awesome looking strings you've built tony.... Amazing detail and time out into these! And numbers your producing with your tune just go that much further to back up the nice looking strings! Amazing job


Thanks man I appreciate the compliments. I treat each and everyone of the bows and strings as if they were my own.


----------



## treetops

Tony-
Forgot to ask earlier, but could you PM a price on a string stop for the Experience? If you haven't set it up yet, I want to add that on!


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow/silver/black pin stripe with silver end serving and clear rollers for a G3 Element.


----------



## Tony219er

Silver/brown/ivory/hunter green/black (Max1 blend) with black servings for a Spyder 34.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Natural/silver/red pin stripe (Strict 9's strings) with black servings on a DNA
> 
> Specs to follow:


*Specs:
peak weight-66.6#
hold weight-18.7#
arrow weight-448 grs
arrow speed-306.4 FPS
AMO draw length-30.2"*


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Solid red on red on a Dream Season UF


*Specs:
peak weight-70.7#
hold weight-20.7#
arrow weight-408 grs
arrow speed-317.2 FPS
AMO draw length-29.7"*


----------



## Tony219er

Red and black with black servings for an Experience

Specs:
peak weight-55.9#
hold weight-11.5#
arrow weight-304 grs
arrow speed-288.2 FPS
AMO draw length-27"


----------



## Daniel75

Tony219er said:


> Silver/brown/ivory/hunter green/black (Max1 blend) with black servings for a Spyder 34.


Tony, those look awesome. Freaking awesome.....


----------



## Draw27

Tony219er said:


> Red and black with black servings for an Experience
> 
> Specs:
> peak weight-55.9#
> hold weight-11.5#
> arrow weight-304 grs
> arrow speed-288.2 FPS
> AMO draw length-27"


Tony,once again thanks the strings and bow look great I have some black sideplates with the red monster drink logo on them from yeti to put on it also you nailed the draw weight I would have hoped for thanks and Merrry Christmas to you and the family.


----------



## Tony219er

Draw27 said:


> Tony,once again thanks the strings and bow look great I have some black sideplates with the red monster drink logo on them from yeti to put on it also you nailed the draw weight I would have hoped for thanks and Merrry Christmas to you and the family.


My pleasure. If you have any issues don't hesitate to call, I'll make it right. 

Happy HOLIDAYS to you as well. 
Thanks again for the business.


----------



## Tony219er

Daniel75 said:


> Tony, those look awesome. Freaking awesome.....


Thanks Daniel, should look good on the Max1 bows.


----------



## Reiningfish

PM sent


----------



## Tony219er

Silver/black/red pin stripe with black ends and clear Flx servings for an Experience.


----------



## JeremyReed

Have a Helim I would like to send you when seasons out for new string/cable and tune.Can you give me a "ballpark" of turn around time once you receive to me getting bow back? Thanks bud


----------



## Tony219er

JeremyReed said:


> Have a Helim I would like to send you when seasons out for new string/cable and tune.Can you give me a "ballpark" of turn around time once you receive to me getting bow back? Thanks bud


Depends on current work load at the time. Average is 4 weeks though.


----------



## JeremyReed

10-4...


----------



## TimmyZ7

Love the baby blue twists!


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow with black and flo yellow servings for a Spyder 30.


----------



## Tony219er

Silver/blue/black tiger stripes with black servings for a Diamond Stud.


----------



## Tony219er

I wanted to do a little something for the kids so I have 2 sets of strings for the Diamond Razor Edge. Both are pink themed so this will be geared towards the girls....if you have a youngster with a Razor Edge and would like a new set of strings here you go.

Flo yellow/flo pink/flo pink









The other sets is solid flo pink, black servings.









And just so the boys aren't left out or "stuck" using pink I will build them a set of the combo above, silver/blue/black. This will be just the 3 sets so PM me if you have a little one with that bow who needs a new set of threads....first come, first serve.

*will only have to pay shipping cost ($5.80 for flat rate priority mail).


----------



## Tony219er

TimmyZ7 said:


> Love the baby blue twists!


Thanks! Its a great looking color.


----------



## WV Ridge Reaper

What's you typical turn around time for string/cable and full tune with my arrows of choice ?


----------



## inline6power

Best in the business here guys. Amazing customer service


----------



## Tony219er

WV Ridge Reaper said:


> What's you typical turn around time for string/cable and full tune with my arrows of choice ?


Generally about 3-4 weeks but just depends on current work load.


----------



## Tony219er

Red/black with black servings for a Bowtech Specialist.


----------



## jusclaires

These string are top notch. His pin striping is extremely well done.


----------



## Tony219er

jusclaires said:


> These string are top notch. His pin striping is extremely well done.


Thanks for the kind words and support...I really appreciate it!


----------



## Tony219er

I'm not a huge flo green fan but I really like this combo....should look really good on a camo bow. 

Flo green/brown, black, tan with brown servings.


----------



## Karbon

Wow…some great bows her.
I'm really loving those AP Snow Invasions….

And that predator Spyder and Grey limbs…SICK


----------



## Tony219er

Karbon said:


> Wow…some great bows her.
> I'm really loving those AP Snow Invasions….
> 
> And that predator Spyder and Grey limbs…SICK


Thanks Stevo! Definitely a compliment coming from you.... you're about due for a new custom job ain't it?


----------



## Tony219er

Black/silver/red pin stripe and clear servings for an Evo Maxx.


----------



## Tony219er

Black, tan, brown, black with black serving 

Specs:
peak weight-74.4#
set weight-70.8#
hold weight-16#
arrow weight-426 grs
arrow speed-289.4#
AMO draw length-27.8"


----------



## jodipuma

I can't wait to see my elite


----------



## Tony219er

jodipuma said:


> I can't wait to see my elite


It's here and will be getting into it next week sometime. Finally getting caught up after being 4-5 weeks out for the past 6 months LOL.


----------



## Tony219er

I really like this color combo....

Bowtech Experience: Flo purple/black/silver pin stripe with black ends and clear Flx servings.

Specs to follow


----------



## shovelhead 79

Awesome looking strings,and a great guy to talk with. 
Can't wait to send my bow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tony219er

Black, brown, tan with black and brown servings for a Spyder 34.


----------



## Tony219er

shovelhead 79 said:


> Awesome looking strings,and a great guy to talk with.
> Can't wait to send my bow!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks man. I look forward to it.


----------



## Tony219er

Well guys I am happy to say that I am finally getting caught back up....turn around times are going to be much better here soon.

I am thinking 2-3 weeks on strings and tunes. Much better than the 4-5 weeks it's been the past 6 months.

Build time on string orders should be right at 5-7 days.


----------



## kdeemer

Tony has been so good in helping me figure out how to work everything through an entire rebuild (limbs, strings, cables, caps, etc.) of my insanity. Always working with me and staying in great touch...Will always send guys to you. Thanks so much for making this happen!


----------



## jazzydaddy

How much and where are you out of


----------



## jodipuma

jazzydaddy said:


> How much and where are you out of


Indiana. I can't speak for price as I can't remember


----------



## Tony219er

kdeemer said:


> Tony has been so good in helping me figure out how to work everything through an entire rebuild (limbs, strings, cables, caps, etc.) of my insanity. Always working with me and staying in great touch...Will always send guys to you. Thanks so much for making this happen!


My pleasure Ken. I'm looking forward to getting your bow back up and running for you.


----------



## Tony219er

jazzydaddy said:


> How much and where are you out of


I'm located in NW Indiana. 
Strings start at $75.
Strings and tune is $150.

If you have any questions or need anything just call or PM me. Thanks.


----------



## treetops

Just got my Experience back. Shoots great and looks great! Thanks again Tony!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Can't wait to get everything sent out after the holidays.


----------



## Tony219er

treetops said:


> Just got my Experience back. Shoots great and looks great! Thanks again Tony!


Awesome James, I am very happy you like everything. 

I hope you and your family have a great Holiday season.


----------



## treetops

Thanks Tony! Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## hmcnavyidc

When ordering a string does it matter if the shooter is LH or RH when ordered?


----------



## Tony219er

hmcnavyidc said:


> When ordering a string does it matter if the shooter is LH or RH when ordered?


No sir...right or left handed does not make a difference when building or ordering a string set.

Merry Christmas to you. 
Tony


----------



## hmcnavyidc

Thanka


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow/silver and black tiger streaks, clear and black servings for an Insanity CPX.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Flo yellow/silver and black tiger streaks, clear and black servings for an Insanity CPX.


Quite a few guys have asked about the "tiger streaks" .....it gives a multi stripe look and can be done with any 2-3 colors you may want. It makes a very good looking string and is pretty unique.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow with red servings on a Spyder 30.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo pink with black and flo pink servings on an Invasion.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo orange/tan, brown, black tiger streaks with black and clear servings on an Invasion. Yes Mike I know it's not finished LOL:teeth:waiting for the peeps and Flx dampeners to show up buddy.


----------



## Tony219er

Silver/black/red pin stripe with clear servings on an Evo Max.


----------



## Tony219er

> Flo yellow with red servings on a Spyder 30.
> 
> 
> Flo pink with black and flo pink servings on an Invasion.
> 
> 
> Flo orange/tan, brown, black tiger streaks with black and clear servings on an Invasion. Yes Mike I know it's not finished LOL:teeth:waiting for the peeps and Flx dampeners to show up buddy.
> 
> 
> Silver/black/red pin stripe with clear servings on an Evo Max.



All of these bows will be done and shipped by early next week! I know some of you guys have been waiting patiently and I at least wanted to get some pics up so you guys can see them....specs and finishing touches to come shortly.

Hope everyone had a great Christmas and has an even better New Year's....remember DON'T drink and drive this holiday season:darkbeer:


----------



## jodipuma

Tony219er said:


> Tony219er said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flo yellow with red servings on a Spyder 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony219er said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flo pink with black and flo pink servings on an Invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony219er said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flo orange/tan, brown, black tiger streaks with black and clear servings on an Invasion. Yes Mike I know it's not finished LOL:teeth:waiting for the peeps and Flx dampeners to show up buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony219er said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silver/black/red pin stripe with clear servings on an Evo Max.
> 
> 
> 
> All of these bows will be done and shipped by early next week! I know some of you guys have been waiting patiently and I at least wanted to get some pics up so you guys can see them....specs and finishing touches to come shortly.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Christmas and has an even better New Year's....remember DON'T drink and drive this holiday season:darkbeer:
> 
> 
> 
> Some awesome work on these Tony! Do you do speed nocks on every bow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tony219er

jodipuma said:


> Tony219er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony219er said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flo yellow with red servings on a Spyder 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony219er said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flo pink with black and flo pink servings on an Invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony219er said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flo orange/tan, brown, black tiger streaks with black and clear servings on an Invasion. Yes Mike I know it's not finished LOL:teeth:waiting for the peeps and Flx dampeners to show up buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some awesome work on these Tony! Do you do speed nocks on every bow?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy, yours is coming up here shortly. Speed nocks or speed sleeves aren't necessary on ALL bows but most do benefit from them. Some bows (Bowtech, Hoyt, etc) are very sensitive to weight on the string and really respond well to proper weights and placement....on the OD cam'd Bowtech's I have seen up to 10 FPS losses without speed nocks. The newer RKT cam'd Hoyt's and the Z5 cam'd Hoyt's are also finicky and responsive to speed nock weights and locations. It is a really tedious process trying to find the perfect weights and locations for each bow and cam system and stock layouts and weights are not always the perfect cocktail....sometimes but not always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tony219er

Hunter green/tan/brown/ivory/black with black and tan servings for an Assassin.


----------



## jodipuma

Any new projects tony? I really dig these string combos


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Silver/black/red pin stripe with clear servings on an Evo Max.


*Specs:
peak weight-70.9#
hold weight-20.2#
arrow weight-459 grs
arrow speed-292.1 FPS
AMO draw length-29.2"*


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Flo yellow with red servings on a Spyder 30.


*Specs:
peak weight-67.6#
hold weight-12.7#
arrow weight-368 grs
arrow speed-299.2 FPS
AMO draw length-29.1"*


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> I really like this color combo....
> 
> Bowtech Experience: Flo purple/black/silver pin stripe with black ends and clear Flx servings.
> 
> Specs to follow


*Specs:
peak weight-63.4#
set weight-56.2#
hold weight-11.3#
arrow weight-458 grs
arrow speed-245.4 FPS
AMO draw length-28.2"*


----------



## Tony219er

jodipuma said:


> Any new projects tony? I really dig these string combos


I have a ton of new string combo's to post pics of. Also a few more bows that are finished up...yours is next buddy!


----------



## concepthomes1

Tony219er said:


> I have a ton of new string combo's to post pics of. Also a few more bows that are finished up...yours is next buddy!


Tony - your work is beautiful. Per your PM, once I get some arrows and rest, this bow will be in your hands.


----------



## Tony219er

I really like the looks of this combo. I really hated building it though lol. It really matches up perfectly with AP snow, Predator Fall Grey and 3D Deception. The silver and brown blend together a little more than I'd like... I believe silver/white and brown streaks with black stripe would look awesome. 

Its white/medium brown and silver tiger streaks with black pin stripe.


----------



## Tony219er

concepthomes1 said:


> Tony - your work is beautiful. Per your PM, once I get some arrows and rest, this bow will be in your hands.


Thanks man I appreciate the compliment. I also look forward to working on your bow.


----------



## jodipuma

Tony219er said:


> I have a ton of new string combo's to post pics of. Also a few more bows that are finished up...yours is next buddy!


Not rushing ya. These string sets got some awesome colors. Did you build my string yet or can I change colors?


----------



## Tony219er

jodipuma said:


> Not rushing ya. These string sets got some awesome colors. Did you build my string yet or can I change colors?


Your string is built I may just surprise you


----------



## Tony219er

Sand, sage, green, tan, black and brown (Realtree AP green blend) with black servings for a Maitland Kinetic 6.


----------



## jodipuma

Tony219er said:


> Sand, sage, green, tan, black and brown (Realtree AP green blend) with black servings for a Maitland Kinetic 6.


You weren't kidding! That looks like it would match perfectly!


----------



## Tony219er

Another "Realtree" blend....

Medium brown/green/tan for a '13 Hunter.


----------



## Tony219er

This is a hard one to get good pics of.

Silver/black/white stripe for an Experience.


----------



## Tony219er

Another hard one to get good pics...this combo looks great. 

Flo green/silver/blue stripe for a D340.


----------



## Tony219er

Really like this combo...

Silver/flo green and blue tiger streaks for a D340.


----------



## jusclaires

Tony219er said:


> Sand, sage, green, tan, black and brown (Realtree AP green blend) with black servings for a Maitland Kinetic 6.


Those are mine can't wait to have tony put em on and tune my bow for me!


----------



## inline6power

I hope to be one of the first guys to send tony a rpm 360 . Amazing job as always buddy


----------



## JoeDadamo

Oh you would have to tease a little huh. I see my bow is stuck in Indy. Hope you got a snow plow to go get it. lol



Tony219er said:


> This is a hard one to get good pics of.
> 
> Silver/black/white stripe for an Experience.


----------



## Tony219er

jusclaires said:


> Those are mine can't wait to have tony put em on and tune my bow for me!





inline6power said:


> I hope to be one of the first guys to send tony a rpm 360 . Amazing job as always buddy





JoeDadamo said:


> Oh you would have to tease a little huh. I see my bow is stuck in Indy. Hope you got a snow plow to go get it. lol


Thanks guys! I look forward to tuning and building strings for each one of yours bows.


----------



## jodipuma

Any new pics for us tonight tony? You've been gone for a while so I know you've been working on something haha


----------



## Tony219er

Here's a few more blends for AP Snow, Predator Fall Grey, 3D Deception.

Bronze/tan, black, brown streaks/white pin stripe.


----------



## Tony219er

It's really hard to get good pics of these for some reason...

Bronze/black, white tiger streaks/dark brown pin stripe.


----------



## Tony219er

Silver/white, dark brown tiger streaks/black pin stripe.


----------



## Tony219er

jodipuma said:


> Any new pics for us tonight tony? You've been gone for a while so I know you've been working on something haha


Ask and you shall receive:teeth:I swear one of the days I'll be posting pics of your bow AND strings AND specs!!! I promise!!


----------



## jodipuma

Lol no rush buddy. How many am I behind?


----------



## Tony219er

jodipuma said:


> Lol no rush buddy. How many am I behind?


It's one of the next 3, hopefully done by the weekend.


----------



## Tony219er

Another sweet matching set that should look great with snow camo or Predator.

White/silver, black tiger streaks with dark brown pin stripe.


----------



## Tony219er

Cedar, green, light brown


----------



## Tony219er

jodipuma said:


> Any new pics for us tonight tony? You've been gone for a while so I know you've been working on something haha


Here you go buddy! I knew you wanted a matching camo blend so I built you another set. It is as close to a perfect as you can get. Hope you like them  they even match your Torqueless grip 

Cocobola, light brown, green


----------



## jodipuma

Oh my god thanks man those look sick!!!! Can't wait to see these in person!!!!!!


----------



## Deerhunter0721

Awesome looking strings Tony! About to get a new bow and will deffently be sending it your way again. Top notch work as always


----------



## Tony219er

Deerhunter0721 said:


> Awesome looking strings Tony! About to get a new bow and will deffently be sending it your way again. Top notch work as always


Thanks buddy! I look forward to it.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo yellow/silver/black pin stripe, clear servings. Hoyt Spyder 34.


----------



## Tony219er

White/bronze/dark brown pin stripe.

Obsession Evolution


----------



## Tony219er

Here's a little Realtree AP black blend 

Hunter green/black/tan/dark brown/ivory, black and tan servings.


----------



## 12RingKing

I like those blends you do and the two colors with a pin stripe....

You sure have hit the ground running with your tunes and strings! Glad to see it Tony. It was just not too long ago I remember trying to convince people that the Invasions were the sweetest bows ever... lol

I will be ordering a.string set from you sometime soon....just gotta figure out what.I want to get, blend or pinstripe.


----------



## Tony219er

12RingKing said:


> I like those blends you do and the two colors with a pin stripe....
> 
> You sure have hit the ground running with your tunes and strings! Glad to see it Tony. It was just not too long ago I remember trying to convince people that the Invasions were the sweetest bows ever... lol
> 
> I will be ordering a.string set from you sometime soon....just gotta figure out what.I want to get, blend or pinstripe.


No convincing needed

I love the Invasion's! Thanks for the kind words, I'd love to build you some crazy looking set....or something "normal" too.


----------



## jodipuma

Come on tony it's only been 15 hrs silence your last pictures. And I know you don't sleep lol where's the pics


----------



## Tony219er

jodipuma said:


> Come on tony it's only been 15 hrs silence your last pictures. And I know you don't sleep lol where's the pics


Sleep? What is that sleep thing you speak of?


----------



## jodipuma

Tony219er said:


> Sleep? What is that sleep thing you speak of?


I know lol make with the pics


----------



## Tony219er

Seems like AP Snow has been "the" pattern lately.

White/light brown/black pin stripe


----------



## Tony219er

White/brown, black, tan, hunter green streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Light brown, dark brown, tan, green and cocobola with tan servings on an '08 Z28

This might interest you Mr "jodipuma"


----------



## jodipuma

Tony219er said:


> Light brown, dark brown, tan, green and cocobola with tan servings on an '08 Z28
> 
> This might interest you Mr "jodipuma"


09'z28 lol looks great on the bow. Did you start installing the bent rod yet?


----------



## Tony219er

Pretty good looking match with the AP Snow...


----------



## detroit9mm

You should build some for a Strother! Forget all these Bowtechs, PSE's and Elites! Lol


----------



## inline6power

detroit9mm said:


> You should build some for a Strother! Forget all these Bowtechs, PSE's and Elites! Lol


You should look through this thread lol tony is not biased


----------



## detroit9mm

I know that. Tony has my bow and it's a Strother. It was meant as a joke.


----------



## Tony219er

detroit9mm said:


> You should build some for a Strother! Forget all these Bowtechs, PSE's and Elites! Lol


LOL. Vern your set is done buddy, hopefully going to get to it Tues/Wed.



inline6power said:


> You should look through this thread lol tony is not biased


Settle down now Adam:tongue:I have his SX-1 right now lol.


----------



## inline6power

Tony219er said:


> LOL. Vern your set is done buddy, hopefully going to get to it Tues/Wed.
> 
> 
> Settle down now Adam:tongue:I have his SX-1 right now lol.


Lmao I should insert my foot into my mouth haha. I figured you were probably working on his bow lol but thought maybe he just wanted to see a Strother really bad haha


----------



## inline6power

detroit9mm said:


> I know that. Tony has my bow and it's a Strother. It was meant as a joke.


Yup my apologies brotha. Was not trying to come off offensive at the least bit haha. You will love what tony does to your bow. He is truly top notch and and his strings and tune will not disappoint you one bit. Once he did my invasion I was hooked on his work and great customer service. Ends up he is a really cool guy to so it's a win win for anyone that sends work to him


----------



## detroit9mm

Lol. No offense at all. I told Tony when I sent it to him to take all the time he needed and if guys were in a rush to move them in front of me. Besides, you can't rush perfection. I had already tagged out before I sent it and the weather here sucks. When I get it back I'm going to be forced to head to the club and trounce through 2' of snow to shoot it! lol


----------



## inline6power

You won't be disappointed. I had thoughts about how well a bow could be tuned without the owner being there to have it fit to him. Tony freaking nailed it every time I sent him one of my bows. It's amazing how much different my bows shoot but in a good way.


----------



## detroit9mm

I'm excited to see what he can do with it. I haven't heard anything but good stuff about Tony and his work. I've been very impresses with his knowledge and customer service with the just the talking he and I have done.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Light brown, dark brown, tan, green and cocobola with tan servings on an '08 Z28
> 
> This might interest you Mr "jodipuma"


*Specs:
peak weight-61.4#
hold weight-12.2#
arrow weight-408 grs
arrow speed-250.6 FPS
AMO draw length-27"
*


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Flo orange/tan, brown, black tiger streaks with black and clear servings on an Invasion. Yes Mike I know it's not finished LOL:teeth:waiting for the peeps and Flx dampeners to show up buddy.


*Specs:
peak weight=65.6#
hold weight-12.5#
arrow weight-400 grs
arrow speed-296.3 FPS
AMO draw length-29.2"*


----------



## Tony219er

Flo orange and flo yellow with flo green pin stripe and black, clear servings on a custom Switchback XT

Specs:
peak weight-70.2"
hold weight-12.8#
arrow weight-348 grs
AMO draw length-28.5"


----------



## Tony219er

Silver and flo green/blue tiger streaks for a D340


----------



## Tony219er

Silver and flo green with blue pin stripe with black serving for a D340.


----------



## Tony219er

20 strands red, 2 strands black for an Insanity CPX.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo orange and black with a silver pin stripe for an Insanity CPX.


----------



## Tony219er

Blue, silver and black tiger streaks for a Diamond Stud.


----------



## Tony219er

White and light brown and black pin stripe for an Obsession Evolution.


----------



## Tony219er

Red and silver with black servings for a Strother SX-1.


----------



## Tony219er

Black and silver with black servings for an Invasion.


----------



## rutjunky

Tony219er said:


> Flo orange and black with a silver pin stripe for an Insanity CPX.


Can't wait to get them brother!!!
Thanks again!!!


----------



## Tony219er

rutjunky said:


> Can't wait to get them brother!!!
> Thanks again!!!


My pleasure buddy! Just a little FYI, the next time you are going to have a new set built and you are going to do a two color with pin stripe to separate the two colors use a color that will make the stripe contrast and stand out. This set IMO would have looked awesome if it was silver/black/flo orange stripe or flo orange/silver/black stripe


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Blue, silver and black tiger streaks for a Diamond Stud.


Karbon buddy this one is all you bro!


----------



## 9273brian

Alright, I've seen enough!! I don't even need new strings but I just have to get some from you with a tune of course. Are you taking any more bows right now and if so what exactly do I need to do? Thanks in advance. I think I will leave the colors up to you


----------



## Tony219er

9273brian said:


> Alright, I've seen enough!! I don't even need new strings but I just have to get some from you with a tune of course. Are you taking any more bows right now and if so what exactly do I need to do? Thanks in advance. I think I will leave the colors up to you


LOL. Sure thing buddy. Just give me a call and we will set it up.


----------



## 9273brian

Thanks will do.


----------



## otterpop

What's your turnaround these days, please?


----------



## Tony219er

otterpop said:


> What's your turnaround these days, please?


On strings about 4-7 days.
On strings and tuning about 4+ weeks
On strings, tuning and CUSTOM finish work about 6-8 weeks


----------



## bgbowhunter

Also really interested. I have a Black Hoyt Faktor Turbo 80# 28" on order. Should be here in a couple weeks. Would like to get it customized with new threads and possibly some extras. With all the tuning you've done, which rest do you like the most for this bow? Also what are custom options you can give tho model? Thanks Tony


----------



## detroit9mm

bgbowhunter said:


> Also really interested. I have a Black Hoyt Faktor Turbo 80# 28" on order. Should be here in a couple weeks. Would like to get it customized with new threads and possibly some extras. With all the tuning you've done, which rest do you like the most for this bow? Also what are custom options you can give tho model? Thanks Tony


Tony is extremely knowledgable. I picked his brain quite a bit before I sent my bow to him. He will spend time answering all of your questions and explains why. I have been very impressed with him. You won't go wrong sending him your stuff.


----------



## Tony219er

bgbowhunter said:


> Also really interested. I have a Black Hoyt Faktor Turbo 80# 28" on order. Should be here in a couple weeks. Would like to get it customized with new threads and possibly some extras. With all the tuning you've done, which rest do you like the most for this bow? Also what are custom options you can give tho model? Thanks Tony


Hard to beat the QAD HDX's for those bows. The only one I've had issues with tuning on the Hoyt's is the TT Smackdown, I don't know what it is but they just don't get along together. What are you asking for when you say "custom options"? Are you referring to finish work?



detroit9mm said:


> Tony is extremely knowledgable. I picked his brain quite a bit before I sent my bow to him. He will spend time answering all of your questions and explains why. I have been very impressed with him. You won't go wrong sending him your stuff.


Thanks Vern I appreciate that. Fyi I will have your bow done this week, sorry about the long wait...it's been crazy busy lately so I appreciate your patience.


----------



## detroit9mm

No problem at all brother. As I told you before, take your time. The pics of the threads look great and I can't wait to see how it tunes out and shoots when you're done.


----------



## bgbowhunter

Yes, what finish work do you provide? Dipping? I plan on keeping this bow for many years so Id like to trick it out. Thanks


----------



## bowtech2006

bgbowhunter said:


> Yes, what finish work do you provide? Dipping? I plan on keeping this bow for many years so Id like to trick it out. Thanks


Best thing to do is call him and talk with him, I have two bows boxed up ready to ship to him for his full custom package. (tune, strings, kolorfusion, and dipped limbs and accessories)

Loved the work he did on my other bows.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo pink with black and flo pink end servings for a Mission Menace.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo pink and black with black servings for a Diamond Infinite Edge.


----------



## Tony219er

Blue, silver and black tiger streaks with black and silver end servings, clear idler servings for a Diamond Outlaw.


----------



## Tony219er

What servings LOL


----------



## inline6power

Looks amazing as always buddy.


----------



## Tony219er

bgbowhunter said:


> Yes, what finish work do you provide? Dipping? I plan on keeping this bow for many years so Id like to trick it out. Thanks


I personally don't do any coating work, only things I do is tear the bows down and send them off to my finisher. Generally I do all the coordination and once decoration is done I assemble, lube, tune, etc.

I have tried a few hydrographic film dippers and have not been satisfied at all with any of them although their's two that really stand out as hacks. I would and do recommend doing Kolorfusion, it is a powder coating process with image transfer via heat and being powder coated it is extremely durable, looks incredible and almost has 100% complete coverage in the riser cutouts. 

Here's a few examples plus a few threads with pics...should keep you occupied for a little bit:teeth:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2140801
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2138793
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2120981
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2098567
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2066122
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2065377
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2051526
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2038829
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1984934
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1982404


----------



## Tony219er

inline6power said:


> Looks amazing as always buddy.


Thanks brother!


----------



## bgbowhunter

Tony219er said:


> I personally don't do any coating work, only things I do is tear the bows down and send them off to my finisher. Generally I do all the coordination and once decoration is done I assemble, lube, tune, etc.
> 
> I have tried a few hydrographic film dippers and have not been satisfied at all with any of them although their's two that really stand out as hacks. I would and do recommend doing Kolorfusion, it is a powder coating process with image transfer via heat and being powder coated it is extremely durable, looks incredible and almost has 100% complete coverage in the riser cutouts.
> 
> Here's a few examples plus a few threads with pics...should keep you occupied for a little bit:teeth:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2140801
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2138793
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2120981
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2098567
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2066122
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2065377
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2051526
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2038829
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1984934
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1982404


Awesome Tony. Ill hit you up when its time. I love the first 2 bows. Sticks-and-Limbs camo or asat?


----------



## Tony219er

Really like this combo but what a pain in the arse. The red wants to bleed into everything and makes it tough but well worth it for how good they look.


----------



## inline6power

Looks AMAZING. No bleed though at all. Bravo good sir


----------



## Tony219er

bgbowhunter said:


> Awesome Tony. Ill hit you up when its time. I love the first 2 bows. Sticks-and-Limbs camo or asat?



In order Predator Winter White, Predator Fall Grey and AP Snow.


----------



## Kammeg

I really like that color combo too! Those look great!


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Really like this combo but *what a pain in the arse*. The red wants to bleed into everything and makes it tough but well worth it for how good they look.


I may have under stated the highlighted partukey:I will not be offering this combo anymore LOL. Seriously a nightmare to get perfect and keep the white, WHITE...not pink.


----------



## killerloop

Tony219er said:


> I may have under stated the highlighted partukey:I will not be offering this combo anymore LOL. Seriously a nightmare to get perfect and keep the white, WHITE...not pink.


Boy, those look awfully familiar
View attachment 1860661


----------



## JoeDadamo

Hey Tony just wanted to see if you an update on my Experience? Thanks.



Tony219er said:


> This is a hard one to get good pics of.
> 
> Silver/black/white stripe for an Experience.


----------



## Tony219er

killerloop said:


> Boy, those look awfully familiar
> View attachment 1860661


Hey now! Its a sharp looking combo, definitely a tough one to keep perfect if you burnish the bundle after you twist it up. Looks great though!


----------



## Tony219er

JoeDadamo said:


> Hey Tony just wanted to see if you an update on my Experience? Thanks.


No update. Should be getting to it in the next 7-10 days. I always get in touch with everyone when I start their bows so we can go over the specs and what not. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Tony219er

Lost Camo blend....you Mathews guys let me know what you think or if you have any suggestions on how to tweak the "blend".

Cocobola, natural cedar, brown, tan and black with black and clear servings for a Z7.


----------



## Tony219er

Red/white/black pin stripe with black servings for an Invasion.


----------



## Tony219er

Red, grey, white and black tiger streaks with black servings for an Experience.


----------



## acuyouthguy

Impressive looking strings tony.... Should look stinkin sweet on a z7 and experience


----------



## Tony219er

acuyouthguy said:


> Impressive looking strings tony.... Should look stinkin sweet on a z7 and experience


I think you're right Barry:teeth:they both look great and are very unique. I love how the Lost Camo blend turned out and can't wait to see it on your Z7.


----------



## Ebux

Wow all these great looking threads! Can't wait to have you build a set of strings and tune my bow. Do you think a red and black set with a flame pin stripe would look good or would the flame die next to the red?


----------



## Tony219er

Ebux said:


> Wow all these great looking threads! Can't wait to have you build a set of strings and tune my bow. Do you think a red and black set with a flame pin stripe would look good or would the flame die next to the red?


Yeah the flame and red will blend together and not even noticeable. I Always suggest a color that contrasts well for any 2 color strings with a pin stripe separating the 2 colors. Red and flame with a black pin stripe would look great!


----------



## Tony219er

A little Optifade forest blend I tried to match up. 

Hunter green, black, ivory and grey...silver servings on the shooting string, black on the cables.


----------



## killerloop

Nice.. woulda matched my element nicely..


----------



## Tony219er

killerloop said:


> Nice.. woulda matched my element nicely..


Sure would have. They're going on an Optifade forest Invasion, should look sharp.


----------



## Dnix

When I send you my bow for new strings and a complete Tune, how do you determine the Peep Sight height? Is it based on the current location of the peep on the existing strings? Or is that a measurement that I will need to send you?


----------



## Tony219er

Red and silver with clear and black servings on a SX-1.

Specs:
peak weight- 72.4#
hold weight- 13.3#
arrow weight- 402 grs
arrow speed- 306.4 FPS
AMO draw length- 29.1"


----------



## Tony219er

20 strands red, 2 strands black with black servings on an Insanity

Specs:
peak weight- 73.6#
hold weight- 14.6#
arrow weight- 412 grs
arrow speed- 316.2 FPS
AMO draw length- 29.2"


----------



## Tony219er

White/brown/black stripe and black servings for an Evolution

Specs:
peak weight- 71.7#
hold weight- 13.4#
arrow weight- 364 grs
arrow speed- 350.8 FPS 
AMO draw length- 30.1"


----------



## Tony219er

Dnix said:


> When I send you my bow for new strings and a complete Tune, how do you determine the Peep Sight height? Is it based on the current location of the peep on the existing strings? Or is that a measurement that I will need to send you?


I'm sorry I overlooked your question. Generally I will ask the guys to make sure the peeps in the right spot on their current setup....if not then I have them mark the correct spot or find a bow that has the peep where they need it to be. All those numbers are taken at full draw....from top of the arrow to centerline of the peep. I will then place the peep in the new strings in the correct location with the measurements being taken at full draw. 

I have found that when the measurements are taken at full draw and not at rest the ATA of the bows are irrelevant.... for instance my Invasion has the peep sight at 3 3/4" from top of arrow to center of peep. My CPXL has the same exact measurements so as long as your anchor points stay the same everything else will line up perfectly.


----------



## rileyw05

Looks great Tony! Can't wait to get her back!



Tony219er said:


> 20 strands red, 2 strands black with black servings on an Insanity
> 
> Specs:
> peak weight- 73.6#
> hold weight- 14.6#
> arrow weight- 412 grs
> arrow speed- 316.2 FPS
> AMO draw length- 29.2"


----------



## Tony219er

DNA- Silver/black, black servings


----------



## detroit9mm

Tony219er said:


> Red and silver with clear and black servings on a SX-1.
> 
> Specs:
> peak weight- 72.4#
> hold weight- 13.3#
> arrow weight- 402 grs
> arrow speed- 306.4 FPS
> AMO draw length- 29.1"


Looks even better in person Tony! Shoots really well and is ultra smooth and quiet. Great communication throughout the process. Thank you sir.


----------



## Tony219er

detroit9mm said:


> Looks even better in person Tony! Shoots really well and is ultra smooth and quiet. Great communication throughout the process. Thank you sir.


I'm glad you like it brother! Did you get the stickers that were taped to the outside of the box?


----------



## Tony219er

Elite Energy 32- Flo green/ tan, black, brown tiger streaks with tan servings.


----------



## detroit9mm

*Bow Up custom strings and tuning...*



Tony219er said:


> I'm glad you like it brother! Did you get the stickers that were taped to the outside of the box?


I am very happy with it. Yes I did get the stickers. I appreciate it. There are Bow Up sticker now plastered to the sides of all of our bow cases. Haha!


----------



## Tony219er

What do you guys think???

White/medium brown&silver tiger streaks/black pin stripe 
OR
White/dark brown&bronze tiger streaks/black pin stripe


----------



## bowtech2006

dark brown one.


----------



## Falcon24

Dark brown one. 

Tony, I think I remember seeing you do a set of Virginia Tech Hokies inspired threads - something like a Mtn Berry/RootBeer with Orange and a white/silver pin. Do you know where it is in your thread? I cannot seem to find it (which means it may not have been you, but I swear it was).

View attachment 1870860


----------



## jrbenoit

I like the medium


----------



## Kammeg

Yes. I'd definitely go with the brown looking one over the grey looking one.


----------



## Tony219er

Here's a better pic of the white/medium brown&silver tiger streaks/black stripe. Its easily one of my most favorite combos thus far.


----------



## Tony219er

Falcon24 said:


> Dark brown one.
> 
> Tony, I think I remember seeing you do a set of Virginia Tech Hokies inspired threads - something like a Mtn Berry/RootBeer with Orange and a white/silver pin. Do you know where it is in your thread? I cannot seem to find it (which means it may not have been you, but I swear it was).
> 
> View attachment 1870860


I have not buddy. Had to have been someone else because I am sure it was me.


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> dark brown one.





Falcon24 said:


> Dark brown one.
> 
> Tony, I think I remember seeing you do a set of Virginia Tech Hokies inspired threads - something like a Mtn Berry/RootBeer with Orange and a white/silver pin. Do you know where it is in your thread? I cannot seem to find it (which means it may not have been you, but I swear it was).
> 
> View attachment 1870860





Kammeg said:


> Yes. I'd definitely go with the brown looking one over the grey looking one.


Yeah I'm thinking the white/dark brown&silver tiger streaks/black stripe may be the ticket for that camo. I really like the one with the silver but the silver and medium brown don't contrast enough so they kinda just blend together....the dark brown should contrast better.


----------



## bowtech2006

Tony219er said:


> Yeah I'm thinking the white/dark brown&silver tiger streaks/black stripe may be the ticket for that camo. I really like the one with the silver but the silver and medium brown don't contrast enough so they kinda just blend together....the dark brown should contrast better.


Dont you ever get any sleep or do you stay up all night playing with bows and strings? (btw the hoyt is on its way to you)


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> Dont you ever get any sleep or do you stay up all night playing with bows and strings? (btw the hoyt is on its way to you)


NO I DON'T! Cocaine and Mt Dew:mg:


----------



## bowtech2006

Tony219er said:


> NO I DON'T! Cocaine and Mt Dew:mg:


Be careful MT Dew will kill you.


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> Be careful MT Dew will kill you.


LOL! Now that made me laugh, good times.


----------



## djanderson80

Anyone that has bought strings from a big box store or a mass producer, DRYFIRE your bow and order new ones from Tony219er, Bow Up Archery! Custom Strings are the way to go. Seriously be safe out there shooting, but the attention to detail of this guy is awesome. Thank you Tony for my strings and cables!


----------



## marcin04pl

djanderson80 said:


> Anyone that has bought strings from a big box store or a mass producer, DRYFIRE your bow and order new ones from Tony219er, Bow Up Archery! Custom Strings are the way to go. Seriously be safe out there shooting, but the attention to detail of this guy is awesome. Thank you Tony for my strings and cables!


Just spoke with Tony couple days ago,can't wait until he Installs a new set of strings and tunes my new CST


----------



## Kammeg

You won't be disappointed. Very talented guy.


----------



## zukiii

Tony219er said:


> Elite Energy 32- Flo green/ tan, black, brown tiger streaks with tan servings.


Those looks awesome Tony, can't wait to get my E32!


----------



## Tony219er

djanderson80 said:


> Anyone that has bought strings from a big box store or a mass producer,* DRYFIRE your bow *and order new ones from Tony219er, Bow Up Archery! Custom Strings are the way to go. Seriously be safe out there shooting, but the attention to detail of this guy is awesome. Thank you Tony for my strings and cables!


PLEASE do NOT listen to above highlighted:teeth:everything else is solid advise though LOL.


----------



## Tony219er

marcin04pl said:


> Just spoke with Tony couple days ago,can't wait until he Installs a new set of strings and tunes my new CST





Kammeg said:


> You won't be disappointed. Very talented guy.





zukiii said:


> Those looks awesome Tony, can't wait to get my E32!


Thanks a lot guys, I really appreciate all the kind words and support. You guys make all the looonnnnggggg nights worth it:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Tony219er

'13 Hunter- green/tan/brown= Realtree AP blend, black servings

Specs:
peak weight- 71.6#
hold weight- 12.4#
arrow weight- 384 grs
arrow speed- 309.4 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length- 28.5"


----------



## Tony219er

Invasion- silver/black, black servings

Specs:
peak weight- 73.5#
set weight- 66.2#
arrow weight- 377 grs
arrow speed- 308.7 FPS (avg)
AMO draw length- 29"


----------



## Tony219er

I'm not sure why the Hunter's and Invasion's pics are hard to make out the strings?? You have my word they are both great looking strings:darkbeer:


----------



## Tony219er

Prime Impact- Flo yellow/silver&black tiger streaks, black servings.


----------



## Tony219er

Prime One- flo green/blue streak, black and clear servings


----------



## Tony219er

Martin Onza 3- red/black, black servings


----------



## Tony219er

PSE Dakota- tan/green/medium brown tiger streaks, black servings


----------



## Tony219er

Bear Agenda 7- hunter green/tan/green/medium brown, tan servings


----------



## Daniel75

Tony219er said:


> Prime Impact- Flo yellow/silver&black tiger streaks, black servings.


Those look awesome!


----------



## Tony219er

Daniel75 said:


> Those look awesome!


Thanks brother, they are one of my favorite combos for sure.


----------



## Tony219er

Insanity CPX- black, brown, tan, ivory, hunter green (AP Black), black servings


----------



## tony1313

Those camo blends are awesome!!! :cheers:


----------



## Tony219er

tony1313 said:


> Those camo blends are awesome!!! :cheers:


Thanks man, they definitely look amazing when you match them to the camo bows.


----------



## Tony219er

Experience- black/silver/white stripe, silver servings

specs:
peak weight- 63.1#
set weight- 58.4#
hold weight- 14.1#
arrow weight- 378 grs
arrow speed- 299 FPS
AMO draw length- 29.2"


----------



## Tony219er

Z7- cocobola/tan/black/brown/cedar, clear and black servings

specs to follow


----------



## Tony219er

DNA- silver/black, black servings

specs to follow


----------



## frankie_rizzo

Very nice work. Strings look flawless


----------



## Tony219er

OK guys I had a little mishap/miscommunication earlier this week with a customer's bow. Somehow we had a communication mishap and either I forgot or he didn't mention to me that he wanted a red d-loop, red QAD chord and red BowJax sleeves....so I used a black d-loop, silver QAD chord and silver BowJax sleeves to match the black/silver strings, needless to say he was pretty upset with me and he took it as I was doing as I pleased and what I wanted.....not what he wanted. I also took it upon myself to redo his QAD launcher because the felt was tore up so I thought I'd use my neoprene tape and matching (silver) heat shrink thinking I was doing him a favor by fixing it without being asked or charging anything to do so...again he was not pleased with me for doing so. So now if you want your QAD launcher wrapped you will need to state so as I will no longer be doing so unless specifically asked to do so.

Now with that said if you guys are sending bows and you want a specific color d-loop, drop-away chord, peep servings, tied nocking points, BowJax sleeves, etc please include a note with the bow with detailed directions stating exactly what you want OR make it very clear when we discuss everything over the phone. If you have no specific preferences I will use my discretion and match all of it accordingly. I don't like having anyone unhappy with my work and thinking that I don't care what they want because nothing is further from the truth.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Tony219er

frankie_rizzo said:


> Very nice work. Strings look flawless


Thank you Frankie.


----------



## JoeDadamo

Looks awesome Tony, can't wait to get it back. 299 damn that's smokin! Thank for the personal touches with the launcher string and peep serving, thanks for taking the build personal.


----------



## Kammeg

You have better ideas than I could come up with on my own anyhow. Use your discretion when you get to mine. I know it will be sweet!


----------



## Tony219er

Kammeg said:


> You have better ideas than I could come up with on my own anyhow. Use your discretion when you get to mine. I know it will be sweet!


You got it buddy.


----------



## Tony219er

Experience- white&black/red&silver tiger streaks with matching limb driver chord, black servings.

Specs: 
peak weight- 55.0#
hold weight- 10.8#
arrow weight- 404 grs
arrow speed- 256.9 FPS
AMO draw length- 27"


----------



## 'Ike'

Holy crap...Great work/thread! :tongue:


----------



## Tony219er

'Ike' said:


> Holy crap...Great work/thread! :tongue:


Thanks man!


----------



## Kammeg

Man those look good. See? You are about to change my mind on threads now. Those are sweet!! Do I need to send another email if I want my exactly like that?


----------



## Tony219er

Kammeg said:


> Man those look good. See? You are about to change my mind on threads now. Those are sweet!! Do I need to send another email if I want my exactly like that?


Lol! Hurry up because your bows coming up here soon... I believe its on deck or in the hole  but the strings aren't built so let me know!


----------



## Kammeg

Tony219er said:


> Lol! Hurry up because your bows coming up here soon... I believe its on deck or in the hole  but the strings aren't built so let me know!


Do it! I likey those tiger stripes above on that black Experience. Thanks!


----------



## 12RingKing

I'm going to have to ear mark that color combo..... I like that last experience a lot. Good work tony.


----------



## Tony219er

Kammeg said:


> Do it! I likey those tiger stripes above on that black Experience. Thanks!


So Kurt you want to go with that same combo as the Experience in post #703?



12RingKing said:


> I'm going to have to ear mark that color combo..... I like that last experience a lot. Good work tony.


Thanks brother, I am very pleased how that one turned out and I believe the matching Limb Driver string topped it off.


----------



## Tony219er

Experience- flo pink/baby blue, clear servings (very sharp combo!!!)

Specs:
peak weight- 64.9#
hold weight- 11.0#
arrow weight- 489 grs
arrow speed- 255.4 FPS
AMO draw length- 28.1"


----------



## Kammeg

Tony219er said:


> So Kurt you want to go with that same combo as the Experience in post #703?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks brother, I am very pleased how that one turned out and I believe the matching Limb Driver string topped it off.


Yes sir. 703 please!


----------



## Tony219er

Heartbreaker- flo yellow/blue, black and clear servings


----------



## Tony219er

Assassin- tan/brown/black/ivory/hunter green (AP Black), tan and black servings


----------



## Tony219er

I forgot to get pics of these before I packaged them up, so here you go....some pics of a "rats nest" of strings lol.

Carbon Matrix RKT- Hunter green/black, OD green servings


----------



## Tony219er

PSE Supra ME- 
string- blue/flo green streaks, flo green servings
cables- flo green/blue streaks, flo green servings


----------



## bowtecha

Bump, awesome work tony and Shane


----------



## JoeDadamo

Just got it in the mail and it looks awesome!! Very simple but detailed, just the way i like things. Thanks for the great professional service Tony.


----------



## Tony219er

JoeDadamo said:


> Just got it in the mail and it looks awesome!! Very simple but detailed, just the way i like things. Thanks for the great professional service Tony.


The pleasure was all mine Joe. Thanks again for your patience and support.


----------



## Tony219er

Hey Kurt here's a couple teaser pics for you....I'll have more to post tomorrow and will be finishing her up.

Carbon Matrix- white&black/red&silver tiger streaks, black servings.........to be continued:teeth:


----------



## Tony219er

Energy 35- flo yellow/silver/black stripe, clear servings.........to be continued


----------



## Tony219er

Energy 32- flo green/tan, brown, black tiger streaks, tan servings......to be continued


----------



## BuckKilla

Tony219er said:


> I forgot to get pics of these before I packaged them up, so here you go....some pics of a "rats nest" of strings lol.
> 
> Carbon Matrix RKT- Hunter green/black, OD green servings


Can't wait to get these on my bow, gonna look great with duracoated magpul od green riser and black limbs! Thanks Tony!


----------



## Kammeg

That looks awesome Tony! Better than I could have imagined, but I knew it would when I sent it to ya! Thanks so much! I can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## bowtech2006

Kammeg said:


> That looks awesome Tony! Better than I could have imagined, but I knew it would when I sent it to ya! Thanks so much! I can't wait to see it in person.


That Matrix LD is still looking awesome!!


----------



## Kammeg

And you better find a place to put one of those 'Bow Up' stickers on there or I'm sending it back! Lol!


----------



## Kammeg

bowtech2006 said:


> That Matrix LD is still looking awesome!!


Thanks Ed. I love it!


----------



## bowtech2006

Kammeg said:


> Thanks Ed. I love it!


Yeah I Kind of miss it, I killed my bigest buck to date with that bow. but i have a problem with getting new bows. lol

I have 3 bows with tony right now and I'll have two more going to him once they get in. (athens, and RPM) I send him all these bows just for the stickers lol Plus can't beat his tuning and attention to details plus his strings are awesome.


----------



## Tony219er

BuckKilla said:


> Can't wait to get these on my bow, gonna look great with duracoated magpul od green riser and black limbs! Thanks Tony!


Please post some pics in here when it's done. Sounds like it will be sweet!



Kammeg said:


> That looks awesome Tony! Better than I could have imagined, but I knew it would when I sent it to ya! Thanks so much! I can't wait to see it in person.


Yeah brother it looked so good I had to post a couple teasers:teeth:



bowtech2006 said:


> That Matrix LD is still looking awesome!!


I'm guessing that was your old bow Ed?


----------



## Tony219er

BuckKilla said:


> Can't wait to get these on my bow, gonna look great with duracoated magpul od green riser and black limbs! Thanks Tony!





Kammeg said:


> That looks awesome Tony! Better than I could have imagined, but I knew it would when I sent it to ya! Thanks so much! I can't wait to see it in person.





Kammeg said:


> And you better find a place to put one of those 'Bow Up' stickers on there or I'm sending it back! Lol!


I will find a spot LOL!


----------



## Kammeg

Yep. I bought that bow from Ed about a year ago.


----------



## Tony219er

Kammeg said:


> Yep. I bought that bow from Ed about a year ago.


She's a looker that's for sure.


----------



## bowtech2006

Tony219er said:


> She's a looker that's for sure.



I'm not a SHE but I'm a looker for sure tho. lol


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> I'm not a SHE but I'm a looker for sure tho. lol


Yeah OK....keep telling yourself thatLOL


----------



## bowtech2006

Tony219er said:


> Yeah OK....keep telling yourself thatLOL


LOL, But, but , but my mom says so! 

Are you getting hit with snow again there? it sure is hitting SE Michigan again.


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> LOL, But, but , but my mom says so!
> 
> Are you getting hit with snow again there? it sure is hitting SE Michigan again.


Yeah we got another 8"+ yesterday...so far for the year I think we're at 70"+....all I know is before today it was up to my kneecaps in the yard but today was warm enough to melt some.


----------



## Tony219er

D340- flo green/silver/blue stripe, black and clear servings


----------



## Tony219er

D340- silver/flo green and blue tiger streaks, black servings


----------



## Tony219er

Energy 35- flo yellow/silver/black stripe, clear servings


----------



## rbros

The destroyers look awesome Tony! Can't wait to get them back.


----------



## Huntin Hard

*Bow Up custom strings and tuning...*

What was the specs on the energy ? They look awesome tony!


----------



## jrbenoit

yes they do ,and I can't wait to see them in person. lol


----------



## Tony219er

Switchback XT- sand, sage, dark brown/medium brown, black servings


----------



## Tony219er

Spyder 34- bright orange/silver/black stripe, silver servings...really like this one!!!


----------



## Tony219er

Experience- flo yellow/black string, flo yellow cable, black cable


----------



## Tony219er

Dominator Max- flo purple/flo orange streaks


----------



## Tony219er

D340- red/silver/black stripe, clear servings


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> D340- flo green/silver/blue stripe, black and clear servings


*Specs:
peak weight- 64.5#
hold weight- 14.6#
arrow weight- 386 grs
arrow speed- 311.7 FPS
AMO draw length- 30.4"*


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> D340- silver/flo green and blue tiger streaks, black servings


*Specs:
peak weight- 73.7#
hold weight- 15.2#
arrow weight- 402 grs
arrow speed- 320.6 FPS
AMO draw length- 30.6"*


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Energy 35- flo yellow/silver/black stripe, clear servings



*Specs:
peak weight- 61.2#
hold weight- 7.8#
arrow weight- 304 grs
arrow speed- 300.1 FPS
AMO draw length- 27.5"*


----------



## jrbenoit

OMG! I never would have thought you would get 300fps out of this bow.


----------



## Tony219er

jrbenoit said:


> OMG! I never would have thought you would get 300fps out of this bow.


They're actually pretty fast bows and do very well at the shorter DL's too. You should be seeing it Saturday.


----------



## jrbenoit

Thanks Tony, the hole process was very easy and you had excellent communication. By the way I've had several pm's inquiring about my bow.


----------



## Tony219er

jrbenoit said:


> Thanks Tony, the hole process was very easy and you had excellent communication. By the way I've had several pm's inquiring about my bow.


It was my pleasure Josh. You will be able to respond to those PMs first hand because the bow will be there Saturday!


----------



## Tony219er

Experience- dark brown/bronze/flo purple stripe (not served)


----------



## Tony219er

My attempt at a MO Treestand camo blend...please let me know what you guys think. 

Insanity CPX- grey, tan, black, brown tiger streaks (not served)


----------



## Tony219er

Faktor 30- flo green/tan, black, brown tiger streaks (not served)

This has been a very popular color combo, it looks great with almost any camo pattern plus you get a shot of color too.


----------



## bowtecher82nd

Looks Good Tony, I really like the purple, brown and bronze


----------



## Tony219er

This ones a cool deal!!! Some new Rhino ropes for the Pigman! 

Pigman's Agenda 6- Red/grey/black stripe, clear servings.


----------



## tony1313

I think the MO Treestand looks great...another nice camo blend...


----------



## 12RingKing

Tony219er said:


> White/tan&black tiger stripes in Excel with clear servings on a Spyder Turbo
> 
> Specs:
> peak weight-60.7#
> hold weight-11.3#
> arrow weight-426 grs
> arrow speed-270.7 FPS (avg)
> AMO draw length-27.5"


What did you use for the limb finish on this one? Would it work on destroyers hardcore limbs?


----------



## Tony219er

12RingKing said:


> What did you use for the limb finish on this one? Would it work on destroyers hardcore limbs?


Yes indeed. I also used the exact color and coating mat'l on my D340.....though I am not sure what the name of the mat'l is, all I know is that it's a very high end paint...like $100 a quart if I remember right. The guy I use for all of my coating work suggested it for any limbs that can't be powder coated and it has been holding up great and is very durable. In the past he used it on plastic motorcycle parts and it was rock solid....anything that holds up to flexible plastic parts at the high speeds of bikes is good enough for my limbs:thumbs_up

Here's some pics of my 340 in that exact color....





Here's another with the same limb finish....




Invasion with same finish....


----------



## Kammeg

Tony219er said:


> This ones a cool deal!!! Some new Rhino ropes for the Pigman!
> 
> Pigman's Agenda 6- Red/grey/black stripe, clear servings.


Dang, your threads are gonna be tv stars! Congrats. How did you end up with this job? Our little Tony219er is famous! Lol.


----------



## brushdog

PM sent


----------



## Tony219er

Kammeg said:


> Dang, your threads are gonna be tv stars! Congrats. How did you end up with this job? Our little Tony219er is famous! Lol.


LOL funny stuff ain't it....Rob at Brownell is the guy I buy my string mat'l through, they sponsor the Pigman's TV show so he asked if I wanted to build the set for his Agenda 6. Of course I wanted to:darkbeer:....I have built and/or worked on a few other "famous" peoples stuff which is always fun.


----------



## huntergm1

Sent PM for pricing.


----------



## Tony219er

huntergm1 said:


> Sent PM for pricing.


Pricing in in this thread lol. Front page buddy!


----------



## detroit9mm

Thanks for the follow up text today to just check on how everything with my bow is. That's impressive customer service my friend. Like I told you earlier, my son shot my Strother when it came back from you and promptly traded his current bow for one just like mine. You'll be seeing it too when its time for some new threads! Keep up the great work Tony!


----------



## Tony219er

huntergm1 said:


> Sent PM for pricing.


Here's the pricing breakdown...also on the front page.

String pricing:
1-2 colors- $75
camo blends- $85 (up to 6 colors)
tiger streaks- add $10
pin stripes or 3-4 colors- add $15
matching limb driver strings- $25
BowJax speed sleeves included (9 colors available)
Any color servings included
brass speed nocks with matching shrink wrap- available upon request
I have over 30+ colors of string mat'l and as much or more in serving mat'l....I can also make any "speckled" color you may fancy by blending 2 together. Thanks again for all the support and business guys, it really is my pleasure to work with you and help where I can.

String stops:
black carbon fiber- $35
Coming soon NEW Kolorfusion stops- $45 (Realtree AP. AP Green, MO Infinity and flat black)

Tuning pricing:
tune- $75
strings and tune- $150 (plus return ship/ins)


----------



## Tony219er

Here is the pricing breakdown for custom coating work....Kolorfusion, powder coating, paint, Cerakote. All of the prices include stripping parts to the raw substrate.

Custom finish pricing:

Riser and limbs- $175
Riser only- $135
Limbs (painted)- $70
Limbs (camo)- $100
Pockets- $45
Cams (painted)- $45
Cams (camo)- $60
All of the above include stripping to raw substrate.


----------



## Tony219er

detroit9mm said:


> Thanks for the follow up text today to just check on how everything with my bow is. That's impressive customer service my friend. Like I told you earlier, my son shot my Strother when it came back from you and promptly traded his current bow for one just like mine. You'll be seeing it too when its time for some new threads! Keep up the great work Tony!


I like to just randomly drop in on guys to see how things are and making sure everything is holding up....no peep movement, no separation, no movement and holding the tune solid. I know when I am not hearing from anyone it is a good thing, no calls=no issues:darkbeer:I'm glad your boy enjoyed the bow so much that he got one himself, it's a great feeling when you get the bow that fits perfectly.


----------



## hmcnavyidc

Was that MARPAT I saw in a few pics back? Yut !


----------



## Tony219er

Insanity CPX- grey, tan, black, brown (MO Treestand), tan servings.


----------



## Tony219er

Experience- bronze/dark brown/flo purple, tan servings


----------



## Tony219er

Carbon Overdrive teaser pics- 
string: red, tan, brown, black tiger streaks, black serving
cables: red/tan serving....tan/red serving


----------



## Tony219er

hmcnavyidc said:


> Was that MARPAT I saw in a few pics back? Yut !


I'm not sure what you are referring to? I have not done any bows in that pattern.


----------



## Tony219er

Carbon Matrix- red, grey, white, black tiger streaks, black servings

Specs:
peak weight- 64.1#
hold weight- 13.1#
arrow weight- 388 grs
arrow speed- 305.6 FPS
AMO draw length- 30.75"


----------



## Tony219er

Insanity CPX- tan, brown, black, hunter green, ivory tiger streaks, black servings

Specs:
peak weight- 71.4#
hold weight- 14.8#
arrow weight- 468 grs
arrow speed- 291.4 FPS
AMO draw length- 27.75"


----------



## Kammeg

Wow! Thanks again Tony. I can't believe you got 305 fps out of a 60 lb bow with that arrow. I hope she shoots as good as it looks!


----------



## Tony219er

Experience- bronze, dark brown, flo purple stripe, brown servings

Specs:
peak weight- 73.9#
set draw weight- 65.6#
hold weight- 6.3#
arrow weight- 388 grs
AMO draw length- 28.75"


----------



## Tony219er

Kammeg said:


> Wow! Thanks again Tony. I can't believe you got 305 fps out of a 60 lb bow with that arrow. I hope she shoots as good as it looks!


Hope you like it brother! It's no surprise or secret that Hoyt's generally beat IBO ratings. At those specs it puts it right at 325 IBO which I believe is their ratings.


----------



## tony1313

Looks Awesome Tony..... Can't wait to take it for a spin....Thanks again....


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Experience- bronze, dark brown, flo purple stripe, brown servings
> 
> Specs:
> peak weight- 73.9#
> set draw weight- 65.6#
> hold weight- 6.3#
> arrow weight- 388 grs
> AMO draw length- 28.75"


These strings just aren't photogenic for some reason. Take my word for it.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Experience- bronze, dark brown, flo purple stripe, brown servings
> 
> Specs:
> peak weight- 73.9#
> set draw weight- 65.6#
> hold weight- 6.3#
> arrow weight- 388 grs
> arrow speed- 296.4 fps
> AMO draw length- 28.75"


Forgot the speeds on this one.


----------



## Alex24

Definitely digging at my skull to send my bow your way for some new strings and a tune


----------



## bowtech2006

bows are looking great tony.


----------



## Kammeg

Got my Matrix pictured above back from Tony today and as usual his OCD is your gain, this bow looks awesome! I found the stickers after I texted you too. Thanks again buddy! Anybody sitting on the fence deciding if or when to send Tony your bow, jump off and do it! You'll be very happy you did.


----------



## Tony219er

Faktor 30- tan, brown, black and red tiger streaks, tan servings


----------



## Tony219er

Spyder 30- tan/ flo green, tan servings


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> bows are looking great tony.


Thanks Ed, I'm still waiting for your bows to come back from Bill's place....appreciate your patience.



Kammeg said:


> Got my Matrix pictured above back from Tony today and as usual his OCD is your gain, this bow looks awesome! I found the stickers after I texted you too. Thanks again buddy! Anybody sitting on the fence deciding if or when to send Tony your bow, jump off and do it! You'll be very happy you did.


LOL. My OCD pisses me off sometime, I don't know how many strings I have tossed over the tiniest "flaw" but it sure gets annoying hahahah! Glad you like it though bro!


----------



## Tony219er

Just a few teaser pics. I love this color combo...bright orange/grey/black stripe, clear servings


----------



## Tony219er

Carbon Matrix- red/black, black servings


----------



## Tony219er

Specialist- red/black, black servings


----------



## Tony219er

Spyder 30- tan/brown/black/hunter green/ivory, black serving


----------



## Tony219er

Kinetic 7- flo pink/tan/brown/ black tiger streaks, black servings


----------



## NHArrowThrower

Looking good Tony! I cannot wait for you to start my Elite Hunter!


----------



## Tony219er

NHArrowThrower said:


> Looking good Tony! I cannot wait for you to start my Elite Hunter!


Trust me brother I am working my arse off! I appreciate yours and everyone's patience!!!


----------



## Tony219er

Faktor 34- bright orange/silver/black stripe, clear servings

Hey Chad, I hope you like them? I know one things for sure your Faktor's about to look a whole lot better!


----------



## NHArrowThrower

Tony219er said:


> Trust me brother I am working my arse off! I appreciate yours and everyone's patience!!!


No rush! Just excited!


----------



## k&j8

I read in another thread in the Bowhunting section that you were having press problems and weren't taking any more bows until you got your press issues resolved. I was just wondering if you were back up to full speed yet?? I would love to send my Insanity out for a new set of strings and a tune.


----------



## Tony219er

k&j8 said:


> I read in another thread in the Bowhunting section that you were having press problems and weren't taking any more bows until you got your press issues resolved. I was just wondering if you were back up to full speed yet?? I would love to send my Insanity out for a new set of strings and a tune.


I am still limping my EZ press along, at the moment I don't have the time or luxury to send it back. Unfortunately Last Chance isn't interested in helping me out and sending me a loaner or replacement. I am expecting my new Bow-A to arrive very soon and once it does I'll be at 100%+.....I am still able to perform the work it's just not as efficiently as I usually am. 

I appreciate everyone's patience and can assure everyone I am doing the best I can with the situation at hand.


----------



## BuckKilla

Got my strings on yesterday Tony and they look great. Just what I wanted and the quality is outstanding. Here's a few pics.
View attachment 1896007
View attachment 1896010
View attachment 1896011


----------



## hogman22

Tony219er said:


> Just a few teaser pics. I love this color combo...bright orange/grey/black stripe, clear servings


Just found my new string color combo! Looks awesome! Gonna look on my Invasion. Thanks Tony. Going to PM you in a few weeks for shipping info. Gonna need strings and tune.


----------



## k&j8

hogman22 said:


> Just found my new string color combo! Looks awesome! Gonna look on my Invasion. Thanks Tony. Going to PM you in a few weeks for shipping info. Gonna need strings and tune.


I'm thinking the same thing!! Trying to decide what would look good on my Insanity but I really like the orange/grey/black combo as well as the natural/tan/black!! So many choices, it's a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Rev44

Any buckskin /kiwi /yellow combo?


----------



## Tony219er

BuckKilla said:


> Got my strings on yesterday Tony and they look great. Just what I wanted and the quality is outstanding. Here's a few pics.
> View attachment 1896007
> View attachment 1896010
> View attachment 1896011


That's a killer looking Hoyt! I'm glad you like them buddy and if you have any questions or issues just give me a call.


----------



## Tony219er

Rev44 said:


> Any buckskin /kiwi /yellow combo?


No I can't say I've done that one.


----------



## Tony219er

hogman22 said:


> Just found my new string color combo! Looks awesome! Gonna look on my Invasion. Thanks Tony. Going to PM you in a few weeks for shipping info. Gonna need strings and tune.


Hahahah! I'm glad I could help make your decision easier.....for whatever reason picking string colors is a HUGE pain in the ass! Their's just sooooo many options:teeth:



k&j8 said:


> I'm thinking the same thing!! Trying to decide what would look good on my Insanity but I really like the orange/grey/black combo as well as the natural/tan/black!! So many choices, it's a bit overwhelming.


Just today I did an Insanity CPXL set in cedar/light brown/black stripe and I must say it looks fantastic.....IMO it's definitely better than the natural/tan/black stripe I'll post some pics so you can check it out.



Rev44 said:


> Any buckskin /kiwi /yellow combo?


Rev if you want me to I can twist up a small sample for you so you can get a visual. It would have to be cedar/key lime/yellow though....those are the Brownell equivalents to the BCY colors you listed.


----------



## Olink

Tony219er said:


> Just today I did an Insanity CPXL set in cedar/light brown/black stripe and I must say it looks fantastic.....IMO it's definitely better than the natural/tan/black stripe I'll post some pics so you can check it out.


I'm dying to see the pics of that one! :wink:


----------



## Kammeg

Ha!! He doesn't make it easier to decide on string colors, he makes it harder because most of them look so dang good! I changed my mind twice, once before I sent my bow and once after Tony already had it! The good thing is there is no wrong answer. Keep up the good work buddy!!


----------



## Tony219er

OK Smoke- hunter green/light brown, black servings


----------



## Tony219er

Carbon Element- flo orange/black, black servings in the new Brownell Fury mat'l.


----------



## Tony219er

Olink said:


> I'm dying to see the pics of that one! :wink:


Here's a little teaser...I still have to serve the cables.

Cedar/light brown/black stripe, light brown serving


----------



## bowtech2006

Tony219er said:


> Carbon Element- flo orange/black, black servings in the new Brownell Fury mat'l.


Love that set, is that for the carbon element I sent you?


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> Love that set, is that for the carbon element I sent you?


That it is man! I almost got it done today and it should be shipped by the weekend.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Here's a little teaser...I still have to serve the cables.
> 
> Cedar/light brown/black stripe, light brown serving


These pics just don't show how great this combo looks in person. The cedar is sort of an off white, yellowish, tan that matches the MO Infinity camo awesome. I'll get some better pics in the next couple days.


----------



## bowtech2006

Tony219er said:


> That it is man! I almost got it done today and it should be shipped by the weekend.


Awesome, can't wait to see the specs. I'll be talking to you sometime today.


----------



## West

*String and cables needed*

Tony, I called and talked to you a couple days ago about getting a new string and cables for my bow. Not really knowing how to go about this, you may have to help me along with this process. Here is my bow information. I am very impressed with all I see in your threads. I am looking forward to seeing your work. Here is my bow information. I am interested in camo colors. 

Hoyt Katera XL
The little tag on the bow says the string is 55.25
Z3 cam & 1/2
The stamp on each cam says 4.5 RT and 4.5 RB


----------



## Tony219er

West said:


> Tony, I called and talked to you a couple days ago about getting a new string and cables for my bow. Not really knowing how to go about this, you may have to help me along with this process. Here is my bow information. I am very impressed with all I see in your threads. I am looking forward to seeing your work. Here is my bow information. I am interested in camo colors.
> 
> Hoyt Katera XL
> The little tag on the bow says the string is 55.25
> Z3 cam & 1/2
> The stamp on each cam says 4.5 RT and 4.5 RB


Best thing to do is give e a call back when you are ready to order and I will get you taken care of.


----------



## Tony219er

CPXL- cedar/light brown/black stripe (Rhino)...dark brown servings (Bullwhip and 1D). This combo looks great with the MO Infinity camo.

Specs
peak weight- 57.1#
hold weight- 13.8#
arrow weight- 382 grs
arrow speed- 277.5 FPS
AMO draw length- 28.5"


----------



## Tony219er

Creed- white/silver/black stripe (XS2 string, Rhino cable) with black servings (Fusion, Bullwhip, 1D, Diamondback).

Specs:
peak weight- 63.1#
hold weight- 14.5#
arrow weight- 354 grs
arrow speed- 299.5 FPS 
AMO draw length- 28.7"


----------



## k&j8

Tony219er said:


> CPXL- cedar/light brown/black stripe (Rhino)...dark brown servings (Bullwhip and 1D). This combo looks great with the MO Infinity camo.
> 
> Specs
> peak weight- 57.1#
> hold weight- 13.8#
> arrow weight- 382 grs
> arrow speed- 277.5 FPS
> AMO draw length- 28.5"


That does look good!!


----------



## Tony219er

'11 Carbon Element- flo orange/black (Fury) with black servings (Bullwhip, 1D, 62XS).

Specs:
peak weight- 60.8#
hold weight- 13.6#
arrow weight- 346 grs
arrow speed- 293.8 FPS
AMO draw length- 29.2"


----------



## Olink

Tony219er said:


> CPXL- cedar/light brown/black stripe (Rhino)...dark brown servings (Bullwhip and 1D). This combo looks great with the MO Infinity camo.
> 
> Specs
> peak weight- 57.1#
> hold weight- 13.8#
> arrow weight- 382 grs
> arrow speed- 277.5 FPS
> AMO draw length- 28.5"


Spectacular, Tony! :thumbs_up:set1_applaud:


----------



## marcin04pl

Tony219er said:


> Creed- white/silver/black stripe (XS2 string, Rhino cable) with black servings (Fusion, Bullwhip, 1D, Diamondback).
> 
> Specs:
> peak weight- 63.1#
> hold weight- 14.5#
> 
> arrow weight- 354 grs
> arrow speed- 299.5 FPS
> AMO draw length- 28.7"


Tony those look amazing, I think that combo will look great on my rig.


----------



## TheTracker

Tony have you ever done a royal blue/baby blue string with silver pinstripe?


----------



## Tony219er

marcin04pl said:


> Tony those look amazing, I think that combo will look great on my rig.


Hey Martin I'm thinking so as well.


----------



## Tony219er

TheTracker said:


> Tony have you ever done a royal blue/baby blue string with silver pinstripe?


I have not done that exact combo but I built a bunch today and one of them is electric blue(baby blue)/blue/black pin stripe. I'll post pics in a few minutes.


----------



## Tony219er

Here's a few from today. None of them are served yet so pay no attention to the Sharpie marks. Just figured the guys who ordered them would like some teasers 

E35- flo yellow/silver/black pin stripe









Admiral- sand/sage/dark brown

















Answer- baby blue/blue/black pin stripe, solid blue cables

















Invasion- red/silver&black tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

E32- electric blue/flo orange/silver pin stripe









E35- flo yellow/black pin stripe, solid flo yellow cables


----------



## TxSportsman

Tony219er said:


> E32- electric blue/flo orange/silver pin stripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E35- flo yellow/black pin stripe, solid flo yellow cables


Electric blue/Flow Orange/Silver Pin... so solid!


----------



## destinyseeker

Answer- baby blue/blue/black pin stripe, solid blue cables


Im liking these :set1_applaud:


----------



## Tony219er

TxSportsman said:


> Electric blue/Flow Orange/Silver Pin... so solid!





destinyseeker said:


> Answer- baby blue/blue/black pin stripe, solid blue cables
> 
> 
> Im liking these :set1_applaud:


:thumbup::thumbup:they look aight!


----------



## Tony219er

Got a few served up today.

Energy 35- flo yellow/black pin stripe (XS2, Rhino), flo yellow cables....black, clear (Bullwhip, 3D servings)


----------



## Tony219er

Energy 32- electric blue/flo orange/silver pin stripe (XS2).... clear servings (Halo).


----------



## TheTracker

Tony219er said:


> Here's a few from today. None of them are served yet so pay no attention to the Sharpie marks. Just figured the guys who ordered them would like some teasers
> 
> 
> Answer- baby blue/blue/black pin stripe, solid blue cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Tony how much for a set just like these blue strings/cables for a mathews chill


----------



## cmhall14

Tony219er said:


> Here's a few from today. None of them are served yet so pay no attention to the Sharpie marks. Just figured the guys who ordered them would like some teasers
> 
> E35- flo yellow/silver/black pin stripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These look great Tony! Can't wait!


----------



## Tony219er

TheTracker said:


> Tony how much for a set just like these blue strings/cables for a mathews chill


All pricing is on the first page of this thread. That said the only 5 piece systems I'll build for are the Prime and Darton systems. If you need a builder for your Monster I would call Shane at Strict 9....he'll take care of you.


----------



## bowtech2006

You sure do make so awesome looking string combos Tony.


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> You sure do make so awesome looking string combos Tony.


Thanks Ed. I hope your cousin is liking his Hoyt I recently sent back.


----------



## BuckKilla

An update here after shooting a bit and finishing up paper and bareshaft tuning, I've shot it through the chrono a few times. 

449 grain arrow, 27" draw, 83lbs, 15 grains on string shot an average of 283fps.. 17.7% FOC and just under 80lbs KE

I'm pretty pleased with those numbers right there. Now I just need the rest of this snow to melt to shoot some longer distance!


----------



## bowtech2006

Tony219er said:


> Thanks Ed. I hope your cousin is liking his Hoyt I recently sent back.


Yes he sure did, he stopped over yesterday and picked it up and he shot it a few times and really like the even smoother draw and loved the string set you made up. Him and I will be shooting a 3d round soon when I get my Athens in or the cpxl at bills back.


----------



## Tony219er

BuckKilla said:


> An update here after shooting a bit and finishing up paper and bareshaft tuning, I've shot it through the chrono a few times.
> 
> 449 grain arrow, 27" draw, 83lbs, 15 grains on string shot an average of 283fps.. 17.7% FOC and just under 80lbs KE
> 
> I'm pretty pleased with those numbers right there. Now I just need the rest of this snow to melt to shoot some longer distance!


Those are some great numbers, that'll make quick work of anything in North America.


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> Yes he sure did, he stopped over yesterday and picked it up and he shot it a few times and really like the even smoother draw and loved the string set you made up. Him and I will be shooting a 3d round soon when I get my Athens in or the cpxl at bills back.


Glad to hear he likes it. I am expecting those bows any day now....last I spoke with him he was finishing up the last one.


----------



## sloanjc

Awesome work! Sent you a PM


----------



## ArcheryEngineer

Hi Tony. Tried to send you a PM but evidently your inbox is full and ArcheryTalk won't allow you to receive messages until you clear up some space. Just wanted to let you know. Thanks.


----------



## Tony219er

ArcheryEngineer said:


> Hi Tony. Tried to send you a PM but evidently your inbox is full and ArcheryTalk won't allow you to receive messages until you clear up some space. Just wanted to let you know. Thanks.


Sorry about that and thanks for letting me know....the ole PM box fills up rather quickly sometimes.


----------



## Tony219er

Carbon OD- red, tan, black and brown tiger streaks with matching LD string (XS2, Rhino) solid red and tan cables with alternating servings colors.

Specs:
peak weight- 70.1#
hold weight- 13.9#
arrow weight- 462 grs
arrow speed- 290.2 FPS
AMO draw length- 28"


----------



## Tony219er

Energy 32- flo orange/electric blue/silver stripe (XS2), clear servings


----------



## Tony219er

Faktor 30- flo green/tan, brown, black tiger streaks 

Specs:
peak weight- 63.5#
hold weight- 15.0#
arrow weight- 388 grs
arrow speed- 278.8 FPS
AMO draw length- 28"


----------



## Tony219er

sloanjc said:


> Awesome work! Sent you a PM


I appreciate that. Thank you very much.


----------



## TxSportsman

The Energy 32 looks killer Tony! Thanks for everything you have done for me, I can't wait to get it on hopefully Saturday. Anyone on the fence about tuning or strings from Tony, get over it and give him a call. Top notch guy.


----------



## SmokeyBeans

Tony,

I noticed that some of your strings have brass speed knocks or the bow jaw speed sleeves. Are the numbers close between them? what is your opinion on them , i just got my RPM 360 a week ago and i dont really like the solid red strings and the served cable ends look like junk and the serving is already separating after only about 3 shots. Have you done any RPM threads yet or tuned one? Thanks in advance.


----------



## brushdog

Just wanted to say thank you Tony!!! The strings look great. They are perfect!!!! Thank you for the matching loop material as well! I put it to good use :wink:


----------



## KimWar1911

Holy smokes tony!! The red strings you posted pics of in post #829 mine? Either way those are wicked man.


----------



## Tony219er

Here's a couple from today...obviously not served up yet.

Insanity CPX- flo yellow/bright orange/red stripe


----------



## Tony219er

Spyder 34- blue/flo yellow/black stripe


----------



## Tony219er

TxSportsman said:


> The Energy 32 looks killer Tony! Thanks for everything you have done for me, I can't wait to get it on hopefully Saturday. Anyone on the fence about tuning or strings from Tony, get over it and give him a call. Top notch guy.


I very much appreciate it Donovan. Sorry it took a little longer than I had hoped but nothing leaves until it is 100% perfect.....close enough is not in my vocabulary :lol3:



SmokeyBeans said:


> Tony,
> 
> I noticed that some of your strings have brass speed knocks or the bow jaw speed sleeves. Are the numbers close between them? what is your opinion on them , i just got my RPM 360 a week ago and i dont really like the solid red strings and the served cable ends look like junk and the serving is already separating after only about 3 shots. Have you done any RPM threads yet or tuned one? Thanks in advance.


Their's certain bows that are better off with brass nocks and some are better with the speed sleeves. In my findings the new Hoyt's are one of them that will not meet IBO unless you use speed nocks. 

You aren't the first one to have that issue...it really is a shame because at one point Octane strings were considered the best stock strings out there. Unfortunately I have not tuned an RPM yet, I have a few on order and am patiently waiting. Last I heard Bowtech is behind something like 11,000 RPM orders. 


brushdog said:


> Just wanted to say thank you Tony!!! The strings look great. They are perfect!!!! Thank you for the matching loop material as well! I put it to good use :wink:


That's what I like to hear buddy! The bow looks fantastic....let me know if you need anything else.


KimWar1911 said:


> Holy smokes tony!! The red strings you posted pics of in post #829 mine? Either way those are wicked man.


They sure are Ryan and I'm glad you like them. Thanks again!


----------



## Tony219er

Invasion- red/silver and black tiger streaks (XS2, Rhino)

Specs: 
64#
30.25"
402 grs
298 FPS


----------



## Tony219er

Insanity CPX- (MO Treestand blend) silver, tan, brown, black tiger streaks (XS2, Rhino)

Specs:
72#
30"
408 grs
315 FPS


----------



## Tony219er

Here's your strings Chris. I forgot to take better pics for you. 

Experience- flo green/silver/black stripe.


----------



## buckmaster8501

Tony219er said:


> Insanity CPX- (MO Treestand blend) silver, tan, brown, black tiger streaks (XS2, Rhino)
> 
> Specs:
> 72#
> 30"
> 408 grs
> 315 FPS


Bow looks awesome Tony! Can't wait to get it Tuesday and start shooting it!


----------



## Moler

Pm'd ya about a string stop...


----------



## destinyseeker

1st set of strings from Tony and I'm very impressed. Take a look at these loops


----------



## bowtech2006

Tony219er said:


> Here's your strings Chris. I forgot to take better pics for you.
> 
> Experience- flo green/silver/black stripe.


I'm not much for a green string fan but wow that combo looks awesome!


----------



## Reddy

The pic are hard to see but the camo blend is sick!!! Looks great best camo strings I have seen. And the bow shoots better then ever thanks Tony!


----------



## ridgehunter70

Tony219er said:


> Here's your strings Chris. I forgot to take better pics for you.
> 
> Experience- flo green/silver/black stripe.


Awesome job tony. Cant wait


----------



## ridgehunter70

bowtech2006 said:


> I'm not much for a green string fan but wow that combo looks awesome!


Thanks buddy. It will look good on my black experience. The strings will be here tuesday but I wont get off the road till Thursday. GRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Tony219er

Reddy said:


> The pic are hard to see but the camo blend is sick!!! Looks great best camo strings I have seen. And the bow shoots better then ever thanks Tony!


It sure is hard to see the pic..........especially when theirs no pic to look at LOL!


----------



## joebrenner007

Hey tony. I see ur not serving in peeps like u used to. Is it cause you didn't have an exact peep height location? Or other reasons?


----------



## Tony219er

joebrenner007 said:


> Hey tony. I see ur not serving in peeps like u used to. Is it cause you didn't have an exact peep height location? Or other reasons?


I think it looks cleaner when you just wrap the groove of the peep. I've been using bowstring mat'l to do so and it really grabs and holds tight.


----------



## Tony219er

Carbon Matrix- red/silver/black pin stripe


----------



## Tony219er

CRX 32- red/flo yellow/black stripe


----------



## Tony219er

'13 Hunter- AP blend


----------



## Tony219er

This set is BADASS!

Full Throttle- black/flo yellow and bright orange dual streaks


----------



## West

Those string look awesome, Tony!!


----------



## zukiii

My favorite so far! A+ work as always Tony!


----------



## Tony219er

Prime Alloy- flo yellow/silver/black tiger streaks, black servings

Specs:
63.4#
28"
382 grs
281.2 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Spyder 34- flo yellow/blue/black pin, blue servings

Specs:
63.7#
29.25"
422 grs
283.7 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Hunter- AP blend, OD green servings

Specs:
70.2#
28.5"
470 grs
264 fps


----------



## marcin04pl

Hey Tony those black/flo yellow and bright orange dual streaks on that Full Throttle look badass, nice work


----------



## Tony219er

marcin04pl said:


> Hey Tony those black/flo yellow and bright orange dual streaks on that Full Throttle look badass, nice work


Thanks. After I had them twisted up and chased the streaks I thought to myself, "man these look insane!" I think that layout will become very popular....I've never seen any strings like that.


----------



## Tony219er

Here's some pics of my daughter's Razor Edge. We did some father/daughter time this weekend and decided to show here how to build strings and we had a great time doing so. With a little of my guidance she twisted up a sweet set of strings on her own for her bow, to say I am proud of her is an understatement! 

Razor Edge- flo yellow/flo pink, clear and black servings


----------



## marcin04pl

Tony219er said:


> Thanks. After I had them twisted up and chased the streaks I thought to myself, "man these look insane!" I think that layout will become very popular....I've never seen any strings like that.


Yep now I'm questioning myself if I should go with that, or my original order what do you think?


----------



## Tony219er

Invasion- white/dark brown&bronze tiger streaks/black pin stripe, black servings


----------



## Tony219er

marcin04pl said:


> Yep now I'm questioning myself if I should go with that, or my original order what do you think?


Heck man that's up to you. I will say one thing I am sick of seeing pin striped strings, they were cool a couple years ago but now they're played out IMO. I hate being trendy or "normal" LOL.


----------



## marcin04pl

Tony219er said:


> Heck man that's up to you. I will say one thing I am sick of seeing pin striped strings, they were cool a couple years ago but now they're played out IMO. I hate being trendy or "normal" LOL.


I agree let's make the change, I think that will look awesome on my bow.


----------



## Nickum1982

PM you Tony


----------



## wgvtheduke

for later....


----------



## njarcher17

The Alloy turned out incredible Tony, couldn't be any more perfect.


----------



## Tony219er

Finished up a few string orders today. I'm slowly but surely getting caught up. 

CRX 32- flo yellow/red/black pin, clear servings


----------



## Tony219er

'10 Carbon Matrix- red/silver/black pin, red servings


----------



## Tony219er

Insanity CPX- flo yellow/bright orange/red pin, red servings


----------



## Tony219er

RPM 360- black/flo green streaks, black serving


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> '10 Carbon Matrix- red/silver/black pin, red servings





Tony219er said:


> Insanity CPX- flo yellow/bright orange/red pin, red servings


Man I love how vivid and bright Brownell's 1D and Bullwhip colored servings are compared to BCY's 3D and Halo. They use actual colored string and not colored wax. It's not even close to a comparison for most colors.....the colored wax just falls off the 3D and Halo while you serve. I wish I would have taken some better pics of these two sets before I packaged them. 

Oh and did I mention how much I *HATE building with red*....that crap just bleeds into everything, especially with white and most all of the flo colors. I even wipe the strands as I layup and then burnish each color and the chit still bleeds LOL. It literally takes 2-3 times as long to build a set with red and any lighter colors.ukey:


----------



## Tony219er

njarcher17 said:


> The Alloy turned out incredible Tony, couldn't be any more perfect.


Hey Nick I'm glad you like it. I was kinda concerned you might not like the string colors and layout....IMO it looks fantastic and very unique!!


----------



## njarcher17

Tony219er said:


> Hey Nick I'm glad you like it. I was kinda concerned you might not like the string colors and layout....IMO it looks fantastic and very unique!!


I agree, they turned out awesome!


----------



## cooper334

Tagged


----------



## Guardian Shoote

great looking work


----------



## Kammeg

When is the website gonna be up and goin? I hope all is going well for you! I'm waiting to hear when I can take my annual trip to the shop!


----------



## Tony219er

Kammeg said:


> When is the website gonna be up and goin? I hope all is going well for you! I'm waiting to hear when I can take my annual trip to the shop!


Hopefully sooner than later. Honestly I have so much going on it's the last of my concerns right now.


----------



## Tony219er

Hey fella's I know I have been slacking lately and LOL but I have been making up some ground this week.....today alone I built 12 full three piece sets, layed up, pre-stretched and twisted up. All that's left is they need to be served. Then they'll be on their way to you guys that ordered and have patiently waited. 

Once again thanks for your patience guys. 
Tony


----------



## Tony219er

Another productive day!!! 9 sets served up and packaged ready to go, installed strings on 3 bows that are ready for tuning=15 hrs in the shop grinding away....


----------



## Tony219er

Experience- white/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Pro Comp Elite- flo orange/flo yellow


----------



## Tony219er

Pro Comp Elite- black/blue


----------



## Tony219er

Katera XL- Sand/sage/dark brown tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Z7- solid red


----------



## Tony219er

Insanity CPXL- flo green/flo yellow/silver pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Eric Buxton- your Vector Turbo will be done tomorrow!

Tony Puma- your Insanity CPX will be done tomorrow! 

Brad Barynburch- your D340 will be done tomorrow! (I'm sure I butchered your last name lol)


----------



## West

Looking Awesome, Tony!!


----------



## GFL

Tony219er said:


> Experience- white/silver/black pinstripe


Thanks Tony


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Eric Buxton- your Vector Turbo will be done tomorrow!
> 
> Tony Puma- your Insanity CPX will be done tomorrow!
> 
> Brad Barynburch- your D340 will be done tomorrow! (I'm sure I butchered your last name lol)


All of these bows shipped today and they should all be there tomorrow or Monday at the latest.


----------



## Tony219er

Insanity CPX- blue/silver/black pinstripe, black serving 

61.7#
29"
416 grs
291 fps


----------



## Tony219er

D340- silver/dark brown and bronze tiger streaks with dark brown servings. 

62.8#
25.5"
374 grs
261 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Vector Turbo- black/bright orange and red dual streaks, black serving.

62#
28"
368 grs
291 fps


----------



## Ebux

Wow tony that looks awesome! I'm sure it's going to shoot as good as it looks. Thanks for everything.


----------



## Ebux

Got my vector turbo back Saturday and it's smoother than ever. I installed my quiver and b stingers and got to sight it in on Sunday. It's quieter than ever and holding well. This is my first time having tony make my strings and tune my bow. I couldn't be happier. This is also the first day I've ever shot with a side bar. Here's a couple of pics after about 3 rounds of sighting in.


----------



## Tony219er

Ebux said:


> Got my vector turbo back Saturday and it's smoother than ever. I installed my quiver and b stingers and got to sight it in on Sunday. It's quieter than ever and holding well. This is my first time having tony make my strings and tune my bow. I couldn't be happier. This is also the first day I've ever shot with a side bar. Here's a couple of pics after about 3 rounds of sighting in.


I'm glad it meets your expectations and I hope you're digging those strings and glad you switched from your initial color choices. 

BTW I appreciate your patience throughout the whole deal. If you have any questions or concerns don't hesitate to contact me. 

Thanks again Eric,
Tony


----------



## Dieselmathews

a couple pics of my spyder 34 that tony did the strings on. Tony im just waiting for the chrome cams and I need to send you my experience for new strings even though I got a set from you for it. I need to update it and get a new set and have you tune it. It's maxing out at 68 pounds which I do not like. and i need to send this Spyder in for a tune as well. I was hoping you had some kind of sticker or something I could put on my bow cases and bows so I can represent for you here in Michigan. These strings are awsome, no seperation, no twisting. Fantastic job Tony.


----------



## Tony219er

Here's a little RPM teaser....

Realtree AP RPM- sand/sage/dark brown/black/tan tiger streaks with black serving.


----------



## bowtech2006

Stop teasing and get that RPM shooting and give us the specs ;p


----------



## bojangles808

tagged


----------



## SMSgt Rhino

Bump Bump for a PM Notification.


----------



## GTOJoe

tagged


----------



## Tony219er

Specialist- flo yellow/white/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Carbon S30- flo pink/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Carbon S30- flo pink/light brown/black pinstripe


----------



## Zixer

You sure do make some good looking threads.....


----------



## inline6power

Can't wait to see that ap rpm 😜


----------



## Sean243

Tony219er said:


> Specialist- flo yellow/white/black pinstripe


I think I know where these threads are going to end up. They look great and I'm glad we talked about changing the serving color. The black really does make the white and fluorescent yellow stand out. I think it's pretty safe to say you'll be getting an order in the near future for a string and cable set for the newest bow in my stable.

Thank you Tony!


----------



## Tony219er

Zixer said:


> You sure do make some good looking threads.....


Thank you. 



inline6power said:


> Can't wait to see that ap rpm 😜


I'm getting there lol. I have been setting up some new equipment and another serving machine so I've had a few days of down time. Hopefully in the end it helps production and expedites turn around times. 



Sean243 said:


> I think I know where these threads are going to end up. They look great and I'm glad we talked about changing the serving color. The black really does make the white and fluorescent yellow stand out. I think it's pretty safe to say you'll be getting an order in the near future for a string and cable set for the newest bow in my stable.
> 
> Thank you Tony!


My pleasure Sean, I think that set turned out fantastic and is definitely one of my favorite combos....that and flo yellow/silver/black pinstripe. 

Enjoy and please post some pictures of that flo yellow Specialist once you get those strings fitted up.


----------



## Tony219er

Vector 35- flo orange/cedar and light brown (Fury, Rhino)


----------



## Tony219er

'13 Answer- white/bronze and light brown tiger streaks/black pinstripe (Fury)

This one should look incredible, I have the exact same combo on my AP Snow Invasion so I have no doubt that they'll look fantastic on the AP Snow Answer that's going to be wearing them!


----------



## Tony219er

Invasion- flo yellow/black (Fury)


----------



## Tony219er

Experience- tan/brown/black/cedar/cocobola....aka "Mathews LOST camo blend" (XS2, Rhino)


----------



## Tony219er

Experience- red/silver/black pinstripe (XS2, Rhino)


----------



## Tony219er

Custom Stormy Hardwoods Original CPXL. 

Silver/red and black tiger streaks

To be continued.....


----------



## Wenty

Tony219er said:


> Vector 35- flo orange/cedar and light brown (Fury, Rhino)


I look forward to getting them strung up...they look *****'N!


----------



## bigandbad

View attachment 1926338
View attachment 1926340
View attachment 1926341
View attachment 1926342


Hi Tony

I went to Eugene to the BowTech pro shop today to show off your work & to get the bow dialed in. I want to thank you again, as my strings are great.

The guys at Bowtech really liked your work and I believe they will be getting in touch with you to order strings and talk shop. I also want to give a shout out to the guys at BowTech. As always, they are super helpful. So a special thank you for all their help. Todd our thoughts and prayers are with you and can't wait to see you next time.


----------



## Tony219er

bigandbad said:


> View attachment 1926338
> View attachment 1926340
> View attachment 1926341
> View attachment 1926342
> 
> 
> Hi Tony
> 
> I went to Eugene to the BowTech pro shop today to show off your work & to get the bow dialed in. I want to thank you again, as my strings are great.
> 
> The guys at Bowtech really liked your work and I believe they will be getting in touch with you to order strings and talk shop. I also want to give a shout out to the guys at BowTech. As always, they are super helpful. So a special thank you for all their help. Todd our thoughts and prayers are with you and can't wait to see you next time.


Thanks for the kind words exposure Derek! I noticed something wrong with your bow though......

It's backwards! 

Thanks again buddy and glad everything is dialed in nice and tight, I'm sure the boys in Eugene got you buttoned up right. Call if you ever need anything.


----------



## Tony219er

Predator Fall Grey D340- dark brown/black/white and silver double pin stripes

To be continued.......


----------



## 'Ike'

Tony219er said:


> Thanks for the kind words exposure Derek! I noticed something wrong with your bow though......
> 
> It's backwards!
> 
> Thanks again buddy and glad everything is dialed in nice and tight, I'm sure the boys in Eugene got you buttoned up right. Call if you ever need anything.


Hey! I was thinking about sending you a 'backwards' one...:wink: My Experience needs some work...


----------



## Tony219er

'Ike' said:


> Hey! I was thinking about sending you a 'backwards' one...:wink: My Experience needs some work...


I treat the backwards ones with as much respect as the right ones.


----------



## Tony219er

Hey guys just a little heads up...

My grandmother passed away this morning at the young age of 93. I wanted to let my customers know that I may not be able to answer the phone and PM's as promptly as usual, just bear with me and I will get back to you as quickly as possible. 

Thanks again, 
Tony


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Sorry for your loss, Tony. Prayers and thoughts for your family.


----------



## marcin04pl

I am very sorry to hear of your grandmother's passing. My deepest sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## Joebert

Very sorry to hear about your grandmothers passing tony. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family !!


----------



## 'Ike'

Sorry to hear that Tony...


----------



## bowtech2006

Tony219er said:


> Custom Stormy Hardwoods Original CPXL.
> 
> Silver/red and black tiger streaks
> 
> To be continued.....



Wow the cpxl is looking awesome and the strings match perfect and look awesome also,

But most important sry for your familys loss and your lose with your grandma passing!


----------



## tony1313

Sorry to hear about your grandmothers passing... Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family...


----------



## SMSgt Rhino

My prayers go out for you and yours


----------



## frankie_rizzo

Sorry for your loss Tony. Sending prayers your way from Hawaii


----------



## Tony219er

You guys are the best. Thanks for all the kind words. If you knew all of the struggles of the past few months you realize that it is a blessing. 

Thanks again gentlemen.


----------



## Tony219er

Elite Answer- flo green/dark brown/bronze streak


----------



## Tony219er

CPXL- silver/red and black tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Experience- black with red streak


----------



## Tony219er

PSE HF7- hunter green/white/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

D340- dark brown/black with white and silver double pinstripes


----------



## Tony219er

Full Throttle- black with bright orange and flo yellow double streaks

65.6#
27.5"
424 grs
306 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Experience- tan/brown/black/cocobola/cedar tiger streaks

63.8#
30"
386 grs
305 fps


----------



## Erie

sorry to hear about your grandmother Tony.
condolences to you and your family


----------



## Tony219er

Erie said:


> sorry to hear about your grandmother Tony.
> condolences to you and your family


Thank you sir.


----------



## Tony219er

This one was a real treat.....I actually wore latex gloves during this build and of course had to really scrub the jigs down lol.

Elite Pulse- white, black servings


----------



## Tony219er

Getting caught up fella's. Build times on strings sold outright are 5-7 days. Strings and tuning work is going to be 3-4 weeks here shortly. 

About dang time lol.


----------



## bowtech2006

yep those elite pulse strings will look sweet on that bow!!


----------



## Tony219er

RPM 360- dark brown/black/sand/sage/tan tiger streaks

Specs to follow....


----------



## Tony219er

Energy 35- flo blue/flo pink, clear servings


----------



## Tony219er

Carbon Rose- flo purple/teal, black servings


----------



## marcin04pl

Tony those look nice, those colors definitely stand out.


----------



## Tony219er

Energy 35- flo yellow/black streak


----------



## Tony219er

Elite Pure- bright orange/black streak


----------



## Guardian Shoote

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Tony219er

marcin04pl said:


> Tony those look nice, those colors definitely stand out.


Thanks Martin, they are pretty sharp. I really like that flo blue and flo pink set....they are really loud!


----------



## bwhntr7973

Nice looking work, I will keep you in mind when I need new threads and a tune.


----------



## string music

Tony219er said:


> Energy 35- flo blue/flo pink, clear servings


Those look great sir. Thank you and I appreciate the set you built for my daughter's Carbon Rose. Your a standup guy with great customer service!!!
:thumbs_up


----------



## Tony219er

string music said:


> Those look great sir. Thank you and I appreciate the set you built for my daughter's Carbon Rose. Your a standup guy with great customer service!!!
> :thumbs_up


My pleasure Wes. Let me know when you get them and what you think.


----------



## Tony219er

Custom shop Vector Turbo in Proveil Reaper

Red/silver/black tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Custom shop AP Black Experience

Black/dark brown/cedar pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

G Element- flo yellow


----------



## Tony219er

D340- silver/bronze/black pinstripe


----------



## Karbon

Now this I like!





Tony219er said:


> White/silver/blue pin stripe in XS2....unfinished.


----------



## Karbon

Tony219er said:


> Blue, silver and black tiger streaks for a Diamond Stud.


Oh my....
Love this one.


----------



## Karbon

Tony219er said:


> What servings LOL


Even better!


----------



## Karbon

I like this too!


Tony219er said:


> PSE Supra ME-
> string- blue/flo green streaks, flo green servings
> cables- flo green/blue streaks, flo green servings


----------



## Karbon

Tony219er said:


> Here's a few from today. None of them are served yet so pay no attention to the Sharpie marks. Just figured the guys who ordered them would like some teasers
> 
> E35- flo yellow/silver/black pin stripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral- sand/sage/dark brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer- baby blue/blue/black pin stripe, solid blue cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invasion- red/silver&black tiger streaks


Damn. This combo looks good too. 

WhAt do I go with???


----------



## string music

Tony219er said:


> My pleasure Wes. Let me know when you get them and what you think.


Strings came today. Both sets look fantastic. I'm very impressed. I will install them this week and post pics here. Thanks again Tony for great customer service.


----------



## Tony219er

Prime One- red/bright orange with clear and black servings.


----------



## Tony219er

Mission Ballistic- sand/sage/dark brown tiger streaks with OD green servings.


----------



## Tony219er

Carbon Spyder Turbo- white/silver/black pinstripe with black servings.

62.8#
29"
376 grs
299 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Karbon said:


> Damn. This combo looks good too.
> 
> *WhAt do I go with???*


That's the hardest part man, I find myself building 2-4 sets for my personal rigs until I find something I really like.



string music said:


> Strings came today. Both sets look fantastic. I'm very impressed. I will install them this week and post pics here. Thanks again Tony for great customer service.


Glad to hear Wes, it was my pleasure.


----------



## marcin04pl

Tony219er said:


> Carbon Spyder Turbo- white/silver/black pinstripe with black servings.
> 
> 62.8#
> 29"
> 376 grs
> 299 fps



This combo came out really nice, gives a great contrast. I'm very happy we went with this one.


----------



## TheTracker

Tony219er said:


> This one was a real treat.....I actually wore latex gloves during this build and of course had to really scrub the jigs down lol.
> 
> Elite Pulse- white, black servings


Oh man those look a pita to keep clean.


----------



## Wil

Karbon said:


> Even better!


For what it's worth Karbon, the blue, silver, & black tiger streaks looks pretty freaking awesome to me!!!


----------



## Tony219er

Experience- black with red streak

65#
29.75"
346 grs
320 fps


----------



## Dieselmathews

@tony just picked up an optifade forest camo insanity. What colors would you run?


----------



## Ttrot17

Got it today Tony, thanks a bunch! Couldn't be happier, just need to get some blood on it now. Cheers



Tony219er said:


> Experience- tan/brown/black/cocobola/cedar tiger streaks
> 
> 63.8#
> 30"
> 386 grs
> 305 fps


----------



## Tony219er

The following guys/bows are coming up next in the rotation....

Ty Odum- D340
Joe Mauldin- G3 Element
Keith Kemper- Guardian

I'm expecting to have those three done and shipped mid to late next week. Thanks for your patience guys!


----------



## Tony219er

Ttrot17 said:


> Got it today Tony, thanks a bunch! Couldn't be happier, just need to get some blood on it now. Cheers


Awesome Taylor, I was starting to wonder if customs swallowed up your bow lol. I'm glad you are liking it, please post pictures once you get some blood on it. :thumbup:


----------



## Tony219er

Dieselmathews said:


> @tony just picked up an optifade forest camo insanity. What colors would you run?


Hmmmm. I have a few suggestions....

I really like this one:
Hunter green/white/black pinstripe with black servings. 









Another one that I haven't done that I think would look good with the Optifade Forest is a combination of hunter green, grey, white, black.


----------



## Tony219er

Spyder 30- sand/sage/dark brown/light brown tiger streaks with tan servings. This combo looks especially good on Realtree AP, AP Green and Xtra.


----------



## Tony219er

Answer- flo green/dark brown/bronze pinstripe with dark brown servings. 

65#
29.75"
382 grs
306 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Custom shop Stormy Hardwoods CPXL- silver/red and black tiger streaks with black servings. 

52#
31.5"
436 grs
279 fps


----------



## bowtech2006

that cpxl is awesome can't wait to get it back, Thanks for all the work and great CS


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> that cpxl is awesome can't wait to get it back, Thanks for all the work and great CS


I'm going to miss looking at that thing....I'm glad you like it buddy. As always it's been my pleasure.


----------



## Tony219er

I am happy to say that I am 100% caught up on string orders sold outright. 

What's that mean? It means I will be working on bows like crazy  and current string orders after today will ship within 5 days!! That may change quickly though...


----------



## Tony219er

Bear Assault- silver/dark brown/flo orange pinstripe with dark brown servings.


----------



## SMSgt Rhino

Tony219er said:


> Spyder 30- sand/sage/dark brown/light brown tiger streaks with tan servings. This combo looks especially good on Realtree AP, AP Green and Xtra.


If those are mine, I'm tickled pink!


----------



## Tony219er

SMSgt Rhino said:


> If those are mine, I'm tickled pink!


They sure are buddy.


----------



## SMSgt Rhino

Rock on!


----------



## Sean243

Got my new string and cables early last week from Tony but couldn't get them on the bow till this week. Finally got some decent lighting to take pictures last night. It's hard to get the color of my Specialist to come out right in photos, plus I'm far from good with a camera. I really couldn't get good pictures of the string and cables at all.

After I got the initial set up where I wanted it, the bow tuned up extremely well. The serving work is amazing and I love the longer yoke legs. Thanks Tony


----------



## cmhall14

These pics don't do them justice but the strings look great Tony. Tuned well too. Thanks and I'll be ordering from you again in the future. 

View attachment 1935421
View attachment 1935422
View attachment 1935423
View attachment 1935424


----------



## djmann

Really considering sending you my experience, just can't settle on a good color combo for strings or if I can bear to be without it that long!


----------



## KimWar1911

djmann said:


> Really considering sending you my experience, just can't settle on a good color combo for strings or if I can bear to be without it that long!


It'll be worth the wait!


----------



## Tony219er

Sean243 said:


> Got my new string and cables early last week from Tony but couldn't get them on the bow till this week. Finally got some decent lighting to take pictures last night. It's hard to get the color of my Specialist to come out right in photos, plus I'm far from good with a camera. I really couldn't get good pictures of the string and cables at all.
> 
> After I got the initial set up where I wanted it, the bow tuned up extremely well. The serving work is amazing and I love the longer yoke legs. Thanks Tony


Sean I can't see your bow? I am thinking it's not bright enough:what:


----------



## Sean243

Tony219er said:


> Sean I can't see your bow? I am thinking it's not bright enough:what:


Haha... 7 national shoots and countless local shoots since I made that thing "radioactive" and nobody has managed to trip over it on the 3d course yet.

One of the most amusing scenarios on the course usually occurs when someone is glassing the target from behind the stake while we are standing in full sunlight and I accidentally (maybe) happen to wave my bow in their field of vision. They usually pull the binos away from their eyes squinting and rubbing their eyes trying to recover from being momentarily blind... LOL


----------



## Sean243

bowtech2006 said:


> that cpxl is awesome can't wait to get it back, Thanks for all the work and great CS


Do you have any idea how hard it's going to be for me not to be a copycat and ship my CPXL off to Tony for the same treatment? That thing is beautiful, congrats on an amazing rig. Maybe I'll just send in my RPM... at least it's not the same model. Haha


----------



## string music

Strings and cables turned out great. Got them on and tuned up. Bows are shooting lights out. Thanks for the GREAT customer service bro!!!


----------



## Tony219er

string music said:


> Strings and cables turned out great. Got them on and tuned up. Bows are shooting lights out. Thanks for the GREAT customer service bro!!!


Awesome Wes, they look good. Hopefully your daughter was stoked.


----------



## Tony219er

cmhall14 said:


> These pics don't do them justice but the strings look great Tony. Tuned well too. Thanks and I'll be ordering from you again in the future.
> 
> View attachment 1935421
> View attachment 1935422
> View attachment 1935423
> View attachment 1935424


Looking good buddy! Glad you like them.


----------



## Tony219er

D350- red/black streak with red serving


----------



## Tony219er

Experience- red/silver/black pinstripe with red servings. 

62#
28.5"
460 grs
263 fps


----------



## Tony219er

G3 Element- flo yellow with flo yellow servings. 

61#
29"
460 grs
267 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Custom shop Proveil Reaper Vector Turbo- red, silver and black tiger streaks with black servings. 

56#
29.5"
404 grs
288 fps


----------



## huntergm1

Tony those look awesome! I can't wait to put them on. Thanks for the great service!



Tony219er said:


> D350- red/black streak with red serving


----------



## Tony219er

Experience- blue/silver/red pinstripe, black serving.


----------



## Daniel75

Tony219er said:


> Hmmmm. I have a few suggestions....
> 
> I really like this one:
> Hunter green/white/black pinstripe with black servings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one that I haven't done that I think would look good with the Optifade Forest is a combination of hunter green, grey, white, black.


Tony these look sick bro.


----------



## Daniel75

Tony219er said:


> Custom shop AP Black Experience
> 
> Black/dark brown/cedar pinstripe


And this combo is unbelievable with the riser. One of the best ones I've ever seen....and I think I've seen every post on this thread :wink: Great work Tony!


----------



## Tony219er

Thanks Daniel! They're definitely a couple of my favorites.


----------



## Tony219er

Bowtech Guardian- black/blue/silver pinstripe with black servings.


----------



## SMSgt Rhino

Tony, I installed my strings yesterday and would like to point out a strong opinion.....THE STRINGS ROCK!

The only adjustment I had to make was to get my top cam a slight lean. Very minor at that, simple twist and presto, draw board showed everything was good to go, slight 1/8" advanced on the top cam.

Paper perfect and 50 yard grouping just fine.

X nock fits just right, spins on center serving just right.

Might have even dropped a few decibles.

Anyone reading this I'm not a fan bow, don't post much, I like killing and eating hairy animals. God, Family, Bow Hunting and fishing when no hunting season is in. 

Have purchased strings from a few others and never have had the quality equal to the strings I got from Tony.

ThankYou

V/r,
Rhino


----------



## bowtech2006

Looking forward to seeing the wifes RPM on this thread I sent you. It should be arriving to you Tony today or tomorrow.

I already know it will look awesome and come back in the best tune it can get, just like the few other bows I have gotten back from you.


----------



## chaded

Looking good bro. Whenever I shot out these strings on my Energy 35 I will get ahold of you.


----------



## Tony219er

SMSgt Rhino said:


> Tony, I installed my strings yesterday and would like to point out a strong opinion.....THE STRINGS ROCK!
> 
> The only adjustment I had to make was to get my top cam a slight lean. Very minor at that, simple twist and presto, draw board showed everything was good to go, slight 1/8" advanced on the top cam.
> 
> Paper perfect and 50 yard grouping just fine.
> 
> X nock fits just right, spins on center serving just right.
> 
> Might have even dropped a few decibles.
> 
> Anyone reading this I'm not a fan bow, don't post much, I like killing and eating hairy animals. God, Family, Bow Hunting and fishing when no hunting season is in.
> 
> Have purchased strings from a few others and never have had the quality equal to the strings I got from Tony.
> 
> ThankYou
> 
> V/r,
> Rhino


Hey man now that's the kind of stuff I look forward to hearing. At one point I think I'm going to make up a little cheat sheet for any and all bows with a buss cable just so guys can get their pre lean dialed in right off the bat.....reason being I build all my split buss cables to have equal length legs with equal twists. So a good starting point is two full twists in the cable guard side leg and 1 full twist out of the arrow shelf side. That's usually a very good start but it's just a start.....everything still has to be fine tuned obviously. 

But once again thank you Rhino for the update and kind words, it's much appreciated buddy. If you have any questions or concerns please don't hesitate to call me. 

Tony


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> Looking forward to seeing the wifes RPM on this thread I sent you. It should be arriving to you Tony today or tomorrow.
> 
> I already know it will look awesome and come back in the best tune it can get, just like the few other bows I have gotten back from you.


It showed up yesterday and all is well with it. I appreciate the continued support Ed. It won't leave until it's 110% perfect :beer:


----------



## Tony219er

chaded said:


> Looking good bro. Whenever I shot out these strings on my Energy 35 I will get ahold of you.


Thanks Chad, let me know whenever you're ready. I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Tony219er

Just a heads up for you guys that have bows here now. The following are up to bat....

Keith's Guardian
Jeff's Spyder 34
Andy's Experience

If all goes well they should be done and shipped by the end of the day tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff_2002

Awesome, thanks for the update!


----------



## Tony219er

Insanity CPXL- white/blue/red pinstripe with black servings.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Just a heads up for you guys that have bows here now. The following are up to bat....
> 
> Keith's Guardian
> Jeff's Spyder 34
> Andy's Experience
> 
> If all goes well they should be done and shipped by the end of the day tomorrow.


Also Ty I'm building your new arrows right now for your D340. 

Bows on deck:

Mike's RPM
Larry's custom shop Experience
Larry's Impact
Ryan's custom shop Phoenix

Thanks for your patience guys! I'll keep everyone posted and updated in this thread.


----------



## yotehunter243

Do you have any speeds on the E 35s you have set up? Really lookin forward to sending mine out


----------



## rackmasterlgw

Good to hear Tony.
My son is excited to get his hands on that AP Black Experience.
The Impact will be a quality backup.
Really want to see how that RPM fade is going to turn out.


----------



## keithk75

Tony219er said:


> Just a heads up for you guys that have bows here now. The following are up to bat....
> 
> Keith's Guardian
> Jeff's Spyder 34
> Andy's Experience
> 
> If all goes well they should be done and shipped by the end of the day tomorrow.


Awesome Tony! Can't wait to get it back!


----------



## JRHOADES20

Look awesome Tony, loving the pinstripe.


----------



## Kammeg

Tony219er said:


> Insanity CPXL- white/blue/red pinstripe with black servings.


Love these. Might have to get a set when my Maxxis needs a spa treatment one of these days. I think they would look sweet with the black riser. Good job as usual buddy!


----------



## Tony219er

Experience- solid red on red

70.8#
29.5"
370 grs
319 fps


----------



## Tony219er

rackmasterlgw said:


> Good to hear Tony.
> My son is excited to get his hands on that AP Black Experience.
> The Impact will be a quality backup.
> Really want to see how that RPM fade is going to turn out.


I am highly anticipating that RPM fade. I think it may end up being one of the best custom shop bows I've done.....we will see! 


keithk75 said:


> Awesome Tony! Can't wait to get it back!


Thanks for your patience Keith, I posted pics of your strings a few posts back. I'll be in touch soon. 



JRHOADES20 said:


> Look awesome Tony, loving the pinstripe.


Thanks buddy. They look nice but man some are a pain in the butt lol. Like the red/white and blue one. That red just doesn't stop bleeding into the other colors. 



Kammeg said:


> Love these. Might have to get a set when my Maxxis needs a spa treatment one of these days. I think they would look sweet with the black riser. Good job as usual buddy!


You know I'm ready Kurt :beer:


----------



## Tony219er

yotehunter243 said:


> Do you have any speeds on the E 35s you have set up? Really lookin forward to sending mine out


Yes they're are a few posted within the last month or two. I'm not sure what post number but if you go to the top right corner of the screen your will see an option to "search thread", that will allow you to search key words in this thread only. That's the easiest way to find a certain post.


----------



## Otisman007

Just got bow back from Tony. First bow I have sent for "super tuning". Experience red/silver/black pinstripe pictured somewhere above. Was hesitant to send it out but more than glad i did. Also got Tony's string stop and new arrows. Bow is AWESOME! Very quiet and smooth. Sting and serving are excellent. Set it up exactly how I was hoping for. Great guy to deal with. My next bow will go directly to Tony. Money well spent. Thanks again Tony.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

Kammeg said:


> Love these. Might have to get a set when my Maxxis needs a spa treatment one of these days. I think they would look sweet with the black riser. Good job as usual buddy!


Man the bigger pics look WAY better,cant wait to get these.


----------



## Tony219er

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> Man the bigger pics look WAY better,cant wait to get these.


You gotta love the fact that you live 1.5 hours away from me but when I shipped them yesterday USPS showed Monday as the eta. I expected the next day to be honest. Regardless let me know when they show up and if you have any questions or issues.


----------



## keithk75

NP Tony!


----------



## AitchAr

I've been looking through this thread for a while now. Your strings and cables look fantastic. Sent you a PM.


----------



## Erie

Tony, had my strings installed this week and they are awesome. Did a shoot this morning and they shoot nice.
Thanks for a job well done!
Here's some better pics than the string alone...




And heres my best shot this morning with the new setup


----------



## Tony219er

Energy 32- silver/blue/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Insanity CPX- sand/sage/dark brown (AP blend)


----------



## Tony219er

Insanity CPX- silver/red and black tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Experience- cedar/dark brown/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Guardian- blue/black/silver pinstripe


----------



## tuckerman9

do you have any pics of solid black w/red pin stripes, I'm leaning toward that color combo for my experience. Thanks Rick


----------



## cretor11

What's the average turn around time right now?


----------



## Tony219er

Erie said:


> Tony, had my strings installed this week and they are awesome. Did a shoot this morning and they shoot nice.
> Thanks for a job well done!
> Here's some better pics than the string alone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And heres my best shot this morning with the new setup


I'm glad to hear they're treating you well. Thanks for the excellent pics too!


----------



## Tony219er

tuckerman9 said:


> do you have any pics of solid black w/red pin stripes, I'm leaning toward that color combo for my experience. Thanks Rick


Yes that combo is somewhere in this thread. Got to the top right portion of the first post on each page, their's an option to "search thread". That way you can search with keywords in this thread only.


cretor11 said:


> What's the average turn around time right now?


On strings? Or strings and tuning?
Strings are around 10 day build times
Strings and tune is around 4 weeks


----------



## pcbowjunky

Tony219er said:


> Experience- cedar/dark brown/black pinstripe


Are they mine? They look great Tony!!! Can't wait to see them on my bow.


----------



## cnvf250

Tony219er said:


> Experience- cedar/dark brown/black pinstripe


So this is what mine will look like for my RPM 360. I am excited can’t wait...


----------



## Ray knight

Tony does some awesome work! He is really professional. If you want your bow built and tuned to perfection this is your man.


----------



## Tony219er

pcbowjunky said:


> Are they mine? They look great Tony!!! Can't wait to see them on my bow.


I think so lol. Heck I have a hard time keeping up with real names and AT usernames. I'm pretty sure that they're yours though


----------



## Tony219er

Ray knight said:


> Tony does some awesome work! He is really professional. If you want your bow built and tuned to perfection this is your man.


Thanks Chris. The feeling is mutual buddy.


----------



## Tony219er

Ty's D340- bronze/silver/black pinstripe

Specs to follow.....


----------



## Tony219er

Jeff's Spyder 34- silver/black, black serving. 

Specs to follow....


----------



## JRHOADES20

Nice! I know where my next strings are coming from.


----------



## Tony219er

JRHOADES20 said:


> Nice! I know where my next strings are coming from.


Where?


----------



## orarcher

Nice work Tony !!


----------



## Tony219er

orarcher said:


> Nice work Tony !!


Thanks Mike. I received that white Phoenix riser last week and as usual it is flawless. So once again thanks for continuing to put out perfect coating work. 

Btw when are you sending me your RPM for a spa treatment lol?


----------



## orarcher

Tony219er said:


> Thanks Mike. I received that white Phoenix riser last week and as usual it is flawless. So once again thanks for continuing to put out perfect coating work.
> 
> Btw when are you sending me your RPM for a spa treatment lol?


Not sure on that just yet I need to see how the 3D shoot schedule pans out I may just have to wait till 3d is over


----------



## Jeff_2002

That Spyder is AWESOME!


----------



## Tony219er

Jeff_2002 said:


> That Spyder is AWESOME!


Hey now! I'm glad you like it. According to Fedex you should be seeing it tomorrow sometime. Let me know when it shows up. I'm going to post the specs in a few.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Ty's D340- bronze/silver/black pinstripe
> 
> Specs to follow.....


Specs:
70#
29.5"
476 grs
294 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Jeff's Spyder 34- silver/black, black serving.
> 
> Specs to follow....


Specs:
61.4#
28.5"
348 grs
294 fps


----------



## bowtech2006

Love those specs on that 340! Sweet!


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

Got my Bow Fitters strings installed on my custom CPXL,white and blue w/red pinstripe. They look amazing,and were almost dead on right outta' the bag. Hopefully get some decent weather so I can get this rig tuned up! Thanks again Tony!


----------



## bojangles808

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> Got my Bow Fitters strings installed on my custom CPXL,white and blue w/red pinstripe. They look amazing,and were almost dead on right outta' the bag. Hopefully get some decent weather so I can get this rig tuned up! Thanks again Tony!


did you think about going with string colors that matched your riser? i just love that custom paint job you did


----------



## Khunter

Tony219er said:


> Specs:
> 70#
> 29.5"
> 476 grs
> 294 fps


That is really fast for a D340!


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

bojangles808 said:


> did you think about going with string colors that matched your riser? i just love that custom paint job you did


I did,I changed my mind a couple of times actually. I really want to get some limb decals done up in the red/wht/blu combo.


----------



## Tony219er

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> I did,I changed my mind a couple of times actually. I really want to get some limb decals done up in the red/wht/blu combo.


I love your CPXL's scheme. It's got the army colored riser and limbs and a red, white and blue set of ropes....doesn't get any better than that:beer:


----------



## Tony219er

Khunter said:


> That is really fast for a D340!


Yes sir. About 342 IBO and with it shooting that rebar at 294 it's going to put the hurt on a few critters.


----------



## Tony219er

Hey guys I just wanted to let everyone know where I'm at. Right now I'm about a week behind schedule because I had a bunch of custom shop parts show up this week from the finishers shop so I'm trying to get those done and shipped first because some have been waiting too long as it is. I'll catch up here soon and I appreciate everyone's patience. 

Tony


----------



## bowtech2006

Tony219er said:


> Hey guys I just wanted to let everyone know where I'm at. Right now I'm a?bout a week behind schedule because I had a bunch of custom shop parts show up this week from the finishers shop so I'm trying to get those done and shipped first because some have been waiting too long as it is. I'll catch up here soon and I appreciate everyone's patience.
> 
> Tony



Looking forward to the custom pics soon you'll be posting then. 

If you need to you can push the wife's RPM back if you need to keep on scheduled for someone else. She in no hurry she is to busy with every day life right now.


----------



## juspassinthru

Look forward to seeing what you been up to. Always enjoy the stuff you and Ontarget7 post


----------



## JRHOADES20

Tony I like the clean look of the peeps that are just tied around the peep without above and below serving. Ever have these move on you when tied like that? How tight do you synch down around the peep... Snug or really snug?


----------



## TiTibowhunter

Tony219er said:


> Specs:
> 70#
> 29.5"
> 476 grs
> 294 fps


thanks again Tony, I couldn't be happier.


----------



## bigbuckdj

JRHOADES20 said:


> Tony I like the clean look of the peeps that are just tied around the peep without above and below serving. Ever have these move on you when tied like that? How tight do you synch down around the peep... Snug or really snug?


I think the Same thing looking at all of the pics


----------



## Nickum1982

Tony219er said:


> Also Ty I'm building your new arrows right now for your D340.
> 
> Bows on deck:
> 
> Mike's RPM
> Larry's custom shop Experience
> Larry's Impact
> Ryan's custom shop Phoenix
> 
> Thanks for your patience guys! I'll keep everyone posted and updated in this thread.


That's great Tony can't wait to see my RPM


----------



## Tony219er

D340- white/silver/black pinstripe with silver serving


----------



## Tony219er

Insanity CPX- hunter green/white/black pinstripe with hunter green servings. (I really like this one and it should look really good on the Optifade Forest Insanity.....Imo black servings would look much better).


----------



## Tony219er

Vector 35- cedar/bright orange/dark brown pinstripe with clear serving.


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> Looking forward to the custom pics soon you'll be posting then.
> 
> If you need to you can push the wife's RPM back if you need to keep on scheduled for someone else. She in no hurry she is to busy with every day life right now.


Sounds good buddy, I appreciate it. One of these days I will catch up again and hopefully stay caught up lol. I have honestly been thinking about just concentrating on the string building and only taking in a few bows.....they're sooooooo time consuming but I really enjoy doing them so we'll see. I'll be in touch soon.


----------



## Tony219er

juspassinthru said:


> Look forward to seeing what you been up to. Always enjoy the stuff you and Ontarget7 post


Thanks man. I really do enjoy doing the custom bow work. 



JRHOADES20 said:


> Tony I like the clean look of the peeps that are just tied around the peep without above and below serving. Ever have these move on you when tied like that? How tight do you synch down around the peep... Snug or really snug?


No problems whatsoever. I have tied peeps in in just about every way possible and going around the peep groove is as stable as any method. I agree as you mentioned it does look much better and cleaner than any other way. It's strong enough to withstand a dry fire so it's solid. 

I use bowstring to wrap it and do enough revolutions so you fill groove and then make two overhand knots on the bottom. Do one knot say right side over left and the next knot do left side over the right and pull as tight as you can, trim and burn. 



TiTibowhunter said:


> thanks again Tony, I couldn't be happier.


I'm glad to hear from you Ty. Let me know when you get to run some arrows through it.


----------



## Tony219er

Nickum1982 said:


> That's great Tony can't wait to see my RPM


Strings are fitted up on it and the rough tune is done. All I have left is some fine tuning.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

Tony219er said:


> I love your CPXL's scheme. It's got the army colored riser and limbs and a red, white and blue set of ropes....doesn't get any better than that:beer:


That is exactly what I was going for. I took half a twist out the top cable,and she was in perfect time,pulled exactly 60#s on my scale as well.


----------



## Tony219er

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> That is exactly what I was going for. I took half a twist out the top cable,and she was in perfect time,pulled exactly 60#s on my scale as well.


Gotta love it when that happens. When I wasn't building my own strings I would always get excited about it if I received a set that was money right out of the package. Everything seems to just fall in place afterwards.


----------



## ShakeNbake1199

Awesome work on all of thes builds! This Definitely has me thinking about sending my RPM to you for a new set of custom strings to make the bow pop.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

My buddy brought his RPM 360 over for strings and tune. He got the strings from Tony. This is the 2nd set of Tony's strings I have installed. Very nice. You can't go wrong with Tony guys. I'm sure my pictures won't do them justice.


----------



## highwaynorth

I was looking to pick out some colors for a set of strings made out of Fury for my Invasion.
After looking through 45 pages of strings, my head is spinning and I still can't decide.


----------



## Tony219er

NoDeerInIowa said:


> My buddy brought his RPM 360 over for strings and tune. He got the strings from Tony. This is the 2nd set of Tony's strings I have installed. Very nice. You can't go wrong with Tony guys. I'm sure my pictures won't do them justice.


Thanks for the kind words buddy. Nice little setup you have there brother. 

Btw it looks like I forgot to serve those strings


----------



## Tony219er

highwaynorth said:


> I was looking to pick out some colors for a set of strings made out of Fury for my Invasion.
> After looking through 45 pages of strings, my head is spinning and I still can't decide.


Lol the more color combos you look at the harder it gets.


----------



## Tony219er

RPM 360- cedar/dark brown/black pinstripe with black servings.


----------



## juspassinthru

Im not a fan of orange strings but i must say that flo orange/silver w/blk pin and clear serving do look good


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Tony219er said:


> Thanks for the kind words buddy. Nice little setup you have there brother.
> 
> Btw it looks like I forgot to serve those strings


The serving is awesome. The serving on the yoke legs on the factory strings were actually loose. Worst set of junk I have ever seen. Thanks, now I need to clean my mess up. I am in the process of building another workbench, so I have my other tools sitting on the press bench. We were at around 352 ibo before the new strings, hopefully I will be able to find a few more. It will have to wait til monday though. I am going to go try to make a jellyheaded tom and maybe find some shrooms.


----------



## Tony219er

NoDeerInIowa said:


> The serving is awesome. The serving on the yoke legs on the factory strings were actually loose. Worst set of junk I have ever seen. Thanks, now I need to clean my mess up. I am in the process of building another workbench, so I have my other tools sitting on the press bench. We were at around 352 ibo before the new strings, hopefully I will be able to find a few more. It will have to wait til monday though. I am going to go try to make a jellyheaded tom and maybe find some shrooms.


Hell yeah man! Hopefully you smoke a thunderchicken. Most RPM'S I've done have been 355-362 IBO.


----------



## pcbowjunky

Thanks for the great strings Tony fitted up only had to twist upper cable one time and final timing was right on!! great servings They are def. better than factory!!!! Will see how it shoots once my release gets here. Would upload some pics but either my computer doesn't like AT or AT doesn't like my computer, (most likely Me I can't figure it out) But anyway thanks again great strings!


----------



## cnvf250

Tony219er said:


> RPM 360- cedar/dark brown/black pinstripe with black servings.


Are those mine Tony? they look awesome. If they are I can’t wait now. lol


----------



## Tony219er

cnvf250 said:


> Are those mine Tony? they look awesome. If they are I can’t wait now. lol


They might be LOL. I can't for the life of me keep AT names straight. They are for Chris with an RPM 360 LOL....I don't like to name last names.


----------



## Tony219er

D340- red/blue/flo orange pinstripe with black servings.


----------



## Guardian Shoote

nice:thumbs_up


----------



## cnvf250

Tony219er said:


> They might be LOL. I can't for the life of me keep AT names straight. They are for Chris with an RPM 360 LOL....I don't like to name last names.


Cool they are mine..


----------



## Tony219er

cnvf250 said:


> Cool they are mine..


Yes sir. I was certain that they were. They look really good. I will have your Bowtech QAD HDX around mid week so as soon as it arrives I will ship it....the strings were already shipped so you should see them tomorrow or Tuesday. 

Thanks again for your business. 
Tony


----------



## onemelo1

Can I get a price for a pinstripe set of strings for an HCA supreme pro Eliminator... Thanks


----------



## Tony219er

onemelo1 said:


> Can I get a price for a pinstripe set of strings for an HCA supreme pro Eliminator... Thanks


First post of this thread has all the pricing info and breakdowns. 

For a standard 2 or 3 piece string and cable(s) set it would be $90 for a pinstriped layout with Bowjax speed sleeves, any color servings with USPS First class shipping included.


----------



## cnvf250

Tony219er said:


> Yes sir. I was certain that they were. They look really good. I will have your Bowtech QAD HDX around mid week so as soon as it arrives I will ship it....the strings were already shipped so you should see them tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> Thanks again for your business.
> Tony


Thanks again Tony


----------



## highwaynorth

Trying to get some colors narrowed down for my black Invasion. Thinking about either red / silver with blk pinstripe
or red/ flo orange with a blk pinstripe. Have you ever done a red /flo orange combo like that?


----------



## Tony219er

Hey guys I have some good news. 

ALL of the Bowtech's with the CarbonCore limbs CAN be done with the Kolorfusion process!!!! That also means that you will be able to Powder coat them as well. Just figured I'd relay the good news as we were able to successfully complete a few sets of limbs.

I also heard that Bowtech is working with another finisher to take over their coating work. Sounds like in the very near future all of Bowtech's bows, limbs and risers will be done via the Kolorfusion process.


----------



## juspassinthru

Sweet. That addresses the finish issue. Now they will look good when they blow up lol. Sorry bro...had to throw that in. Still partial to the Invasion. Flaky clear coat or not. Probably my fav Bowtech to date


----------



## Tony219er

juspassinthru said:


> Sweet. That addresses the finish issue. Now they will look good when they blow up lol. Sorry bro...had to throw that in. Still partial to the Invasion. Flaky clear coat or not. Probably my fav Bowtech to date


IMO the finish issue was addressed with the finish on the CarbonCore limbs. Anyways guys are going to need to get all their bashing and hate in now.....because they will soon have the best finish available to the industry.


----------



## juspassinthru

Still doesnt help the Invasion...but i dont care. Unless those new limbs will work on it. I like it just as it is.


----------



## JRHOADES20

Tony219er said:


> Hey guys I have some good news.
> 
> ALL of the Bowtech's with the CarbonCore limbs CAN be done with the Kolorfusion process!!!! That also means that you will be able to Powder coat them as well. Just figured I'd relay the good news as we were able to successfully complete a few sets of limbs.
> 
> I also heard that Bowtech is working with another finisher to take over their coating work. Sounds like in the very near future all of Bowtech's bows, limbs and risers will be done via the Kolorfusion process.


Awesome news, best thing Bowtech can do, haters won't be able to hate then. Can't wait, love my carbon core limbs they are durable as you said.


----------



## Tony219er

juspassinthru said:


> Still doesnt help the Invasion...but i dont care. Unless those new limbs will work on it. I like it just as it is.


All the CPX limbs are interchangeable with the exception of the RPM 360. It uses a different pocket system and has a wider limb stance. All you need to figure out is what deflection numbers make what on each riser.


----------



## juspassinthru

O sweet. Learn something new every day


----------



## Tony219er

JRHOADES20 said:


> Awesome news, best thing Bowtech can do, haters won't be able to hate then. Can't wait, love my carbon core limbs they are durable as you said.


I've been waiting for this to happen for a few years now. They used to have the best finish with a huge variety of camo options. This is a step in the right direction that's for sure.


----------



## cnvf250

Tony, I got my strings yesterday. They look great. I hope to put them on tomorrow evening.


----------



## Dieselmathews

Got my strings today for my optifade insanity. They will be going on Saturday or Sunday. Will post some pics up


----------



## Tony219er

cnvf250 said:


> Tony, I got my strings yesterday. They look great. I hope to put them on tomorrow evening.





Dieselmathews said:


> Got my strings today for my optifade insanity. They will be going on Saturday or Sunday. Will post some pics up


Awesome guys. Have fun with the setup and let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Tony219er

Experience- flo yellow/silver/black pinstripe with clear serving.


----------



## Tony219er

Insanity CPX- black and silver with black servings.


----------



## Guardian Shoote

Nice :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Tony219er

Faktor Turbo- flo orange, tan and black tiger streaks with black servings.


----------



## Tony219er

RPM 360- black/flo orange and flo purple tiger streaks with black servings. 

72#
26"
408 grs
293 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Guardian- black/blue/silver pinstripe with black servings. 

60#
29.5"
384 grs
275 fps


----------



## keithk75

Tony219er said:


> Guardian- black/blue/silver pinstripe with black servings.
> 
> 60#
> 29.5"
> 384 grs
> 275 fps


Looks awesome Tony, can't wait to get it back!


----------



## Nickum1982

Tony219er said:


> RPM 360- black/flo orange and flo purple tiger streaks with black servings.
> 
> 72#
> 26"
> 408 grs
> 293 fps


Looks great Tony can't wait to sling some arrows with it


----------



## bowtech2006

Wow those guardian strings you just did are awesome looking!!!!!


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> Wow those guardian strings you just did are awesome looking!!!!!


Thanks Ed. It is a pretty sharp combo without any flash. I should have pics of your buddy's Pulse by the weekend.....slowly but surely getting all the custom shop Kolorfusion bows done. I had a whole wave come back at once.


----------



## Dieselmathews

Well tony the strings look awesome no to get it sighted in. 
Thanks again brotha for your amazing work. The experience will be headed ur way once I get this insanity dialed in.


----------



## rackmasterlgw

Predator Deception RPM in the last wave? The Tiger Streak strings are awesome.


----------



## Tony219er

Prime Impact- sand/sage/dark brown and cedar pinstripe with dark brown servings.


----------



## Tony219er

Custom shop Elite Pulse- white with black servings. 

60# 
30.5"
386 grs
308 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Dieselmathews said:


> Well tony the strings look awesome no to get it sighted in.
> Thanks again brotha for your amazing work. The experience will be headed ur way once I get this insanity dialed in.


Looking good buddy. 



rackmasterlgw said:


> Predator Deception RPM in the last wave? The Tiger Streak strings are awesome.


Last time I spoke with the finisher he said the RPM will be done very soon.


----------



## bowhntr71

Tony219er said:


> Custom shop Elite Pulse- white with black servings.
> 
> 60#
> 30.5"
> 386 grs
> 308 fps


Looks awsome tony. Well worth the wait


----------



## Tony219er

bowhntr71 said:


> Looks awsome tony. Well worth the wait


Glad you like it Brett. I think it turned out really good and if you have any questions just give me a call. Fedex said one business day do hopefully it gets delivered to you today.


----------



## AitchAr

Tony219er said:


> Prime Impact- sand/sage/dark brown and cedar pinstripe with dark brown servings.


They look great, Tony. Thanks again.


----------



## bowhntr71

Tony219er said:


> Glad you like it Brett. I think it turned out really good and if you have any questions just give me a call. Fedex said one business day do hopefully it gets delivered to you today.


I will let you know when I get it can't wait to get it in my hands.


----------



## Tony219er

The following bows will be getting started on Monday....

Brad's Insanity CPX
Alex's Insanity CPX
Larry's Impact
Kevin's Faktor 30
Marc's Element/Z5 conversion

I appreciate all of you guys and the patience throughout the process. All of those bows should be done and shipped sometime next week. 

Just so everyone knows I am appx 10-14 days behind on bow tuning. Strings orders should still be shipping within 10-14 business days.


----------



## bowhntr71

Tony219er said:


> Glad you like it Brett. I think it turned out really good and if you have any questions just give me a call. Fedex said one business day do hopefully it gets delivered to you today.


It made it and looks sweet. Thanks tony AWSOME work.


----------



## Tony219er

bowhntr71 said:


> It made it and looks sweet. Thanks tony AWSOME work.


Fantastic! Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## ronoconn

Dieselmathews said:


>


Wow, I love the finish on this one (strings are awesome also!). Is that Optifade or custom?


----------



## Tony219er

RPM 360- silver/black/flo green pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

RPM 360- flo yellow/dark brown/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Insanity CPX- black with red streak


----------



## Tony219er

Faktor 30- hunter green/silver


----------



## Tony219er

Invasion- Realtree AP blend


----------



## Tony219er

Prime Impact- dark brown/light brown/flo green pinstripe

Specs to follow:


----------



## Tony219er

ronoconn said:


> Wow, I love the finish on this one (strings are awesome also!). Is that Optifade or custom?


Yes sir that's Optifade Forest. It used to be a factory option.


----------



## Dieselmathews

ronoconn said:


> Wow, I love the finish on this one (strings are awesome also!). Is that Optifade or custom?


It's optifade forest.


----------



## Tony219er

Here's a couple teaser pics of an RPM with a Predator 3D Deception faded to black and back to 3D Deception on the limbs. Mark my words this will be the sickest custom shop rig yet.....

To be continued.....


----------



## ShakeNbake1199

Cant wait to see the finished product on that RPM!


----------



## Tony219er

ShakeNbake1199 said:


> Cant wait to see the finished product on that RPM!


Me neither! I know it's going to be straight up badass! 

We're going to do a fade on the limbs as well....going to do 3D Deception at the cams end and fade into black at the riser end of the limbs.


----------



## Tony219er

Custom shop AP Black Experience for AT member "rackmasterlgw"......

Black/dark brown/cedar pinstripe with black servings. 

55#
27.5"
374 grs
268 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Insanity CPX- red/silver/black pinstripe with clear serving


----------



## 1deerhunter

Tony those red silver and black pin strings are awsome. Can.t wait to put them on my CPX.


----------



## cnvf250

Tony219er said:


> Custom shop AP Black Experience for AT member "rackmasterlgw"......
> 
> Black/dark brown/cedar pinstripe with black servings.
> 
> 55#
> 27.5"
> 374 grs
> 268 fps


What is the average price for a job like this? I love the AP Black. I may consider something like that on both my experience and my RPM 360.


----------



## rackmasterlgw

Tony, thanks for all your patience and answers to the many questions.

The strings on that Impact are perfect. You hit Earth Tone with pizzaz just right.

My son is frothing at the bit to get hs hands on that Black AP Experience.It looks awesome.

That RPM Predator fade is the one I want to touch.Sick.Sick.


----------



## bojangles808

1deerhunter said:


> Tony those red silver and black pin strings are awsome. Can.t wait to put them on my CPX.


+1 those look sweet


----------



## Tony219er

rackmasterlgw said:


> Tony, thanks for all your patience and answers to the many questions.
> 
> The strings on that Impact are perfect. You hit Earth Tone with pizzaz just right.
> 
> My son is frothing at the bit to get hs hands on that Black AP Experience.It looks awesome.
> 
> That RPM Predator fade is the one I want to touch.Sick.Sick.


Shoot man thanks for your patience. Everything has been taking much longer than I expected so I appreciate yours and everyone else's patience.


----------



## Tony219er

cnvf250 said:


> What is the average price for a job like this? I love the AP Black. I may consider something like that on both my experience and my RPM 360.


Riser and limbs stripped to the raw substrate and coated is $175. That's just a ballpark figure for the coating work.


----------



## Dieselmathews

Tony, on my experience j have all red accents and all red strict9 strings I got a bit ago. The serving is separating so it's bout time for new ones. Since I have all red do you think blue string and cable with red and white tiger streaks would look good with blue servings?


----------



## Tony219er

Dieselmathews said:


> Tony, on my experience j have all red accents and all red strict9 strings I got a bit ago. The serving is separating so it's bout time for new ones. Since I have all red do you think blue string and cable with red and white tiger streaks would look good with blue servings?


My honest opinion on colored serving is that I don't like it. The only time you'll hear me recommend or see me use colored serving is for solid color strings, otherwise IMO it just looks like chit and can ruin an otherwise nice string....90% of my string builds are done with black servings and the other 10% are done with clear serving. Black just looks cleaner and makes any and all colors stand out and contrast very well. 

As far as color combos for your Experience man the skies the limit! Red and white look fantastic together but are an absolute nightmare to build because the red just doesn't stop bleeding. It doesn't matter how well you wipe the strands during layup it still seems to bleed into white and flo yellow the worst.


----------



## Dieselmathews

Tony219er said:


> My honest opinion on colored serving is that I don't like it. The only time you'll hear me recommend or see me use colored serving is for solid color strings, otherwise IMO it just looks like chit and can ruin an otherwise nice string....90% of my string builds are done with black servings and the other 10% are done with clear serving. Black just looks cleaner and makes any and all colors stand out and contrast very well.
> 
> As far as color combos for your Experience man the skies the limit! Red and white look fantastic together but are an absolute nightmare to build because the red just doesn't stop bleeding. It doesn't matter how well you wipe the strands during layup it still seems to bleed into white and flo yellow the worst.


Yea I was just trying to figure a good color combo without changing all my red accessories (rest, sight ring, bowjax) but I noticed a lot of people do red and silver and I like to be different lol. Was thinking patriotic but if it bleeds into the white that doesn't really work either.


----------



## Tony219er

Dieselmathews said:


> Yea I was just trying to figure a good color combo without changing all my red accessories (rest, sight ring, bowjax) but I noticed a lot of people do red and silver and I like to be different lol. Was thinking patriotic but if it bleeds into the white that doesn't really work either.


If you keep the red to a minimum it's not bad at all to work with. I have a new spool of red that's not as waxy as previous spools.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> The following bows will be getting started on Monday....
> 
> Brad's Insanity CPX
> Alex's Insanity CPX
> Larry's Impact
> Kevin's Faktor 30
> Marc's Element/Z5 conversion
> 
> I appreciate all of you guys and the patience throughout the process. All of those bows should be done and shipped sometime next week.
> 
> Just so everyone knows I am appx 10-14 days behind on bow tuning. Strings orders should still be shipping within 10-14 business days.


Just an update for you guy's......I'm way behind schedule on a few of your bows. Last week I had multiple walk in's everyday so I couldn't get anything done with the mail in bows. 
I'm trying like crazy to get caught up so please bear with me. I believe I called, emailed or PM'd everyone listed above to fill you guys in on where I'm at. The bows listed above are my top priority right now and their strings are built for all of them and a few are rough tuned. I will be in touch with all of you very soon and once again I appreciate everyone's patience.


----------



## Tony219er

Here's a bunch of Realtree AP blends.


----------



## Tony219er

A few more.....


----------



## Dieselmathews

Hey Tony what kolorfusion is this?


----------



## JHENS87

Moonshine Wildfire


----------



## Dieselmathews

Thanks


----------



## Tony219er

All string orders up to 5/15 are done and shipped or will ship tomorrow. I'm slowly catching up.


----------



## Tony219er

Brad Harris's Insanity CPX and Kevin McClendon's Faktor 30 are both finished and will be shipping tomorrow. I will call both of you guys before so we can go over the final specs.


----------



## bowtech2006

Your just going to have to quit your day job Tony.


----------



## Tony219er

Alex's Insanity CPX- black/red pinstripe with black servings. Sorry for the poor picture quality, it's not a very photogenic color combo. 

71#
27.75"
384 grs
307 fps


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> Moonshine Wildfire


You're hired


----------



## JHENS87

Tony219er said:


> You're hired


whats the pay? i have a pair of bows that could use being redone lol


----------



## chaded

Tony did you post on this thread a picture of the grip area on a RPM360 with the plastic grip removed? I went through almost every page here but couldn't find it but I thought you posted it.


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> whats the pay? i have a pair of bows that could use being redone lol


He doesn't pay his employees......

His employees pay him.....

He is....the most interesting man in the world


----------



## JHENS87

well played sir, well played


----------



## Tony219er

chaded said:


> Tony did you post on this thread a picture of the grip area on a RPM360 with the plastic grip removed? I went through almost every page here but couldn't find it but I thought you posted it.


I posted it somewhere lol. I'll see if I still have a picture.


----------



## chaded

Tony219er said:


> I posted it somewhere lol. I'll see if I still have a picture.


Thanks bro. I knew I saw it somewhere but "where" is the problem. Lol.


----------



## Tony219er

chaded said:


> Thanks bro. I knew I saw it somewhere but "where" is the problem. Lol.


I don't have it anymore, must've deleted it. It's in one of the earlier RPM threads. Idk where though.


----------



## Tony219er

Bear Encounter- flo pink/flo pink serving.


----------



## bowtech2006

Tony219er said:


> I don't have it anymore, must've deleted it. It's in one of the earlier RPM threads. Idk where though.



http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2222250&page=3


rpm grip you posted


----------



## chaded

bowtech2006 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2222250&page=3
> 
> 
> rpm grip you posted





Thanks!


----------



## Tony219er

DNA- black/flo yellow and bright orange tiger streaks with black servings.


----------



## Tony219er

Obsession Phoenix- flo orange/flo orange serving. 

Strings this bright should come with a warning.....or at least a welding hood


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2222250&page=3
> 
> 
> rpm grip you posted


Ed's on the ball!


----------



## Tony219er

chaded said:


> Thanks!


Here's a set of Water Buffalo side plates for an RPM project I have going. Rob at Rattler Grips made these.


----------



## bowtech2006

Tony219er said:


> Ed's on the ball!


Yeah sometimes I'm useful, well thats what the wifes says.


----------



## Tony219er

I get asked all the time "what poundage will ___deflection make on ____ riser"......so to help a few guys out here is a deflection chart for all Bowtech's from 2010-current with the exception of the RPM 360.

View attachment 1957791


----------



## Tony219er

Faktor 30- hunter green/silver with hunter green servings. 

61#
29"
462 grs
264 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Insanity CPX- red/black/silver pinstripe with black servings. 

70#
29"
390 grs
320 fps


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> Yeah sometimes I'm useful, well thats what the wifes says.


Hahahah! So true.


----------



## Tony219er

Carbon Element+Z5 cams=one word............

Butterysmoothawesomeness!

One things for sure and that is the fact that the Z5 cams IMO are the best hunting cams Hoyt's ever produced.....coupled with the best looking carbon riser and you have a winner! More pictures and specs to follow.


----------



## sgrappone

Tony, you build some awesome threads. I will be sending you my Experience after the season to get rid of the octane threads. I received your string stop today and it definitely quieted my bow a bit. Thanks!


----------



## Tony219er

sgrappone said:


> Tony, you build some awesome threads. I will be sending you my Experience after the season to get rid of the octane threads. I received your string stop today and it definitely quieted my bow a bit. Thanks!


That's great news Steve. Thanks again for your business.


----------



## Tony219er

PSE Fever- blue/red/flo orange pinstripe with black servings.


----------



## Tony219er

Bear Agenda 6- light brown/dark brown/black tiger streaks with black servings.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Hey Tony, thanks for the help and advice. They want to see it back at HQ. Hopefully they will get it fixed.


----------



## Tony219er

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Hey Tony, thanks for the help and advice. They want to see it back at HQ. Hopefully they will get it fixed.


Good deal. Hopefully they get it all squared away.


----------



## Dieselmathews

I need info on this setup/swap. Is it a straight swap?


Tony219er said:


> Carbon Element+Z5 cams=one word............
> 
> Butterysmoothawesomeness!
> 
> One things for sure and that is the fact that the Z5 cams IMO are the best hunting cams Hoyt's ever produced.....coupled with the best looking carbon riser and you have a winner! More pictures and specs to follow.


----------



## Tony219er

Michael Petkus's Insanity CPX- 
blue/silver/red pinstripe with black and clear servings.


----------



## Joebert

Any info on the z5 cam swap tony ? I currently have an element g3 and I am kindve intrigued on this one.. Thanks bro!


----------



## Tony219er

Joebert said:


> Any info on the z5 cam swap tony ? I currently have an element g3 and I am kindve intrigued on this one.. Thanks bro!


What kind of info are you wanting? It's not done yet but I'll do a little write up on it when I finish and I'll post it in the general section. 

Have a good and safe holiday weekend everyone. Remember that if you're driving and you booze you lose.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> What kind of info are you wanting? It's not done yet but I'll do a little write up on it when I finish and I'll post it in the general section.
> 
> Have a good and safe holiday weekend everyone. Remember that if you're driving and you booze you lose.


I'll be glad to help anyone who needs the custom string and cable lengths as well.


----------



## bowtech365

Wow Tony that looks great! I can't wait to see it when you're done. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Joebert

Just a general write up on it I think would be ok always enjoy your writings buddy!!


----------



## Tony219er

Nicko's Energy 32-
Black/blue/white pinstripe with black servings. 

Happy Memorial Day everyone! Please remember that this day isn't "national barbecue day"....or "get lit day."

Thanks to everyone who has served, without you guys/gals none of the stuff we love to do would be possible.


----------



## Joebert

^^^^^dannnnnng tony those look really really really good !!! Nice work bro!!


----------



## bowtech2006

nickos strings are bad azz


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> nickos strings are bad azz





Joebert said:


> ^^^^^dannnnnng tony those look really really really good !!! Nice work bro!!


Thanks fella's. Hopefully Nick likes them as well.


----------



## ShakeNbake1199

Tony219er said:


> Thanks fella's. Hopefully Nick likes them as well.


How could he not like them.... awesome combination :shade:


----------



## #40Fan

I just broke my scroll wheel on my mouse going through all 50 pages.


----------



## Tony219er

#40Fan said:


> I just broke my scroll wheel on my mouse going through all 50 pages.


Lolololol. I've heard just about everything now. 

1) Broken mouse
2) Migraine headache from hours in front of screen
3) Severe confusion from too many choices
4) Slight arousal
5) Favorite thread


----------



## #40Fan

When is that RPM going to get done? Looks very interesting.


----------



## Tony219er

#40Fan said:


> When is that RPM going to get done? Looks very interesting.


The Predator 3D? It should be within the next couple weeks. It's going to be flat out nasty!


----------



## nicko

Tony219er said:


> Thanks fella's. Hopefully Nick likes them as well.


Wow!!!! Looks awesome Tony! Not sure if I should put them on my bow or frame them and hang them up in my living room. 

Can't wait to put them on the E32. Thanks again.


----------



## hmcnavyidc

Thanks for the strings Brotha it was the finishing touch to my wife's Mother's Day gift. It sets it off! Great work !!


----------



## Tony219er

hmcnavyidc said:


> Thanks for the strings Brotha it was the finishing touch to my wife's Mother's Day gift. It sets it off! Great work !!


Yeah buddy! That looks great. Did everything fit up and go as it should during the installation and tuning process?


----------



## hmcnavyidc

Everything went well shoots like a dream. The wife was super stoked.


----------



## Tony219er

hmcnavyidc said:


> Everything went well shoots like a dream. The wife was super stoked.


That's what I like to hear. Thanks again for your patience and business.


----------



## Tony219er

Prez's RPM 360-
Black/red pinstripe with black servings.


----------



## Tony219er

Troy's Experience- black/silver pinstripe with black servings

68#
29"
478 grs
274 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Mike's Insanity CPX- blue/silver/red pinstripe

72#
29.2"
382 grs
323 fps


----------



## Logjamb

I placed an order today. First time talking with Tony. He was able to answer all my questions and give his opinion on some other tuning matters. Thanks Tony. I'll be sure to tell everyone about you.


----------



## PREZ

String look great. Can't wait to get them on. Thanks


----------



## Tony219er

Here's a really sharp custom shop Invasion!!! Strings are sand, sage, dark brown= AP blend

Realtree AP riser
Flat Dark Earth limbs


----------



## Tony219er

Marc's Custom shop Z5 Element-
Flo yellow/flo yellow

This one turned out great. Very smooth all the way back with no transitions to speak of. It's definitely not a speed demon but that's not what the Z5 cams are about. Not only that but with the #2 cam in the A slot you don't use much of the cams. The best part about this bow is the draw cycle and shot feeling.....it's very quiet and has a neutral feeling at the shot. Definitely an A+.

66#
28.2"
354 grs
283 fps


----------



## Tony219er

HeliM- white/bronze/black pinstripe with black servings


----------



## Tony219er

Vantage Elite Plus- black/flo green, black servings


----------



## Tony219er

Here's a really sharp set for the ladies....Strother Hope with Badger cam conversion. 

White/silver with a flo pink and flo purple double pinstripe.


----------



## Tony219er

Ross HIT- bright orange/silver, black serving.


----------



## Tony219er

RPM 360- flo green/flo green servings.


----------



## Tony219er

Obsession Knightmare- black/flo orange, black serving.


----------



## Tony219er

RPM 360- flo pink, flo pink and black serving.


----------



## Tony219er

Carbon Spyder Turbo- black/blue/flo green pinstripe.

I've done and seen a lot of sweet string combos but this one is killer! I can't believe I haven't seen or done it before.


----------



## Tony219er

Glen's Insanity CPX- white/silver/black pinstripe with black servings. 

67#
28.75"
422 grs
295 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Steve's RPM 360- Black/sage, sand, dark brown with black servings. 

66#
29.75"
428 grs
309.7 fps


----------



## bowtech2006

Dang you sure have been busy!! The wife will love those FLO Pink strings.


----------



## ShakeNbake1199

Those black/blue/flo green strings are wicked looking!


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> Dang you sure have been busy!! The wife will love those FLO Pink strings.


Yeah man crazy busy! That Memorial Day string sale buried me. The good news is I'll be starting your wife's RPM in the next day or two.


----------



## Tony219er

ShakeNbake1199 said:


> Those black/blue/flo green strings are wicked looking!


Thanks man! They are really nice looking, I can see that combo becoming pretty popular.


----------



## ronoconn

I hate to even ask Tony, since I know you are swamped, but could you give an idea of which bows are in the lineup for the next week or so? Mine should be getting close and after looking at all these pics I'm jonesing pretty hard! haha


----------



## Khunter

Tony219er said:


> Steve's RPM 360- Black/sage, sand, dark brown with black servings.
> 
> 66#
> 29.75"
> 428 grs
> 309.7 fps


That thing looks mean, can't wait to shoot it!


----------



## Khunter

I'm really happy with those strings colors.


----------



## Tony219er

Mrs. Berns' RPM 360- flo pink, flo pink and black serving. 

52#
26.8"
378 grs
271 fps


----------



## Tony219er

ronoconn said:


> I hate to even ask Tony, since I know you are swamped, but could you give an idea of which bows are in the lineup for the next week or so? Mine should be getting close and after looking at all these pics I'm jonesing pretty hard! haha


What's the name on the order? Sorry I can't keep track of AT usernames.


----------



## Tony219er

Khunter said:


> That thing looks mean, can't wait to shoot it!





Khunter said:


> I'm really happy with those strings colors.


Glad you like it. It looks 100x better in person! It shoots very nice as well.....if you like a hard back wall it's nearly as solid as dual limb stops.


----------



## bowtech2006

As always all your strings look great, the Wife will love her new pink string rpm 360! I can't wait for the RPM XL


----------



## ronoconn

Tony219er said:


> What's the name on the order? Sorry I can't keep track of AT usernames.


OConnor - Bowtech Experience


----------



## RyanHood

Tony219er said:


> Thanks man! They are really nice looking, I can see that combo becoming pretty popular.


Looks awesome, cant wait to get that bow in my hands with them sick looking strings. Thanks!


----------



## Tony219er

ronoconn said:


> OConnor - Bowtech Experience


That's who I thought. It is one of the next ones up. 


RyanHood said:


> Looks awesome, cant wait to get that bow in my hands with them sick looking strings. Thanks!


Glad you like. I'm finishing up right now and am going to try to get it to the Fedex hub before 6 pm.


----------



## Tony219er

Ryan's- CS Turbo- black/blue/flo green pinstripe, black serving. 

64#
27.2"
350 grs
299 fps


----------



## Tony219er

I finally received some of my Kolorfusion string stops in Realtree AP. They fit any riser that's drilled for a 3/8" rod that uses a set screw. They can also be used as a cable guard but you will need to bore out your cable slide to accommodate the slightly larger OD that the powder coating adds. I have successfully swapped a couple of the Prime's with the I-Glide Flex. Bomar Archery's Super slides were used for those conversions. 

These stops work especially good on the Bowtech's with the hollow carbon rods. Their's a few suppressor colors available and I have just about every color Bowjax offers. 

I should be receiving my MO Infinity and flat black stops very shortly. 

Camo- $45
Black- $40
Carbon fiber wrapped- $40


----------



## #40Fan

Special announcement! Tony has extended his Memorial day sale through Dec. 31, 2014 for those that missed it. New sale will start Jan. 1, 2015.

What was the going rate for paying you to work there?


----------



## Tony219er

#40Fan said:


> Special announcement! Tony has extended his Memorial day sale through Dec. 31, 2014 for those that missed it. New sale will start Jan. 1, 2015.
> 
> What was the going rate for paying you to work there?


Lol. This made me laugh.


----------



## ronoconn

Tony219er said:


> That's who I thought. It is one of the next ones up.



Thanks!


----------



## Tony219er

Chet's Energy 35-
Flo green/silver/black pinstripe, black serving.


----------



## dieselpwr

Those look awesome!!! Thanks again brother.


----------



## Tony219er

Jason's Energy 35-
Flo green/dark brown, black serving


----------



## Tony219er

Craig's Energy 35-
Flo green/black, black serving


----------



## Tony219er

Todd's Energy 35-
Black/red/silver pinstripe, clear serving


----------



## nicko

I got a new set from Tony and finally squared way on my E32. Black and blue with double white pinstripes and black end servings. Looks very sharp. Forgive my composition in the pic of the entire bow. 

Thanks Tony. The strings look fabulous.


----------



## rackmasterlgw

> I finally received some of my Kolorfusion string stops in Realtree AP. They fit any riser that's drilled for a 3/8" rod that uses a set screw. They can also be used as a cable guard but you will need to bore out your cable slide to accommodate the slightly larger OD that the powder coating adds. I have successfully swapped a couple of the Prime's with the I-Glide Flex. Bomar Archery's Super slides were used for those conversions.
> 
> These stops work especially good on the Bowtech's with the hollow carbon rods. Their's a few suppressor colors available and I have just about every color Bowjax offers.
> 
> I should be receiving my MO Infinity and flat black stops very shortly.
> 
> Camo- $45
> Black- $40
> Carbon fiber wrapped- $40


Tony,
My Impact with the I-Glide conversion was so spooky quiet and vibe free that a buddy just had to have it.
Now I am thinking about my next project.


----------



## Tony219er

nicko said:


> I got a new set from Tony and finally squared way on my E32. Black and blue with double white pinstripes and black end servings. Looks very sharp. Forgive my composition in the pic of the entire bow.
> 
> Thanks Tony. The strings look fabulous.


That's a sweet looking rig there Nick.


----------



## Tony219er

rackmasterlgw said:


> Tony,
> My Impact with the I-Glide conversion was so spooky quiet and vibe free that a buddy just had to have it.
> Now I am thinking about my next project.


That was a really quiet rig Larry. I'm not a big fan of the I-Glide Flex system because it doesn't hardly move compared to other flexible cable guards on the market. Plus they seem to be harder on cables than a standard cable slide. 

Btw I believe your custom shop RPM will be here next week!!!!


----------



## tgutierrez91

Can't wait to get my new strings in from tony. Well worth the wait for sure


----------



## Tony219er

George's Carbon Spyder 34-
Red, red serving.


----------



## Tony219er

Jersey Joe's RPM 360-
Flo green/silver/black pinstripe, clear serving


----------



## Tony219er

Thomas's Insanity CPX-
Flo green, flo green servings


----------



## Tony219er

Scott's Carbon Spyder Turbo-
Black/white pinstripe, black serving


----------



## Dieselmathews

Man I keep starting to see for green and am waiting to see how my set is gonna look. Tricked hahaha


----------



## onlyaspike

Tony219er said:


> Jersey Joe's RPM 360-
> Flo green/silver/black pinstripe, clear serving


Thats EXACTLY what I ordered....That looks SWEET!!!!


----------



## tgutierrez91

Tony219er said:


> Thomas's Insanity CPX-
> Flo green, flo green servings


Finally...haha thanks again man. I will definitely be in touch if They don't help me get a deer. REFUND 😂


----------



## Tony219er

tgutierrez91 said:


> Finally...haha thanks again man. I will definitely be in touch if They don't help me get a deer. REFUND 😂


That's right, if you don't shoot a Booner you get a refund


----------



## ronoconn

Tony219er said:


> That's right, if you don't shoot a Booner you get a refund


I will keep this in mind! haha


----------



## bowtech2006

Tony219er said:


> That's right, if you don't shoot a Booner you get a refund


I must of missed that in the fine print about a booner! I'd be happy with a 125'' tho. lol


----------



## Breathn

looking good bro...put this back on pg1


----------



## Tony219er

Breathn said:


> looking good bro...put this back on pg1


Thanks brother!


----------



## Tony219er

Here's a sharp one for AP Snow.

White/dark brown and bronze tiger streaks with black pinstripe.


----------



## Tony219er

Ron's Experience- Bright yellow/teal, black serving. 

Specs to follow....


----------



## ronoconn

Tony219er said:


> Ron's Experience- Bright yellow/teal, black serving.
> 
> Specs to follow....


Turned out great Tony, I can't wait to shoot it!


----------



## ronoconn

Oh, and to answer your question, no I'm not a Packers fan. I'm originally from North Dakota and went to NDSU :teeth:

View attachment 1971159


----------



## rackmasterlgw

> Tony219er
> That was a really quiet rig Larry. I'm not a big fan of the I-Glide Flex system because it doesn't hardly move compared to other flexible cable guards on the market. Plus they seem to be harder on cables than a standard cable slide.
> 
> Btw I believe your custom shop RPM will be here next week!!!!



Good to hear on the RPM. It will make a great hunting bow.


----------



## Tony219er

ronoconn said:


> Oh, and to answer your question, no I'm not a Packers fan. I'm originally from North Dakota and went to NDSU :teeth:
> 
> View attachment 1971159


Well then we are all good hahahah! When I pulled the bow out my first thought was....oh boy we have a Packers bow here...


----------



## tgutierrez91

Got my strings today. Slapped em on after work, synced the cams, and added bomar draw stops. Did a quick walk back tune and shot this group at 60 yards. This was my second 3 shot group. Couldn't be happier! Thanks a lot for some awesome strings tony!


----------



## Tony219er

David's Supra Max- white/silver/black pinstripe, black serving

View attachment 1971853
View attachment 1971854
View attachment 1971855


----------



## Tony219er

Vince's Supra- flo yellow, flo yellow servings....sunglasses not included

View attachment 1971856
View attachment 1971857
View attachment 1971858


----------



## Tony219er

Steve's Centroid- black/flo yellow and bright orange dual streaks, black serving. 

View attachment 1971860
View attachment 1971861
View attachment 1971862


----------



## Tony219er

Chris's RPM 360- Black/flo yellow and bright orange tiger streaks, black serving. 

View attachment 1971863
View attachment 1971864
View attachment 1971865


----------



## REDVANES

Tag


----------



## Tony219er

tgutierrez91 said:


> Got my strings today. Slapped em on after work, synced the cams, and added bomar draw stops. Did a quick walk back tune and shot this group at 60 yards. This was my second 3 shot group. Couldn't be happier! Thanks a lot for some awesome strings tony!


Hey brother I'm glad you received them today. Looks like you have that Insanity dialed in! Thanks for sharing and more importantly thanks for your business and patience.....it's much appreciated.


----------



## tgutierrez91

Tony219er said:


> Hey brother I'm glad you received them today. Looks like you have that Insanity dialed in! Thanks for sharing and more importantly thanks for your business and patience.....it's much appreciated.


No thank you man. Let's get this back to the front page. Great strings and second to none customers service


----------



## ShakeNbake1199

Tony219er said:


> Chris's RPM 360- Black/flo yellow and bright orange tiger streaks, black serving.
> 
> View attachment 1971863
> View attachment 1971864
> View attachment 1971865


Love these!


----------



## Tony219er

ShakeNbake1199 said:


> Love these!


Good because they're yours!


----------



## bohunt11

Hey Tony its Jersey Joe, just got home from a business trip. The strings were in the mailbox. put them on tonight. Just finished tuning the bow everything is spot on. Thanks again for a great set of strings.


----------



## Tony219er

bohunt11 said:


> Hey Tony its Jersey Joe, just got home from a business trip. The strings were in the mailbox. put them on tonight. Just finished tuning the bow everything is spot on. Thanks again for a great set of strings.


My man! Jersey Joe!! I'm glad you got them and everything was spot on for you, as always I appreciate your patience and business.


----------



## Tony219er

Genaro's Experience- red/silver/black pinstripe, black serving

View attachment 1972545
View attachment 1972546


----------



## Tony219er

William's Faktor Turbo- red/silver pinstripe, red serving. 

View attachment 1972549
View attachment 1972550


----------



## Tony219er

Robert's Specialist- red/black string, red cables, black serving. 

View attachment 1972553
View attachment 1972554


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Robert's Specialist- red/black string, red cables, black serving.
> 
> View attachment 1972553
> View attachment 1972554


Robert's Specialist- hunter green/black string, hunter green cables, black serving.
View attachment 1972634
View attachment 1972635
View attachment 1972636


----------



## Ryjax

Tony these are looking awesome! I can't wait to see how mine end up.


----------



## Tony219er

Just so you guys know I must have had 30 string orders from May 31st.....because of this I'm a few days behind but should have all orders up to June 1st shipped by Monday. Thanks for your patience guys, I'm doing the best I can to keep up and maintain a 10 business day turn around.


----------



## Tony219er

Gaylord's Energy 32- flo green/silver/black pinstripe, clear serving. 

View attachment 1972877
View attachment 1972878
View attachment 1972879
View attachment 1972880


----------



## Tony219er

Larry's Invasion- red/black, clear serving. 

View attachment 1972881
View attachment 1972883
View attachment 1972884


----------



## onlyaspike

Tony219er said:


> Gaylord's Energy 32- flo green/silver/black pinstripe, clear serving.
> 
> View attachment 1972877
> View attachment 1972878
> View attachment 1972879
> View attachment 1972880


Those look SWEEEEET !!!! Thats EXACTLY what I was lookin' for...Thanks for everything Bro.....Ill post up some pics when I get them on.


----------



## Tony219er

Ryjax said:


> Tony these are looking awesome! I can't wait to see how mine end up.


I'm glad you are liking them. Some of them are really sharp looking color combinations. I really like that black/blue/flo green pinstripe set that's on the Hoyt Carbon Spyder a few pages back. 

This one! 
View attachment 1972889
View attachment 1972890
View attachment 1972892


----------



## #40Fan

What is your string count when building with the Fury for a 360?


----------



## Tony219er

#40Fan said:


> What is your string count when building with the Fury for a 360?


Depending on the colors I usually do 30 strands all the way around. I have done 28 strands with great results and I've done 32 strands as well.


----------



## Khunter

Tony219er said:


> I'm glad you are liking them. Some of them are really sharp looking color combinations. I really like that black/blue/flo green pinstripe set that's on the Hoyt Carbon Spyder a few pages back.
> 
> This one!
> View attachment 1972889
> View attachment 1972890
> View attachment 1972892


I like that one too, that is sharp!


----------



## 4him

Tony219er said:


> David's Supra Max- white/silver/black pinstripe, black serving
> 
> View attachment 1971853
> View attachment 1971854
> View attachment 1971855


They look great Tony, can't wait to give them a run. Thanks, David.


----------



## Tony219er

4him said:


> They look great Tony, can't wait to give them a run. Thanks, David.


They will be shipped tomorrow. Some of you may have already received tracking numbers through PayPal when I printed the shipping labels. I have at least a dozen strings going out tomorrow morning. Thanks again for your patience!


----------



## Tony219er

Steve's Centroid- black/flo yellow and bright orange dual streaks, black serving. 

63#
29.5"
346 grs
309 fps

View attachment 1973929
View attachment 1973930
View attachment 1973931
View attachment 1973932
View attachment 1973933


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Steve's Centroid- black/flo yellow and bright orange dual streaks, black serving.
> 
> 63#
> 29.5"
> 346 grs
> 309 fps
> 
> View attachment 1973929
> View attachment 1973930
> View attachment 1973931
> View attachment 1973932
> View attachment 1973933


A few more pictures. 

View attachment 1973934
View attachment 1973935
View attachment 1973936


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Ron's Experience- Bright yellow/teal, black serving.
> 
> Specs to follow....


Specs:
64#
27.6"
382 grs
285 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Mike's Bowtech Soldier- dark brown/flo green, dark brown servings. 

View attachment 1974090
View attachment 1974091
View attachment 1974092


----------



## Tony219er

James's Faktor 34- flo orange/silver/black pinstripe, black end serving and clear string and roller servings. 

View attachment 1974643
View attachment 1974644
View attachment 1974645


----------



## Falcon24

ronoconn said:


> Oh, and to answer your question, no I'm not a Packers fan. I'm originally from North Dakota and went to NDSU :teeth:
> 
> View attachment 1971159


I'm glad I ran across this post. The first thing that came to my mind was the ******* Packers. Go Bears.


----------



## Tony219er

Troy's Insanity XL- black/silver/red pinstripe, black serving. 

View attachment 1974647
View attachment 1974649
View attachment 1974651
View attachment 1974652


----------



## Tony219er

Mike's RPM 360- flo green/black, black serving. 

View attachment 1974653
View attachment 1974654
View attachment 1974655


----------



## ronoconn

Falcon24 said:


> I'm glad I ran across this post. The first thing that came to my mind was the ******* Packers. Go Bears.


haha, it's funny, no one has been like 'hey are you a Packers fan?!' It's always 'f****** Packers...'


----------



## Tony219er

Falcon24 said:


> I'm glad I ran across this post. The first thing that came to my mind was the ******* Packers. Go Bears.


My thoughts exactly haha.


----------



## ststutz

Looks great Tony! Can't wait to shoot it. Do you think it will ship out this week? Thanks,Steve


----------



## Tony219er

Art's Diamond Outlaw- black/blue/flo green pinstripe, black serving. 

View attachment 1974993
View attachment 1974995
View attachment 1974996


----------



## Tony219er

Wayne's- Martin Alien Z- hunter green/black, black serving. 

View attachment 1974997
View attachment 1974998
View attachment 1974999


----------



## Tony219er

Dan's Experience-
String- blue/flo green streaks
Cables- flo green/blue streaks
Black end serving, clear roller serving

View attachment 1975228
View attachment 1975229
View attachment 1975230
View attachment 1975231


----------



## Tony219er

ststutz said:


> Looks great Tony! Can't wait to shoot it. Do you think it will ship out this week? Thanks,Steve


Yes sir, it will ship tomorrow. I missed the 6 pm drop off this evening


----------



## Buxndiverdux

Got any pics of Royal Blue/Silver Pin/Black with clear serving? Do you use TPU speed nocks?


----------



## Tony219er

Adam's Evolution- red/silver/black pinstripe, black serving. 

View attachment 1975757
View attachment 1975758
View attachment 1975759
View attachment 1975761
View attachment 1975762


----------



## Tony219er

Chris's RPM 360- cedar/dark brown/black pinstripe, black serving. 

View attachment 1975768
View attachment 1975769
View attachment 1975770


----------



## Tony219er

Buxndiverdux said:


> Got any pics of Royal Blue/Silver Pin/Black with clear serving? Do you use TPU speed nocks?


Here's a couple pictures for you. I don't have any with clear serving on that color combo. The only time I use or recommend clear servings is over some of the brighter colors, clear over the darker colors just doesn't look good and you can barely make out what's underneath. 

View attachment 1976027
View attachment 1976029


----------



## orarcher

Tony219er said:


> Mike's Bowtech Soldier- dark brown/flo green, dark brown servings.
> 
> View attachment 1974090
> View attachment 1974091
> View attachment 1974092


 My kids gonna LOVE those !!!!!!! VERY sharp !!!! You DA MAN !!


----------



## Tony219er

Mitch's Evolution- bright orange/silver/black pinstripe

View attachment 1976261
View attachment 1976262
View attachment 1976263


----------



## Tony219er

Mitch's Assassin- black/blue

View attachment 1976265
View attachment 1976266
View attachment 1976267


----------



## bojangles808

tony i know I was being a PITA and bugging you about getting my bow back in time as i had a hunt coming up but thanks for dialing in my insanity as you can see its working out great for me : )

View attachment 1976271


----------



## Tony219er

bojangles808 said:


> tony i know I was being a PITA and bugging you about getting my bow back in time as i had a hunt coming up but thanks for dialing in my insanity as you can see its working out great for me : )
> 
> View attachment 1976271


Oh man! You can bug me all you want as long as you send me pictures like that 

Congrats on that beautiful Axis (?) deer! Of course you couldn't have done it without my strings and tune job right lol.


----------



## Skeeter 58

bojangles808 said:


> tony i know I was being a PITA and bugging you about getting my bow back in time as i had a hunt coming up but thanks for dialing in my insanity as you can see its working out great for me : )
> 
> View attachment 1976271


Why that thing is a baby. It still has spots!!


----------



## bojangles808

Tony219er said:


> Oh man! You can bug me all you want as long as you send me pictures like that
> 
> Congrats on that beautiful Axis (?) deer! Of course you couldn't have done it without my strings and tune job right lol.


of course not, it was worth all the shipping fees lol. and yes free range hawaiian axis deer. cant beat a 365 day a year hunting season with no bag limits : )


----------



## Tony219er

bojangles808 said:


> of course not, it was worth all the shipping fees lol. and yes free range hawaiian axis deer. cant beat a 365 day a year hunting season with no bag limits : )


That's freaking awesome! I'm jealous, the only thing I've been hunting is mosquitoes.....I've been killing my limit every night!


----------



## orarcher

Tony219er said:


> Mike's Bowtech Soldier- dark brown/flo green, dark brown servings.
> 
> View attachment 1974090
> View attachment 1974091
> View attachment 1974092





Tony219er said:


> Mike's RPM 360- flo green/black, black serving.
> 
> View attachment 1974653
> View attachment 1974654
> View attachment 1974655


Got em !! Superb quality as always !!! Thanks Tony !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilbow404

Tag


----------



## onlyaspike

Got my Fl. Green/Silver w/ black pins on my Energy 32......Bow is shooting GREAT instantly. Absolutely NO Peep rotation, feels rock solid, and with no string silencers its quieter than the factory strings w/ the leeches. Strings look SWEET !!!! Thanks again Tony !!!


----------



## Tony219er

onlyaspike said:


> Got my Fl. Green/Silver w/ black pins on my Energy 32......Bow is shooting GREAT instantly. Absolutely NO Peep rotation, feels rock solid, and with no string silencers its quieter than the factory strings w/ the leeches. Strings look SWEET !!!! Thanks again Tony !!!


That looks great buddy. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Tony219er

orarcher said:


> Got em !! Superb quality as always !!! Thanks Tony !!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Mike! I appreciate everything.


----------



## Tony219er

Chris's RPM 360- black/flo yellow and bright orange tiger streaks. 

60#
25.75"
332 grs
288 fps

View attachment 1978124
View attachment 1978125
View attachment 1978126
View attachment 1978127
View attachment 1978128


----------



## ShakeNbake1199

My 360 looks great, thanks man!


----------



## Gristle

There has been quite few Chris' s with strings for RPMs here the last few days. Hoping mine come up soon.:darkbeer:


----------



## ronoconn

Tony219er said:


> Chris's RPM 360- black/flo yellow and bright orange tiger streaks.
> 
> 60#
> 25.75"
> 332 grs
> 288 fps
> 
> View attachment 1978124
> ]


That looks sweet. How is the draw cycle on that 360 with the shorter draw length?


----------



## ShakeNbake1199

IMO the draw cycle is great...very smooth for a speed bow


----------



## Tony219er

ronoconn said:


> That looks sweet. How is the draw cycle on that 360 with the shorter draw length?


It's surprisingly nice, nearly zero transition.....it's just straight back.


----------



## Tony219er

Gristle said:


> There has been quite few Chris' s with strings for RPMs here the last few days. Hoping mine come up soon.:darkbeer:


Which ones are yours? Sorry I can't keep track of AT usernames.


----------



## Tony219er

I did (4) Mathews string sets and a lonely Invasion today.

Creed XS
Jewel
Z7 Extreme
ZXT
Invasion

I'll have pictures of them all tomorrow morning and they'll be shipped as well.


----------



## bighunterguy

Tony219er said:


> It's surprisingly nice, nearly zero transition.....it's just straight back.


Tony what kind of numbers are you seeing with the RPM? Is it hitting ibo? I'm expecting mine this week. Already have the string colors picked out if I decide to keep it.  Looking thru your tunes I see you have been getting exceptional speeds out of the Experience. More so than the insanity even.


----------



## Tony219er

Brian's Invasion- silver with red and black tiger streaks. 

View attachment 1978600
View attachment 1978601
View attachment 1978602


----------



## Tony219er

bighunterguy said:


> Tony what kind of numbers are you seeing with the RPM? Is it hitting ibo? I'm expecting mine this week. Already have the string colors picked out if I decide to keep it.  Looking thru your tunes I see you have been getting exceptional speeds out of the Experience. More so than the insanity even.


Yeah the Experience has proven to be a solid performer and in many cases faster than it's 6" brace height counterpart the Insanity CPX. 

Most of the RPM's I've seen have been between 350-360. I always am willing to work out of "factory" specs so I haven't had any issues getting them to perform. However some of them do loose a little more than 10 fps per inch of draw length.


----------



## bighunterguy

Tony219er said:


> Yeah the Experience has proven to be a solid performer and in many cases faster than it's 6" brace height counterpart the Insanity CPX.
> 
> Most of the RPM's I've seen have been between 350-360. I always am willing to work out of "factory" specs so I haven't had any issues getting them to perform. However some of them do loose a little more than 10 fps per inch of draw length.


Makes me wish I never sold my Experience. Lol that was a sweet shooter. From what I see now there was ALOT of speed that could prob have been tuned out of it.


----------



## Tony219er

bighunterguy said:


> Makes me wish I never sold my Experience. Lol that was a sweet shooter. From what I see now there was ALOT of speed that could prob have been tuned out of it.


I still feel the Experience and Invasion are the two best OD cam'd Center Pivots to date.


----------



## Gristle

Tony219er said:


> Which ones are yours? Sorry I can't keep track of AT usernames.


Mine are flo orange and silver with a black pinstripe. Clear serving. Chris D.


----------



## dkecoleman

Tony219er said:


> I did (4) Mathews string sets and a lonely Invasion today.
> 
> Creed XS
> Jewel
> Z7 Extreme
> ZXT
> Invasion
> 
> I'll have pictures of them all tomorrow morning and they'll be shipped as well.


I hope there's a set for a Spyder 30 coming soon. Strings look great Tony, can't wait to get mine. David C. Thanks again man


----------



## CANT HIT EM

Tony219er said:


> I did (4) Mathews string sets and a lonely Invasion today.
> 
> Creed XS
> Jewel
> Z7 Extreme
> ZXT
> Invasion
> 
> I'll have pictures of them all tomorrow morning and they'll be shipped as well.


Tomorrow gota be Hoyt day , all red V32 👍


----------



## saskhic

Tony219er said:


> I still feel the Experience and Invasion are the two best OD cam'd Center Pivots to date.


I have to agree on the invasion was a very accurate bow.didn't have the pleasure of shooting the experience.


----------



## Tony219er

dkecoleman said:


> I hope there's a set for a Spyder 30 coming soon. Strings look great Tony, can't wait to get mine. David C. Thanks again man


Yours are one of the next sets.


CANT HIT EM said:


> Tomorrow gota be Hoyt day , all red V32 👍


Lol I'm not sure exactly where you're at? Coming up shortly I'd say. Unfortunately not today, I'm doing bows today.....gotta try to keep a balance between string building and tuning.


----------



## highwaynorth

Tony219er said:


> Brian's Invasion- silver with red and black tiger streaks.
> 
> View attachment 1978600
> View attachment 1978601
> View attachment 1978602


Those look pretty sharp Tony. I'll be looking for them in my mail box.


----------



## Looney Bin

I'm pretty sure that sale got Tony slammed. I ordered at the end of it and just kinda figured Tony was a few weeks out from building my sets. Here's to hoping they aren't too far out..:darkbeer:


----------



## Tony219er

Looney Bin said:


> I'm pretty sure that sale got Tony slammed. I ordered at the end of it and just kinda figured Tony was a few weeks out from building my sets. Here's to hoping they aren't too far out..:darkbeer:


Slammed is an understatement! I had over 40 orders the first 2 days of the sale.....I should have only done a weekend deal like I had originally planned but their was a bunch of guys trying to get money together so I extended it so they could get in on the sale price. I guarantee that the next one is only 2-3 days lol.


----------



## Tony219er

Eric's RPM 360- sand/sage/dark brown, OD green servings. 

71#
29.2"
440 grs
312 fps

View attachment 1979597
View attachment 1979598
View attachment 1979600
View attachment 1979601


----------



## Tony219er

John's RPM 360- silver/black/flo green pinstripe

64#
29.2"
380 grs
310 fps

View attachment 1979605
View attachment 1979606
View attachment 1979608
View attachment 1979611
View attachment 1979612


----------



## Tony219er

Wayne's Jewel- flo pink with black and silver tiger streaks

View attachment 1979613
View attachment 1979614


----------



## Tony219er

Wayne's ZXT- silver/black/flo green pinstripe

View attachment 1979615
View attachment 1979616


----------



## Tony219er

Wayne's Z7 Extreme- black/silver/flo green pinstripe

View attachment 1979617
View attachment 1979618


----------



## Tony219er

Creed XS- silver/black streak

View attachment 1979619


----------



## Tony219er

Gristle said:


> Mine are flo orange and silver with a black pinstripe. Clear serving. Chris D.


For an RPM 360? If so they're all laid up and soaking on the stretchers. I should have them served and shipped in a day or two. 


dkecoleman said:


> I hope there's a set for a Spyder 30 coming soon. Strings look great Tony, can't wait to get mine. David C. Thanks again man


Yours are done and waiting to be served. They too will ship in a day or two. 


CANT HIT EM said:


> Tomorrow gota be Hoyt day , all red V32 👍


Getting started on yours shortly.


----------



## Gristle

Yessir...for an RPM 360. Thanks Tony, I'll be looking for them.


----------



## dkecoleman

Your the man Tony, if you get a chance post a pic, thanks again man, for the good deal and great service


----------



## Tony219er

Gristle said:


> Yessir...for an RPM 360. Thanks Tony, I'll be looking for them.


Look no further 

RPM 360- flo orange/silver/black pinstripe with clear serving. 

View attachment 1980027
View attachment 1980029


----------



## Tony219er

dkecoleman said:


> Your the man Tony, if you get a chance post a pic, thanks again man, for the good deal and great service


Here you go David brother! 

Spyder 30- flo green/silver/black pinstripe, silver servings. 

View attachment 1980030
View attachment 1980031


----------



## dkecoleman

Those look awesome man, you can sure build some strings, you ain't worth a dang at names though. Haha 

David


----------



## Tony219er

Barry's Energy 35- dark brown/light brown/bright orange pinstripe, dark brown servings.

View attachment 1980036
View attachment 1980039
View attachment 1980040


----------



## Tony219er

dkecoleman said:


> Those look awesome man, you can sure build some strings, you ain't worth a dang at names though. Haha
> 
> David


Jeez Idk how I butchered that one lol. I was looking at the invoice while I posted them haha. Maybe I outta stop posting names with the pictures lol....can't mess that up.


----------



## dkecoleman

No big deal, as long as they shoot good, I won't hold it against you, thanks a lot buddy, I'll post a pic when I get them on the bow


----------



## Gristle

Tony219er said:


> Look no further
> 
> RPM 360- flo orange/silver/black pinstripe with clear serving.
> 
> View attachment 1980027
> View attachment 1980029


Suhweet!


----------



## Ryjax

Man there are some awesome color combinations! I keep stalking this post thinking about what I will order next time


----------



## Bama Josh

Tony219er said:


> Creed XS- silver/black streak
> 
> View attachment 1979619


Looks like mine can't wait to get them on


----------



## Tony219er

Brent's Vector 32- solid red, red serving


----------



## Tony219er

Bama Josh said:


> Looks like mine can't wait to get them on


Those are yours! Let me know if you have any questions or issues. The Mathews listed string lengths are known to be inaccurate so I tweaked your set just like all the other Mathews sets I've built. You should be good to go though.


----------



## dkecoleman

Tony, I meant to ask, now that I have these pretty new string on the way, what wax do you recommend I use to keep them nice


----------



## Sakie8015

Tony219er said:


> Slammed is an understatement! I had over 40 orders the first 2 days of the sale.....I should have only done a weekend deal like I had originally planned but their was a bunch of guys trying to get money together so I extended it so they could get in on the sale price. I guarantee that the next one is only 2-3 days lol.


Hey hey hey... Don't be hastey! Lol
You had customers who knew a great deal when they saw it, and you wanted to take care of them. It just speaks to your business. I have yet to see a post here that says, "*** Tony!?"... That means you've got guys who are willing to wait because they know they've got quality on the way. Again, it speaks to your business.
Keep up the great work!


----------



## Tony219er

dkecoleman said:


> Tony, I meant to ask, now that I have these pretty new string on the way, what wax do you recommend I use to keep them nice


Bohning Seal Tite or BCY ML6 wax is what I use. Don't wax the servings and don't make half twist adjustments on the cables once they've formed themselves around the cam. Why? It is just like bending metal back and forth, it fatigues and will eventually separate. So to keep everything in tip top condition for as long as possible avoid the half twist adjustments....if you need that slight adjustment for cam synchronization use the yoke legs.


----------



## Tony219er

Sakie8015 said:


> Hey hey hey... Don't be hastey! Lol
> You had customers who knew a great deal when they saw it, and you wanted to take care of them. It just speaks to your business. I have yet to see a post here that says, "*** Tony!?"... That means you've got guys who are willing to wait because they know they've got quality on the way. Again, it speaks to your business.
> Keep up the great work!


I didn't mean to come off that way, sorry if I did. You are right though and most of my customers are more than willing to wait and have been very patient with me and I can't thank them enough. Most of the other builders on here along with myself build each and every string one at a time per order with our own hands. That is the main reason why it takes us longer than the "big" companies, we do every single set ourselves.....nobody else is touching our strings and IMO that is why you see so little complaints about our products. We take great pride in our work and craftsmanship and plain and simple I won't send anything out that I wouldn't use myself.


----------



## CANT HIT EM

Pleasure to deal with , A1 customer service via phone and email , thanks brotha


----------



## Bama Josh

Tony219er said:


> Those are yours! Let me know if you have any questions or issues. The Mathews listed string lengths are known to be inaccurate so I tweaked your set just like all the other Mathews sets I've built. You should be good to go though.


Will do from everything I have seen and read I'm sure they will be perfect thanks again


----------



## Wagnon89

Tony, all these bows are looking great! Can't wait to get my Overdrive back! Thanks again in advance.


----------



## Tony219er

Renato's Carbon Spyder Turbo- 
cedar/black


----------



## Tony219er

These aren't done but are too sweet not to share some teasers. They're going to look sharp with some clear servings. 

Scott's Carbon Element-
Black/bright yellow/bright orange/red tiger streaks. 










Scott if you're out there I hope this is what you had in mind.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Tony219er said:


> These aren't done but are too sweet not to share some teasers. They're going to look sharp with some clear servings.
> 
> Scott's Carbon Element-
> Black/bright yellow/bright orange/red tiger streaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott if you're out there I hope this is what you had in mind.


Those are sweet!


----------



## axe6shooter

Tony219er said:


> These aren't done but are too sweet not to share some teasers. They're going to look sharp with some clear servings.
> 
> Scott's Carbon Element-
> Black/bright yellow/bright orange/red tiger streaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott if you're out there I hope this is what you had in mind.



These threads look awesome!


----------



## Tony219er

These are easily my favorite color combo thus far! Kind of a pain in the butt to build because of the 8 tag ends but well worth it IMO.

Scott's Carbon Element- 
Black/bright yellow/bright orange/red tiger streaked layout wrapped up with clear Halo all the way around.


----------



## cnvf250

I notice you always have tape on your fingers. Why is that?


----------



## Tony219er

cnvf250 said:


> I notice you always have tape on your fingers. Why is that?


Very observant. I like to pull the string and serving mat'l so tight that it cuts the chit out of my fingers. Most of them have callus's but lately I'm cutting right through them so the tape allows me to yank as tight as I want without cuts.


----------



## 1deerhunter

Yony got RPM today awsome job thanks so much


----------



## Tony219er

1deerhunter said:


> Yony got RPM today awsome job thanks so much


Very good. Thanks again for your patience and business.


----------



## Tony219er

Metodi's Pro Comp Elite-
Black/blue/flo yellow pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Dan's Faktor 34-
flo green/flo yellow/black pinstripe


----------



## M4Madness

I'd better decide on a color very quickly. LOL!


----------



## Tony219er

Barry's Energy 35-
Light brown/dark brown/bright orange pinstripe with dark brown servings. 

55#
27.25"
412 grs
243 fps


----------



## acuyouthguy

Tony219er said:


> Barry's Energy 35-
> Light brown/dark brown/bright orange pinstripe with dark brown servings.
> 
> 55#
> 27.25"
> 412 grs
> 243 fps


Looks stinkin cool my man.... How about that matching string cord for the smackdown pro


----------



## Tony219er

I just got my order of the new Bowjax speed sleeves in. These are 26 grs each vs the 16 grs on the standard sleeves. I will be using these on certain strings. I will be able to better match the weight of the brass nocks. 

I think they look pretty good. What do you guys think?


----------



## dkecoleman

They look good Tony, I just got my strings in the mail, the good lord willing I will have them on by nightfall.


----------



## Tony219er

dkecoleman said:


> They look good Tony, I just got my strings in the mail, the good lord willing I will have them on by nightfall.


Good deal brother! Thanks again for your patience and business.


----------



## Jay Sea

Tony219er said:


> I just got my order of the new Bowjax speed sleeves in. These are 26 grs each vs the 16 grs on the standard sleeves. I will be using these on certain strings. I will be able to better match the weight of the brass nocks.
> 
> I think they look pretty good. What do you guys think?


Those look great. I'm willing to test'em out on my new set of RPM strings your making for me, aka Joey.


----------



## Tony219er

Hey guys just a little bit of useless info for you fella's who like the pinstriped strings. To get the best look choose a color for the stripe that contrasts well with the other 2 colors. That way you will get the best looking layout possible. 

Here's an example of a pinstriped string layout (blue/flo orange/flo pink pinstripe) where the color of the stripe doesn't contrast at all and is basically invisible from a couple feet away.


----------



## Tony219er

Chris's Omen-
Flo orange/silver/black pinstripe










I also have your custom shoot through Commander set laid up, twisted and soaking on the stretchers.....pics to follow tomorrow.


----------



## Tony219er

Joseph's RPM 360-
Blue/flo orange/flo pink pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Rocky's Carbon Matrix-
Flo yellow/flo green/flo pink pinstripe with clear servings and the new Bowjax speed sleeves.


----------



## Tony219er

I believe that I am caught up with all the PayPal and credit card orders to June 10th. All of them are either shipped or will ship tomorrow. You guys who paid via check or money orders I will be double checking tomorrow and making sure im caught up on those as well. 

Some of you guys who paid via PayPal may have already received tracking numbers from PayPal, if your tracking numbers aren't working it's because I printed the shipping labels but haven't had them scanned into the system yet. Those will be done tomorrow. Thanks again for everyone's patience, that Memorial Day string sale was a huge success and also buried me. I should be dug out in time to do it all over again for the Fourth of July  lol.


----------



## Blackout CE

Tony219er said:


> These are easily my favorite color combo thus far! Kind of a pain in the butt to build because of the 8 tag ends but well worth it IMO.
> 
> Scott's Carbon Element-
> Black/bright yellow/bright orange/red tiger streaked layout wrapped up with clear Halo all the way around.





You can list them as the liquorice all sorts combo lol 

Looks great


----------



## Ryjax

Hey tony I sent you a pm


----------



## ShakeNbake1199

I think you'll be hearing from me soon Tony. Gonna order a set for my Gunmetal Evolution with orange cams. Just gotta figure out the right color combo


----------



## Tony219er

Chris's shoot through Commander-
Flo orange/flo purple/silver pinstripe with flo orange serving.


----------



## Looney Bin

Sweet.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Rocky's Carbon Matrix-
> Flo yellow/flo green/flo pink pinstripe with clear servings and the new Bowjax speed sleeves.


Correction on the name here. David not Rocky lol. Close enough right


----------



## Tony219er

Mike's Destroyer 340- 
Black/white streak, black serving.


----------



## Tony219er

Tyson's PSE Freak SP-
Bright orange/blue, blue servings.


----------



## Tony219er

Ryan's Xpedition Xcentric-
Black/red and silver tiger streaks, black servings.


----------



## Ryjax

Tony219er said:


> Ryan's Xpedition Xcentric-
> Black/red and silver tiger streaks, black servings.


Tony these look incredible! I can't wait to see them in person.
Thanks again!


----------



## Tony219er

Mike's Destroyer 350- 
Flo yellow/light brown and dark brown tiger streaks with black pinstripe.


----------



## Tony219er

Elite Energy 35- Light brown/dark brown/bright orange pinstripe with matching Trophy Taker Smackdown bowstring chord.


----------



## TexasCanesFan

acuyouthguy said:


> Looks stinkin cool my man.... How about that matching string cord for the smackdown pro


Nice color combo bro!!! And bow. ;-)


----------



## acuyouthguy

TexasCanesFan said:


> Nice color combo bro!!! And bow. ;-)


Thanks man.... In more ways than one


----------



## Looney Bin

Just got mine today. Glad I have off tomorrow:wink: I can't wait to put this Fury through its paces side by side with 452X and "X"

The strings look great Tony.

Thanks


----------



## ohiobowhntr24

Tony219er said:


> Mike's Destroyer 340-
> Black/white streak, black serving.


Thanks Tony, They are gonna look awesome!!!


----------



## Tony219er

Looney Bin said:


> Just got mine today. Glad I have off tomorrow:wink: I can't wait to put this Fury through its paces side by side with 452X and "X"
> 
> The strings look great Tony.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks buddy. I'm glad you got them already. Let me know if you have any issues with that shoot through Commander set. As you see I made one of the end loops larger than normal for ease of tuning. All 4 cables were stretched and spec'd together so they should be the exact same lengths right out of the package. Have fun with it.


----------



## Tony219er

ohiobowhntr24 said:


> Thanks Tony, They are gonna look awesome!!!


Anytime Mike. Have fun with the installation process and good luck this season.


----------



## Tony219er

Here's a Carbon Matrix RKT conversion I'm working on. I wanted to post some pictures so Adam could check them out. 

The strings are sand/sage/dark brown with black servings. They look great on the black riser and camo limbs of the Matrix. 










Specs to follow. Have a safe 4th of July everyone!


----------



## Looney Bin

Tony219er said:


> Thanks buddy. I'm glad you got them already. Let me know if you have any issues with that shoot through Commander set. As you see I made one of the end loops larger than normal for ease of tuning. All 4 cables were stretched and spec'd together so they should be the exact same lengths right out of the package. Have fun with it.


So far so good. Gonna need a rear stab setup. But a half twist hear and there and the rough timing before I creep tune was darn near perfect. 
View attachment 1985656


----------



## Tony219er

Looney Bin said:


> So far so good. Gonna need a rear stab setup. But a half twist hear and there and the rough timing before I creep tune was darn near perfect.
> View attachment 1985656


Sweetness! Is that a string stop on there? I don't remember serving for a string stop? Hopefully I didn't jack that up.


----------



## Looney Bin

Tony219er said:


> Sweetness! Is that a string stop on there? I don't remember serving for a string stop? Hopefully I didn't jack that up.


Nah. It used to be a shoot thru with Bowtech CPK cams. That's the cable spreader from that setup. I just didn't take it off yet. It wouldn't need a string stop but if I did want one I would serve it myself. I usually build most of my own strings out of 452x, 3D and Halo end serving and 62xs center serving.

My 452x supply is running down and I'm considering a change of materials to either "X" or Fury. So now I have 2 bows with Fury, 1 with X and like 5 with 452X. I like trying a set in new materials before I buy a supply of material.


----------



## Tony219er

Looney Bin said:


> Nah. It used to be a shoot thru with Bowtech CPK cams. That's the cable spreader from that setup. I just didn't take it off yet. It wouldn't need a string stop but if I did want one I would serve it myself. I usually build most of my own strings out of 452x, 3D and Halo end serving and 62xs center serving.
> 
> My 452x supply is running down and I'm considering a change of materials to either "X" or Fury. So now I have 2 bows with Fury, 1 with X and like 5 with 452X. I like trying a set in new materials before I buy a supply of material.


That's cool. I have a feeling you'll really like the Fury material. I know myself and many other builders are having great results with it.


----------



## M4Madness




----------



## Tony219er

David's RPM 360- flo green with black servings and flo green Flx guard servings. Matching Limbdriver bowstring chord in flo green and black. 

56#
28"
350 grs
295 fps


----------



## demotts 808

Wow n those nu bowjax also look good


----------



## ridgerunner280

Pm'd ya


----------



## eskimoohunt

Tag


----------



## Khunter

Tony, the strings on my RPM360 HAVE NOT MOVED A BIT, I mean nothing, I put the bow on the draw board today just to check it and they aren't even a half twist off after shooting for several months in the Texas heat and humidity. The servings haven't seperated, the peep hasn't rotated, the strings look perfect. I usually shoot at least four or five times a week for an hour or more each time and the strings look new. I waxed them the other day for the first time but they didn't look like they needed it at all, I'm sold on this Fury material. Good job!


----------



## ilbow404

Tony does great work he tuned and threaded my invasion last year, still no peep rotation or any sign of wear. He has my spyder 30 now can't wait to get it back I know how it will shoot when I get it back.


----------



## Tony219er

Khunter said:


> Tony, the strings on my RPM360 HAVE NOT MOVED A BIT, I mean nothing, I put the bow on the draw board today just to check it and they aren't even a half twist off after shooting for several months in the Texas heat and humidity. The servings haven't seperated, the peep hasn't rotated, the strings look perfect. I usually shoot at least four or five times a week for an hour or more each time and the strings look new. I waxed them the other day for the first time but they didn't look like they needed it at all, I'm sold on this Fury material. Good job!


Stuff like this makes my day! I'm glad everything is staying solid for you Steve, and if you do ever have any issues you know where to find me. 


ilbow404 said:


> Tony does great work he tuned and threaded my invasion last year, still no peep rotation or any sign of wear. He has my spyder 30 now can't wait to get it back I know how it will shoot when I get it back.


I'm not sure where your Spyder 30 is in the rotation but I know for sure that it won't leave until it's perfect


----------



## Tony219er

Randy's Ultra Tec-
Sand/sage/dark brown with black servings.


----------



## Tony219er

Custom shop Insanity CPX.....aka "The Dark Knight"

Flat black limbs and riser....all blacked out. Strings are white/black with black servings. I'm not quite finished so no specs as of yet but I wanted to post it up for Kris to be able to see.


----------



## Tony219er

This one's up next....custom shop DNA for AT member "chopayne". It is definitely a unique camo pattern by a company called Ruffed Outdoors. This particular pattern is Ruffed Sharptail, I believe it is supposed to emulate a Sharptail Grouse's feather details...one thing's for sure and that is that it's very unique. I doubt their's another DNA on the planet in this pattern. 

So Albert if you're reading this here's a few teaser pics. I hope you like it and I will have it done and shipped by weeks end. I will be in touch before I ship so we can go over specs and what not to be sure it's dialed in for you. 

By the way thanks for your service! Without you guys none of this would be possible and for that I thank you!!!

Here's a few teaser pics of the bow disassembled. 









These are a couple of the possible string color combos I feel would look good and match the camo pretty darn good. 

Light brown/dark brown/black tiger streaks.









Cocobola/cedar/dark brown/light brown/black tiger streaks.


----------



## Tony219er

These are the bows being done this week. 

Kris Douglas
Justin Wagnon
Adam Froemming
Albert Cho

I will be in touch with each one of you guys as I finish them up.


----------



## BradMc26

If someone sends you their bow, do they have to have to ship all of the accessories as well. Or can you order things like new rest, peep, etc.?


----------



## ilbow404

Tony219er said:


> Stuff like this makes my day! I'm glad everything is staying solid for you Steve, and if you do ever have any issues you know where to find me.
> 
> I'm not sure where your Spyder 30 is in the rotation but I know for sure that it won't leave until it's perfect


 Tony I mailed my spyder 30 last week. I know I'm towards the bottom of the rotation.


----------



## Tony219er

BradMc26 said:


> If someone sends you their bow, do they have to have to ship all of the accessories as well. Or can you order things like new rest, peep, etc.?


You can send it with accessories or you can buy from me, either way is fine.


----------



## Tony219er

This one was for a local guys son.

Energy 32- 
Bright yellow/black/bright orange/red tiger streaks with clear and black servings. 

I don't know what to say other than I friggin love the string colors and layouts. It makes me want to get a black bow just so I can build me a set lol.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

That DNA is gonna look awesome!


----------



## tam9492

Sharptail is looking good!


----------



## Tony219er

Joey's RPM 360-
Medium brown/bright orange/flo green pinstripe with black and clear servings.


----------



## Sakie8015

Got my new string stop today! Thanks Tony!!

View attachment 1989921

View attachment 1989923


----------



## eskimoohunt

Tony219er said:


> And a few more..


Tony. What's the color combo of this black bow with yellow or cedar strings??


----------



## eskimoohunt

Tony219er said:


> Bow Fitter's LLC premium bowstrings and tuning...
> Hey guys here is a quick run down of the process and pricing to go along with it. If you have any questions please don't hesitate to call or PM me.
> 
> 1) measure and record all the specs of your bow as it is received
> 2) install new string and cables (if applicable)
> 3) spec the bow out for draw length, peak weight and let off
> 4) install peep, D loop, rest chord and tied in nocking points (if applicable) and all the serving and loop mat'l will match your threads
> 5) rough set cam lean (if applicable) and rough set timing
> 6) check cam sync on the shooting machine and synchronize the cams
> 7) finalize cam timing with use of the chronograph for best performance and DFC (draw force curve)
> 8) finalize cam lean through bareshaft tuning (if applicable)
> 9) finalize spec's and recheck cam timing, cam sync, peep height, draw length, draw weight, let off, etc.
> 10) broadhead tune (if applicable) out to 50 yds
> 11) set 2nd & 3rd axis on sights (if applicable)
> 12) nock tune your arrows at 20 yds with the shooting machine (not included in price, $5 an arrow)
> 
> All strings are built in house using state of the art equipment to do so. All string/cable sets are pre-stretched, twisted under tension and stretched again on Specialty air stretchers at 400+ lbs. All serving is done between 350-400# on a Specialty Super Server and then allowed 24 hours to recover and then checked at 100#, spec'd and packaged.
> 
> I mainly use Brownell string mat'l and both BCY's and Brownell's serving mat'l. The main material I'm using for both strings and cabling is Rhino and Fury, both have proven to be very good materials with all the attributes I look for in a material (ie stability, stability, stability, speed, soft and quiet shot, looks). I do have a very limited amount of BCY "X" but can order whatever you may fancy. All shooting strings will be served with either 3D, 1D, Spectra or Mini....cable servings are done in Halo, Bullwhip, 3D, Spectra, Majesty, Crown or Fusion, basically whatever I feel is best for the particular bow and the finished diameter I am shooting for to match up with the cam grooves. All center servings are done in either Majesty, 62XS, Diamondback or Crown....sizes form 0.018"-0.022". If you give me a particular diameter to hit I will or I can match it to the particular nocks you are shooting. 0.021" is used as default if you don't know or state what size.
> 
> String pricing:
> 1-2 colors- $75
> camo blends- $85 (up to 6 colors)
> tiger streaks- add $10
> pin stripes or 3-4 colors- add $15
> matching limb driver strings- $25
> BowJax speed sleeves included (9 colors available)
> Any color servings included
> brass nocks with matching shrink wrap- available upon request
> I have every color string mat'l Brownell carries and as much or more colors in the serving mat'l....I can also make any "speckled" color you may fancy by blending 2 together. Thanks again for all the support and business guys, it really is my pleasure to work with you and help where I can.
> 
> String stops:
> black carbon fiber- $35
> NEW Kolorfusion coated string stops- $45 (Realtree AP. AP Green, MO Infinity and flat black)
> 
> Tuning pricing:
> tune- $75
> strings and tune- $150 (plus return ship/ins)
> 
> Custom finish work:
> Kolorfusion, Cerakote, paint, powder coating, silk screening- CALL for info and pricing



Some pics..[/QUOTE]

Bottom bow on your first post here?? What the color combo


----------



## 138104

eskimoohunt said:


> Some pics..


Bottom bow on your first post here?? What the color combo[/QUOTE]
If I'm looking at the correct photo, it is flo yellow and silver with black pins. Great combo!


----------



## Logjamb

I finally received all the right parts for my 2014 CPXL so I was able to put the threads on that Tony made for it. The quality and fit/finish of the strings was very impressive. After installing them, I started tuning. With just a few twist for yoke tune, the CPXL was shooting great. Thanks Tony for a great product and service. The Pink Biscuit is a bet between a good friend and I. He bet me a dollar I would not hunt with one at the ATA Show in January this year. Tuned right up so looks like he will be paying.


----------



## Logjamb




----------



## Tony219er

eskimoohunt said:


> Some pics..


Bottom bow on your first post here?? What the color combo[/QUOTE]
Like Perry said it's flo yellow/silver/black pinstripe.


----------



## Tony219er

Logjamb said:


>


Looking good, pink rest and all. Thanks for the pictures and kind words.


----------



## Tony219er

Legion Archery's Experience-
Flo green/blue string.....alternating cables- flo green/blue streaks, blue/flo green streaks.


----------



## legion_archery

Dang those look sweet!!!!!!! Cannot wait to get em!!! ASA State is next weekend, then Buckmasters, then Regions nationals and I'm sure that those awesome strings will give me even more confidence!!! 

Thanks so much Tony!!!


----------



## Z-Rocket

Tag


----------



## Tony219er

Adam's Carbon Matrix RKT conversion-
Sand/sage/dark brown with black servings. 

65#
31"
466 grs
276 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Kris's custom shop Insanity CPX aka
"The Dark Knight"
black/white wrapped up in black Bullwhip servings all around. 

61#
28"
388 grs
287 fps 

That puts this one at an approximate 353 IBO makes it one of, if not the fastest Insanity's I've seen. Especially at the short draw length and low poundage.


----------



## Tony219er

Justin's Carbon Overdrive-
Black/red with black servings. 

71"
29.2"
452 grs
303 fps


----------



## Tony219er

legion_archery said:


> Dang those look sweet!!!!!!! Cannot wait to get em!!! ASA State is next weekend, then Buckmasters, then Regions nationals and I'm sure that those awesome strings will give me even more confidence!!!
> 
> Thanks so much Tony!!!


Glad you like them. Confidence in your equipment is one of the most important factors in competitive archery. You should have received a tracking number to you email. Thanks again for your business!


----------



## Doebuster

Man that carbon overdrive is smokin fast ! That's some k.e. ,!!


----------



## Wagnon89

Tony219er said:


> Justin's Carbon Overdrive-
> Black/red with black servings.
> 
> 71"
> 29.2"
> 452 grs
> 303 fps


Looks awesome Tony. Thanks!


----------



## Tony219er

Doebuster said:


> Man that carbon overdrive is smokin fast ! That's some k.e. ,!!


Yeah it is. Those bows are seriously fast and very efficient at maintaining the speed even with the heavier arrows.


----------



## Tony219er

Mark's Spyder 34-
Red/silver/black pinstripe with black servings.


----------



## Tony219er

Nicko's Energy 32-
Black/blue/white pinstripe with black servings.


----------



## bowtech2006

Those black and blue ones you just posted are sweet!

Have you gotten any RPM cams to do a cpxl/RPMcam bow?  lol


----------



## Tony219er

As of July 10th I will now be including detailed string and cable installation/maintenance guide with every string and cable purchase. It is to help the guys who are doing an install for their first time or someone who isn't well versed in tuning. It will help get the most out of your new strings and help you with the installation process as well as maintaining them to get the most out of them over the life of the string.

I certainly hope that some of you find it useful and helpful.


----------



## bowtech2006

Tony219er said:


> As of July 10th I will now be including detailed string and cable installation/maintenance guide with every string and cable purchase. It is to help the guys who are doing an install for their first time or someone who isn't well versed in tuning. It will help get the most out of your new strings and help you with the installation process as well as maintaining them to get the most out of them over the life of the string.
> 
> I certainly hope that some of you find it useful and helpful.


That is a awesome Idea and I'm sure it will help out a ton of ppl, I know I could always learn more on tuning. Plus 1 for you tony.


----------



## E. Johnson

*Tony*

I was on vacation a couple days this week with no plans so I made the drive to have Tony install his strings and tune my E32. This is the third bow Tony has tuned for me, but the first time I got to meet him. If you want a stand up guy to build your strings and tune your bow Tony is the man. The attention to detail and making sure the bow is perfect is the only thing he will be satisfied with. He went above my expectations and the strings are amazing. Thanks again Tony and I'll be getting with you on the RPM real soon.


----------



## Tony219er

Doug's Monster 7-
Black/light brown/cedar/dark brown tiger streaks (LOST camo)










I should have your bow done sometime tomorrow Doug. I'll be in touch soon.


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> Those black and blue ones you just posted are sweet!
> 
> Have you gotten any RPM cams to do a cpxl/RPMcam bow?  lol


Negative on the RPM cams on an Insanity or XL. I'd like to if I had time....I know how we can fix that. Send me your XL and I'll do a cam conversion:teeth:



bowtech2006 said:


> That is a awesome Idea and I'm sure it will help out a ton of ppl, I know I could always learn more on tuning. Plus 1 for you tony.


I think it will as well. It'll help me also because 99% of my warranty work is caused by guys doing their first string install and not knowing what to do and how to do it properly. A few of the biggest issues I see is guys either untwist a string too much and cause peep rotation, or they put too many twists into the string thinking they can shave off a 1/4" of draw length which is A LOT of twisting. Another one is when guys make half twist adjustments to cables that have already "formed" themselves around a tight bend in the cam tracks which is guaranteed to lead to serving separation. All of those are no-no's in my experience.


----------



## Tony219er

E. Johnson said:


> I was on vacation a couple days this week with no plans so I made the drive to have Tony install his strings and tune my E32. This is the third bow Tony has tuned for me, but the first time I got to meet him. If you want a stand up guy to build your strings and tune your bow Tony is the man. The attention to detail and making sure the bow is perfect is the only thing he will be satisfied with. He went above my expectations and the strings are amazing. Thanks again Tony and I'll be getting with you on the RPM real soon.


It was 100% my pleasure having you guys and getting to meet you in person. All I know is the whitetails are in big trouble the way your E32's shooting those broadhead's!!! That and you have the SICKEST looking strings I've ever seen.


----------



## Daniel75

Tony219er said:


> Doug's Monster 7-
> Black/light brown/cedar/dark brown tiger streaks (LOST camo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have your bow done sometime tomorrow Doug. I'll be in touch soon.


Hey Tony, I'm sold.....those are the sickest looking strings I've seen for Lost Camo. I'll be in touch to firm up details but those look amazing bro and I'll be sending you my HeliM pronto.


----------



## Tony219er

Daniel75 said:


> Hey Tony, I'm sold.....those are the sickest looking strings I've seen for Lost Camo. I'll be in touch to firm up details but those look amazing bro and I'll be sending you my HeliM pronto.


Lol. They are pretty sweet looking and definitely a pain in the butt to build for a Monster because the way the cables are. Let me know if I can help you with the HeliM.


----------



## bowtech2006

Tony219er said:


> Negative on the RPM cams on an Insanity or XL. I'd like to if I had time....I know how we can fix that. Send me your XL and I'll do a cam conversion:teeth:
> 
> I'd send you my cpxl in a heartbeat for the RPM cam swap as long as I can get it back lol. But for real I'd like to get that done to my cpxl and you would be the guy to do it I know.


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> Tony219er said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negative on the RPM cams on an Insanity or XL. I'd like to if I had time....I know how we can fix that. Send me your XL and I'll do a cam conversion:teeth:
> 
> I'd send you my cpxl in a heartbeat for the RPM cam swap as long as I can get it back lol. But for real I'd like to get that done to my cpxl and you would be the guy to do it I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute.....you made no mention of wanting it back?
Click to expand...


----------



## bowtech2006

Tony219er said:


> bowtech2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute.....you made no mention of wanting it back?
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get caught up and ready to do the cam swap and everything let me know and we can go over what I need out of the RPM cam swap (just be able to reach 31'' draw). I know your busy and a cam/string/tune franken bow can take some time.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> Tony219er said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get caught up and ready to do the cam swap and everything let me know and we can go over what I need out of the RPM cam swap (just be able to reach 31'' draw). I know your busy and a cam/string/tune franken bow can take some time.
> 
> 
> 
> You bet. It'd probably be best if we waited until Christmas time, if I remember right last year around that time I had a little breathing room.
> 
> The hardest part will be getting the cams. Bowtech us pretty tight about keeping the frankenbow's in check and they don't have many "spare" parts floating around out there. BUT I think if I tell them what I'm planning on doing they may be cool with giving me some spare RPM cams....unless they are planning an RPM 360XL which is a huge possibility.
Click to expand...


----------



## Duckman64

Tony219er said:


> Doug's Monster 7-
> Black/light brown/cedar/dark brown tiger streaks (LOST camo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have your bow done sometime tomorrow Doug. I'll be in touch soon.


They look awesome!!! Can't wait to see them on the bow. Thanks Tony!


----------



## bowtech2006

Tony219er said:


> bowtech2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bet. It'd probably be best if we waited until Christmas time, if I remember right last year around that time I had a little breathing room.
> 
> The hardest part will be getting the cams. Bowtech us pretty tight about keeping the frankenbow's in check and they don't have many "spare" parts floating around out there. BUT I think if I tell them what I'm planning on doing they may be cool with giving me some spare RPM cams....unless they are planning an RPM 360XL which is a huge possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they do come out with a RPMXL 360 which I'm also thinking they will, and then get my cpxl with those cams and see how they both perform. That will be a good xmas present for myself.
Click to expand...


----------



## CANT HIT EM

Thank you , set was on the money.


----------



## Tony219er

CANT HIT EM said:


> Thank you , set was on the money.


Fantastic! That is a sweet looking Vector!


----------



## Tony219er

Hey guys I am happy to say that my website is now LIVE! If you guys check it out let me know if you see something that you'd change or any comments or concerns in general. 

Now I'm not a Web designer and it took me a few months working an hour a night here a there. Yesterday I believe I spent 7 hours straight trying to get it finished up. I still have a bunch of pictures to add and need to do a little biography on myself along with some of the e-commerce portions. So it's a work in progress. 

www.bowfitters.net


----------



## JRHOADES20

Like the website Tony, simple and functional. Looks great!


----------



## M4Madness

Looks pretty good! Check your IM's, Tony.


----------



## Tony219er

JRHOADES20 said:


> Like the website Tony, simple and functional. Looks great!


Thanks for your thoughts buddy. I have alot more work to do on it but I was just happy to get it to that point after 3 months of design work. 

I need to my company logo to the header, I also need to add a small biography of myself along with some pictures, I need to add some of the products I offer and sell.....and some more pictures to the gallery so you don't have to click links to bring you to this page or my Photobucket. I'm pleased with it thus far though.


----------



## Tony219er

M4Madness said:


> Looks pretty good! Check your IM's, Tony.


Thanks for the heads up on some of the mis-spellings and grammatical errors. I will definitely check them out and change what I feel necessary. After all day on the computer last night I was so sick of spell checking and punctuation checking.


----------



## M4Madness

Tony219er said:


> Thanks for the heads up on some of the mis-spellings and grammatical errors. I will definitely check them out and change what I feel necessary. After all day on the computer last night I was so sick of spell checking and punctuation checking.


No problem! It's just a pet peeve of mine, especially when it is a company website. I cringe when I go to order something online and the website has grammatical errors. LOL!


----------



## Tony219er

John's RPM 360- 
Black with flo orange streaks.


----------



## legion_archery

Hey Tony got my strings in today and they look as good as they shoot!!! 

here's the spec's I'm getting

Bowtech Experience 
61.6lb
29.4" draw
374 grain arrow
305fps

Still got just a little fine tuning to do.............. thanks for the great strings


----------



## Tony219er

legion_archery said:


> Hey Tony got my strings in today and they look as good as they shoot!!!
> 
> here's the spec's I'm getting
> 
> Bowtech Experience
> 61.6lb
> 29.4" draw
> 374 grain arrow
> 305fps
> 
> Still got just a little fine tuning to do.............. thanks for the great strings


I don't believe you.....no pictures


----------



## legion_archery

Tony219er said:


> I don't believe you.....no pictures


well one of these days i'll figure out how to post pics


----------



## Tony219er

Martin's Carbon Spyder Turbo-
Black/blue/flo green pinstripe with black servings.


----------



## marcin04pl

Tony219er said:


> Martin's Carbon Spyder Turbo-
> Black/blue/flo green pinstripe with black servings.



Once again Tony thank you, those look really sharp !!!!!


----------



## Tony219er

Attention: Chris Patton

I have a string order you sent a money order for and you also included your old strings to be blueprinted....problem is I don't have any contact info for you so if you see this please contact me. Thanks. 

PS: if anyone knows Chris Patton please relay the message.


----------



## Tony219er

Doug's Monster 7-
Black/cedar/dark brown/light brown tiger streaks with black servings. 

52#
28.5"
312 grs
286 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Albert's custom shop DNA-
Cedar/bronze/dark brown pinstripe with solid cedar cables. 

63#
27.75"
442 grs
272 fps


----------



## Duckman64

Looks Fantastic! Can't wait to watch my son shoot it. Thanks again Tony!




Tony219er said:


> Doug's Monster 7-
> Black/cedar/dark brown/light brown tiger streaks with black servings.
> 
> 52#
> 28.5"
> 312 grs
> 286 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Duckman64 said:


> Looks Fantastic! Can't wait to watch my son shoot it. Thanks again Tony!


Thanks for your patience and more importantly your business Doug. I'm sure your son will be thrilled!


----------



## Tony219er

Chris's Energy 35-
Red/black, black serving.


----------



## Tony219er

Scott's Experience-
Black/red streaks, black serving.


----------



## sgrappone

Tony219er said:


> Scott's Experience-
> Black/red streaks, black serving.


They look great Tony. I look forward to installing them and getting my bow ready for season. I only wish I had your tuning knowledge to get the most speed out of it. Thanks! Did you include the bomar stops?


----------



## Tony219er

sgrappone said:


> They look great Tony. I look forward to installing them and getting my bow ready for season. I only wish I had your tuning knowledge to get the most speed out of it. Thanks! Did you include the bomar stops?


Yes sir. The stops are in the package along with a detailed installation guide that I'm now sending with all string purchases.


----------



## sgrappone

Tony219er said:


> Yes sir. The stops are in the package along with a detailed installation guide that I'm now sending with all string purchases.


Thank you sir


----------



## Tony219er

Will's Vector 32-
Black/light brown/red pinstripe


----------



## Ryjax

Tony219er said:


> Albert's custom shop DNA-
> Cedar/bronze/dark brown pinstripe with solid cedar cables.
> 
> 63#
> 27.75"
> 442 grs
> 272 fps


Some of the coolest camo I've seen


----------



## Wagnon89

The bow is shooting awesome Tony. Thanks again!


----------



## Tony219er

Wagnon89 said:


> The bow is shooting awesome Tony. Thanks again!


I'm glad to hear that buddy. Did I not post pictures of your rig? I'm looking back and can't find them?


----------



## Tony219er

A little change of pace here. Just finished up a half dozen Easton FMJ Deep 6 Injexion's for a local guy. These arrows are fantastic and have some of the best tolerances of any shafts I've seen.


----------



## Wagnon89

Tony219er said:


> I'm glad to hear that buddy. Did I not post pictures of your rig? I'm looking back and can't find them?


Yeah they were posted a couple pages back I believe. A few pics and the specs.


----------



## Tony219er

Wagnon89 said:


> Yeah they were posted a couple pages back I believe. A few pics and the specs.


Yep I found them. I didn't go back far enough.


----------



## Skeeter 58

Here's a set of strings I got from Tony a couple weeks ago. 

My camera sux but the strings look very good. Colors seems to stand out well. 

The servings seems to be tough as well. 

I finally got to tune my bow with these strings. It's shooting bare shafts with fletched arrows to the same POI from 25 yards, which is as far as I've tried it. 

This is my first set of Furry material strings so I'm gonna have to put some more miles on them before I make my conclusion on it. So far, and from what little I've been able to shoot the bow, all is well. 

Sorry for the crappy pics but my little camera is pretty much trash. 

Well heck, pics are not wanting to upload for some reason. I'll try again in a little while. 


Happy Shooting. 

Skeet.


----------



## Tony219er

Skeeter 58 said:


> Here's a set of strings I got from Tony a couple weeks ago.
> 
> My camera sux but the strings look very good. Colors seems to stand out well.
> 
> The servings seems to be tough as well.
> 
> I finally got to tune my bow with these strings. It's shooting bare shafts with fletched arrows to the same POI from 25 yards, which is as far as I've tried it.
> 
> This is my first set of Furry material strings so I'm gonna have to put some more miles on them before I make my conclusion on it. So far, and from what little I've been able to shoot the bow, all is well.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics but my little camera is pretty much trash.
> 
> Well heck, pics are not wanting to upload for some reason. I'll try again in a little while.
> 
> 
> Happy Shooting.
> 
> Skeet.


Dang Ed those look great lol


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Looking great tony. Your turning out some sweet threads, and customs!


----------



## Skeeter 58

Tony219er said:


> Dang Ed those look great lol


Ya I know. What can I say? 

I'll try again now. This is the only one I can pull up for some reason?


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Lookin real nice, Skeet!


----------



## Tony219er

Skeeter 58 said:


> Ya I know. What can I say?
> 
> I'll try again now. This is the only one I can pull up for some reason?


Hey now! Those look good on that Realtree AP. Thanks for posting Ed.


----------



## Tony219er

Doug's Ross HIT- 
Bright orange/silver/black pinstripe
Bright orange cables

62#
29.1"
340 grs
317 fps


----------



## Doug10

Nice work!


----------



## legion_archery

Hey Tony just wanted to say thanks again for the string..........

P.S. I won the ASA Oklahoma state championship this weekend


----------



## Tony219er

legion_archery said:


> Hey Tony just wanted to say thanks again for the string..........
> 
> P.S. I won the ASA Oklahoma state championship this weekend


SWEEETTT!!! Pics or it never happened! Was that with my strings and cables?


----------



## legion_archery

Yep your strings/cables!!!!!! I haven't figured out how post pics yet......... shot 14up and only shot one eight


----------



## Tony219er

legion_archery said:


> Yep your strings/cables!!!!!! I haven't figured out how post pics yet......... shot 14up and only shot one eight


Do you have a smartphone? If so download the Tapatalk application for your device and then just sign in to ArcheryTalk.com via Tapatalk. 

It makes it very easy to browse forums and posting pictures is a breeze.


----------



## Tony219er

Posting this on behalf of "legion_archery".....

Congratulations on your first place finish! That's definitely a great achievement!! Thanks again for your support.


----------



## Tony219er

Matt's Carbon Overdrive-
Black/silver streaks


----------



## Doug10

TTT for Tony!


----------



## Mattman75

Tony219er said:


> Matt's Carbon Overdrive-
> Black/silver streaks


They look amazing!!! Tony is the man!!! I made a few changes and Tony was more than understanding and helpful!!! If anyone is on the fence about ordering from him. Don't hesitate!!! 
Thank you....
Matt


----------



## Tony219er

Mattman75 said:


> They look amazing!!! Tony is the man!!! I made a few changes and Tony was more than understanding and helpful!!! If anyone is on the fence about ordering from him. Don't hesitate!!!
> Thank you....
> Matt


Thanks brother. You got lucky because I was hours away from building your strings for the Experience that was originally planned. Good timing on the phone call! Thanks again for your patience and support!


----------



## Mattman75

No thank you! It normally never works out for me. LOL My luck would usually be getting a hold of you ten minutes after you finished!! :sad:
Thanks again!
Matt


----------



## Tony219er

RPM 360-
Flo yellow, flo yellow and black servings.


----------



## brushdog

Just ordered my second set of strings from tony the other day, this one for my buddies Maxxis 31 in orange/white with sage pin stipe. I have no doubt they will be as good as the set on my faktor! Can't wait to get them!! Will also be ordering a set for my burner soon too. Thanks tony!


----------



## Tony219er

Chris's Experience-
Black/flo green streaks


----------



## nicko

Digging the black with green pinstripes.


----------



## Joe2698

What's the turn around time now ? I know it's busy season!


----------



## Tony219er

Joe2698 said:


> What's the turn around time now ? I know it's busy season!


Build time on strings is 14-17 days.
Strings and tune is 5-6 weeks.


----------



## RuntCX2

Tony I just got my red/black Fury string's today for my E35. They went on perfect, no adjustment's needed to set cam sync. Draw weight was 62-3 lb's and 28 inch's on the money. Just got swap out the yellow drop away cord to red and install peep. 

Thank's for a fine set of thread's.

No peep at 20 yard's Slick Trick Standard and fieldtip.


----------



## Tony219er

Mike's Creed-
Red/silver/black pinstripe

61#
28.7"
340 grs
302 fps


----------



## Tony219er

brushdog said:


> Just ordered my second set of strings from tony the other day, this one for my buddies Maxxis 31 in orange/white with sage pin stipe. I have no doubt they will be as good as the set on my faktor! Can't wait to get them!! Will also be ordering a set for my burner soon too. Thanks tony!


I appreciate your business and support. 


RuntCX2 said:


> Tony I just got my red/black Fury string's today for my E35. They went on perfect, no adjustment's needed to set cam sync. Draw weight was 62-3 lb's and 28 inch's on the money. Just got swap out the yellow drop away cord to red and install peep.
> 
> Thank's for a fine set of thread's.
> 
> No peep at 20 yard's Slick Trick Standard and fieldtip.


Glad to hear from you buddy. I'm glad the string and cable set and I love hearing about it when you take the strings out of the package and go straight to the bow and not have to twist/untwist anything!!!! It sure makes life easy like that.


----------



## RuntCX2

Tony219er said:


> Glad to hear from you buddy. I'm glad the string and cable set and I love hearing about it when you take the strings out of the package and go straight to the bow and not have to twist/untwist anything!!!! It sure makes life easy like that.


When they're built right that's the way it should go. I had to put a one twist on the top to get my peep straight after I shot about 40 shot's. Quick and easy setup.


----------



## Tony219er

RuntCX2 said:


> When they're built right that's the way it should go. I had to put a one twist on the top to get my peep straight after I shot about 40 shot's. Quick and easy setup.


This is very true! I wasn't the least bit impressed with whomever's strings you sent me to blueprint.....those things looked brand new but the servings were terrible, serving separation galore!


----------



## RuntCX2

Tony219er said:


> This is very true! I wasn't the least bit impressed with whomever's strings you sent me to blueprint.....those things looked brand new but the servings were terrible, serving separation galore!


Let's just say I learned my lesson of trying to be cheap. I just looked at the other forum I'm on and they was built 5-26-14 and I sent them to you 6-17. I was kinda embarrassed to send them to you.


----------



## Tony219er

RuntCX2 said:


> Let's just say I learned my lesson of trying to be cheap. I just looked at the other forum I'm on and they was built 5-26-14 and I sent them to you 6-17. I was kinda embarrassed to send them to you.


Yikes!!! I hate to say it but you get what you pay for.....that's not always the case but it sure is that way most of the time. Live and learn, hopefully you can save the next guy the same hassle though.


----------



## RuntCX2

Tony219er said:


> Yikes!!! I hate to say it but you get what you pay for.....that's not always the case but it sure is that way most of the time. Live and learn, hopefully you can save the next guy the same hassle though.


His response to the pic's was " I don't see nothing wrong and Elite's are hard on the serving". 

Just be aware of basement/garage builder's.


----------



## BradMc26

Are you a dealer for any line of bows? If so, which ones?


----------



## 138104

PM sent for an order.


----------



## Tony219er

Perry24 said:


> PM sent for an order.


Replied to.


----------



## Tony219er

BradMc26 said:


> Are you a dealer for any line of bows? If so, which ones?


You can call or PM me for that information. Thanks.


----------



## sgrappone

Tony, I installed my string set last night after work. Your strings are amazing. I'm shooting bullet holes threw paper with bare shafts after a only 1 adjustment. Your instructions are easy to comprehend. The bomar stops are a sweet addition to the ODB cams. Thanks for the great work! You're Awesome!


----------



## RuntCX2

sgrappone said:


> Tony, I installed my string set last night after work. Your strings are amazing. I'm shooting bullet holes threw paper with bare shafts after a only 1 adjustment. Your instructions are easy to comprehend. The bomar stops are a sweet addition to the ODB cams. Thanks for the great work! You're Awesome!


I thought that was pretty neat with the install instruction's to. It took me a minute to figure out why one of my control cable's was split with a piece of string between the color's. Once I put them on I figured it out, Tony marked the spot for my drop away cord to the set I sent him. Served a spot and tied my drop away cord and didn't have to tweak the timing for my QAD. Pretty cool I thought.


----------



## Tony219er

sgrappone said:


> Tony, I installed my string set last night after work. Your strings are amazing. I'm shooting bullet holes threw paper with bare shafts after a only 1 adjustment. Your instructions are easy to comprehend. The bomar stops are a sweet addition to the ODB cams. Thanks for the great work! You're Awesome!





RuntCX2 said:


> I thought that was pretty neat with the install instruction's to. It took me a minute to figure out why one of my control cable's was split with a piece of string between the color's. Once I put them on I figured it out, Tony marked the spot for my drop away cord to the set I sent him. Served a spot and tied my drop away cord and didn't have to tweak the timing for my QAD. Pretty cool I thought.


Thanks fellas! I meant to put that in the installation guide but forgot. So anyone else reading this, if you see a string tag in a cable use that as your "down" cable....the tag is to easily find and split the center of the string bundle for a cable driven drop away rest. 

Fyi: any of you Elite shooters that order strings and want to use the Limbsaver leeches, please state so so I can insert tags in all of the locations for easy installation of the string leeches. Otherwise I have seen it where you can't get the center of the string bundle which can cause some peep rotation because of the leeches not being in the center of the bundle. It basically changes the load on the strands and cause the rotation.


----------



## sgrappone

Tony, I forgot to mention the longer yoke legs seems to really improve tuning the ODB cam system. Nice touch! I would've never thought such a simple change could make tuning the ODB system even easier. Also, It may be just me but with your strings installed my Experience seems to have a smoother draw than before.


----------



## sgrappone

RuntCX2 said:


> I thought that was pretty neat with the install instruction's to. It took me a minute to figure out why one of my control cable's was split with a piece of string between the color's. Once I put them on I figured it out, Tony marked the spot for my drop away cord to the set I sent him. Served a spot and tied my drop away cord and didn't have to tweak the timing for my QAD. Pretty cool I thought.


When I noticed the tag in the down cable, I wondered what is this for and realized it was for a rest cord. Tony seems to think of everything. I foresee more string purchases from Tony in my future.


----------



## Tony219er

sgrappone said:


> Tony, I forgot to mention the longer yoke legs seems to really improve tuning the ODB cam system. Nice touch! I would've never thought such a simple change could make tuning the ODB system even easier. Also, It may be just me but with your strings installed my Experience seems to have a smoother draw than before.


Yes sir, I love the longer yoke legs, you get more fine tunability that way.


----------



## Tony219er

Hey guys just wanted to update a few of you guys that have bows here now. The following will be getting finished up this week. 

Johnny Middleton
Brian Tripp
Jeff Hagman
Ricky Killens

If all goes as planned all of the above will be done and shipped by the end of the week. Thanks again for your patience fella's, it's much appreciated. I am super slammed busy right now and doing the best I can to maintain and stay on schedule.


----------



## Tony219er

Sean's Insanity CPXL-
Red, red and black servings.


----------



## Tony219er

Kraig's Energy 32-
Black/blue/flo green pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Chad's Invasion-
Flo yellow/black


----------



## rsolano

Marked for interest


----------



## Tony219er

I have a bunch more pictures to upload from over the weekend. Also got a few more string sets built today that will ship tomorrow.


----------



## Tony219er

It's alive!!!!


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Looks great bro!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Dang! That looks better than before.


----------



## rackmasterlgw

> NoDeerInIowa
> Dang! That looks better than before.


Agreed.
Brought her back from the dead.


----------



## Joebert

Yeah buddy! Looks saweeeeeet! Congrats!


----------



## Ryjax

That's awesome you were were able to revive it!


----------



## Tony219er

Martin Bone Hunter-
Black/tan


----------



## Tony219er

MELLY-MEL said:


> Looks great bro!





NoDeerInIowa said:


> Dang! That looks better than before.





rackmasterlgw said:


> Agreed.
> Brought her back from the dead.





Joebert said:


> Yeah buddy! Looks saweeeeeet! Congrats!





Ryjax said:


> That's awesome you were were able to revive it!


Thanks guys. I couldn't have done without Bowtech's help and their bending over backwards for me. It did turn out pretty nice. I'm not digging the flo green strings though....need to figure something out for them.


----------



## Tony219er

Tim's DNA-
Black on black


----------



## Tony219er

Does anyone know what kind of tape measure Mathews uses? Are they using a different measuring scale up there in Sparta?? Just curious where they come up with their string and cable lengths from.....I know it's been going on for years but this Chill X I just started on isn't even close to listed lengths. 

Mathews specs:
string- 65 3/16"
cables- 32 7/8"

Real life, straight off the bow:
string- 65"
cables- 32 9/16"


----------



## 138104

Probably the same tape measure they used to measure their draw length.


----------



## ArcheryEngineer

Tony219er said:


> Thanks guys. I couldn't have done without Bowtech's help and their bending over backwards for me. It did turn out pretty nice. I'm not digging the flo green strings though....need to figure something out for them.


I agree, the limbs and riser look fantastic but the string colors need a change; some combination of white, black, brown and grey would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Tony219er

Perry24 said:


> Probably the same tape measure they used to measure their draw length.


That's for damn sure lol. Not even close! 


ArcheryEngineer said:


> I agree, the limbs and riser look fantastic but the string colors need a change; some combination of white, black, brown and grey would be pretty sweet.


Yeah I'm going to see about fixing that


----------



## Tony219er

ArcheryEngineer said:


> I agree, the limbs and riser look fantastic but the string colors need a change; some combination of white, black, brown and grey would be pretty sweet.


Btw did the "Dark Knight" show up yet?


----------



## ArcheryEngineer

Tony219er said:


> Btw did the "Dark Knight" show up yet?


It's on the delivery truck right now; can't wait!


----------



## string music

Ol Destroyer looking good Tony. Let me know when your ready to ship it to me


----------



## Tony219er

John's Chill X-
Flo green with tan and black tiger streaks, tan servings.


----------



## Tony219er

string music said:


> Ol Destroyer looking good Tony. Let me know when your ready to ship it to me


I'll get right on that!


----------



## jdog66

Tony219er said:


> John's Chill X-
> Flo green with tan and black tiger streaks, tan servings.


Looks great Tony! I saw your response about the string/cable lengths. Any other issues you've ran into? Thanks!


----------



## Tony219er

jdog66 said:


> Looks great Tony! I saw your response about the string/cable lengths. Any other issues you've ran into? Thanks!


Not yet. Hopefully I don't run into any problems either. I can't afford anymore set backs.


----------



## Tony219er

Just wanted to let you guys know that this week has been a total waste of time. Everything I have touched has turned to sh*t.....nothing is going my way and I haven't accomplished much but going backwards. For the guys who are waiting for bows I'm doing my best, I can promise you guys that. I want to get these bows done more than anyone. Thanks for your patience and I'll be in touch soon.


----------



## Tony219er

Ryan's RPM 360-
Silver with red and black tiger streaks.


----------



## Ryjax

Sent you a pm


----------



## bowhuntin_KS

Pm sent on an order


----------



## unklechuckles19

Just wanted to throw this out there for any prospective clients. I sent my bow to Tony just over a year ago. The bow shoots today just as lights out as it did the day I got it back. No creep, no peep twist, no nothing. Couldn't be happier with the way it turned out. Thanks again Tony!


----------



## brushdog

Hope this coming week turns out much better for you buddy! Cant wait to get the strings for my buddies maxxis in the mail!! I may have to buy him a new bow though, i know im going to want to keep this thing when im done giving it an overhaul and see how good it looks with your strings added to it!!! LOL


----------



## Tony219er

Thanks guys! I'm getting some stuff done today, finally! Looks like I will get 3 bows done by the end of today....Johnny Middleton's Chill X, Jeff Hagman's Evo and Joe Demacko's CPXL. 

Thank goodness!!!!


----------



## Tony219er

Johnny Middleton's Chill X-
Flo green with tan and black tiger streaks, tan servings. 

71#
28.25"
396 grs
297 fps










Sorry about the arrow buddy.....near miss on a Robinhood!


----------



## Tony219er

Jeff Hagman's Dream Season Evo-
Flo orange/silver/black pinstripe

63#
29"
370 grs
322 fps!!!


----------



## Tony219er

Joe Demacko's Insanity CPXL-
Silver/black/blue tiger streaks

70#
28.7"
454 grs
280 fps


----------



## Daniel75

Perry24 said:


> Probably the same tape measure they used to measure their draw length.


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## jdog66

Dang Tony! Chill-X looks great!. No worries on the near Robin Hood. That's a good sign!


----------



## Tony219er

jdog66 said:


> Dang Tony! Chill-X looks great!. No worries on the near Robin Hood. That's a good sign!


Yeah she's a shooter buddy! I included the arrow so you can salvage the insert and field point if you wanted to. It is so quiet and vibe free, I really like that bow.


----------



## Khunter

Tony219er said:


> Jeff Hagman's Dream Season Evo-
> Flo orange/silver/black pinstripe
> 
> 63#
> 29"
> 370 grs
> 322 fps!!!
> 
> Wow! Is that right!?
> That is 358 IBO if my calculations are correct! That is insane for a bow that draws as smooth as the Evo, most RPMs aren't getting that.


----------



## Tony219er

I ended up changing the string colors on this one. The flo green strings just weren't doing it for me so I decided to match it up. I think it turned out great. 

White with light brown and black tiger streaks. 











Represent!


----------



## Tony219er

Khunter said:


> Tony219er said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff Hagman's Dream Season Evo-
> Flo orange/silver/black pinstripe
> 
> 63#
> 29"
> 370 grs
> 322 fps!!!
> 
> Wow! Is that right!?
> That is 358 IBO if my calculations are correct! That is insane for a bow that draws as smooth as the Evo, most RPMs aren't getting that.
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't kidding man! I literally had to do a triple take to see if it was for real lol. One thing's for sure and that is that this Evo is one of the fastest 6" brace height bows I've ever seen.
Click to expand...


----------



## JHENS87

insane numbers on an Evo. I need to send you my omen to see what numbers you can get outta it


----------



## PAKraig

Tony219er said:


> I ended up changing the string colors on this one. The flo green strings just weren't doing it for me so I decided to match it up. I think it turned out great.
> 
> White with light brown and black tiger streaks.


Those colors look great with that Predator camo! Looks very "complete"........for now.


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> insane numbers on an Evo. I need to send you my omen to see what numbers you can get outta it


I know man. I thought my chrono was broke or acting up by I shot it right beside the Insanity CPXL, Chill X, and an RPM 360 and it was all adding up to the Evo being a freak bow. Part of me wanted to buy it off Jeff lol.


----------



## JHENS87

dont blame you there, evos are real shooters


----------



## Joebert

Tony the new threads on the d340 look sick bro!!! Definitely compliment the predator camo extremely well, good eye brother!!


----------



## Khunter

Tony219er said:


> I know man. I thought my chrono was broke or acting up by I shot it right beside the Insanity CPXL, Chill X, and an RPM 360 and it was all adding up to the Evo being a freak bow. Part of me wanted to buy it off Jeff lol.


That's what I was thinking, can I have Jeff's contact information? Lol


----------



## Sean243

Got my string and cables from Tony last week for my CPXL. The threads are top notch as usual. That gives me two bows outfitted with some of the finest threads available. Had a chance to snap a few pics the other night.

Thanks Tony. The RPM is next.

One of the CPXL, one of both, one more of the CPXL


----------



## Tony219er

Joebert said:


> Tony the new threads on the d340 look sick bro!!! Definitely compliment the predator camo extremely well, good eye brother!!


Thanks man. I was hesitant to build that combo before because my AP Snow Invasion has nearly identical colors, but now that the Invasion is gone I was good to g on that color combo.


Khunter said:


> That's what I was thinking, can I have Jeff's contact information? Lol


I'm going to give Jeff's number to like 100 different AT'ers......we can all bug him until he folds and sells it LOL!


Sean243 said:


> Got my string and cables from Tony last week for my CPXL. The threads are top notch as usual. That gives me two bows outfitted with some of the finest threads available. Had a chance to snap a few pics the other night.
> 
> Thanks Tony. The RPM is next.
> 
> One of the CPXL, one of both, one more of the CPXL


Thanks Sean! That's a mighty fine looking lineup you have there...I'm a sucker for the custom shop bows:teeth:by the way I am going to spray your limbs again this week. I think the catalyst I had was bad or something because the paint just wasn't curing right. Sorry for the delay on them.


----------



## Jay Sea

Great set of strings.


----------



## Tony219er

Matt's Experience-
Red/silver/blue pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Brent's Vector 32-
Red on red


----------



## Tony219er

Blake's Evolution-
Black and white/red and silver tiger streaks (possibly the new Stormy Hardwoods Original color combo)


----------



## Tony219er

Wes, aka "String Music", your strings are sitting on the stretchers now and will be served and shipped tomorrow!


----------



## Tony219er

Jay Sea said:


> Great set of strings.


Thanks brother! Do you have any other pictures? I'd love to see some better pictures of the strings installed on your bow. I really liked that color combo.

I think it was these right?


----------



## Ryjax

Tony219er said:


> Blake's Evolution-
> Black and white/red and silver tiger streaks (possibly the new Stormy Hardwoods Original color combo)


Those are awesome!


----------



## acuyouthguy

hope its a better week my friend….. as always, those strings look almost too good to shoot….. almost


----------



## string music

Tony219er said:


> Wes, aka "String Music", your strings are sitting on the stretchers now and will be served and shipped tomorrow!



Sweet!!!


----------



## Tony219er

John's Mathews LX-
Red and Black, red servings.


----------



## Tony219er

Ryjax said:


> Those are awesome!


Yeah man I think they will look awesome on the Stormy Evolution. Hopefully the owner will post some pictures. 


acuyouthguy said:


> hope its a better week my friend….. as always, those strings look almost too good to shoot….. almost


It can't be any worse.


----------



## Tony219er

Chris's Carbon Spyder 30-
Flo green/silver/black pinstripe with flo green servings.


----------



## Tony219er

Wes's RPM 360-
Sand/sage/dark brown tiger streaks with red servings. 










These may look odd in the package but they should look sweet on his AP Green RPM 360 with the red accents.


----------



## string music

Tony219er said:


> Wes's RPM 360-
> Sand/sage/dark brown tiger streaks with red servings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These may look odd in the package but they should look sweet on his AP Green RPM 360 with the red accents.



Look great Tony. I will post some pics of them on the bow as soon as I get them installed. This bow is gonna turn out pretty sick with the red acc.and the Apg Camo


----------



## ridgehunter70

Tony219er said:


> Chris's Carbon Spyder 30-
> Flo green/silver/black pinstripe with flo green servings.


Looks great tony I will post up some pics when I get it done.


----------



## Tony219er

ridgehunter70 said:


> Looks great tony I will post up some pics when I get it done.


Thanks Chris. It's too bad USPS failed to deliver on time.....it seems to be the norm with them. I don't understand why your strings went from Indiana to Pennsylvania, when they are going to Kentucky


----------



## Tony219er

David's Reflex Buckskin-
Hunter green/bronze/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Jason's Allegiance-
Flo green/flo purple


----------



## Tony219er

My old man's Bowtech Experience-
Black/light brown/flo yellow pinstripe


----------



## wpk

Bump for ya pm sent


----------



## Guardian Shoote

Awesome just sent the pics to my costumer 
They look great
Many thx



Tony219er said:


> David's Reflex Buckskin-
> Hunter green/bronze/black pinstripe


----------



## Ryjax

Hey Tony I sent you an email


----------



## cassellm

My Apologies for not posting my review of Tony's work earlier. I sent my Creed to Tony for string/cables and a Tune up. I have tuned and shot Mathews before but I could not get good arrow flight out this bow. Bow came back with AWESOME string/cable set and my arrows fly SWEET. Besides the end product Tony kept in touch and educated me some on my particular bow and bows in general. Worth EVERY penny!


----------



## Tony219er

Guardian Shoote said:


> Awesome just sent the pics to my costumer
> They look great
> Many thx


Thanks again David!


----------



## Tony219er

Ryjax said:


> Hey Tony I sent you an email


I will check my emails this evening.


----------



## Tony219er

cassellm said:


> My Apologies for not posting my review of Tony's work earlier. I sent my Creed to Tony for string/cables and a Tune up. I have tuned and shot Mathews before but I could not get good arrow flight out this bow. Bow came back with AWESOME string/cable set and my arrows fly SWEET. Besides the end product Tony kept in touch and educated me some on my particular bow and bows in general. Worth EVERY penny!


I'm very happy to hear that it's all going well and that you got what you had hoped for and expected.


----------



## Tony219er

wpk said:


> Bump for ya pm sent





Ryjax said:


> Hey Tony I sent you an email


Replied to both of you guys.


----------



## pcbowjunky

View attachment 2014266
View attachment 2014267
View attachment 2014268


Thanks Tony new strings look great!!! Thanks for the how to tie your peep thread too! I need all the help I can get. Sorry about the camera work jack of all traits master of none.:darkbeer:


----------



## jdog66

Bump for a great guy, and a great service. The Chill-X is shooting lights out, and Tony was very patient and extremely helpful with all my questions. He'll be doing all my strings from now on!


----------



## Tony219er

pcbowjunky said:


> View attachment 2014266
> View attachment 2014267
> View attachment 2014268
> 
> 
> Thanks Tony new strings look great!!! Thanks for the how to tie your peep thread too! I need all the help I can get. Sorry about the camera work jack of all traits master of none.:darkbeer:





jdog66 said:


> Bump for a great guy, and a great service. The Chill-X is shooting lights out, and Tony was very patient and extremely helpful with all my questions. He'll be doing all my strings from now on!


Thanks guys, I'm glad you're satisfied with the work.


----------



## Tony219er

Today was a very productive day......FINALLY!!! I wish everyday could go this smooth LOL. I ended up getting four complete string sets done and tuned three bows with new string installs. 

Vector Turbo with flo orange/flo green
PSE Freak with black/tan/red pinstripe
SX-1 with silver/brown/black pinstripe
Z7 with sand/sage/dark brown
'07 Tech Hunter Elite with cocobolo/bright orange 

Pics to follow....


----------



## Tony219er

Brian's Hoyt Vector Turbo-
Flo green/flo orange

Specs to follow


----------



## Tony219er

Rick's PSE Freak-
Tan/black/red pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Doug's Bow Madness XS-
Hunter green/flo green pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Chad's Maxxis 31-
White/hunter green/flo orange pinstripe


----------



## budtripp

Tony219er said:


> Brian's Hoyt Vector Turbo-
> Flo green/flo orange
> 
> Specs to follow


Man these strings look awesome! I really needed to mow my yard yesterday but I just couldn't put the bow down and shot until dark. Thanks again Tony!


----------



## brushdog

Tony219er said:


> Chad's Maxxis 31-
> White/hunter green/flo orange pinstripe


Wow, those look great!! Thank you very much, and sorry for the last minute color change!! I will post pics of them on the bow ASAP!! Thanks again tony and I Hope you have a safe and successful season this year!!


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Brian's Hoyt Vector Turbo-
> Flo green/flo orange
> 
> Specs to follow


61#
28.5"
380 grs
288 fps


----------



## Tony219er

budtripp said:


> Man these strings look awesome! I really needed to mow my yard yesterday but I just couldn't put the bow down and shot until dark. Thanks again Tony!


Who needs to mow when you have shooting to do? At least you have your priorities straight


----------



## Skeeter 58

A bump for Tony!


----------



## Tony219er

Dallas's DXT-
Bright orange/black


----------



## Tony219er

Mike's Anarchy HC-
Flo orange/black


----------



## Tony219er

Skeeter 58 said:


> A bump for Tony!


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Tony219er

Johnathan's Vector Turbo-
Red/grey/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Ryan's Chill R-
Grey with red and black tiger streaks


----------



## marcin04pl

Tony219er said:


> Ryan's Chill R-
> Grey with red and black tiger streaks



I like this set a lot, I think it looks bad ass!!! Nice work Tony!!!


----------



## Khunter

marcin04pl said:


> I like this set a lot, I think it looks bad ass!!! Nice work Tony!!!


I agree, those look awesome!


----------



## Ryjax

Tony219er said:


> Ryan's Chill R-
> Grey with red and black tiger streaks


Those might be the best I've seen yet! Good thing they are headed to my house lol
Thanks again brother!


----------



## legion_archery

Hey Tony I just wanted to let you know that the strings performed great at the Buckmasters Top Bow World Championship.......... I won qualifier #2 and I shot the highest score of the Championship and I won the Championship!!!!!!!!! 

Thanks again tony for the strings


----------



## TMax27

Good job Tyler!


----------



## rock_slinger

The Evo shoots awesome! Thanks for the great work! I have not shot in over a chrono but is by far the flattest shootn 60 lb I have ever shot! Great work done by Tony guys!


----------



## PAKraig

Tony219er said:


> IMO the finish issue was addressed with the finish on the CarbonCore limbs. Anyways guys are going to need to get all their bashing and hate in now.....*because they will soon have the best finish available to the industry*.


Any chance you'd care to elaborate on this Tony? New finishing process for Bowtech in 2014/15??


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

PAKraig said:


> Any chance you'd care to elaborate on this Tony? New finishing process for Bowtech in 2014/15??


Kolorfusion for 2015


----------



## PAKraig

nodeeriniowa said:


> kolorfusion for 2015


fact??


----------



## Joebert

legion_archery said:


> Hey Tony I just wanted to let you know that the strings performed great at the Buckmasters Top Bow World Championship.......... I won qualifier #2 and I shot the highest score of the Championship and I won the Championship!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks again tony for the strings



Congrats bro !!


----------



## Tony219er

Sean's PSE HF6-
Solid red


----------



## Tony219er

John's Carbon Rose-
Flo pink with flo purple and black tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

legion_archery said:


> Hey Tony I just wanted to let you know that the strings performed great at the Buckmasters Top Bow World Championship.......... I won qualifier #2 and I shot the highest score of the Championship and I won the Championship!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks again tony for the strings


Congrats buddy! That's definitely an accomplishment.


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> Any chance you'd care to elaborate on this Tony? New finishing process for Bowtech in 2014/15??


Word on the street is that they will be utilizing a bunch of Oregon kindergartner's armed with Crayola crayons Industry changing technology as they say LOL!


----------



## Tony219er

Chris's Obsession Sniper GT-
Grey with red and black tiger streaks


----------



## PAKraig

Tony219er said:


> Word on the street is that they will be utilizing a bunch of Oregon kindergartner's armed with Crayola crayons Industry changing technology as they say LOL!


You need a vacation brother!


----------



## Tony219er

legion_archery said:


> Hey Tony I just wanted to let you know that the strings performed great at the Buckmasters Top Bow World Championship.......... I won qualifier #2 and I shot the highest score of the Championship and I won the Championship!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks again tony for the strings


I'm going to have to send you some shirts.


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> You need a vacation brother!


Hahaha! Soon enough buddy. I'm taking almost all of November off and I can't wait!


----------



## Lungbustah

Can't wait to get mine in the mail. Still running a 2 week delay?


----------



## Tony219er

Kraig's D350 and Insanity CPX-
"Fire tiger"....aka red/bright orange/bright yellow/black tiger streaks

IMO this layout is one of the best looking color combos ever.....everyone who sees it wants it! It's definitely a pain to build, especially for bows with split buss cables, in the end it's worth it though.


----------



## Ryjax

Tony219er said:


> Kraig's D350 and Insanity CPX-
> "Fire tiger"....aka red/bright orange/bright yellow/black tiger streaks
> 
> IMO this layout is one of the best looking color combos ever.....everyone who sees it wants it! It's definitely a pain to build, especially for bows with split buss cables, in the end it's worth it though.


I still think these are the best looking strings I've seen. Part of me could kick myself for not getting them when you showed them to me, but part of my really likes the combo I ended up with. If I can get things worked out on that project we discussed, I think this is the combo I want for the "Mini Mamba" lol


----------



## Doebuster

Those do look really good ! Excellent looking strings . Im a flo green ,flo yellow fan ! Mine will be here soon !


----------



## Tony219er

Lungbustah said:


> Can't wait to get mine in the mail. Still running a 2 week delay?


Did you order a set? If so when did you place the order? I'm currently around 14-17 business days on build time. 

I am pretty sure all orders up to 8/1 ate shipped or will be tomorrow. I'm slowly catching up.


----------



## ronoconn

Tony219er said:


> Kraig's D350 and Insanity CPX-
> "Fire tiger"....aka red/bright orange/bright yellow/black tiger streaks


That is a sweet looking set of strings. 'Fire Tiger' is a good name for it. I always think of Candy Corn when I see it though.


----------



## hrchdog

Tony219er said:


> John's Carbon Rose-
> Flo pink with flo purple and black tiger streaks


Tony my wife wants a set like this for her heartbreaker.


----------



## Lungbustah

Yea I ordered them Monday morning red+black with yellow pins for insanity cpx


----------



## Tony219er

Brandon's Insanity CPX-
Red/grey, red servings


----------



## Tony219er

Lungbustah said:


> Yea I ordered them Monday morning red+black with yellow pins for insanity cpx


Ok thanks. I can't keep track of AT username's. I am currently still around 14-17 business days on strings. I have it on the website and try to keep it as updated as I can. Thanks for your order.


----------



## Tony219er

hrchdog said:


> Tony my wife wants a set like this for her heartbreaker.


It's been a popular choice with the locals and their daughter's. My daughter is likely going to build that same set for her new Carbon Rose. She mentioned replacing the black for flo yellow.....either way she's pretty stoked.


----------



## GGFerrier

Just ordered mine! Can't wait to get these stock threads off my RPM


----------



## nicko

Tony, just wanted to let you know I am completely sold on the Fury string material you use. Since I installed the set you made for me, I haven't seen any of the fuzzing I normally see with 452X. The strings look as good as the day I got them.


----------



## bowtech2006

nicko said:


> Tony, just wanted to let you know I am completely sold on the Fury string material you use. Since I installed the set you made for me, I haven't seen any of the fuzzing I normally see with 452X. The strings look as good as the day I got them.



I agree with you nicko I have three bows here with his strings and Fury material and been shooting them for over 6 months and no fuzzing or seprating at the loops or any where.

Keep up the great work Tony.


----------



## Ryjax

Tony- I received the chill r strings today. They look even better in person! Hopefully I will be able to get them on tomorrow. Thanks again!


----------



## Jeremy Babcock

Whats your turn around time on string sets?


----------



## bowhuntin_KS

cant wait to see/get in my Orders!


----------



## Tony219er

nicko said:


> Tony, just wanted to let you know I am completely sold on the Fury string material you use. Since I installed the set you made for me, I haven't seen any of the fuzzing I normally see with 452X. The strings look as good as the day I got them.





bowtech2006 said:


> I agree with you nicko I have three bows here with his strings and Fury material and been shooting them for over 6 months and no fuzzing or seprating at the loops or any where.
> 
> Keep up the great work Tony.


That's what I like to hear! I've had very good luck with the Fury material and the feedback has been almost all positive. Thanks for taking the time to let me know.


----------



## Tony219er

Ryjax said:


> Tony- I received the chill r strings today. They look even better in person! Hopefully I will be able to get them on tomorrow. Thanks again!


Awesome brother. Let me know if you have any questions or concerns. 


bowhuntin_KS said:


> cant wait to see/get in my Orders!


I'm doing my best to get everything done on time. It's been very busy the past few weeks.


----------



## Tony219er

Jeremy Babcock said:


> Whats your turn around time on string sets?


About 14-17 business days. Unfortunately if you're in a hurry I'm definitely not your best bet.


----------



## Ryjax

Just wanted you to see how they look on the bow. Honestly the bow feels smoother with these and is 5fps faster!


----------



## Tony219er

Ryjax said:


> Just wanted you to see how they look on the bow. Honestly the bow feels smoother with these and is 5fps faster!


SWEETNESS! How were the lengths? With Mathews listed lengths being from a foreign measuring system I'm always concerned with the strings the Mathews strings I send out.


----------



## Tony219er

nicko said:


> Tony, just wanted to let you know I am completely sold on the Fury string material you use. Since I installed the set you made for me, I haven't seen any of the fuzzing I normally see with 452X. The strings look as good as the day I got them.


Honestly Nick the only time I've seen any fuzzing or had complaints about fuzzing is from crappy cable slides. Bowtech's slides are terrible and will chew through cables in a hurry, Elite has had some bad ones as of late too. Another I don't like is the Saunders HyperGlide, I know alot of guys do but I hate those things lol. They are as rough on cables as any slide I've seen.

The best aftermarket slide is the Bomar Super Slide, they are awesome and the best slide available IMO.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Honestly Nick the only time I've seen any fuzzing or had complaints about fuzzing is from crappy cable slides. Bowtech's slides are terrible and will chew through cables in a hurry, Elite has had some bad ones as of late too. Another I don't like is the Saunders HyperGlide, I know alot of guys do but I hate those things lol. They are as rough on cables as any slide I've seen.
> 
> The best aftermarket slide is the Bomar Super Slide, they are awesome and the best slide available IMO.


Here's a few pictures of the Bomar Super slides. It might be hard to see the nice beveled leading edge in the pictures. They are without a doubt the easiest on cables. The one on my Assassin had at least 10k shots through it and had absolutely zero cable chaffing.


----------



## Tony219er

Doug's RPM 360-
Bronze/silver, silver servings.


----------



## Ryjax

Tony219er said:


> SWEETNESS! How were the lengths? With Mathews listed lengths being from a foreign measuring system I'm always concerned with the strings the Mathews strings I send out.


I wasn't there today when he put them on, but he did say the specs were spot on. 33" ATA and 6.25" BH.


----------



## Tony219er

Ryjax said:


> I wasn't there today when he put them on, but he did say the specs were spot on. 33" ATA and 6.25" BH.


That's a beautiful thing


----------



## Ryjax

Tony219er said:


> That's a beautiful thing


Yes sir it is! Thanks again!


----------



## coff24

How long to tune and change strings once you get bow, thanks


----------



## Tony219er

Geir's Experience-
Red/black


----------



## Tony219er

My daughter just finished these up for her new Carbon Rose and I must say she did a fantastic job! Very proud of her. Now we just need the bow

Flo pink/flo purple/flo yellow pinstripe with black and clear servings.


----------



## Joebert

Tony219er said:


> My daughter just finished these up for her new Carbon Rose and I must say she did a fantastic job! Very proud of her. Now we just need the bow
> 
> Flo pink/flo purple/flo yellow pinstripe with black and clear servings.


Those are SWEET looking bro! She keeps that up and she's gonna end up building the strings LOL!


----------



## Tony219er

coff24 said:


> How long to tune and change strings once you get bow, thanks


4-6 weeks is a good bet right now.....but its a little crazy with a lot of hunting seasons approaching. Year round I average approximately 4 weeks on strings and tune, but right now I'm swamped with string orders, bows to do strings/tune, not to mention the local people bringing bows in so it's hard to say for sure. I try to keep it under 6 weeks but it really depends on the bows cooperating and nothing going wrong lol.

Unfortunately it's hard to find good, trustworthy help so I do everything myself, their's no hired help touching any of the strings or doing any tuning. Like I tell everyone, if you're in a hurry I'm probably not your guy.....but if you have some time I'd love to build your strings and tune your bow. 

*I do offer an expedition/emergency service for guys in a pinch....(cut strings, dropped bows, tuning issues, etc) basically I guarantee that the bows done and shipped within a few days of receiving it and string orders bought outright are done and shipped via Priority mail (included) or Overnight Express ($25) mail in 3 days. 
* $35 for string orders
* $45 for strings and tuning


----------



## bighunterguy

Hey Tony, do you get any speed loss with solid flo strings and cables?


----------



## Tony219er

bighunterguy said:


> Hey Tony, do you get any speed loss with solid flo strings and cables?


Not enough to make a difference, if their is it's only a few fps.

The main thing you have to be aware of with a solid flo color string is the finished diameter of the served portions of the string bundle. Obviously the flo colors are a little thicker and if the string builder doesn't take that into consideration you can/will end up too thick. IMO that is the most causal factor in serving separation.


----------



## Tony219er

bighunterguy said:


> Hey Tony, do you get any speed loss with solid flo strings and cables?


I have solid flo yellow strings on my RPM and when I built the flo yellow strings I messed around with a solid black string as well. The difference between the flo yellow string and a solid black string was 2 fps. That was with the solid flo yellow cables and the shooting string's at identical lengths with identical speed nock weights and layouts.


----------



## Tony219er

Just finished up this Experience for my olé man and figured I'd share. He's been shooting the same bow for the past 14 years so my brother's and I surprised him with a new rig. It was planned as a Christmas present but we couldn't wait that long! The look on his face was priceless!!! 

I airbrushed the limbs with Duracoat in Tactical Coyote Tan, I think they came out great and look really good on the black riser. I also had Mindy at Onestringer print some limb decals and Dave at Torqueless built the side plates. We had some custom engraving done to set it off.

Black/light brown/flo yellow pinstripe

















Wood smoke sides w/custom engraving









Tactical Coyote Tan limbs w/decals


----------



## string music

Tony219er said:


> Just finished up this Experience for my olé man and figured I'd share. He's been shooting the same bow for the past 14 years so my brother's and I surprised him with a new rig. It was planned as a Christmas present but we couldn't wait that long! The look on his face was priceless!!!
> 
> I airbrushed the limbs with Duracoat in Tactical Coyote Tan, I think they came out great and look really good on the black riser. I also had Mindy at Onestringer print some limb decals and Dave at Torqueless built the side plates. We had some custom engraving done to set it off.
> 
> Black/light brown/flo yellow pinstripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood smoke sides w/custom engraving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tactical Coyote Tan limbs w/decals


Wow. That Experience turned out great Tony. I would have liked to seen the smile on your dad's face when he received that awesome gift. Good stuff Brother.


----------



## Tony219er

string music said:


> Wow. That Experience turned out great Tony. I would have liked to seen the smile on your dad's face when he received that awesome gift. Good stuff Brother.


Thanks man. Yeah it was definitely a great gift. My youngest brother deserves all the credit, it was his idea and his bow that he decided to gift. Very selfless.


----------



## Joebert

Tony219er said:


> Thanks man. Yeah it was definitely a great gift. My youngest brother deserves all the credit, it was his idea and his bow that he decided to gift. Very selfless.



Wow! Very awesome bro! Bet your pops is so pumped right now!


----------



## Tony219er

Joebert said:


> Those are SWEET looking bro! She keeps that up and she's gonna end up building the strings LOL!


Yeah she's getting pretty dang good and helps out when she can.


Joebert said:


> Wow! Very awesome bro! Bet your pops is so pumped right now!


That's for sure! It was an awesome gesture on my younger brothers part and I was glad to be a part of it even though I did very little.


----------



## Joebert

Tony219er said:


> Yeah she's getting pretty dang good and helps out when she can.
> 
> That's for sure! It was an awesome gesture on my younger brothers part and I was glad to be a part of it even though I did very little.


It's a really satisfying feeling when they want to follow in your footsteps.. I have 3 daughters 8,5,and 2 1/2 yrs old and they all are chasing me around like a madman every time I pick my bow up. My oldest currently shoots, her birthday is in October and she's plenty big enough now to get into an infinite edge bet your delighted that she's taken an interest in it!!


----------



## Tony219er

Joebert said:


> It's a really satisfying feeling when they want to follow in your footsteps.. I have 3 daughters 8,5,and 2 1/2 yrs old and they all are chasing me around like a madman every time I pick my bow up. My oldest currently shoots, her birthday is in October and she's plenty big enough now to get into an infinite edge bet your delighted that she's taken an interest in it!!


It most certainly is. It's probably the most enjoyable part about the sport, having the youngster's follow your footsteps and show genuine interest is a very gratifying feeling. 

I have two and both love the sport, love to hunt, and love the outdoors. My daughter's 13 years old and has not only taken a liking to bowhunting, she has also taken a liking to the technical side of archery, with the tuning and string building.....and I must say she's getting pretty dang good! She's super stoked about the upcoming season and of course her new bow due in this week. 

My other is 1.5 years old, he is of the canine variety, a black lab male that also loves to hunt....he prefers the waterfowl and shed hunting side though


----------



## Ol' red beard

Tony219er said:


> Brandon's Insanity CPX-
> Red/grey, red servings


Got them today installing tomorrow..look great! Thanks tony!


----------



## bluestreaker

Hey Tony that Fire Tiger is beautiful man! Just wondering if you have ever used any other color serving on that like red or clear, if so whats your favorite color serving to use on it? Thanks Tony


----------



## Tony219er

bluestreaker said:


> Hey Tony that Fire Tiger is beautiful man! Just wondering if you have ever used any other color serving on that like red or clear, if so whats your favorite color serving to use on it? Thanks Tony


Thanks man, it's definitely been a very popular color combo and for good reason, it looks killer! I've done both black and clear on it and prefer the black for sure. The clear looks good but it just doesn't stay looking as clean as the black and the black definitely makes the colors stand out because of the sharp contrast. That's why I use black servings on like 90% of the strings I build, especially the flo colors. I just makes those colors really POP.

I'm just not a big fan of the colored servings, in many cases it ruins a great looking string. The only time I like the colored servings is when I'm doing a solid colored string, mainly because it makes the string look like it's not even served.


----------



## bluestreaker

Tony219er said:


> Thanks man, it's definitely been a very popular color combo and for good reason, it looks killer! I've done both black and clear on it and prefer the black for sure. The clear looks good but it just doesn't stay looking as clean as the black and the black definitely makes the colors stand out because of the sharp contrast. That's why I use black servings on like 90% of the strings I build, especially the flo colors. I just makes those colors really POP.
> 
> I'm just not a big fan of the colored servings, in many cases it ruins a great looking string. The only time I like the colored servings is when I'm doing a solid colored string, mainly because it makes the string look like it's not even served.


Thanks for the reply Tony & that makes sense. I've spent way too much time lookin at strings & I just gota have that one & I really want to try the Fury too. You will definately be hearing from me soon & Im so sorry man but its guna have split yokes lol.


----------



## nick060200

Just wanted to point out when ordering on a mobile device thru the website it directs you to a mobile PayPal site and I didn't have the option to add notes to seller about my bow. Sorry for being a PITA. Even when I requested the desktop version it won't allow it on my phone. I just went back and went thru an order again and got to the pay now part and no where was an option to send any messages. I just canceled out of it at the end. 
Maybe make a note of it. I know I'm not the only one who uses a phone as a computer. 
Looking forward to the strings


----------



## wpk

nick060200 said:


> Just wanted to point out when ordering on a mobile device thru the website it directs you to a mobile PayPal site and I didn't have the option to add notes to seller about my bow. Sorry for being a PITA. Even when I requested the desktop version it won't allow it on my phone. I just went back and went thru an order again and got to the pay now part and no where was an option to send any messages. I just canceled out of it at the end.
> Maybe make a note of it. I know I'm not the only one who uses a phone as a computer.
> Looking forward to the strings


I use the mobile app few weeks ago to pay for the strings and cables and there's a note section with PayPal
by the way can't wait till my strings get here


----------



## nick060200

Its not the app though. When using the app you do get a chance. But when you are on a phone and check out thru the website and it directs you to the PayPal mobile version. Not the PayPal app. Unless that's what your talking about. But I just went thru again and can't see where you can add notes.


----------



## wpk

Yes you leave a note for seller in pay pal


----------



## nick060200

I'm not seeing it then. There are 2 pages that you go thru before the order is complete. The 1st is log in and the 2nd is pay now page. Here are screen shots of what I'm seeing. After you press pay now I didn't see anything either. But I only did that once when ordered yesterday.


----------



## bowhuntin_KS

Message to seller?


----------



## nick060200

Lol. Your right. How did I keep missing that ?
Stupid.


----------



## Tony219er

bowhuntin_KS said:


> Message to seller?


Lol.


nick060200 said:


> Lol. Your right. How did I keep missing that ?
> Stupid.


Shoot brother it's all good, anybody who sent payment without info is contacted anyways. 

I did the whole website myself but I have a much better version being designed right now. It will have drop down menus for all the color options and hopefully be a little bit easier for the user. I went back last night and put a little note with each string layout that the "message to seller" is right under your name and address. It should make it a little bit easier. I apologize for the inconvenience this may cause, the new website will be much better.


----------



## Tony219er

bowhuntin_KS said:


> Message to seller?


I believe these may be of interest to you

Marcus's Carbon Spyder Turbo-
Red/white/blue, 3 color layout.


----------



## Tony219er

Marcus's Spyder 30-
Flo pink with grey/black tiger streaks


----------



## bowhuntin_KS

Can't wait to get em!


----------



## B Mac

wpk said:


> I use the mobile app few weeks ago to pay for the strings and cables and there's a note section with PayPal
> by the way can't wait till my strings get here


I used the same thing and was able to leave a note for the seller. The only thing I forgot to add was telling him I use G Nocks, but I have been in contact with him throw emails and relayed it that way. I can't wait to get my strings.


----------



## Tony219er

'Tis the season.......

I want to thank any of you guys who have bows here, and I thank you for your patience. A few of the bows have been here a little longer than I quoted and for that I apologize. It's been crazy busy the past few months (pretty much all year). I'm working diligently from sun up to sun down, 7 days a week and I'm doing the best I can to keep up without sacrificing quality or hired help doing the work. 

The bows from the first week of July will be done sometime this week. 

Thanks again for your patience, 
Tony


----------



## bowhuntin_KS

Sent you a pm


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Marcus's Spyder 30-
> Flo pink with grey/black tiger streaks


I'm not sure what the heck happened here, I somehow posted a screen shot of something lol.

Here's the pictures.


----------



## Tony219er

B Mac said:


> I used the same thing and was able to leave a note for the seller. The only thing I forgot to add was telling him I use G Nocks, but I have been in contact with him throw emails and relayed it that way. I can't wait to get my strings.


I have all of your info and specs on the invoice. Shouldn't be much longer til you see the strings.


----------



## B Mac

Tony219er said:


> I have all of your info and specs on the invoice. Shouldn't be much longer til you see the strings.


Cool Thanks. Can't wait.


----------



## string music

Bump for Tony!!!


----------



## Tony219er

Hopefully this is what your wife is wanting Marcus....

Flo pink/silver/black tiger streaks with black servings. 










And your CS Turbo, red/white/blue three color layout wrapped up with blue Halo and blue 62XS center serving.


----------



## bowhuntin_KS

They look great and she will be so happy! Great guy to deal with here folks


----------



## Tony219er

string music said:


> Bump for Tony!!!


I'm working on your 350 right now


----------



## bowhuntin_KS

They look great and she will be so happy! Great guy to deal with here folks


----------



## string music

Tony219er said:


> I'm working on your 350 right now


Awesome. Can't wait Bro


----------



## Doebuster

I am lookin for those flo green flo yellow strings I know I'm getting close ! Here's a bump for a good dude !


----------



## Tony219er

Wes's D350-
Red/bright yellow/black pinstripe with red servings


----------



## string music

Tony219er said:


> Wes's D350-
> Red/bright yellow/black pinstripe with red servings


Looks great Brother. Almost time to start stacking up Deer McNuggets


----------



## Tony219er

string music said:


> Looks great Brother. Almost time to start stacking up Deer McNuggets


Well it is the Ronald McDonald D350!


----------



## string music

Tony219er said:


> Well it is the Ronald McDonald D350!


Yes sir :wink:


----------



## bighunterguy

Tony219er said:


> I have solid flo yellow strings on my RPM and when I built the flo yellow strings I messed around with a solid black string as well. The difference between the flo yellow string and a solid black string was 2 fps. That was with the solid flo yellow cables and the shooting string's at identical lengths with identical speed nock weights and layouts.


Thanks for the info. This was a debate I had last week after another string maker told my buddy a vastly different story.


----------



## zjohn14

Tony219er said:


> Chris's Obsession Sniper GT-
> Grey with red and black tiger streaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Love these strings hoping can get this same style design on my invasion. Looking forward to hopefully sending my bow to you Tony. Your work is by far some of the best I have ever seen. Great job.


----------



## Tony219er

Mario's Diamond Outlaw-
Black/bright orange


----------



## zjohn14

They look awesome. After going thru every page of this topic comparing all of the different style an colors for past 2 days I found one I look to forward to getting on my invasion if it is possible.


----------



## zjohn14

zjohn14 said:


> They look awesome. After going thru every page of this topic comparing all of the different style an colors for past 2 days I found one I look to forward to getting on my invasion if it is possible.



View attachment 2027320


----------



## zjohn14

I didn't mean to post the white invasion it's so sweet though


----------



## Tony219er

Matt's Experience-
Red/grey with red and black servings


----------



## Tony219er

Paul's RPM 360-
Flo green with black and blue tiger streaks


----------



## jay_j

Making me so keen to see my new rig Tony looking at all these is just torture


----------



## PAKraig

jay_j said:


> Making me so keen to see my new rig Tony looking at all these is just torture


I know what you mean.... Good things come to those who wait! Haha!


----------



## inline6power

Tony is the MAN. I will give you a ring tomorrow brotha. Got a few orders for ya


----------



## jay_j

PAKraig said:


> I know what you mean.... Good things come to those who wait! Haha!


He's building me a custom invasion and I never even saw the bow in the flesh before he got it


----------



## PAKraig

jay_j said:


> He's building me a custom invasion and I never even saw the bow in the flesh before he got it


Same here for my D350. Ive only seen pics. Can't wait!


----------



## Tony219er

jay_j said:


> Making me so keen to see my new rig Tony looking at all these is just torture


I know how it is and I've been in your shoes many times. The good things is we're getting closer and closer everyday. I'll be in touch soon!



PAKraig said:


> I know what you mean.... Good things come to those who wait! Haha!


I appreciate your patience buddy!



inline6power said:


> Tony is the MAN. I will give you a ring tomorrow brotha. Got a few orders for ya


Excellent Adam. I'll be waiting for it.



jay_j said:


> He's building me a custom invasion and I never even saw the bow in the flesh before he got it





PAKraig said:


> Same here for my D350. Ive only seen pics. Can't wait!


Both of you's bows are going to be very sweet and I'm looking forward to getting them done and in your hands.


----------



## J-Daddy

Tony you got any string pics that have flo-green & flo-pink in them???


----------



## Tony219er

J-Daddy said:


> Tony you got any string pics that have flo-green & flo-pink in them???


Oddly enough I don't have any pictures of that color combo. I've seen it before but never personally done it.


----------



## J-Daddy

Tony219er said:


> Oddly enough I don't have any pictures of that color combo. I've seen it before but never personally done it.


LOL, I think I've had every color under the sun but never had any pink on them...So its time for some strings with pink in them. Oh well I'll figure something out on a combo, just thought you might have had a pic hanging around.


----------



## Tony219er

J-Daddy said:


> LOL, I think I've had every color under the sun but never had any pink on them...So its time for some strings with pink in them. Oh well I'll figure something out on a combo, just thought you might have had a pic hanging around.


Crack the whip and tell John you want a sample string made up so you can make up your mind lol.


----------



## JHENS87

flo green and flo pink is a good combo. i have a set, just not from tony


----------



## J-Daddy

Tony219er said:


> Crack the whip and tell John you want a sample string made up so you can make up your mind lol.


He's gotten all unruly on me, little sh--head doesn't take orders worth a damn anymore. He needs smacked around some I think...I'm actually thinking do the string flo-green with a pink pinstripe then do the cables pink with a flo-green pin stripe...It'd be different. And I figured since my Experience is camo anyway it won't make it much uglier anyway, lol...We all know Bowtech can't do camo worth a crap so I might as well make it look different.


----------



## Tony219er

J-Daddy said:


> He's gotten all unruly on me, little sh--head doesn't take orders worth a damn anymore. He needs smacked around some I think...I'm actually thinking do the string flo-green with a pink pinstripe then do the cables pink with a flo-green pin stripe...It'd be different. And I figured since my Experience is camo anyway it won't make it much uglier anyway, lol...We all know Bowtech can't do camo worth a crap so I might as well make it look different.


Put your foot down and tell his b*tchass how it's gonna be. I can twist up a small sample string if you need to see it?


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> flo green and flo pink is a good combo. i have a set, just not from tony


Lol. The first time I read this I thought it said....."flo pink and flo green is a good combo but not from Tony."

Lolololol!


----------



## J-Daddy

Tony219er said:


> Put your foot down and tell his b*tchass how it's gonna be. I can twist up a small sample string if you need to see it?


Any time I get loud with him all he does is run crying to his wife and then she jumps on me...I've got enough females yelling at me the way it is so I don't need that. He's just a little diva anymore.


----------



## JHENS87

here ya go, just not as smooth looking as tonys strings


----------



## J-Daddy

JHENS87 said:


> here ya go, just not as smooth looking as tonys strings


Looks good, what is that about 4 strands of pink???


----------



## JHENS87

something like that


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> here ya go, just not as smooth looking as tonys strings


That's almost exactly what J was looking for. Looks like a few strands of flo pink. Looks really good.


----------



## J-Daddy

Tony219er said:


> That's almost exactly what J was looking for. Looks like a few strands of flo pink. Looks really good.


Yup that's it for the string, then reverse for the cables... Tony I sent you a PM.


----------



## Tony219er

J-Daddy said:


> Yup that's it for the string, then reverse for the cables... Tony I sent you a PM.


Replied with pictures in regards to your questions.


----------



## JHENS87

you need the tiger streaks in it instead of just a pinstripe


----------



## J-Daddy

JHENS87 said:


> you need the tiger streaks in it instead of just a pinstripe


I do like Tony's tigerstripes... Their GGGRRREEEAAAATTTTT!!!
If I can get Breathn to build me some I might go that route ...


----------



## JHENS87

crack the whip. threaten to steal the couch or something


----------



## J-Daddy

Lol I'll take the blue couch hostage


----------



## zjohn14

I'm going turn off my updates until after I get my bow sent..Lil. For real they look so nice an seeming better everytime I see a new set he builds awesome tony great job, looking nice.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I thought maybe you were leaving John...lol


----------



## J-Daddy

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I thought maybe you were leaving John...lol


Nah he's still my main squeeze, lol... I just like to talk dirty to Tony sometimes


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Tony enjoys that once in awhile.


----------



## J-Daddy

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Tony enjoys that once in awhile.


True, he's a dirty girl


----------



## Tony219er

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Tony enjoys that once in awhile.


Shhhhhhh....that's only for a select few


----------



## Breathn

Tony..please forgive Jdaddy..hard for me to keep him scencored now days..he just runs amuck causing chaos..I'll straighten him out..lol and that running and crying mess,well we know that ain't true but I have to keep separate stretchers free for him year round cause he is such a bow *****..lol can't remember last time he kept one over 2 weeks...


----------



## J-Daddy

Breathn said:


> Tony..please forgive Jdaddy..hard for me to keep him scencored now days..he just runs amuck causing chaos..I'll straighten him out..lol and that running and crying mess,well we know that ain't true but I have to keep separate stretchers free for him year round cause he is such a bow *****..lol can't remember last time he kept one over 2 weeks...


Well well well, look who showed up!!! I was starting to think Bling had you tied up in his basement.


----------



## Tony219er

Ok so I have a question for you guys. Would you rather have served yoke legs or served with the tag ends? It's pretty much cosmetic and has no difference in the stability of the cables. 

Tag served yoke legs.....









Served yoke legs.....


----------



## J-Daddy

I like served ones personally, to me they just look cleaner than tag ends


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I prefer served


----------



## Tony219er

Geir's Experience-
Red/black


----------



## Tony219er

Geir's Carbon Overdrive-
White/black


----------



## Tony219er

J-Daddy said:


> I like served ones personally, to me they just look cleaner than tag ends





NoDeerInIowa said:


> I prefer served


Thanks for the input. It's actually faster for me to serve them so that's nice.


----------



## Skeeter 58

A bump for Tony. :thumbs_up


----------



## Tony219er

Skeeter 58 said:


> A bump for Tony. :thumbs_up


Thanks Ed! I hope you are feeling better these days, hopefully you are able to get into the woods more than a few times. Good luck this season and be safe out there.


----------



## Skeeter 58

Tony219er said:


> Thanks Ed! I hope you are feeling better these days, hopefully you are able to get into the woods more than a few times. Good luck this season and be safe out there.


Thanks Tony. Just walked in the door from shooting out back. Actually doing pretty good overall considering that dang torn bicep. Just can't shoot for very long, but it only takes one well placed shot, eh?

Now if only I can climb a tree with this bad back. ukey:


----------



## Nikeffo

Tony219er said:


> Geir's Carbon Overdrive-
> White/black


Can't wait! They look great, Tony, thanks


----------



## Doebuster

The served look good !


----------



## Joebert

Served for me as well tony!


----------



## jay_j

Served for sure


----------



## Tony219er

J-Daddy said:


> I like served ones personally, to me they just look cleaner than tag ends





NoDeerInIowa said:


> I prefer served





Doebuster said:


> The served look good !





Joebert said:


> Served for me as well tony!





jay_j said:


> Served for sure


SERVED it is!!!!!


----------



## Tony219er

Ron's Experience-
Bright orange/black streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Todd's Spyder 30-
Cedar/tan/black pinstripe with tan servings


----------



## bighunterguy

Are you using different material on the served yokes? It looks like different material


----------



## ilbow404

Those strings look great can't wait to shoot it. Thanks Tony


----------



## KY Grant

Just submitted my order for my Experience strings. Can't wait to get them. Thanks tony219er


----------



## Tony219er

The following bows are up in the rotation, a couple of them already have the strings built and installed, just need to tune them. 

Charles' Insanity CPX
Ron's Experience
Todd's Spyder 30
Chance's Experience

Todd's and Ron's are strung up and rough tuned. For Charles I'm waiting for my red Fury material to get here, should be tomorrow. Once it gets here I'll build your strings and have them installed tomorrow as well. Chance's strings are also being built tomorrow. 

Just so you guys know I will be out of town all weekend but I should still be able to answer PM's and emails. I'm headed to Indianapolis tomorrow evening with my daughter for a father/daughter weekend. She has her travel soccer tournament's down there this weekend which should be a good time. 

Heck I haven't had a day off for the past 2 months so it's going to be very nice! Although I am super busy and don't want to miss any time in the shop I don't miss her sporting events for anything. Rest assured I will be hitting it like crazy when I get back Monday. 

Have a good weekend everybody!


----------



## Daniel75

Tony219er said:


> The following bows are up in the rotation, a couple of them already have the strings built and installed, just need to tune them.
> 
> Charles' Insanity CPX
> Ron's Experience
> Todd's Spyder 30
> Chance's Experience
> 
> Todd's and Ron's are strung up and rough tuned. For Charles I'm waiting for my red Fury material to get here, should be tomorrow. Once it gets here I'll build your strings and have them installed tomorrow as well. Chance's strings are also being built tomorrow.
> 
> Just so you guys know I will be out of town all weekend but I should still be able to answer PM's and emails. I'm headed to Indianapolis tomorrow evening with my daughter for a father/daughter weekend. She has her travel soccer tournament's down there this weekend which should be a good time.
> 
> Heck I haven't had a day off for the past 2 months so it's going to be very nice! Although I am super busy and don't want to miss any time in the shop I don't miss her sporting events for anything. Rest assured I will be hitting it like crazy when I get back Monday.
> 
> Have a good weekend everybody!


Family first Tony, enjoy your weekend with your daughter and a well deserved break.


----------



## ilbow404

Tony219er said:


> The following bows are up in the rotation, a couple of them already have the strings built and installed, just need to tune them.
> 
> Charles' Insanity CPX
> Ron's Experience
> Todd's Spyder 30
> Chance's Experience
> 
> Todd's and Ron's are strung up and rough tuned. For Charles I'm waiting for my red Fury material to get here, should be tomorrow. Once it gets here I'll build your strings and have them installed tomorrow as well. Chance's strings are also being built tomorrow.
> 
> Just so you guys know I will be out of town all weekend but I should still be able to answer PM's and emails. I'm headed to Indianapolis tomorrow evening with my daughter for a father/daughter weekend. She has her travel soccer tournament's down there this weekend which should be a good time.
> 
> Heck I haven't had a day off for the past 2 months so it's going to be very nice! Although I am super busy and don't want to miss any time in the shop I don't miss her sporting events for anything. Rest assured I will be hitting it like crazy when I get back Monday.
> 
> Have a good weekend everybody!


Enjoy your weekend with your daughter. Thanks Tony


----------



## Ryjax

Tony219er said:


> The following bows are up in the rotation, a couple of them already have the strings built and installed, just need to tune them.
> 
> Charles' Insanity CPX
> Ron's Experience
> Todd's Spyder 30
> Chance's Experience
> 
> Todd's and Ron's are strung up and rough tuned. For Charles I'm waiting for my red Fury material to get here, should be tomorrow. Once it gets here I'll build your strings and have them installed tomorrow as well. Chance's strings are also being built tomorrow.
> 
> Just so you guys know I will be out of town all weekend but I should still be able to answer PM's and emails. I'm headed to Indianapolis tomorrow evening with my daughter for a father/daughter weekend. She has her travel soccer tournament's down there this weekend which should be a good time.
> 
> Heck I haven't had a day off for the past 2 months so it's going to be very nice! Although I am super busy and don't want to miss any time in the shop I don't miss her sporting events for anything. Rest assured I will be hitting it like crazy when I get back Monday.
> 
> Have a good weekend everybody!


Glad you are getting some father daughter time, Tony. I am quickly learning they grow up entirely too fast lol those memories can never be replaced. Have fun and good luck to her and her team!


----------



## ronoconn

Tony219er said:


> Ron's Experience-
> Bright orange/black streaks


Oh wow, those look even better than I thought they would. I can't wait to see it in person. Enjoy your weekend in Indy!


----------



## Tony219er

Well its about time. Brownell has been talking about this purple Fury material for the past 8 months....it's finally real!

Here's some pictures.









Supposedly they are working on cranberry and baby blue/flo blue/electric blue. Will see if that ever happens? For you guys that would like to see those colors please send Rob a PM letting him know. His AT handle is Howire and/or Brownell. I believe he uses both accounts so let him know that you'd like to have those colors!


----------



## Tony219er

Thanks guys for the support! It should be a fun weekend!


----------



## JHENS87

nice


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> nice


Yeah it's a good looking color. I forgot to mention the flo purple is on the left and the purple is on the right.


----------



## Dnix

I really like the way you serve yours peeps. Do you have a diagram, pdf, YouTube link that shows how you do it? If anybody else knows, feel free to post the method/technique.


----------



## jay_j

Dnix said:


> I really like the way you serve yours peeps. Do you have a diagram, pdf, YouTube link that shows how you do it? If anybody else knows, feel free to post the method/technique.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2078753


----------



## J-Daddy

Tony219er said:


> Todd's Spyder 30-
> Cedar/tan/black pinstripe with tan servings


I normally don't like Camo type colors but those are badass Tony!!!


----------



## Dnix

Thanks jay_j


----------



## Tony219er

Dnix said:


> I really like the way you serve yours peeps. Do you have a diagram, pdf, YouTube link that shows how you do it? If anybody else knows, feel free to post the method/technique.


Jay's on it brother. 


jay_j said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2078753


Thanks Jay!


J-Daddy said:


> I normally don't like Camo type colors but those are badass Tony!!!


I really like this combo too!


----------



## jay_j

No problems mate. I'm getting so keen for my new rig I'm looking at tony's threads and my emails every day lol


----------



## Lungbustah

Darn got on here to hopefully catch a peek of mine all made up. Can't rush perfection I suppose!


----------



## shaner3d

Great strings. That Fury looks awesome.


----------



## Tony219er

Todd's Spyder 30-
Cedar/light brown/black pinstripe with tan servings. 

70#
29.25"
442 grs
281 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Charles' Insanity CPX-
Red/silver/black pinstripe with clear serving

61#
28.25"
374 grs
288 fps


----------



## jay_j

Tony what's the difference between pin and tiger stripe?


----------



## Tony219er

jay_j said:


> Tony what's the difference between pin and tiger stripe?


Pinstripe is a single strand generally separating the 2 major colors. Tiger streaks are 2-3 colors blended together in a haphazard layout.


----------



## Probe 97

Do you have any pics of the Tiger streak design done on a bow by chance?


----------



## Tony219er

Probe 97 said:


> Do you have any pics of the Tiger streak design done on a bow by chance?


Tons of pictures in this thread and on my website buddy.


----------



## ilbow404

Tony219er said:


> Todd's Spyder 30-
> Cedar/light brown/black pinstripe with tan servings.
> 
> 70#
> 29.25"
> 442 grs
> 281 fps


Tony the strings look great can't wait to fling some arrows. Thanks again


----------



## acuyouthguy

Went to get my Energy 35 and Bowtech Experience ready for our upcoming archery season by getting my quivers full with my best shooting broadhead/ arrow combination. On both rigs, muzzy mx3, g5 strikers, slick trick standards, and grim reapers and rages all flew together out to 50yds. Easiest process of picking hunting arrows I have ever had. Everything is flying with field points out as far as I can shoot and when I make decent shots….. thank you Tony


----------



## Tony219er

acuyouthguy said:


> Went to get my Energy 35 and Bowtech Experience ready for our upcoming archery season by getting my quivers full with my best shooting broadhead/ arrow combination. On both rigs, muzzy mx3, g5 strikers, slick trick standards, and grim reapers and rages all flew together out to 50yds. Easiest process of picking hunting arrows I have ever had. Everything is flying with field points out as far as I can shoot and when I make decent shots….. thank you Tony


That's what I like to hear Barry. I'm glad I was able to make it an easy process


----------



## Tony219er

My daughter's Carbon Rose-
Flo pink/flo purple/flo yellow pinstripe with black servings.


----------



## ilbow404

Another happy customer! Tony did a great job on my spyder 30 the strings look even better in person. I was only able to get a dozen arrows shot tonight but it is spot on.I like the way you tied in the peep. Thanks Tony.
View attachment 2034740


----------



## Tony219er

Ron's Experience-
Bright orange/black streaks

63#
27.5"
384 grs
283 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Chance's Experience-
Black/red streaks (pics do these no justice)

62#
28.5"
428 grs
276 fps


----------



## Tony219er

ilbow404 said:


> Another happy customer! Tony did a great job on my spyder 30 the strings look even better in person. I was only able to get a dozen arrows shot tonight but it is spot on.I like the way you tied in the peep. Thanks Tony.
> View attachment 2034740


Thanks for the feedback and I'm very glad you like how it turned out. To say it was out of whack when I received it is an understatement LOL....it was a hot mess.


----------



## zjohn14

Great job I really hope I can be that talented on making strings an tuning its all I wanna do. I admire your work so much look back to hearing from u. Working grave yard tonight so I'll be day dreaming bout mine looking that nice


----------



## ronoconn

Tony219er said:


> Ron's Experience-
> Bright orange/black streaks
> 
> 63#
> 27.5"
> 384 grs
> 283 fps


Looks great Tony!


----------



## PAKraig

Tony219er said:


> Chance's Experience-
> Black/red streaks (pics do these no justice)
> 
> 62#
> 28.5"
> 428 grs
> 276 fps


Considering these for my new Black Ops Invasion, if I don't sell it. They look really good, but would look even better on an all black bow with the stock red accents (mods and grip.)


----------



## Tony219er

Hey guys just wanted to let you know where I'm at.....I'm currently working on the following string orders and hopefully will have them all done by tomorrow evening. 

Jim Meyer's RPM- flo yellow/flo green
Tim Labodie's Carbon OD- red/black
Dan Rutherford's Experience- red/black
Stian Sannerud's Specialist- red/black
Wes Keen's Pro Comp FX- red/black/silver pinstripe

Just wanted to let everyone know where I'm at.....which is behind


----------



## ronoconn

Hey Tony, I know you get to shoot a lot of bows, especially the Bowtech models. Wondering how you would compare the Experience to the Carbon Overdrive? I love my Experience but of course you know how it goes, the eye starts to wander... On the surface I see the CO being lighter and a little faster than the Experience. Anyway, I know you are swamped but if you have a sec to give a quick opinion I would appreciate it.


----------



## Doebuster

Tony219er said:


> Hey guys just wanted to let you know where I'm at.....I'm currently working on the following string orders and hopefully will have them all done by tomorrow evening.
> 
> Jim Meyer's RPM- flo yellow/flo green
> Tim Labodie's Carbon OD- red/black
> Dan Rutherford's Experience- red/black
> Stian Sannerud's Specialist- red/black
> Wes Keen's Pro Comp FX- red/black/silver pinstripe
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know where I'm at.....which is behind


I'll be looking for those flo green , flo yellows !!!!!


----------



## skinner2

Tony219er said:


> Hey guys just wanted to let you know where I'm at.....I'm currently working on the following string orders and hopefully will have them all done by tomorrow evening.
> 
> Jim Meyer's RPM- flo yellow/flo green
> Tim Labodie's Carbon OD- red/black
> Dan Rutherford's Experience- red/black
> Stian Sannerud's Specialist- red/black
> Wes Keen's Pro Comp FX- red/black/silver pinstripe
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know where I'm at.....which is behind


There is a reason why you are behind Tony and that's because you do fantastic work. He has done about 3 bows for me in the past and did an awesome job on all 3.


----------



## Tony219er

ronoconn said:


> Hey Tony, I know you get to shoot a lot of bows, especially the Bowtech models. Wondering how you would compare the Experience to the Carbon Overdrive? I love my Experience but of course you know how it goes, the eye starts to wander... On the surface I see the CO being lighter and a little faster than the Experience. Anyway, I know you are swamped but if you have a sec to give a quick opinion I would appreciate it.


They're pretty much polar opposites of each other. I think the Experience has a better draw cycle and better grip geometry. The Carbon OD is faster, lighter, and more efficient with the heavier arrows.


----------



## Tony219er

skinner2 said:


> There is a reason why you are behind Tony and that's because you do fantastic work. He has done about 3 bows for me in the past and did an awesome job on all 3.


Thanks buddy. Always behind and always stressed out pretty much sums up everyday for me lol.


----------



## Tony219er

Timothy's Carbon Overdrive-

Good olé red and black.


----------



## Tony219er

Jim's RPM 360-

Flo yellow/flo green. This combo is so bright it's hard to get good pictures.


----------



## Tony219er

Local fella's Z28-

Fire tiger (bright yellow, bright orange, red, black in tiger streaked layout)


----------



## Tony219er

Local gal's Heartbreaker-

Flo pink with silver and black tiger streaks










Just a little fyi when ordering a tiger streaked layout. If you are wanting 3 colors they can be laid out like this set above where you have a major flo pink with silver and black tiger streaks. They can also be laid out and twisted up in a haphazard layout that looks great and is very unique!

If you are wanting 4 colors they are only available in a haphazard twist and layout.


----------



## Tony219er

Pair of Specialist strings.....

Stian's Specialist-
Larry's Specialist-

Once again good olé red and black


----------



## Tony219er

Jeremy's Creed XS-

Flo green/blue


----------



## Tony219er

Local fella's Invasion-

Flo yellow/white/black pinstripe
I absolutely love this color combo!


----------



## Gowings10

Tony219er said:


> Timothy's Carbon Overdrive-
> 
> Good olé red and black.


They look good Tony! Can't wait to get these on!!


----------



## legion_archery

Hey Tony what color strings would you think would look good on a Mathews Desert Tactical ChillX............. I'm thinking something bright!!!


----------



## Tony219er

legion_archery said:


> Hey Tony what color strings would you think would look good on a Mathews Desert Tactical ChillX............. I'm thinking something bright!!!


On the bright side I'd say solid flo yellow with a mix of black and flo yellow servings. 

On the muted side I'd say black with a streak of light brown or cedar.


----------



## Tony219er

Daniel's Experience-

Another red/black set.


----------



## Doebuster

Tony219er said:


> Jim's RPM 360-
> 
> Flo yellow/flo green. This combo is so bright it's hard to get good pictures.


Looking good !!! Those baby's are bright !!!


----------



## Doebuster

Tony219er said:


> Local fella's Invasion-
> 
> Flo yellow/white/black pinstripe
> I absolutely love this color combo!


Those look great , flo yellow servings instead of black would be killer !


----------



## Tony219er

Doebuster said:


> Those look great , flo yellow servings instead of black would be killer !


If you saw them with flo yellow servings you'd think otherwise. The flo servings are very transparent and would look like chit IMO.....the ONLY time I like flo colored servings is on a solid flo colored string. The black makes the flo colors really stand out!


----------



## Tony219er

Wes's Pro Comp FX-

Red/black/silver pinstripe


----------



## Doebuster

I like bright colors can't wait to get those flo green and flo yellows on that rpm !


----------



## wpk

Tony219er said:


> Wes's Pro Comp FX-
> 
> Red/black/silver pinstripe


Thanks Tony they look great can't wait to get them
I sent you a email about doing my other bow did you get it Thanks again


----------



## Tony219er

wpk said:


> Thanks Tony they look great can't wait to get them
> I sent you a email about doing my other bow did you get it Thanks again


I'm not sure but I'll check.


----------



## Tony219er

Mike's Insanity CPX-

Sand/sage/dark brown tri-color


----------



## wpk

Tony219er said:


> I'm not sure but I'll check.


Thanks


----------



## jay_j

Tony219er said:


> Wes's Pro Comp FX-
> 
> Red/black/silver pinstripe


Wow love these threads tony


----------



## Tony219er

Justin's RPM 360-

Black with flo pink and black tiger streaks.


----------



## Tony219er

Micheal's RPM 360-

Medium brown/hunter green


----------



## Tony219er

If Brad McAfee sees this can you please PM me. I have a question about your string order and for some reason I haven't been able to log in to my PayPal account to get your email address.


----------



## wpk

Tony219er said:


> If Brad McAfee sees this can you please PM me. I have a question about your string order and for some reason I haven't been able to log in to my PayPal account to get your email address.


I just sent him a text for you


----------



## B Mac

Replied to your email. Thank Tony.


----------



## itr2000

Tony219er said:


> Justin's RPM 360-
> 
> Black with flo pink and black tiger streaks.


That is sick


----------



## Tony219er

Brad's Pro Edge Elite and Faktor Turbo-

Purple/black/flo green


----------



## nicko

What's with the box Tony?


----------



## Tony219er

Justin's RPM 360-

Black with flo pink and black tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

nicko said:


> What's with the box Tony?


What box lol?


----------



## nicko

Tony219er said:


> What box lol?


Pic isn't there now. Looked like a square cable box with a marble top.


----------



## Tony219er

nicko said:


> Pic isn't there now. Looked like a square cable box with a marble top.


That's strange. I had that happen last week in this thread....i posted pictures of some strings and their's a picture of what appears to be under the hood of a vehicle with some electrical connection? I don't have any pictures like that in my gallery?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Tony219er said:


> That's strange. I had that happen last week in this thread....i posted pictures of some strings and their's a picture of what appears to be under the hood of a vehicle with some electrical connection? I don't have any pictures like that in my gallery?


Hacker gremlins


----------



## Tony219er

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Hacker gremlins


This has to be the answer


----------



## Tony219er

I know a lot of guys don't like TAG end served loops but IMO they're the best option for string building. They're more stable, have better transitions, and fit better on the cam posts compared to served end loops. What's not to like? 










Michael D'Addario these are your RPM 360's new ropes. Hopefully they're worth the wait.


----------



## E. Johnson

The TAG ends look fine to me. Nice clean look.


----------



## B Mac

Tony219er said:


> Brad's Pro Edge Elite and Faktor Turbo-
> 
> Purple/black/flo green



Tony that color combo is bad ass. Thanks for the suggestion. Can't wait to get them install.


----------



## juspassinthru

Digging the purple/blk/Flo grn


----------



## Ryjax

Tony - wanted to let you know I have around 500-600 shots on my chill r strings and they still look like the day I put them on. For those of you on the fence about ordering a set, I can promise you they are worth the wait!


----------



## Dieselmathews

Tony have you ever refinished a Mathews. I was curious how you think stormy hardwoods would look on a chill.r. Also I have a desert tactical chill r now and we'll the stock strings suck like usual. What colors would you recommend. I usually like brighter colors. Have you done any desert tactical bows


----------



## juspassinthru

Not Tony, but I'm betting a tan/electric blue with blk pin would look sweet on that desert tactical


----------



## Dieselmathews

juspassinthru said:


> Not Tony, but I'm betting a tan/electric blue with blk pin would look sweet on that desert tactical


I was thinking electric blue as well. Say a cpxl with it and it caught my eye.


----------



## Tony219er

B Mac said:


> Tony that color combo is bad ass. Thanks for the suggestion. Can't wait to get them install.


Glad you like them. The new Purple is a great looking color. 


Ryjax said:


> Tony - wanted to let you know I have around 500-600 shots on my chill r strings and they still look like the day I put them on. For those of you on the fence about ordering a set, I can promise you they are worth the wait!


Thanks for the feedback Ryan!


----------



## Tony219er

Dieselmathews said:


> Tony have you ever refinished a Mathews. I was curious how you think stormy hardwoods would look on a chill.r. Also I have a desert tactical chill r now and we'll the stock strings suck like usual. What colors would you recommend. I usually like brighter colors. Have you done any desert tactical bows


I haven't done any custom coating work on any Mathews that I can remember. For a Desert Tactical I'd do major black with streaks of light brown and black servings.

On the bright side I'd go solid flo yellow.


----------



## Dieselmathews

How much would it be for major black with light brown and bright orange streaks and black servings


----------



## Tony219er

Dieselmathews said:


> How much would it be for major black with light brown and bright orange streaks and black servings


3 color pricing.


----------



## Doebuster

Got my strings today , just had them put on and I am impressed . My rpm picked up 10fps over the stock strings it's a 50 lb max and it's smokin ! The lengths were perfect , adjusted the cam lean and second shot , Perfect hole ! Tony has some skill that's for sure , my bow tech said he's never had a set of strings come out of the pkg and go on that easy ! Thanks again !!! Here's the specs 29.5 51lbs 358 grains 309 fps !!!


----------



## Gowings10

Received my strings yesterday tony!! Thank you. They look awesome! Put them on and shoot great very little tuning! Also put the bomars on, wow. What a difference! Thanks again!!!!


----------



## ohiobigbuck1

Just wanted to see what week orders are you working on I can't wait to see my new threads!


----------



## Tony219er

Doebuster said:


> Got my strings today , just had them put on and I am impressed . My rpm picked up 10fps over the stock strings it's a 50 lb max and it's smokin ! The lengths were perfect , adjusted the cam lean and second shot , Perfect hole ! Tony has some skill that's for sure , my bow tech said he's never had a set of strings come out of the pkg and go on that easy ! Thanks again !!! Here's the specs 29.5 51lbs 358 grains 309 fps !!!


That's what I like to hear. I'm glad they everything went as it should. Thanks again for your patience and have a good, safe season.


----------



## Tony219er

Gowings10 said:


> Received my strings yesterday tony!! Thank you. They look awesome! Put them on and shoot great very little tuning! Also put the bomars on, wow. What a difference! Thanks again!!!!


Outstanding! I'm glad you received everything and are enjoying the. Thanks again. 


ohiobigbuck1 said:


> Just wanted to see what week orders are you working on I can't wait to see my new threads!


I believe that I'm somewhere around the middle of August right now. I'm working on a few bows right now, it's a juggling act


----------



## wpk

Lol sounds like business is good another one coming your way today


----------



## Tony219er

Jeremy's Creed XS-
Flo green /blue

67#
28.5"
390 grs
283 fps


----------



## 2skinny

Tony219er said:


> Jeremy's Creed XS-
> Flo green /blue
> 
> 67#
> 28.5"
> 390 grs
> 283 fps


Thank you tony! It looks great and shoots great. You were a pleasure to deal with and have another satisfied customer!
Jeremy


----------



## FlCracker13

2skinny said:


> Thank you tony! It looks great and shoots great. You were a pleasure to deal with and have another satisfied customer!
> Jeremy


Awesome combo. What kind of speed nock is that?


----------



## Tony219er

2skinny said:


> Thank you tony! It looks great and shoots great. You were a pleasure to deal with and have another satisfied customer!
> Jeremy


Thanks Jeremy. Enjoy it and don't let anyone else dry fire it [emoji15] 


FlCracker13 said:


> Awesome combo. What kind of speed nock is that?


Bowjax.


----------



## Gowings10

Tony, had a chance to run my carbon overdrive through the chrono. 28.5/71lbs/ 397gn = 311fps......VERY happy! Was 307 with stocks....AGAIN. THANKS!!!


----------



## Tony219er

Art's Diamond Outlaw-
Black/blue/flo green pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Gowings10 said:


> Tony, had a chance to run my carbon overdrive through the chrono. 28.5/71lbs/ 397gn = 311fps......VERY happy! Was 307 with stocks....AGAIN. THANKS!!!


That's great! Thanks again for your business.


----------



## Tony219er

Oh how I love building strings with red in them.....this is only 2 buss cables for an Insanity CPX. I literally wipe the red as I lay it out otherwise it bleeds like CRAZY into every color, including black! 
Looks like a murder scene.....it's disgusting!!!!


----------



## Tony219er

I really like how this one turned out! PAKraig's custom shop Destroyer 350-
Hunter green/black/silver pinstripe wrapped up in black Bullwhip. 

Optifade Forest riser with Dark Parkerized grey limbs with custom "Bowtech Archery" silk screened decals.









Specs to follow....


----------



## PAKraig

That is an awesome bow right there Tony!!

I think all of our dwelling over the details certainly paid off. I really like the silver accents too. 

Very interested in the specs when you have them.

Can't wait to have it back in my hands, especially now!


----------



## hrchdog

PAKraig said:


> That is an awesome bow right there Tony!!
> 
> I think all of our dwelling over the details certainly paid off. I really like the silver accents too.
> 
> Very interested in the specs when you have them.
> 
> Can't wait to have it back in my hands, especially now!


I believe that might be my old bow by looks of the sling, kinda wish I still had it now.


----------



## PAKraig

hrchdog said:


> I believe that might be my old bow by looks of the sling, kinda wish I still had it now.


I told you I had big plans for it!!!

And those are 70 pound limbs on it now. Your 50 pound limbs are still with Dave Barnsdale, just 1 of the sets he's using to develop his prototype Destroyer limbs.


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> That is an awesome bow right there Tony!!
> 
> I think all of our dwelling over the details certainly paid off. I really like the silver accents too.
> 
> Very interested in the specs when you have them.
> 
> Can't wait to have it back in my hands, especially now!


I'm glad you like it buddy. I was honestly hoping you didn't so that I could buy it lol. I will have specs later today.


----------



## PAKraig

Tony219er said:


> I'm glad you like it buddy. I was honestly hoping you didn't so that I could buy it lol. I will have specs later today.


Goes to show we have pretty similar taste in bows!

Somewhere toward the end of the year I'd consider selling a black riser bow with these limbs to you! :darkbeer:


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> Goes to show we have pretty similar taste in bows!
> 
> Somewhere toward the end of the year I'd consider selling a black riser bow with these limbs to you! :darkbeer:


Bahahaha! What a pal [emoji15]


----------



## ronoconn

Tony219er said:


> I really like how this one turned out! PAKraig's custom shop Destroyer 350-
> Hunter green/black/silver pinstripe wrapped up in black Bullwhip.


Do I spy Cameron Hanes' signature on that sight-pin housing?


----------



## ronoconn

Tony219er said:


> Ron's Experience-
> Bright orange/black streaks
> 
> 63#
> 27.5"
> 384 grs
> 283 fps


Hey Tony - I was away on a hunting trip, the black Experience was delivered while I was gone. Just pulled it out of the box a few minutes ago. It looks great, just what I was hoping for. Have not shot it yet but if it shoots anything like the other one (and I'm sure it will) it's going to be awesome. Thanks Tony!


----------



## PAKraig

ronoconn said:


> Do I spy Cameron Hanes' signature on that sight-pin housing?


Yes, but it's not an original.....just a printed "graphic" on a Spot Hogg Seven Deadly Pins sight.


----------



## Tony219er

Zachary's D340-
Sand/sage/dark brown with dark brown servings.


----------



## Tony219er

Sher's D350-
Black with black and flo green tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Buford's Insanity CPX-
Black/red/silver pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Robert's Insanity CPX-
Black/red/bright yellow pinstripe with clear serving.


----------



## nicko

PAkraig's Destroyer is one sharp looking bow. I love custom these makeovers.


----------



## itr2000

Tony219er said:


> Sher's D350-
> Black with black and flo green tiger streaks


Woo hoo!!!! Cant wait for em!!!! Thanks a lot for the last minute change. Guys tony sure is a top notch guy to deal with!!!


----------



## Tony219er

ronoconn said:


> Hey Tony - I was away on a hunting trip, the black Experience was delivered while I was gone. Just pulled it out of the box a few minutes ago. It looks great, just what I was hoping for. Have not shot it yet but if it shoots anything like the other one (and I'm sure it will) it's going to be awesome. Thanks Tony!


Glad you received it and it is exactly what you wanted. Good luck this season and be safe out there!


----------



## Tony219er

nicko said:


> PAkraig's Destroyer is one sharp looking bow. I love custom these makeovers.


Yeah it turned out great! I'm a huge fan of the Optifade patterns and wish GORE would allow someone besides G5/Prime to use it as a factory finish option.


----------



## Tony219er

itr2000 said:


> Woo hoo!!!! Cant wait for em!!!! Thanks a lot for the last minute change. Guys tony sure is a top notch guy to deal with!!!


Anytime and hopefully they were worth the wait. One thing's for sure, and that's the fact that they look friggin awesome!


----------



## ohiobigbuck1

Tony219er said:


> Zachary's D340-
> Sand/sage/dark brown with dark brown servings.


My strings look awesome I can't wait to see them on my bow and how good they will look with the predator deception green riser thanks man!


----------



## Lungbustah

Tony219er said:


> Robert's Insanity CPX-
> Black/red/bright yellow pinstripe with clear serving.


Can't wait to get these babies!!


----------



## Tony219er

All of the strings I posted yesterday were shipped and everyone should have received tracking numbers for them.


----------



## PAKraig

Tony219er said:


> All of the strings I posted yesterday were shipped and everyone should have received tracking numbers for them.


Any other specs or tracking numbers yet?


----------



## Hutch77

PAKraig said:


> Any other specs or tracking numbers yet?


I keep checking to see if my threads are done and on here too Strings look great Tony.


----------



## Tony219er

John's Heartbreaker-
Flo pink with flo purple and black tiger streaks.


----------



## Tony219er

Geoff's RPM 360-
Black/red/sand/sage/dark brown tiger streaks.


----------



## Tony219er

Jason's RPM 360-
Hunter green with black servings.


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> Any other specs or tracking numbers yet?


I'll have all that tomorrow. 


Hutch77 said:


> I keep checking to see if my threads are done and on here too Strings look great Tony.


Thanks buddy! I'm doing the best I can to keep up.....I'm run ragged right now.


----------



## GGFerrier

Tony219er said:


> Geoff's RPM 360-
> Black/red/sand/sage/dark brown tiger streaks.


They look great Tony! I can't wait!


----------



## hrchdog

Tony219er said:


> John's Heartbreaker-
> Flo pink with flo purple and black tiger streaks.


Just for the record they are for my wife's heartbreaker, showed them to her this morning and she loves them and can't wait for me to get them put on and bow tuned for her. Our season starts the first of October, will try to get pics of anything she manages to kill with the new threads.


----------



## PAKraig

hrchdog said:


> Just for the record they are for my wife's heartbreaker, showed them to her this morning and she loves them and can't wait for me to get them put on and bow tuned for her. Our season starts the first of October, will try to get pics of anything she manages to kill with the new threads.


Ha ha!! I was hoping!! :darkbeer:


----------



## ChrisG45

Tony your strings look great, I may have to try a set here soon


----------



## Tony219er

hrchdog said:


> Just for the record they are for my wife's heartbreaker, showed them to her this morning and she loves them and can't wait for me to get them put on and bow tuned for her. Our season starts the first of October, will try to get pics of anything she manages to kill with the new threads.


It's okay buddy. I don't judge lol.


----------



## jay_j

Tony your like my first high school girlfriend. Such a tease!


----------



## Tony219er

Phillip's Carbon Spyder Turbo-
Flo green/bronze/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Geoff's RPM 360-
Black/red/sand/sage/dark brown tiger streaks


----------



## B Mac

Tony219er said:


> Phillip's Carbon Spyder Turbo-
> Flo green/bronze/black pinstripe



That's a cool color combo. I think Silver in Place of the Bronze would be bad ass looking also.


----------



## Tony219er

John's "WIFE'S" Heartbreaker-
Flo pink with flo purple and black tiger streaks


----------



## PAKraig

jay_j said:


> Tony your like my first high school girlfriend. Such a tease!


What camo pattern did you go with for your bow??


----------



## jay_j

PAKraig said:


> What camo pattern did you go with for your bow??


Stormy hardwoods org


----------



## Tony219er

jay_j said:


> Tony your like my first high school girlfriend. Such a tease!


Yeah, yeah lol.


PAKraig said:


> What camo pattern did you go with for your bow??


Stormy Hardwoods Original riser with Tactical Extreme Grey limbs and Flx guard.....gonna be TITS!


jay_j said:


> Stormy hardwoods org


----------



## NJlungbuster

Tony219er said:


> Micheal's RPM 360-
> 
> Medium brown/hunter green


Tony, I can't thank you enough. I got my strings a couple days ago and I love them. Finally got around to putting them on last night and they look awesome on my RPM360. I have to say that as a newb when it comes to doing my own strings and tuning, I followed your directions and from start to perfectly tuned shooting bullet holes took about 2.5 hours. I'm sure a veteran tuner could rip through it quicker, but for all the grief I was dealing with with the factory crap strings from octane, I was shocked at how easy it was. You make an unbelievable product and I am a customer of yours from now on.


----------



## Tony219er

NJlungbuster said:


> Tony, I can't thank you enough. I got my strings a couple days ago and I love them. Finally got around to putting them on last night and they look awesome on my RPM360. I have to say that as a newb when it comes to doing my own strings and tuning, I followed your directions and from start to perfectly tuned shooting bullet holes took about 2.5 hours. I'm sure a veteran tuner could rip through it quicker, but for all the grief I was dealing with with the factory crap strings from octane, I was shocked at how easy it was. You make an unbelievable product and I am a customer of yours from now on.


You have no idea how much I love hearing stuff like this! I appreciate your business and patience throughout.....I'm definitely not the fastest string builder but I try to make sure everything is perfect before it leaves here. 

Thanks again and have a good, safe season.


----------



## Tony219er

Just to let you guys know where I'm at. The following bows are up in the rotation or nearly done with. All of them have the strings built, and some are installed and ready to be tuned. I'm hoping to have them all finished early next week.

Jason Hartley
Alex Hensley
Eric Johnson
Johnathan Stanley


----------



## E. Johnson

Heck Ya!! Can't wait to get that RPM home. I know it's going to be worth the wait!! Don't forget to take that chunk grip off. Thanks Tony


----------



## Tony219er

E. Johnson said:


> Heck Ya!! Can't wait to get that RPM home. I know it's going to be worth the wait!! Don't forget to take that chunk grip off. Thanks Tony


You don't like the grip? I must be the only person who does.


----------



## E. Johnson

Tony219er said:


> You don't like the grip? I must be the only person who does.


No I don't at all. I have a set of Torqueless side plates waiting to go on it.


----------



## Tony219er

Jason's RPM 360-
Hunter green, black serving

71#
29.25"
514 grs
284 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Eric's RPM 360-
"Fire tiger!"

Specs to follow.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Eric's RPM 360-
> "Fire tiger!"
> 
> Specs to follow.


62#
29"
400 grs
299 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Alex Hensley's Experience-
Red/black

63#
28.5"
382 grs
283 fps


----------



## JHENS87

Tony219er said:


> Alex Hensley's Experience-
> Red/black
> 
> 63#
> 28.5"
> 382 grs
> 283 fps



Hey thats my sons name. Does that mean its coming to my house? I didnt know he was up to 63lb and 28.5" draw at the age of 5 though


----------



## E. Johnson

Tony219er said:


> 62#
> 29"
> 400 grs
> 299 fps


Thanks Tony! Your work looks fantastic as always and can't wait to get it in the woods.


----------



## GGFerrier

Tony219er said:


> Geoff's RPM 360-
> Black/red/sand/sage/dark brown tiger streaks


Tony, 

You're the man! I f#%king love these strings!!! They went on with ease and were that talk of the shop. Tuned up with no problems. I also wanted to thank you for your patience with me and answering all my questions this morning... I know you're busy. 

People this guy is a total PRO! If you haven't already, order your strings from him yesterday!

73#
29"
452gn
304fps

477gn
296fps

And

396gn
321fps


----------



## Tony219er

GGFerrier said:


> Tony,
> 
> You're the man! I f#%king love these strings!!! They went on with ease and were that talk of the shop. Tuned up with no problems. I also wanted to thank you for your patience with me and answering all my questions this morning... I know you're busy.
> 
> People this guy is a total PRO! If you haven't already, order your strings from him yesterday!
> 
> 73#
> 29"
> 452gn
> 304fps
> 
> 477gn
> 296fps
> 
> And
> 
> 396gn
> 321fps


Outstanding! I told you to trust me on the lengths [emoji2] 

Thanks again for your patience and business Geoff. Geoff I really appreciate it.


----------



## Tony219er

Frank's Xpedition XR7S-
Hunter green/light brown/white pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Nicholas' Experience-
Black/silver


----------



## VAarrowslinger

JHENS87 said:


> Hey thats my sons name. Does that mean its coming to my house? I didnt know he was up to 63lb and 28.5" draw at the age of 5 though



I'll make this deal. If your 5 year old can shoot this bow, I'll send it to him.:wink:


----------



## Tony219er

Grant's Experience-
Red/black


----------



## Tony219er

Well finally after enough persistence and me b*tching Brownell has finished up the baby blue/electric blue, whatever you want to call it! 

So now it's available in the Fury material which is awesome! Cranberry is next!


----------



## JHENS87

VAarrowslinger said:


> I'll make this deal. If your 5 year old can shoot this bow, I'll send it to him.:wink:


with or without assistance?


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> with or without assistance?


Either is fine with me lol.


----------



## JHENS87

that baby blue looks good too Tony. can't wait to see the combo's you come up with


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> that baby blue looks good too Tony. can't wait to see the combo's you come up with


It does look good. My favorite is baby blue/bright orange.....that's probably the best looking color combo with the baby blue, although it looks really good with alot of other colors. 

What do you think would be the best looking color combo with the baby blue?


----------



## jay_j

Tony219er said:


> It does look good. My favorite is baby blue/bright orange.....that's probably the best looking color combo with the baby blue, although it looks really good with alot of other colors.
> 
> What do you think would be the best looking color combo with the baby blue?


Baby Blue and hot pink


----------



## Tony219er

jay_j said:


> Baby Blue and hot pink


Done it and had it on my AP Snow Invasion. It looked great!


----------



## jay_j

Tony219er said:


> Done it and had it on my AP Snow Invasion. It looked great!


Want to make another set for a experience? Please?


----------



## Tony219er

Here's a unique one.

Brandon's Carbon Knight-
Flo pink with red and black tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

jay_j said:


> Want to make another set for a experience? Please?


Of course brother! Something like this? 











OR maybe something like this?


----------



## JHENS87

look awesome


----------



## jay_j

Tony219er said:


> Of course brother! Something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR maybe something like this?


Pink / blue and black pin please


----------



## jay_j

jay_j said:


> Pink / blue and black pin please


Hahaha make that 2 sets one 2013 experience and one 2012 diamond outlaw pretty please


----------



## KY Grant

Tony219er said:


> Grant's Experience-
> Red/black


Awesome! Can't wait to get them installed. Thanks again. Will defiantly be spreading the word for ya.


----------



## legion_archery

Hey Tony just wanted to tell you that if you wanted to see the strings you built for me on TV then watch buckmasters Saturday morning at 8am......... the buckmasters top bow world championship will be on the outdoor channel


----------



## PAKraig

KY Grant said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to get them installed. Thanks again. Will *defiantly *be spreading the word for ya.


Almost makes it sound like Tony wouldn't want you to spread the word for him! :tongue: :darkbeer:


----------



## Tony219er

legion_archery said:


> Hey Tony just wanted to tell you that if you wanted to see the strings you built for me on TV then watch buckmasters Saturday morning at 8am......... the buckmasters top bow world championship will be on the outdoor channel


How cool is that! Congratulations on your continued success and I appreciate the support.


----------



## PAKraig

Tony219er said:


> How cool is that! Congratulations on your continued success and I appreciate the support.


Hey Tony, not that I'm looking for another bow (I honestly have nowhere to put another one) but did you ever do a comparison with the Carbon Overdrive to see where it was getting all of its energy from? I know you talked about it after tuning someone's and you were very pleased with the numbers. Just curious. I'll see if I can find the post.


----------



## hrchdog

PAKraig said:


> Hey Tony, not that I'm looking for another bow (I honestly have nowhere to put another one) but did you ever do a comparison with the Carbon Overdrive to see where it was getting all of its energy from? I know you talked about it after tuning someone's and you were very pleased with the numbers. Just curious. I'll see if I can find the post.


You have a sickness but they may have a 12 step program for it. LOL!


----------



## PAKraig

hrchdog said:


> You have a sickness but they may have a 12 step program for it. LOL!


I'll get some "finished and set up" pictures for you and Tony yet, hopefully this evening, but oh man did this thing come together. I still can't get over how much I love the draw cycle of my D350 over the Invasion. The Invasion might need some work yet, to be fair, but the D350 just fits me. Great draw, great wall (w/ Bomar stops) and just dead, dead, dead on release and QUIET....seriously, Tribute quiet. I still can't get used to the "kick" of my Invasion, even with a 10" stabilizer and some weight, so I'll likely end up selling it. 

I'll never sell my "new" Destroyer though....NEVER!! Ha ha. 

It _*will*_ have a twin here soon, and a cousin. Still waiting on the cousin


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> Hey Tony, not that I'm looking for another bow (I honestly have nowhere to put another one) but did you ever do a comparison with the Carbon Overdrive to see where it was getting all of its energy from? I know you talked about it after tuning someone's and you were very pleased with the numbers. Just curious. I'll see if I can find the post.


Honestly I think it's from the aggressive draw curve of the Carbon OD. 



PAKraig said:


> I'll get some "finished and set up" pictures for you and Tony yet, hopefully this evening, but oh man did this thing come together. I still can't get over how much I love the draw cycle of my D350 over the Invasion. The Invasion might need some work yet, to be fair, but the D350 just fits me. Great draw, great wall (w/ Bomar stops) and just dead, dead, dead on release and QUIET....seriously, Tribute quiet. I still can't get used to the "kick" of my Invasion, even with a 10" stabilizer and some weight, so I'll likely end up selling it.
> 
> I'll never sell my "new" Destroyer though....NEVER!! Ha ha.
> 
> It _*will*_ have a twin here soon, and a cousin. Still waiting on the cousin


Well when you're ready to sell the 350 I just finished for you I WILL buy it!


----------



## zjohn14

That's funny I thought the complete opposite I loved my d350 but I felt like my invasion but set correctly out shot the 350 just my opinion though. Look forward to seeing if Tony can fix my invasion is shooting prob 20fps slower an has tons of vibration after install pro line strings... I know bad mistake


----------



## zjohn14

That being said u shld do a before n after speed test an my bow just to once again Tony is ahead of the game


----------



## Tony219er

zjohn14 said:


> That's funny I thought the complete opposite I loved my d350 but I felt like my invasion but set correctly out shot the 350 just my opinion though. Look forward to seeing if Tony can fix my invasion is shooting prob 20fps slower an has tons of vibration after install pro line strings... I know bad mistake


Definitely something wrong with your Invasion, they are one of the most silent and vibration free bows out. That said without the Flx guard dampener you will have some vibration. Another thing is an aftermarket string stop makes a huge difference as well.


----------



## 138104

OK, how about a set for an E35 in my son's indoor soccer team colors. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tony219er

Perry24 said:


> OK, how about a set for an E35 in my son's indoor soccer team colors. Any thoughts?


Solid flo green with blue servings maybe?


----------



## Tony219er

Well it was a FANTASTIC week for a few of my best customers. These guys laid the smackdown on some magnificent animals. Congrats guys on some incredible harvests. 

Steve's New Mexico bull elk....










Lou's Montana bull elk....










Eric's Tennessee whitetail....


----------



## Khunter

Thanks Tony I appreciate it!


----------



## 138104

Tony219er said:


> Solid flo green with blue servings maybe?


I was thinking flo green and blue with white pin stripes. Would the white pin stripes show up?


Tony219er said:


> Well it was a FANTASTIC week for a few of my best customers. These guys laid the smackdown on some magnificent animals. Congrats guys on some incredible harvests.
> 
> Steve's New Mexico bull elk....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou's Montana bull elk....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric's Tennessee whitetail....


Congrats on the harvests.


----------



## Tony219er

Khunter said:


> Thanks Tony I appreciate it!


I can't stop looking at those pictures.....I'm extremely jealous :embara: I can't wait to get in the woods.


----------



## Tony219er

> I was thinking flo green and blue with white pin stripes. Would the white pin stripes show up?


Not real well. If you want to use those 3 colors you'd be better off with a different layout. Maybe white with flo green and blue tiger streaks?


----------



## Tony219er

Joe's Experience-
Red/black


----------



## Tony219er

Kraig's Energy 32- 
Black/blue/flo green pinstripe


----------



## jpm_mq2

Looks awesome tony! Can't wait to get them.





Tony219er said:


> Joe's Experience-
> Red/black


----------



## PAKraig

I'll start out by saying that I am a self-proclaimed Pain In the Ass.:embara: Can't help it, I'm picky, I know what I want and how I want it, and if I'm paying someone to provide a service for me, I have very high expectations.....at the very least.

This whole project started in July with my Destroyer 350 LE that I bought new in October 2012. Tired of the awful looking limbs, but in LOVE with the performance of the bow, I sent it off to Tony for a refinish of the infamously flaking limbs, a new string set and a tune. Simple and easy enough, right? Wrong. 

EVERYthing changed after I got a very exciting email back from Dave Barnsdale saying that he could start making Destroyer limbs if he in fact had a donor Destroyer to use for his prototypes. A quick look in the classifieds here and a few PMs later I purchased an Optifade Forest 350 w/ 50 lb limbs and had it shipped directly to Tony. (Thanks hrchdog.) 

After talking with Tony on the phone and working out some of the details, the ENTIRE original plan for my D350 LE was scrapped and we started with a clean slate.

350 LE riser w/ 50 limbs went to Barnsdale Archery, and my original 70 lb limbs stayed with Tony and the Optifade riser. String set changed, limb refinish color changed....it was a whole new project.

Thanks to great timing, and an understanding tuner that just so happens to share my personal interest in Bowtech Destroyers and Optifade camo, I ended up with a truly 1 of a kind Destroyer 350 that absolutely drives tacks is now even more stable and is even quieter than the original bow I fell in love with almost 2 years ago. And I get the added bonus of benefiting all Destroyer owners by being an integral part of the origination of the new Barnsdale Archery Destroyer limbs!!

Thanks for all the hard work and understanding Tony, but mostly, thanks for exceeding my expectations!

Pictures really don't do this bow justice, but here's a few anyway.

View attachment 2052308
View attachment 2052309
View attachment 2052310
View attachment 2052311


Specs:

72.4# peak weight
14.8# holding weight
29.5" AMO
394 gr arrow
320 fps (avg)


----------



## skinner2

Looks amazing.


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> I'll start out by saying that I am a self-proclaimed Pain In the Ass.:embara: Can't help it, I'm picky, I know what I want and how I want it, and if I'm paying someone to provide a service for me, I have very high expectations.....at the very least.
> 
> This whole project started in July with my Destroyer 350 LE that I bought new in October 2012. Tired of the awful looking limbs, but in LOVE with the performance of the bow, I sent it off to Tony for a refinish of the infamously flaking limbs, a new string set and a tune. Simple and easy enough, right? Wrong.
> 
> EVERYthing changed after I got a very exciting email back from Dave Barnsdale saying that he could start making Destroyer limbs if he in fact had a donor Destroyer to use for his prototypes. A quick look in the classifieds here and a few PMs later I purchased an Optifade Forest 350 w/ 50 lb limbs and had it shipped directly to Tony. (Thanks hrchdog.)
> 
> After talking with Tony on the phone and working out some of the details, the ENTIRE original plan for my D350 LE was scrapped and we started with a clean slate.
> 
> 350 LE riser w/ 50 limbs went to Barnsdale Archery, and my original 70 lb limbs stayed with Tony and the Optifade riser. String set changed, limb refinish color changed....it was a whole new project.
> 
> Thanks to great timing, and an understanding tuner that just so happens to share my personal interest in Bowtech Destroyers and Optifade camo, I ended up with a truly 1 of a kind Destroyer 350 that absolutely drives tacks is now even more stable and is even quieter than the original bow I fell in love with almost 2 years ago. And I get the added bonus of benefiting all Destroyer owners by being an integral part of the origination of the new Barnsdale Archery Destroyer limbs!!
> 
> Thanks for all the hard work and understanding Tony, but mostly, thanks for exceeding my expectations!
> 
> Pictures really don't do this bow justice, but here's a few anyway.
> 
> View attachment 2052308
> View attachment 2052309
> View attachment 2052310
> View attachment 2052311
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> 72.4# peak weight
> 14.8# holding weight
> 29.5" AMO
> 394 gr arrow
> 320 fps (avg)


Thanks for taking the time to share and write this, it's much appreciated. You and I are very alike in the aspect of how particular, anal, picky, OCD, we are or whatever you want to call it. I enjoyed the project and honestly didn't want to send it back to you LOL. I really, really like how it turned out and if you decide to sell it I want first dibs!


----------



## PAKraig

Tony219er said:


> Thanks for taking the time to share and write this, it's much appreciated. You and I are very alike in the aspect of how particular, anal, picky, OCD, we are or whatever you want to call it. I enjoyed the project and honestly didn't want to send it back to you LOL. I really, really like how it turned out and if you decide to sell it I want first dibs!


Only reason I would ever maybe sell it is if Kolorfusion gets the right rights :darkbeer: But yes, you get dibs


----------



## onthewall

PAKraig and Tony.... I am right there with you in believing that things should be perfect, or as close as possible. That's why I sent my bow to you (Tony).
Thank you for your attention to detail.

Can't wait to get it back and get some meat in the freezer!


----------



## Tony219er

Stephan's Insanity CPX-
Nothing fancy......black on black.


----------



## Tony219er

onthewall said:


> PAKraig and Tony.... I am right there with you in believing that things should be perfect, or as close as possible. That's why I sent my bow to you (Tony).
> Thank you for your attention to detail.
> 
> Can't wait to get it back and get some meat in the freezer!


Thanks for your business! I look forward to getting the bow back in your hands.


----------



## treetops

Tony
Just got my finished pics from bill at ultimate finishers...What color strings would you go with?








probably just send it to you for a tune and strings


----------



## Tony219er

treetops said:


> Tony
> Just got my finished pics from bill at ultimate finishers...What color strings would you go with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably just send it to you for a tune and strings


Looks fantastic! Black major with a light brown streak (pinstripe).


----------



## treetops

Sounds good! You've done great with the last 2 i sent so i trust you


----------



## Tony219er

treetops said:


> Sounds good! You've done great with the last 2 i sent so i trust you


Well thanks. If you don't mind holding off on sending it until late November? I'm trying to take off from Halloween through the end of November so I can relax and enjoy some seat time in the tree


----------



## treetops

No problem! Hunting with my Evolution so the Answer gets to sit until later anyway. I can shoot with the original strings until then...good luck and hope you enjoy the hunt!


----------



## Fortado

PAKraig said:


> I'll start out by saying that I am a self-proclaimed Pain In the Ass.:embara: Can't help it, I'm picky, I know what I want and how I want it, and if I'm paying someone to provide a service for me, I have very high expectations.....at the very least.
> 
> This whole project started in July with my Destroyer 350 LE that I bought new in October 2012. Tired of the awful looking limbs, but in LOVE with the performance of the bow, I sent it off to Tony for a refinish of the infamously flaking limbs, a new string set and a tune. Simple and easy enough, right? Wrong.
> 
> EVERYthing changed after I got a very exciting email back from Dave Barnsdale saying that he could start making Destroyer limbs if he in fact had a donor Destroyer to use for his prototypes. A quick look in the classifieds here and a few PMs later I purchased an Optifade Forest 350 w/ 50 lb limbs and had it shipped directly to Tony. (Thanks hrchdog.)
> 
> After talking with Tony on the phone and working out some of the details, the ENTIRE original plan for my D350 LE was scrapped and we started with a clean slate.
> 
> 350 LE riser w/ 50 limbs went to Barnsdale Archery, and my original 70 lb limbs stayed with Tony and the Optifade riser. String set changed, limb refinish color changed....it was a whole new project.
> 
> Thanks to great timing, and an understanding tuner that just so happens to share my personal interest in Bowtech Destroyers and Optifade camo, I ended up with a truly 1 of a kind Destroyer 350 that absolutely drives tacks is now even more stable and is even quieter than the original bow I fell in love with almost 2 years ago. And I get the added bonus of benefiting all Destroyer owners by being an integral part of the origination of the new Barnsdale Archery Destroyer limbs!!
> 
> Thanks for all the hard work and understanding Tony, but mostly, thanks for exceeding my expectations!
> 
> Pictures really don't do this bow justice, but here's a few anyway.
> 
> View attachment 2052308
> View attachment 2052309
> View attachment 2052310
> View attachment 2052311
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> 72.4# peak weight
> 14.8# holding weight
> 29.5" AMO
> 394 gr arrow
> 320 fps (avg)


Oh snap! That Optifade Destroyer is completely blowing my mind! Yeah! Well done on all fronts.

I recently bought a 2014 CPXL and I am really enjoying it.

I can't wait to pick up a Destroyer and have it worked over.

I want it to be my NW hunting rig.
I think Tony could tune one to shoot some 510gr Gold Tips real quick.


----------



## Tony219er

Fortado said:


> Oh snap! That Optifade Destroyer is completely blowing my mind! Yeah! Well done on all fronts.
> 
> I recently bought a 2014 CPXL and I am really enjoying it.
> 
> I can't wait to pick up a Destroyer and have it worked over.
> 
> I want it to be my NW hunting rig.
> I think Tony could tune one to shoot some 510gr Gold Tips real quick.


I'm not going lie it was extremely hard to send that Destroyer 350 on its way. I definitely shot it quite a bit though


----------



## Tony219er

Todd Hutchinson's HeliM-
Cedar/light brown/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Daniel Mathews Invasion-
Flo green/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Johnny Fortado's Insanity CPXL-
Flo yellow with white and black tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Just a little heads up guys and gals I have a couple special order, one off, custom tri-colors that Brownell made for me per my request. These are truly one off custom colors. 

I wanted to post this because of the very popular "Fire Tiger" layout which uses bright yellow/bright orange/red/black. 


This custom tri-color (pictured below) has bright yellow/bright orange/black in which the material changes colors every 16" or so. This gives it the "tiger streaked" looked without the multiple tag ends.










I also have a silver/blue/black tri-color (pictured below) that looks fantastic on the black bows and AP Snow bows.....it also matches the Diamond Archery bows to a 'T' with the MO Treestand and blue accents.









One last thing......these spools are the Xcel (452x) material which is 2/3 Dyneema and 1/3 Vectran. If anyone is interested in these colors just let me know.


----------



## Fortado

Tony219er said:


> Johnny Fortado's Insanity CPXL-
> Flo yellow with white and black tiger streaks


Just exactly what I was hoping for, Tony.
Thank you


----------



## Hutch77

Tony219er said:


> Todd Hutchinson's HeliM-
> Cedar/light brown/black pinstripe




Strings look fantastic Tony! Looking forward to them. Thanks.


----------



## PAKraig

Tony, I'd like to know for my own use, but it's something that should probably be mentioned here anyway, what kind of wax should I be using with the Fury string set? And it might sound trivial, but the best way to apply it?? :darkbeer:


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> Tony, I'd like to know for my own use, but it's something that should probably be mentioned here anyway, what kind of wax should I be using with the Fury string set? And it might sound trivial, but the best way to apply it?? :darkbeer:


BCY X wax applied with the tube and gently rubbed in with your fingers. The main thing is to not heat up the bundle, any friction or heat will cause premature fiber breakdown. Another thing worth mentioning is to NOT use any of that Scorpion Venom string cleaner!!! Idk what that stuff is made of but it will make a brand new string look like it's been on your garage floor for years......it sucks the life right out of the fibers and dang near removes the color too!


----------



## PAKraig

Tony219er said:


> BCY X wax applied with the tube and gently rubbed in with your fingers. The main thing is to not heat up the bundle, any friction or heat will cause premature fiber breakdown. Another thing worth mentioning is to NOT use any of that Scorpion Venom string cleaner!!! Idk what that stuff is made of but it will make a brand new string look like it's been on your garage floor for years......it sucks the life right out of the fibers and dang near removes the color too!


Thanks! They don't quite need it yet, but I don't want them wearing prematurely; I want them to last for a long, long time. It's amazing how all the strands combine so seamlessly that they end up looking like 1 multicolored string


----------



## Tony219er

Johnny Fortado's Insanity CPXL-
Flo yellow with white and black tiger streaks, black serving.


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> Thanks! They don't quite need it yet, but I don't want them wearing prematurely; I want them to last for a long, long time. It's amazing how all the strands combine so seamlessly that they end up looking like 1 multicolored string


Yeah the Fury makes a beautiful looking string and if you get the tension on each strand perfect it is seamless.


----------



## jay_j

Tony219er said:


> BCY X wax applied with the tube and gently rubbed in with your fingers. The main thing is to not heat up the bundle, any friction or heat will cause premature fiber breakdown. Another thing worth mentioning is to NOT use any of that Scorpion Venom string cleaner!!! Idk what that stuff is made of but it will make a brand new string look like it's been on your garage floor for years......it sucks the life right out of the fibers and dang near removes the color too!


What about the scorpion venom wax spray?


----------



## Tony219er

jay_j said:


> What about the scorpion venom wax spray?


Never seen it? I use some of their wax that comes in a small aluminum tub.


----------



## Tony219er

Derel Bullard's Dominator Max-
White/black


----------



## Tony219er

George Jeffrey's Pro Edge Elite-
Bright orange with bright orange and black serving.


----------



## Tony219er

Matt's Nuclear Ice-
Flo green/black

This bad boy shoots about 300 inches per second [emoji2]


----------



## Tony219er

Sneak peek at an ASAT RPM 360. Stay tuned for more pictures......


----------



## ravenbow

Tony219er said:


> George Jeffrey's Pro Edge Elite-
> Bright orange with bright orange and black serving.


Strings look great Tony. Looking forward to putting them on my Pro Edge Elite.


----------



## Ryjax

Tony219er said:


> Sneak peek at an ASAT RPM 360. Stay tuned for more pictures......


Oh that looks awesome!


----------



## Squirrel

Tony219er said:


>


That is awesome!


----------



## Tony219er

Thanks guys. I think it will look even better assembled[emoji3]


----------



## Tony219er

Lee Wentworth's Dream Season with Breathn's strings! 

63#
28.5"
466 grs
255 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Craig Musgrave's '08 Z28-
White/blue/silver pinstripe

60#
29.5"
408 grs
265 fps









These strings aren't too photogenic....they look great in person.


----------



## Tony219er

Johnathan Stanley's Experience-
Flo yellow with silver and black tiger streaks, clear and black servings. 

62#
28.4"
348 grs
298 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Johnathan Stanley's RPM 360-
Flo orange with tan and black tiger streaks, clear and black servings. 

63#
28.4"
414 grs
284 fps


----------



## Tony219er

I made some time this evening to airbrush my new Barnsdale Destroyer limbs (I love painting/art) and I'm friggin stoked to get them installed and start putting some arrows through them! 

I ended up taking my bow to the NAPA Auto Parts store in town so they could mix me up a batch of paint to match the Metallic Charcoal Grey limbs I have one it. I'd say they done well!!!! Thanks Jeff!










All I can say is Dave Barnsdale is the limb wizard.....these are some of the best limbs I've ever seen! They are a 5 layer laminated limb that are almost exactly like the limbs Elite Archery used before they went to a 3 layer Gordon Glass limb. I'm sure you Elite fan boy's remember how good the 5 layer Barnsdale limbs were on the older Elite's.....two words come to mind.....SOLID, RELIABLE and CONSISTENT! Ok I lied, that's three words


----------



## rackmasterlgw

Paint job on the Barnsdale's looks great Tony.I have a set on an 07 Ally and your three word description is dead on.


----------



## JHENS87

Now only if they were the exposed laminates like they used on the early elites. Those were killer. Looks great as usual Tony


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> Now only if they were the exposed laminates like they used on the early elites. Those were killer. Looks great as usual Tony


Thanks buddy. They actually have the exposed laminates but I decided to paint the entire limb. Here's a few pictures of a Barnsdale coated limb, a raw Barnsdale limb, and a raw HardCore limb. As you can see they do have the exposed laminates from Barnsdale Archery.


----------



## Wil

Tony219er said:


> I really like how this one turned out! PAKraig's custom shop Destroyer 350-
> Hunter green/black/silver pinstripe wrapped up in black Bullwhip.
> 
> Optifade Forest riser with Dark Parkerized grey limbs with custom "Bowtech Archery" silk screened decals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs to follow....


Who did the silk skreen decals?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Wil said:


> Who did the silk skreen decals?


Onestringer...


----------



## JHENS87

Tony219er said:


> Thanks buddy. They actually have the exposed laminates but I decided to paint the entire limb. Here's a few pictures of a Barnsdale coated limb, a raw Barnsdale limb, and a raw HardCore limb. As you can see they do have the exposed laminates from Barnsdale Archery.


Very Impressive. Barnsdale quality is always top notch for sure. And knowing this I imagine they will be better then the original Bowtechs


----------



## Tony219er

Wil said:


> Who did the silk skreen decals?





NoDeerInIowa said:


> Onestringer...


Wasn't OneStringer.

A lady in New York did them. I'll have to get the info.....they are kind of a hybrid silk screen/decal. They are very low profile so you can't tell they are a decal but you put them on like a decal.


----------



## wpk

These bows look great 
Can't wait to see what you do with mine


----------



## Tony219er

Amanda Rumleski's CPXL-
Black/blue


----------



## Tony219er

Kevin Scowden's CPXL-
Black/silver


----------



## Tony219er

Todd Pawelek's Destroyer 340-
Black/flo green


----------



## Musgrat

Tony219er said:


> Craig Musgrave's '08 Z28-
> White/blue/silver pinstripe
> 
> 60#
> 29.5"
> 408 grs
> 265 f
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These strings aren't too photogenic....they look great in person.


Thanks so much Tony> Jut wish I had grabbed my release.


----------



## Tony219er

Musgrat said:


> Thanks so much Tony> Jut wish I had grabbed my release.


Thanks again for your patience and business. The release would have been very helpful


----------



## Tony219er

James Driscoll's Carbon Element-
Black/silver with red servings. 

Notice how vibrant red Bullwhip is, much better looking than red Halo.


----------



## Tony219er

Mike Howard's Destroyer 340-
Black/red


----------



## Tony219er

Mike Cassella's Allegiance-
Dark brown/flo green


----------



## Tony219er

Thomas Simeone's RPM 360-
Black/blue


----------



## PAKraig

A quick pic of string set Tony made for to match my Optifade Forest Destroyer. Sitka pants in background. 
Good eye Tony and thanks again.


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> A quick pic of string set Tony made for to match my Optifade Forest Destroyer. Sitka pants in background.
> Good eye Tony and thanks again.


That's a great picture. Thanks Kraig.


----------



## Tony219er

David Moore's Energy 35-
Stock strings

52#
28.5"
374 grs
261 fps


----------



## mathe011

Those look awesome Tony! Can't wait see them on my invasion.


Tony219er said:


> Daniel Mathews Invasion-
> Flo green/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Tyson Hart's Conquest 4-
Bright yellow, black serving.


----------



## Tony219er

David Anderson's Conquest 4-
Purple, black serving.


----------



## Tony219er

It's always fun trying to package a 9 foot long string set LOL.


----------



## zzzzzz

Tony are these strings safe to shoot ? Never seen anything like this before ? See pics http://pho.to/7b1aF


----------



## djanderson80

They maybe long but it's easier for idiots like me to setup a bow with only two strings. I'd melt down with a Prime. They look awesome! Can't wait to get them on. Thanks again Tony.


----------



## Tony219er

I LOVE this color combo! 

Cretor11's Bear Anarchy HC-
Solid flo yellow with red and flo yellow servings.


----------



## Tony219er

zzzzzz said:


> Tony are these strings safe to shoot ? Never seen anything like this before ? See pics http://pho.to/7b1aF


They look safe.....possibly a little uneven layout underneath the serving. Is that what you're concerned about? I'm assuming that's a 2 color string, flo orange and black?

Did you contact your string builder?


----------



## zzzzzz

Thanks Tony !


----------



## Tony219er

zzzzzz said:


> Thanks Tony !


Sorry I edited above. Did you contact your string builder and ask him about it?


----------



## Tony219er

Nadine Perry's D340-
Hunter green/black/silver pinstripe


----------



## PAKraig

Tony219er said:


> Nadine Perry's D340-
> Hunter green/black/silver pinstripe


I'm a fan [emoji6]


----------



## G-unit

PAKraig said:


> A quick pic of string set Tony made for to match my Optifade Forest Destroyer. Sitka pants in background.
> Good eye Tony and thanks again.


looks awesome!


----------



## Tony219er

Here's a few teaser pics of Jay Janssen's CUSTOM Shop Invasion.....

This one's done up in Stormy Hardwoods Original and Tactical Extreme Grey. Holding it all together is a set of red/black/silver pinstripe with a mix of clear and black servings. I'm definitely looking forward to seeing the finished product.....I'm pretty sure it's gonna be SWEET!


----------



## bowhuntercoop

That's gunna be one sweet invasion! I miss my invasion, I should look for anther one haha


----------



## jay_j

Tony219er said:


> Here's a few teaser pics of Jay Janssen's CUSTOM Shop Invasion.....
> 
> This one's done up in Stormy Hardwoods Original and Tactical Extreme Grey. Holding it all together is a set of red/black/silver pinstripe with a mix of clear and black servings. I'm definitely looking forward to seeing the finished product.....I'm pretty sure it's gonna be SWEET!


Hell yes brother


----------



## Ryjax

Tony - Going to shoot you an email tomorrow about sending a bow to you for full custom work.


----------



## zjohn14

That is a awesome looking invasion, hope you can fix mine Tony


----------



## Tony219er

Here's a few more teasers of that Invasion assembled.











Looks pretty friggin sweet!


----------



## PAKraig

That Stormy Hardwoods looks really good on that Invasion. 

I think Predator would look good on one too. Hmmmm


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> That Stormy Hardwoods looks really good on that Invasion.
> 
> I think Predator would look good on one too. Hmmmm


I've been wanting to do a Predator Fall Grey Invasion for a loonngggg time!


----------



## Tony219er

I'm working on an ASAT RPM 360 right now.....and let me tell you it's awesome!


----------



## Tony219er

Here's a few teaser pics of the ASAT RPM 360 (riser and limbs in ASAT). I was hoping to have it assembled this evening but unfortunately that didn't happen. 

The strings are cedar with light brown servings.


----------



## Abroussard

Tony219er said:


> I've been wanting to do a Predator Fall Grey Invasion for a loonngggg time!


I was leaning towards deception brown but fall grey is looking better and better on the invasion!


----------



## Tony219er

Daniel Mathews' Invasion-
Flo green/silver/black pinstripe with clear and black servings.


----------



## Tony219er

Abroussard said:


> I was leaning towards deception brown but fall grey is looking better and better on the invasion!


Brown Deception is a great looking pattern but IMO the best looking patterns on a bow are the ones with open or have sharp contrasting colors. Mainly because there's very little flat surface area on a riser and patterns like Predator Fall Grey, Spring Green, ASAT, Optifade, etc look so good.


----------



## cretor11

Tony219er said:


> I LOVE this color combo!
> 
> Cretor11's Bear Anarchy HC-
> Solid flo yellow with red and flo yellow servings.


They look great..!!!! I'll post pics when I get it set up. Thanks


----------



## wbates

Abroussard said:


> I was leaning towards deception brown but fall grey is looking better and better on the invasion!


Ya i have been leaning towards deception brown on my rpm. I do like that fall grey the Tony did before.


----------



## PAKraig

Tony219er said:


> Brown Deception is a great looking pattern but IMO the best looking patterns on a bow are the ones with open or have sharp contrasting colors. Mainly because there's very little flat surface area on a riser and patterns like Predator Fall Grey, Spring Green, ASAT, Optifade, etc look so good.


We need an updated option from Predator. Fall Grey Deception


----------



## string music

Tony219er said:


> Here's a few more teasers of that Invasion assembled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty friggin sweet!


Now that looks Awesome Tony!!! 
One of of my bows is coming for a custom shop job soon. Just waiting on the Bowtech release.


----------



## Tony219er

Dom Rastelli's Invasion-
Red/silver, black serving


----------



## Tony219er

string music said:


> Now that looks Awesome Tony!!!
> One of of my bows is coming for a custom shop job soon. Just waiting on the Bowtech release.


Thanks brother. I'm looking forward to getting it into the hands of my Australian customer Jay's hands.


----------



## Hutch77

Hey Tony, just wanted to tell you thanks again for the threads! They went on and tuned great, lengths where spot on, just a little twisting of the cable and I was in perfect spec. Any one on the fence about ordering new strings, I highly recommend Tony. His attention to detail is top notch, there very well built and come out looking like a glass rod. I got about 500 shots through them now and nothing has budged! Here is a few pics of my Helim. The pics don't do the strings justice, there much nicer in person.

Cedar/light brown with a black pin stripe and light brown servings.


----------



## Tony219er

Hutch77 said:


> Hey Tony, just wanted to tell you thanks again for the threads! They went on and tuned great, lengths where spot on, just a little twisting of the cable and I was in perfect spec. Any one on the fence about ordering new strings, I highly recommend Tony. His attention to detail is top notch, there very well built and come out looking like a glass rod. I got about 500 shots through them now and nothing has budged! Here is a few pics of my Helim. The pics don't do the strings justice, there much nicer in person.
> 
> Cedar/light brown with a black pin stripe and light brown servings.


Thanks again for your business and thanks for taking the time to share. I really appreciate it. Good luck this season and be safe out there!


----------



## wpk

TTT for a great guy to deal with.


----------



## Da Nooch

Thanks for the threads "T". No problem on the roller guard serving, they look really sharp. What have you found the differences to be between the black rubber speed sleeves vs brass w shrink wrap? I'm just curious... lighter, quieter shot?? I like that...


----------



## Tony219er

Da Nooch said:


> Thanks for the threads "T". No problem on the roller guard serving, they look really sharp. What have you found the differences to be between the black rubber speed sleeves vs brass w shrink wrap? I'm just curious... lighter, quieter shot?? I like that...


Definitely a quieter shot and the new style sleeves are matching the brass nocks as far as weight goes. There really isn't a down side to them in my experience. I'm glad you received them and hopefully the installation process was painless.


----------



## Tony219er

Lee Turner's Insanity CPX and CPXL-
Flo green, black serving.


----------



## Tony219er

Dwayne Snodgrass's Invasion-

Here's some Halloween colors.....
Bright orange, black serving


----------



## Tony219er

John Edward's Invasion-
Black/red/silver pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Wes Keen's Faktor Turbo-
Flo pink, black serving

Not quite finished but wanted to share because it looks too good!


----------



## Tony219er

Johnathan Eifler's Carbon Knight-
Bright orange/bright yellow/black (custom tri-color)

72#
29"
442 grs
282 fps


----------



## wpk

Tony219er said:


> Wes Keen's Faktor Turbo-
> Flo pink, black serving
> 
> Not quite finished but wanted to share because it looks too good!


Looks good Tony


----------



## Tony219er

I'm not sure if I posted these pictures or not but here's a couple more new colors available in the Fury material. 

Cranberry
Light blue









I also heard they have a new color called Charcoal, it's in between the grey and black colors and looks very nice. I'll post pictures once I get a spool.


----------



## 138104

My wife said the cranberry and light blue would look great together. Maybe add a charcoal pinstripe too.


----------



## Abroussard

When should the charcoal be available?


----------



## onthewall

Tony, those look great! Glad you chose the silver as the pinstripe. 
Looking forward to how it tunes out now. 
Thanks! 
John E


----------



## hrchdog

Just ordered another set to put on a carbon overdrive I picked up for my son.


----------



## wpk

Tony219er said:


> Wes Keen's Faktor Turbo-
> Flo pink, black serving
> 
> Not quite finished but wanted to share because it looks too good!


can't wait to see the performance numbers you got
thanks Tony looks great


----------



## B Mac

Dude WPK's bow is Bad Ass looking. Can't wait to see it in person. 

I just placed an order for a set of Flo Green strings for my Faktor Turbo.


----------



## Tony219er

Abroussard said:


> When should the charcoal be available?


It's available now.


----------



## Tony219er

Here's the new charcoal color.


----------



## 138104

Can you take a picture side-by-side with black?


----------



## Tony219er

Perry24 said:


> Can you take a picture side-by-side with black?


I will once I receive my spool. That's a picture that was sent to me.


----------



## why3zx

Any interest in doing a string/tune on an alpine?


----------



## Tony219er

Zach Johnson's Invasion- 
Silver with red and black tiger streaks 

66#
29.2"
412 grs
299 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Wes Keen's Faktor Turbo-
Flo pink, black serving

71#
28.3"
360 grs
308 fps


----------



## Tony219er

why3zx said:


> Any interest in doing a string/tune on an alpine?


Absolutely man, I'm not prejudice towards the bows I work on [emoji2]


----------



## Tony219er

John Edward's Invasion-
Red/black/silver pinstripe

63#
29.5"
402 grs
290 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Dwayne Snodgrass's Invasion'
Solid bright orange

70#
29.5"
440 grs
295 fps


----------



## zjohn14

Tony219er said:


> Zach Johnson's Invasion-
> Silver with red and black tiger streaks
> 
> 66#
> 29.2"
> 412 grs
> 299 fps


Tony looks awesome, couldn't be happier. Your strings are amazing, I really appreciate everything I plan on sending my carbon overdrive to you here soon thanks again


----------



## orarcher

All looking great as always !!


----------



## salmon killer

Very nice work tony.


----------



## Tony219er

zjohn14 said:


> Tony looks awesome, couldn't be happier. Your strings are amazing, I really appreciate everything I plan on sending my carbon overdrive to you here soon thanks again


Glad you like it Zach. 


orarcher said:


> All looking great as always !!





salmon killer said:


> Very nice work tony.


Thanks fella's.


----------



## onthewall

Woo-hoo! Turned out fantastic! Can't wait to try it out. 
Thanks Tony!


----------



## stork64

The threads were/are awesome Tony. Sad to put the bow away after filling my tags last week.


----------



## jay_j

My invasion arrived downunder today and I'm blown away by the bow so quick and quite plus looks total bad ass

Thank you again tony no one does it better.


----------



## Tony219er

jay_j said:


> My invasion arrived downunder today and I'm blown away by the bow so quick and quite plus looks total bad ass
> 
> Thank you again tony no one does it better.


Man that was fast! So how are you liking the Invasion as a bow? Take the looks out of the equation because anything that looks that good is going to be sweet no matter what!


----------



## stork64

jay_j said:


> My invasion arrived downunder today and I'm blown away by the bow so quick and quite plus looks total bad ass
> 
> Thank you again tony no one does it better.


That thing is incredible looking. Wow!


----------



## jay_j

Tony219er said:


> Man that was fast! So how are you liking the Invasion as a bow? Take the looks out of the equation because anything that looks that good is going to be sweet no matter what!


Yeah looks a side I'm buying another lol. It's a dream to shoot I hadn't even put 20 arrows threw it and I busted one at 30m. Really love it


----------



## Tony219er

jay_j said:


> Yeah looks a side I'm buying another lol. It's a dream to shoot I hadn't even put 20 arrows threw it and I busted one at 30m. Really love it


I kinda figured that's how you'd feel. I haven't met too many people who don't love the Invasion, IMO it's definitely one of the best bows in the last few years and still beats alot of the newest offerings.


----------



## jay_j

Tony219er said:


> I kinda figured that's how you'd feel. I haven't met too many people who don't love the Invasion, IMO it's definitely one of the best bows in the last few years and still beats alot of the newest offerings.


100% agree lighter and faster then the new bows and holds rock solid


----------



## Tony219er

Just a little reminder for you guys:

I'm on vacation until December 1st so if you are trying to call and I don't answer it's most likely because I'm in the woods. If you do call please leave a message and I WILL return it within 24 hours. I've received a bunch of calls in which nobody leaves a message so obviously I can't do anything if you don't. I'm still working on string orders and bows a few hours a day and everything will be getting done as far as orders go.

Thanks again, 
Tony


----------



## pcbowjunky

Wanted to say thanks Tony the string is holding up great!! no stretch or abnormal serving wear and we are over 1000 shots deep, helped me take this guy last week in pa.. Thanks again



View attachment 2082855


----------



## Tony219er

pcbowjunky said:


> Wanted to say thanks Tony the string is holding up great!! no stretch or abnormal serving wear and we are over 1000 shots deep, helped me take this guy last week in pa.. Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2082855


Thanks for sharing. That's a great looking buck.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Are you in a tree this morning, Tony?


----------



## Tony219er

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Are you in a tree this morning, Tony?


I wish. I've been playing catch up on some string orders for the past few days.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

There's always the evening


----------



## Tony219er

The following strings are done or will be done and shipped tomorrow. 

D340- red/silver
Strother Moxie- black/silver
Heartbreaker- Flo purple with flo pink/black tiger streaks (x2)
Carbon Overdrive- red/black/silver pinstripe
Mathews Q2- cranberry/bright orange/bright yellow tiger streaks

I can't remember all the names off the top of my head but you guys know who you are. I'll post pictures this evening.


----------



## Tony219er

NoDeerInIowa said:


> There's always the evening


That is correct.....and that's where I'm sitting right now. Hopefully the evening movement starts picking up, the majority of the movement in my area has been in the morning between 9-11 am. Hopefully my next reply is a big smile behind a beautiful whitetail[emoji2]


----------



## 12RingKing

All work no play makes jack a dull boy! 

Enjoy yourself some vacation! Got an important order coming your way!


----------



## Poprockz

Hi,

Im just curious have you ever done a Black/Silver with a Red pinstripe? If so, may i please see a picture of it? im very interested in this combo but really cant manage to come up with a picture of how it would look in my head! I have looked through tons of pages and seen a lot of great colors combinations, just not exactly this one...though silver with red/black tiger was close!

Thanks!


----------



## Tony219er

Mark Migliaccio's Mathews Q2
Cranberry/bright orange/bright yellow tiger streaks (the Cranberry isn't too photogenic and the pics make it look blackish, purple....they look much better in person)


----------



## Tony219er

Thomas Carrol's Strother Moxie-
black/silver


----------



## Tony219er

John Yates' Heartbreaker (x2)-
Flo purple with flo pink/black tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Keith Murphy's D340-
Red/silver


----------



## aftermath86

Tony219er said:


> Mark Migliaccio's Mathews Q2
> Cranberry/bright orange/bright yellow tiger streaks (the Cranberry isn't too photogenic and the pics make it look blackish, purple....they look much better in person)


:banana: First with cranberry!

You're the man Tony! I can't wait to throw those puppies on!


----------



## 13bonatter69

Those are some DANG nice looking threads Tony....:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Tony219er

Poprockz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im just curious have you ever done a Black/Silver with a Red pinstripe? If so, may i please see a picture of it? im very interested in this combo but really cant manage to come up with a picture of how it would look in my head! I have looked through tons of pages and seen a lot of great colors combinations, just not exactly this one...though silver with red/black tiger was close!
> 
> Thanks!


The best way to find a certain color combo is to use the search option for this particular thread....it's in the top right corner of every first post of each page. On Tapatalk it's right up top.

Anyways here you go, I was able to search this particular thread and came up with tons of options in seconds. Just for reference next time you or someone else is looking for a specific color combo. 

Black/silver/red pinstripe


----------



## a/c guy

Tony219er said:


> Thomas Carrol's Strother Moxie-
> black/silver


Thanks Tony. Looks great.


----------



## a/c guy

Tony219er said:


> The following strings are done or will be done and shipped tomorrow.
> 
> D340- red/silver
> Strother Moxie- black/silver
> Heartbreaker- Flo purple with flo pink/black tiger streaks (x2)
> Carbon Overdrive- red/black/silver pinstripe
> Mathews Q2- cranberry/bright orange/bright yellow tiger streaks
> 
> I can't remember all the names off the top of my head but you guys know who you are. I'll post pictures this evening.


Never saw this post or I wouldn't have bothered you. Thanks Tony.


----------



## Tony219er

a/c guy said:


> Never saw this post or I wouldn't have bothered you. Thanks Tony.


Trust me brother you aren't bothering me, I try to keep things updated here on this thread because it's easier than sending individual PM's to everyone. 

Thanks again for your patience and business! Your Moxie strings are shipped!


----------



## salmon killer

That orange, yellow, cranberry looks great.!


----------



## hrchdog

Tony219er said:


> John Yates' Heartbreaker (x2)-
> Flo purple with flo pink/black tiger streaks


Can't wait to see how these look on my daughter in laws bow with riser done in muddy girl with carbon fiber limbs.


----------



## Tony219er

John's Carbon Overdrive- 
Red/black/silver pinstripe


----------



## Shawn2820

what is your turnaround time on the tuning and new strings?


----------



## Tony219er

Shawn2820 said:


> what is your turnaround time on the tuning and new strings?


Average is 4 weeks but I'm going to implement a new system here in a week or so. 

I've been wanting to do it for awhile but I've always had 20+ bows sitting here so I wasn't able to do anything. Now I'm completely caught up except for one bow. Basically I want guys to be able to keep their bows until I have the strings built and am ready for them....rather than guys having to be without their bows for weeks. 

I'm thinking it'll go something like this:

1) fill out my service order form (found on my website) and either mail it, email it, etc. 
2) order the strings
3) pay for strings, tune, etc.
4) I'll build strings and notify you once they're done and ready
5) you ship bow 

That should cut turn around times to just a couple weeks tops and be better for everyone including myself, a few times I was feeling completely overwhelmed lol.


----------



## hogman22

Tony, are you still selling those string stops? If so how much for one for a Invasion?


----------



## anarchyhunter80

Tony, another question about the string stops, do you make front mount stops for bows like the 2011 diamond razor edge that do not have the rear drilled string stop hole? Would love to get one for my wifes bow.


----------



## Tony219er

hogman22 said:


> Tony, are you still selling those string stops? If so how much for one for a Invasion?


Yes sir. They're $35 plus a few bucks for shipping. 


anarchyhunter80 said:


> Tony, another question about the string stops, do you make front mount stops for bows like the 2011 diamond razor edge that do not have the rear drilled string stop hole? Would love to get one for my wifes bow.


Unfortunately I don't have one for the front stabilizer mount. I believe Limbsaver makes one, I had one on my daughter's Razor Edge and it was nice.


----------



## AldoTheApache

Tony do you make string stops that fit Hoyt bows? Specifically 2014 carbon spyder turbo?


----------



## Tony219er

AldoTheApache said:


> Tony do you make string stops that fit Hoyt bows? Specifically 2014 carbon spyder turbo?


Unfortunately I don't. I can but I haven't found a source for a suppressor that fits a 5/16" rod.


----------



## zjohn14

Tony just wanted to thank you again for the great job you did on my invasion it's shooting so much better it blows my mind you are a great bow tech
Zack Johnson


----------



## Doug10

Heres a shoutout to a standup guy. Tony really took care of me on my bows over the past year or so. Very happy to do business with him. Thanks T!

Doug


----------



## Tony219er

zjohn14 said:


> Tony just wanted to thank you again for the great job you did on my invasion it's shooting so much better it blows my mind you are a great bow tech
> Zack Johnson


Thanks John! I really appreciate it, great looking dog Btw. Is that a German Shorthair?


zjohn14 said:


> Tony just wanted to thank you again for the great job you did on my invasion it's shooting so much better it blows my mind you are a great bow tech
> Zack Johnson


----------



## Tony219er

Doug10 said:


> Heres a shoutout to a standup guy. Tony really took care of me on my bows over the past year or so. Very happy to do business with him. Thanks T!
> 
> Doug


Anytime Doug and thanks for your business over the years, I really appreciate it. One of these days you're bound to find a bow that cooperates with you and isn't a total pain in the arse lol.


----------



## zjohn14

Yea Tony that's a gsp I have 2 man's gotta have something to do after deer season, there great dogs only kind I'll own


----------



## Tony219er

zjohn14 said:


> Yea Tony that's a gsp I have 2 man's gotta have something to do after deer season, there great dogs only kind I'll own


That's awesome, I'm a huge dog person and couldn't imagine living without one. I prefer Labs and Golden Retriever's but love them all the same. I've hunted over some incredibly talented German Shorthair's and Irish Setter's....they're a blast to watch work.


----------



## Tony219er

Keith Roberts Destroyer-
Good old red and black


----------



## a/c guy

Tony219er said:


> Thomas Carrol's Strother Moxie-
> black/silver


Put my new strings on today. They fit perfect, look great and shoot great. Thanks Tony.


----------



## Tony219er

Well guys I shot one of my best bucks this morning. I don't know what else to say other than I'm humbled and truly have been blessed!


----------



## Joebert

Wow brother congrats! He's a stud!!


----------



## zjohn14

Awesome deer congrats


----------



## Tony219er

Joebert said:


> Wow brother congrats! He's a stud!!


Thanks brother! I haven't killed a deer with a gun in over 13 years, a couple years ago I bought a couple new guns and finally let one eat. He's definitely my biggest with a muzzleloader.


----------



## orarcher

WOW !! Tony another hog for your wall CONGRATS MAN !!!!


----------



## HDstandard08

Wow! great mass on those horns a stud of a buck! Congrats


----------



## legion_archery

Great lookin deer Tony..........


----------



## PAKraig

Great buck Tony! Bow or gun, that's a good one.


----------



## Tony219er

Thanks fella's! I'm definitely stoked right now, sharing the moment with brother and old man.


----------



## orarcher

Tony219er said:


> Thanks fella's! I'm definitely stoked right now, sharing the moment with brother and old man.


Great to be able to share with family !!! ESP. if its a stud of a buck !!


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Great buck bro. Congrats


----------



## Khunter

Congratulations Tony! That's a nice one, looks he has good mass and caries it pretty well through his beams.


----------



## Doebuster

Very nice ! Way to go ! Those strings u built for my rpm are holding up great, have not moved at all and it's been in the rain a couple of times .


----------



## JDUB007

Great buck congrats...Tony what do I gain going to a custom string stop on my Bowtech Experience...I'm looking to shave a little overall bow weight will one of your string stops help? I also plan to take off the riser dampeners with the weights


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Great buck Tony! Congrats! You deserve it.


----------



## mathe011

Awesome Buck!! Congrats!


----------



## Hutch77

Awesome Buck Tony! He's a stud for sure. Congrats.


----------



## JHENS87

Great buck, glad you found time to step away from the string jig and hit the woods


----------



## skinner2

Great buck Tony. Congrats


----------



## Tony219er

JDUB007 said:


> Great buck congrats...Tony what do I gain going to a custom string stop on my Bowtech Experience...I'm looking to shave a little overall bow weight will one of your string stops help? I also plan to take off the riser dampeners with the weights


No my string stop will most likely add a little weight, not much but I'm sure it will. My stops utilize a solid aluminum rod vs Bowtech's being a hollow carbon rod.


----------



## Tony219er

Thanks again everyone, I'm definitely very fortunate to be able to harvest an animal like him, and even more so that I get to spend time with my daughter, dad, and brother's doing something we love. Heeck if it wasn't for my dad I don't know if I'd be the ate up outdoorsman that I am and for that I'm very grateful. 

Here's some better in the field pictures.









And last but not least, the old man and I enjoying the moment.


----------



## Tony219er

Doebuster said:


> Very nice ! Way to go ! Those strings u built for my rpm are holding up great, have not moved at all and it's been in the rain a couple of times .


I'm very happy to hear that buddy, let me know if you ever have any questions or concerns.


----------



## Joebert

He's a beast brother! Has mass all over, congrats again!! Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## orarcher

Much better pics !!! Really nice buck !! Congrats again


----------



## Tony219er

I'll get some loonnnggg armed pictures to make him look like a 200"er lol.


----------



## zjohn14

JDUB007 said:


> Great buck congrats...Tony what do I gain going to a custom string stop on my Bowtech Experience...I'm looking to shave a little overall bow weight will one of your string stops help? I also plan to take off the riser dampeners with the weights


I'll buy the riser dampners if your not going to use them


----------



## pcbowjunky

congrats on the great buck Tony!! Great memories and a trophy!


----------



## Dieselmathews

Congrats tony on that stud of a buck. Can't beat the moments with the people that mean the most. My fiancé shot her first deer this year. It's a great time.


----------



## Da Nooch

Nice Buck Tony! Glad u were able to get out and get that stud. I got a nice 8, not a huge rack, but man was he was a toad! Dressed at 180lbs. Freezer's Full...


----------



## Tony219er

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Tony219er

Steve Hendrickson's Experience-
Cocobola/black

I've been wanting to build this combo for awhile now and IMO it looks great!


----------



## Khunter

Tony219er said:


> Steve Hendrickson's Experience-
> Cocobola/black
> 
> I've been wanting to build this combo for awhile now and IMO it looks great!


Looks great! Cocobola almost looks orangish.


----------



## Tony219er

Khunter said:


> Looks great! Cocobola almost looks orangish.


It's got a slight rusty orange look. It looks awesome with bright orange.


----------



## E. Johnson

Tony, 
Glad you're getting caught up and it has to be weight off the ole shoulders. 
Great buck and field photos! I really like the one with your Dad.


----------



## Tony219er

E. Johnson said:


> Tony,
> Glad you're getting caught up and it has to be weight off the ole shoulders.
> Great buck and field photos! I really like the one with your Dad.


Thanks Eric. I hope everything is going good.


----------



## Tony219er

Experience- 
Cocobola/black, black serving


----------



## Musgrat

I know it's a late shout out, but awesome deer Tony!!!


----------



## Tony219er

Musgrat said:


> I know it's a late shout out, but awesome deer Tony!!!


Thanks brother. Having the opportunity to harvest an animal of that caliber is something that I'll never forget.


----------



## Tony219er

Dan Matthews' Invasion- flo green/silver/black pinstripe with black and clear servings. 

83#
26.75"
422 grs
304 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Ed Shens' Prime One- flo green/blue/flo orange pinstripe with black and clear servings. 

57#
28"
360 grs
255 fps


----------



## mathe011

Looks good Tony! Thanks again!


Tony219er said:


> Dan Matthews' Invasion- flo green/silver/black pinstripe with black and clear servings.
> 
> 83#
> 26.75"
> 422 grs
> 304 fps


----------



## Dieselmathews

Man can't wait to see what that tri color material turns out like. Bill said my insanity riser should be done in a few days. I think it's gonna look great on the black center fade to moonshine wildfire fade riser.


----------



## Tony219er

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I hope all you guys are enjoying it with family and friends. Be safe and DON'T drink and drive!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Happy Thanksgiving to you Tony.


----------



## zjohn14

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## 12RingKing

Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## jay_j

Taking the new bow on its first hunt tomorrow tony wish me luck


----------



## string music

Tony219er said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I hope all you guys are enjoying it with family and friends. Be safe and DON'T drink and drive!


Happy Thanksgiving Tony


----------



## Tony219er

jay_j said:


> Taking the new bow on its first hunt tomorrow tony wish me luck


Good luck and post some pictures if you're successful in harvesting an Australian critter!


----------



## Tony219er

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you Tony.





zjohn14 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving





12RingKing said:


> Happy thanksgiving!





string music said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Tony


Thanks fella's! Same to all of you as well and have a good holiday weekend!


----------



## edshen

Tony219er said:


> Ed Shens' Prime One- flo green/blue/flo orange pinstripe with black and clear servings.
> 
> 57#
> 28"
> 360 grs
> 255 fps


FedEx delivered my bow today. Great looking work! Thanks Tony!


----------



## bighunterguy

Did you ever score that buck?! I'm thinking you should do a score my buck free string contest for whoever guesses the closest!  haha


----------



## Tony219er

Steve Hendrickson's Faktor 34 (cable slide conversion)- 
Hunter green/cedar, black serving


----------



## Khunter

Those look great, should look good on a Max-1 bow, kind of a pale yellow and green.


----------



## Tony219er

Khunter said:


> Those look great, should look good on a Max-1 bow, kind of a pale yellow and green.


Yeah I'm looking forward to seeing it on that Max 1 bow. It should look great.


----------



## Tony219er

bighunterguy said:


> Did you ever score that buck?! I'm thinking you should do a score my buck free string contest for whoever guesses the closest!  haha


I'd love to have a little game like that but I'd have to exclude a few guys like "khunter" who knows exactly what it scored lol.

As far as the scoring goes, yes I did and it is also being done by one of the state's official's after the drying period. I don't really care much about scores but the taxidermist insisted so I said have at it.


----------



## joebrenner007

baby blue with buckshin and orange pins???


----------



## Khunter

My lips are sealed.


----------



## joshb311

Fantastic looking work! What kind of turnaround on a tune are you looking at currently?


----------



## Tony219er

joebrenner007 said:


> baby blue with buckshin and orange pins???


Are you asking if I've ever built that color combo? If so I have not.


----------



## Tony219er

Brad McAfee's Nitrum Turbo -
Solid flo green


----------



## Tony219er

Jason Mukogawa's RPM 360-
Flo orange/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

joshb311 said:


> Fantastic looking work! What kind of turnaround on a tune are you looking at currently?


I average about 3-4 weeks for tuning and 4-5 weeks for strings and tune. I trying to implement a new system in which the customer pays up front for the strings and tuning and holf off on sending the bow until the strings are done and ready. That will shave a couple weeks off the turn around time so you're not going without your bow for a month plus.


----------



## bowtechnow

Sharp looking strings Tony.


----------



## bowtechnow

Tony219er said:


> Jason Mukogawa's RPM 360-
> Flo orange/silver/black pinstripe


These lol.


----------



## ajmukogawa

Look Great!!! Cant wait to get em! Thank you! Happy holidays


----------



## Tony219er

ajmukogawa said:


> Look Great!!! Cant wait to get em! Thank you! Happy holidays


I'm glad you like them and thanks for your patience. Happy Holidays to you as well.


----------



## Tony219er

Dan Adamson's Insanity CPX- 
Black with flo yellow and bright orange tiger streaks.


----------



## Tony219er

Frank Long's RPM 360-
Black/bright yellow and red/bright orange tiger streaks (aka Fire Tiger)


----------



## Dieselmathews

Tony219er said:


> Dan Adamson's Insanity CPX-
> Black with flo yellow and bright orange tiger streaks.



O hell yea. Those look sick tony. I think it's gonna look great on that custom insanity


----------



## Joebert

I


Tony219er said:


> Jason Mukogawa's RPM 360-
> Flo orange/silver/black pinstripe



These are very sharp Looking Tony, nicely done brother!


----------



## Doebuster

Tony219er said:


> Frank Long's RPM 360-
> Black/bright yellow and red/bright orange tiger streaks (aka Fire Tiger)


Those fire tigers look so good ! There gonna pop on that black rpm !


----------



## psychobaby111

Tony219er said:


> Frank Long's RPM 360-
> Black/bright yellow and red/bright orange tiger streaks (aka Fire Tiger)


man Tony, they look sweet. soon as season is over my overdrive will need a set.


----------



## Tony219er

Dieselmathews said:


> O hell yea. Those look sick tony. I think it's gonna look great on that custom insanity


I think you're right! Please be sure to post some pics once you have it all together. 


Joebert said:


> I
> 
> 
> These are very sharp Looking Tony, nicely done brother!


Thank you sir. 


Doebuster said:


> Those fire tigers look so good ! There gonna pop on that black rpm !


No doubt about it. They're my favorite color combo for sure. 


psychobaby111 said:


> man Tony, they look sweet. soon as season is over my overdrive will need a set.


I have a Christmas sale going on now in case you weren't aware. I also am offering a gift card for guys who don't need strings now but want to take advantage of the sale price. Let me know whenever you're ready!


----------



## Dieselmathews

Lol it just so happens that I might be picking up a inferno insanity. Or a custom cpxl. Will def need another set. Haha.


----------



## psychobaby111

Just got my email should have them on this weekend. When I get it set up I will post some pics and numbers.


----------



## Ryjax

Tony sending you a pm


----------



## Okey Jones III

That fire tiger is awesome looking! Excited to see how mine look, even tho they won't be as cool as those!


----------



## Tony219er

Thanks for the support fella's!


----------



## kyem143

What's the Christmas sale? I'm in, I've just been waiting for my season to be over. I have an invasion I want strings and a tune for.


----------



## johngolds

great looking work


----------



## Tony219er

kyem143 said:


> What's the Christmas sale? I'm in, I've just been waiting for my season to be over. I have an invasion I want strings and a tune for.


I have a Christmas sale going for string orders. $70 shipped for any 1-3 colors in any layout.


----------



## Ryjax

Hey Tony what color combo do you think would look good on the new SH Spec Op? I'm thinking light brown/dark brown black pin.. Thoughts?


----------



## Tony219er

Ryjax said:


> Hey Tony what color combo do you think would look good on the new SH Spec Op? I'm thinking light brown/dark brown black pin.. Thoughts?


Solid hunter green with cedar tiger streaks would look excellent!


----------



## Ryjax

I like the sound of that! Still working on getting those pics for you


----------



## zjohn14

Great looking strings Tony as usually I've ask my wife to send my other bow to you for a Christmas present so hopefully I'll talk to you soon


----------



## Dieselmathews

Tony any ideas for a set of threads for a cpxl done in stormy hardwoods spring?


----------



## string music

Tony219er said:


> I have a Christmas sale going for string orders. $70 shipped for any 1-3 colors in any layout.


Well guess I'll be putting in an order for my Prodigy Friday.


----------



## bighunterguy

How long is the sale Tony? I need a set for my Prodigy also. These stock strings are hideous lol


----------



## Tony219er

zjohn14 said:


> Great looking strings Tony as usually I've ask my wife to send my other bow to you for a Christmas present so hopefully I'll talk to you soon


Thanks buddy, hopefully she says it's okay lol. I look forward to doing another one for you.


----------



## Tony219er

Dieselmathews said:


> Tony any ideas for a set of threads for a cpxl done in stormy hardwoods spring?


Idk what that pattern looks like.


----------



## Tony219er

string music said:


> Well guess I'll be putting in an order for my Prodigy Friday.


I'll be ready and waiting


----------



## Tony219er

bighunterguy said:


> How long is the sale Tony? I need a set for my Prodigy also. These stock strings are hideous lol


Til Sunday but I've been known to extend a sale


----------



## kayakfisher

I will be placing an order for a set Saturday for my cst


----------



## Tony219er

Mike Tanner's Specialist-
Blue/white


----------



## Tony219er

Dan Adamson's Insanity CPX-
Black with flo yellow and bright orange tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Frank Long's RPM 360-
Red and bright orange/bright yellow and black tiger streaks.....aka"Fire Tiger"


----------



## Tony219er

kayakfisher said:


> I will be placing an order for a set Saturday for my cst


I look forward to building them!


----------



## Jufrio

Would the Christmas sale include strings for a chill x? Harness and all. Also do you put on speed nocks? If so, which ones do you use? Thanks


----------



## orarcher

Tony219er said:


> Mike Tanner's Specialist-
> Blue/white


Looks sweet !!!


----------



## Tony219er

Jufrio said:


> Would the Christmas sale include strings for a chill x? Harness and all. Also do you put on speed nocks? If so, which ones do you use? Thanks


Hey guys with the Holiday Season upon us I have decided to run a Christmas Sale on custom string orders. Sale will run until 12/14/14.....

-This will be for any 1-3 color string in the Fury material for any bow's (excluding 5 piece harnesses....Prime's, Monster's, Chill's, Darton's, etc)
-Available serving colors will be be black and clear (if you have a colored serving preference please contact me and I will let you know if I have it in stock)

Please place all orders through my website, www.bowfitters.net (please include the bow make, model, cam #, string/cable lengths, color preference, serving color, what nocks you shoot, etc in the PayPal notes at checkout).......if you don't have PayPal I can accept credit cards as well.

I am going to also offer a Gift Card voucher so guys who do not need strings at this time can still take advantage of the sale...


----------



## Tony219er

Jufrio said:


> Would the Christmas sale include strings for a chill x? Harness and all. Also do you put on speed nocks? If so, which ones do you use? Thanks


Speed grubs are included in the sale price and are the Bowjax "new" style speed sleeves. I have them in black, red, flo green, flo pink and a few other colors. 

Unfortunately the 5 piece harnesses are not included in the sale price but if you want a set I could make an exception. Just shoot me an email or PM. 

Thanks again, 
Tony


----------



## cf7go

I'm jumping on this! I'll be getting a voucher for sure!


----------



## Tony219er

Matthew Blalock's Bowtech Experience-
Fire Tiger!


----------



## Tony219er

Alec Lightner's RPM 360-
Hunter green/silver/bright orange pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

cf7go said:


> I'm jumping on this! I'll be getting a voucher for sure!


Sounds good buddy, thanks for your business!


----------



## psychobaby111

Tony219er said:


> Frank Long's RPM 360-
> Red and bright orange/bright yellow and black tiger streaks.....aka"Fire Tiger"


Got them today. Going to the shop to put them on in the morning I will post pics and numbers


----------



## bowhunterhaus1

I ordered a set today can't wait these look sick


----------



## Insanitymsb

Tony219er said:


> Matthew Blalock's Bowtech Experience-
> Fire Tiger!


Wow Tony! I can't wait to put them on ....they are gonna POP on my all black Experience!!!


----------



## string music

Tony219er said:


> I'll be ready and waiting


Money sent my friend. Thanks


----------



## psychobaby111

got my new set of tiger fire on today and they look sweet.


----------



## kayakfisher

Got my order in today i cant wait


----------



## Tony219er

bowhunterhaus1 said:


> I ordered a set today can't wait these look sick


Thanks for your order! I'm getting pretty slammed again so the build times are going to be a couple weeks. 


string music said:


> Money sent my friend. Thanks


Thanks Wes!


psychobaby111 said:


> got my new set of tiger fire on today and they look sweet.


Very happy to hear that buddy. Please post some pictures if you get a chance. 


kayakfisher said:


> Got my order in today i cant wait


Let me know if you have any questions or concerns. Thanks again for your patience and more importantly your business!


----------



## cf7go

Tony219er said:


> Sounds good buddy, thanks for your business!


Ordered! Thanks Tony!!!!


----------



## supraboi

Strings ordered, first time buyer. Can't wait to see them..!


----------



## Dieselmathews




----------



## Dieselmathews




----------



## Tony219er

supraboi said:


> Strings ordered, first time buyer. Can't wait to see them..!


Thanks for your order! I very much appreciate it. 


Dieselmathews said:


>





Dieselmathews said:


>


Hey Dan the Insanity turned out great buddy. One question: how come you didn't use my custom, offset string stop? I hope it wasn't too short, but I obviously had to guess because I didn't get any measurements on it because it wasn't assembled.


----------



## Dieselmathews

Tony I had to sand it down a little bit. I have a picture of it actually I'll post but some of the powdercoat got in the string stop hole. Had to get it out and do a little finessing. But I will post a pic u tell me if it looks right. The string stop hits the very top of the serving. But besides that the string and cables were a huge hit. Set the bow off and just look plain badass


----------



## Dieselmathews




----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Sweet Insanity!


----------



## cf7go

Ordered the voucher. Do I get anything saying I have one or do you just keep a list of names?


----------



## Tony219er

cf7go said:


> Ordered the voucher. Do I get anything saying I have one or do you just keep a list of names?


Right now I'm keeping a list of names but I will be sending a voucher to everyone who bought one.


----------



## Tony219er

Dieselmathews said:


> Tony I had to sand it down a little bit. I have a picture of it actually I'll post but some of the powdercoat got in the string stop hole. Had to get it out and do a little finessing. But I will post a pic u tell me if it looks right. The string stop hits the very top of the serving. But besides that the string and cables were a huge hit. Set the bow off and just look plain badass


Yeah you always have to sand them down or file out the string stop tap with a rat tail file. The extra powder coating that gets in there is just too thick for the stops diameter. Looks great man and I'm sure it's going to be a head turner!


----------



## KiwiMaoriBoii69

Dieselmathews said:


>


Do you do the customised paintwork yourself or get that done elsewhere!?


----------



## Dieselmathews

KiwiMaoriBoii69 said:


> Do you do the customised paintwork yourself or get that done elsewhere!?


No sir I can not take credit for anything other then the picture in my head to start this build. The rest of the credit goes to Bill at Ultimate Finishers and tony from bowfitters. Their magical skills made this bow I just own it and paid for it lol.


----------



## KiwiMaoriBoii69

Dieselmathews said:


> No sir I can not take credit for anything other then the picture in my head to start this build. The rest of the credit goes to Bill at Ultimate Finishers and tony from bowfitters. Their magical skills made this bow I just own it and paid for it lol.


Customise bow looks pretty damn suave!!! If you don't mind me asking what does something like that set you back?! ..wondering if that can be done in my home country New Zealand!


----------



## Dieselmathews

Had the riser refinished --> 135$
string and cables --> 95$
string stop --> 45$
Custom sideplates --> 65$


----------



## Tony219er

Steve Hendrickson's Faktor 34-
Sand/sage/dark brown (tri-color) tiger streaks.


----------



## Tony219er

Kevin Scowden's Energy 35-
Black/silver

This sets not burnished yet so it has a rougher look...


----------



## Tony219er

Okey Jones' Bear Method-
Hunter green/flo green/black pinstripe

This is a perfect example of a 2 color with pinstripe layout in which the pinstripe's color is nearly invisible.....and somewhat useless.


----------



## Okey Jones III

Tony219er said:


> Okey Jones' Bear Method-
> Hunter green/flo green/black pinstripe
> 
> This is a perfect example of a 2 color with pinstripe layout in which the pinstripe's color is nearly invisible.....and somewhat useless.


Not sure how to take that comment but thanks. Imo they look awesome


----------



## Tony219er

Okey Jones III said:


> Not sure how to take that comment but thanks. Imo they look awesome


Lol. I was merely saying that the hunter green and black are so close in color that the pinstripe isn't easily seen. Don't get me wrong they look awesome but if we would have went with hunter green/black/flo green pinstripe the colors would contrast better and the pinstripe would stand out!


----------



## Tony219er

Okey Jones III said:


> Not sure how to take that comment but thanks. Imo they look awesome


IMO for me the whole purpose for a 2 color with pinstripe layout is that the 2 major colors are sharply separated by a pinstripe of contrasting color.


----------



## kzbc4242

Tag


----------



## Tony219er

Brad McAfee's Podium X37-
Flo green with flo purple servings


----------



## Tony219er

Jim Talak's Carbon Spyder 34 and G3 Element-
Sand/sage/dark brown with medium brown servings


----------



## Tony219er

Robert Wright's MR7- 
Black/Bright orange/red pinstripe
Bright orange yokes


----------



## WIN.308

Outstanding work as always Tony bro.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Robert Wright's MR7-
> Black/Bright orange/red pinstripe
> Bright orange yokes


A few more.


----------



## Tony219er

WIN.308 said:


> Outstanding work as always Tony bro.


Thanks brother! I hope everything is going good for you.


----------



## Tony219er

Larry Butterfield's Destroyer 350-
Red and Black


----------



## Tony219er

Hey ArcheryTalk.com friends! I'm looking to do a little "tweaking" to my current primary bow, which is my Destroyer 340. I had all intentions to go with a new 2015 offering as my primary rig but nothing has interested me enough (the Nitrum Turbo almost does)....

Anyways with that said I have a new set of Barnsdale's limbs at the finishers shop getting coated in Predator Fall Grey. Currently my Destroyer is sporting a Predator Fall Grey riser with some Charcoal Grey Metallic Barnsdale limbs. Here's where my conundrum begins.....

Options:

1) Predator Fall Grey riser and limbs, Cerakote Tactical black cams and pockets (the current colors of the cams/pockets)
2) Predator Fall Grey riser and limbs with the riser cutouts in Tactical Flat Black
3) Predator Fall Grey riser and limbs with the cutouts staying Fall Grey and the outer portion of the riser in Tactical Flat Black
4) Predator Fall Grey riser and limbs with a Tactical Flat Black fade......starting the fade starting near the pockets and faded up into the center of the limbs. So it would be Predator at the grip....black through the pockets....Predator at the cam end of the limbs. 

I'm just looking for some opinions from all my ArcheryTalk buddies! Part of me thinks that the Fall Grey riser and limbs will look killer, with the accessories, pockets and cams giving it enough contrasting breakup to not be "too busy".......what do you guys think? 

Here's the current and present look.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Number 4


----------



## Joebert

Number 4


----------



## 138104

Not on the list, but what about Stormy Hardwoods Natural, burnt orange pockets and cams.


----------



## RodneyLtd

Number 4


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Number 4 bro


----------



## JHENS87

4 for sure


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Number 4. And I'm first on the list when it goes up for sale!


----------



## Burrdock

Agreed #4


----------



## PAKraig

Did you shoot the Nitrum Turbo yet?


----------



## Tony219er

Thanks guys! I'd say #4 would be by far the easiest as well!


----------



## rackmasterlgw

I'm with the group. Number 4 would be cool.


----------



## tjg

hey tony should be getting in touch with ya sometime in the next week or so about getting my vector turbo refinished and some new threads and a tune. I emailed ya back in November but just wanted to give ya a heads up.


----------



## Tony219er

tjg said:


> hey tony should be getting in touch with ya sometime in the next week or so about getting my vector turbo refinished and some new threads and a tune. I emailed ya back in November but just wanted to give ya a heads up.


Sounds good buddy.


----------



## Tony219er

Kurt Rojemann's Xcentric 7-
Hunter green/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Little brother's D340-
Flo yellow/flo orange, clear servings with clear end loops


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Tony219er said:


> Little brother's D340-
> Flo yellow/flo orange, clear servings with clear end loops


Holy glow! I had to put shades on. I love the clear loops.


----------



## Tony219er

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Holy glow! I had to put shades on. I love the clear loops.


Yeah man! I swear they glow in the dark, I took them outside around 5:30 the other night and could easily see them....no need for a flashlight with strings like this


----------



## Tony219er

Jim Talak's Carbon Matrix G3- 
Sand/sage/dark brown


----------



## Tony219er

John Yates's Carbon Knight(s)
Black with flo yellow and bright orange tiger streaks










Red with flo orange and black tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Kurt Rojemann's Xcentric 7-
Hunter green/silver/black pinstripe, clear servings


----------



## Tony219er

Jim Talak's Carbon Matrix G3-
Sand/sage/dark brown with medium brown servings


----------



## Tony219er

From here on out we will be using the TPU speed sleeves in lieu of brass nocks. I had been using the Bowjax "super" sleeves and really liked them. I had been told by a few guys that they'd prefer to have the TPU sleeves so I decided to go with them. They will be included in the price of all the strings. 

Ask and you shall receive!


----------



## Tony219er

John Yates's Carbon Knight(s)-


----------



## AldoTheApache

Look forward to seeing the TPU on my new set Tony Ive heard a lot of good things about them.


----------



## The_General

Just ordered myself a new set of threads in black and natural cedar for my CO, can't wait to see what all the fuss is about!!!!


----------



## Tony219er

AldoTheApache said:


> Look forward to seeing the TPU on my new set Tony Ive heard a lot of good things about them.


I'm looking forward to seeing how yours turn out....they're definitely not going to be fun to build though lol.


The_General said:


> Just ordered myself a new set of threads in black and natural cedar for my CO, can't wait to see what all the fuss is about!!!!


Thanks for your order and I appreciate the support. I'm not sure what the fuss is about though, are you referring to the Fury material?


----------



## The_General

Tony219er said:


> Thanks for your order and I appreciate the support. I'm not sure what the fuss is about though, are you referring to the Fury material?



Guess I could have worded that better.....I meant the general buzz about the quality of your products and work that your putting out, literally all the research I have been doing on bow tuning and string building through the different forums and such your stuff keeps coming up and is regarded as one of the best.


----------



## Tony219er

Bill Fahl's '04 Ultratec-
Solid dark brown (they look edible, like Hershey's chocolate!)


----------



## Tony219er

Josh Oglesby's RPM 360-
Solid flo green


----------



## Tony219er

Wes Brawner's Prodigy-
Light brown/black/flo yellow pinstripe










We're not sure on the serving colors yet but I tried some clear roller servings......torn between the clear, light brown, or black.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I like that color combo, but the clear serving makes the yellow look green, at least in the pics.


----------



## Tony219er

The_General said:


> Guess I could have worded that better.....I meant the general buzz about the quality of your products and work that your putting out, literally all the research I have been doing on bow tuning and string building through the different forums and such your stuff keeps coming up and is regarded as one of the best.


Well thank you, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Tony219er

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I like that color combo, but the clear serving makes the yellow look green, at least in the pics.


Yeah it does look kinda green. As much as I like clear servings it just doesn't look good over certain colors.


----------



## Wil

Tony... Just a thought for your destroyer... What if you did your limb pockets in the predator fall grey and did the tactical flat black fade from just above the pocket to the tips of the limbs? The all your black would be at the tips...


----------



## Tony219er

Wil said:


> Tony... Just a thought for your destroyer... What if you did your limb pockets in the predator fall grey and did the tactical flat black fade from just above the pocket to the tips of the limbs? The all your black would be at the tips...


That's a thought but it would involve altering it more than just having spare limbs coated.


----------



## Wil

Tony219er said:


> That's a thought but it would involve altering it more than just having spare limbs coated.


Yes, I know but i think it would look bad ass...


----------



## Tony219er

Wil said:


> Yes, I know but i think it would look bad ass...


So you're saying all Predator Fall Grey with the exception of the limb tips? Do half of the limb in the flat black with the fade going towards the limb tips.


----------



## string music

Tony219er said:


> Wes Brawner's Prodigy-
> Light brown/black/flo yellow pinstripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're not sure on the serving colors yet but I tried some clear roller servings......torn between the clear, light brown, or black.


Looking forward to seeing how these turn out bro. Thanks for all your hard work and your attention to detail. That's why your the BEST OF THE BEST!!!!!!


----------



## Tony219er

string music said:


> Looking forward to seeing how these turn out bro. Thanks for all your hard work and your attention to detail. That's why your the BEST OF THE BEST!!!!!!


Here you go, hopefully you like them!


----------



## string music

Tony219er said:


> Here you go, hopefully you like them!


They look great bro, they match perfect. I really am looking forward to getting them and you know I will post pics once I get them installed.


----------



## Tony219er

Bill Fahl's Hoyt Ultratec-


----------



## Tony219er

Josh Oglesby's RPM 360-


----------



## Tony219er

Just to UPDATE everyone that ordered strings during my Christmas sale. I am currently working on orders from Dec. 12th....there was quite a few orders on the 11th and 12th. The sale was very successful and because of that I got pretty buried. Anyways I just wanted to let you guys know where we're at.


----------



## bfahl

Can't wait to get the new threads put on the old Ultra-tec.....look awesome....thanks Tony!


----------



## bowhunterhaus1

Can't wait


----------



## bhunter23

tagged


----------



## Tony219er

bhunter23 said:


> tagged


I tried to reply to your PM but your inbox is full.


----------



## bhunter23

just deleted some, you can send it again, thanks


----------



## eskimoohunt

Tony219er said:


> Black and gold with black servings in 452x on a Bowtech Experience.
> 
> Specs:
> peak weight-71.9#
> set weight-67.1#
> hold weight-13.5#
> arrow weight-416 grs
> AMO draw length-29.3"
> arrow speed-297.8 fps (avg)
> IBO weight arrow speed-334.8 fps (avg)


I like


----------



## Tony219er

Tyson Hart's Elite Victory-
Solid red


----------



## Tony219er

Joshua Grinar's APA MAMBA M6-
Flo purple/flo yellow/silver pinstripe











Somehow I screwed up the color layout on one of the cables so I figured I'd share incase someone may like the particular color layout. 

Flo purple/silver/flo yellow pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

bhunter23 said:


> just deleted some, you can send it again, thanks


I'm pretty sure I PM'd you back, if not please let me know.


----------



## bhunter23

you did, thank you sir


----------



## Tony219er

Shely Seifert's Carbon Spyder Turbo-
Flo orange/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

George Evans' RPM 360-
Flo yellow/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Carbon Spyder Turbo-
Black and blue


----------



## kayakfisher

Love them thank you so much. Can't wait to get them on the Hoyt CST. I will be ordering a set for my bow. Again thank you they are gorgeous


Tony219er said:


> Shely Seifert's Carbon Spyder Turbo-
> Flo orange/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## Bowtechforlife

Which did you like better tony, the flo orange silver with black pin or the flo yellow silver with black pin?


----------



## bighunterguy

Any electric blue avail yet?


----------



## Wil

Tony219er said:


> So you're saying all Predator Fall Grey with the exception of the limb tips? Do half of the limb in the flat black with the fade going towards the limb tips.


Yea... That is something like what I was thinking for my next bow... I think it looks nice with black cams, stab, sight, string stop and all... Black limb tips would look sweet


----------



## INarcher711

Just ordered my first set from you last night. Heard nothing but good things about your threads! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Tony219er

Bowtechforlife said:


> Which did you like better tony, the flo orange silver with black pin or the flo yellow silver with black pin?


Pick your poison, they're both really nice looking. 


bighunterguy said:


> Any electric blue avail yet?


Yeah it is. It's more of a baby/powder blue, at least the spool I have. 


INarcher711 said:


> Just ordered my first set from you last night. Heard nothing but good things about your threads! Can't wait!!!


Thanks for your business.


----------



## dandeployed

Tag


----------



## Tony219er

mylove&passion said:


> Love them thank you so much. Can't wait to get them on the Hoyt CST. I will be ordering a set for my bow. Again thank you they are gorgeous


I'm glad you like them. They shipped out today and you should have received a tracking number as well.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Joshua Grinar's APA MAMBA M6-
> Flo purple/flo yellow/silver pinstripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I screwed up the color layout on one of the cables so I figured I'd share incase someone may like the particular color layout.
> 
> Flo purple/silver/flo yellow pinstripe


Served up and packaged...


----------



## Tony219er

Don Bonham's Carbon Spyder Turbo-
Black/blue


----------



## Tony219er

Rodney Sherman's Prodigy-
Black with flo green and silver tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Christopher Hang's Carbon Spyder 30-
White/blue/flo green pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> George Evans' RPM 360-
> Flo yellow/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## RodneyLtd

Tony219er said:


> Rodney Sherman's Prodigy-
> Black with flo green and silver tiger streaks


Tony those look awesome. Thank you!


----------



## gjevans00

Looks great Tony! I can't wait to see the full potential of the RPM finally.


----------



## Tony219er

Hey guys I'm a little behind on bows and string orders. I came down with a flu bug and sinus infection on Friday and was basically down for the whole weekend. I appreciate everyone's patience and I'm doing the best I can right now to get caught up.


----------



## Tony219er

Doug Girton's Energy 35-
Fire Tiger (on the stretchers)


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Christopher Hang's Carbon Spyder 30-
> White/blue/flo green pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

RodneyLtd said:


> Tony those look awesome. Thank you!


Glad to hear that. Thanks again for your patience.


----------



## PAKraig

Originally Posted by Tony219er 


> I have not. I've shot one quite a bit but I haven't really dug into one yet. Sorry I wish I could be of more help.



Hey Tony, any change since December 6th with your Prodigy experience??

Friday I shot one at my local shop at 71.4 pounds, 29" draw 413 grain arrow. It's quiet and has an awesome backwall, like most of the other CPX bows. Sent a few arrows through the chrono and averaged 298 fps. Same chrono with my Barnsdale D350, Fury stringset at 68 lbs and 29" gave me 306 fps (pretty close to IBO.) Seems a little slow for the Prodigy numbers, doesn't it? You hearing any real world numbers on these?

Thanks!!


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> Originally Posted by Tony219er
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tony, any change since December 6th with your Prodigy experience??
> 
> Friday I shot one at my local shop at 71.4 pounds, 29" draw 413 grain arrow. It's quiet and has an awesome backwall, like most of the other CPX bows. Sent a few arrows through the chrono and averaged 298 fps. Same chrono with my Barnsdale D350, Fury stringset at 68 lbs and 29" gave me 306 fps (pretty close to IBO.) Seems a little slow for the Prodigy numbers, doesn't it? You hearing any real world numbers on these?
> 
> Thanks!!


I have shot a few and am working on tuning a couple right now. I haven't had any time to do much other than work, work, and work some more lol. Once I get caught up I will try and elaborate on my experience with the bow. Other than that all I can say is its a fantastic piece.


----------



## PAKraig

Tony219er said:


> I have shot a few and am working on tuning a couple right now. I haven't had any time to do much other than work, work, and work some more lol. Once I get caught up I will try and elaborate on my experience with the bow. Other than that all I can say is its a fantastic piece.


Ha ha! You caught up. LOL

Still doing a little research, but you might as well start working on the right color combo for that new Elevated II


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> Ha ha! You caught up. LOL
> 
> Still doing a little research, but you might as well start working on the right color combo for that new Elevated II


I know right. It's a loosing battle. I have something in mind for that pattern...


----------



## bowhunterhaus1

They look killer Tony can not wait to get them on it


Tony219er said:


> Doug Girton's Energy 35-
> Fire Tiger (on the stretchers)


----------



## Tony219er

bowhunterhaus1 said:


> They look killer Tony can not wait to get them on it


Good deal. Here's some better pictures.


----------



## Tony219er

Kevin Scowden's Energy 35-
Black/blue/silver pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Neil Burge's Experience-
Bright yellow/silver/black pinstripe (string only, cables aren't done yet). I really like the bright yellow, in my opinion it's a much better looking color than flo yellow.....it seems more vivid and pronounced.


----------



## bowhunterhaus1

Nice very nice


----------



## bowhunterhaus1

See them babies from the moon lol


----------



## Tony219er

bowhunterhaus1 said:


> See them babies from the moon lol


No doubt. Ever since I built the first "Fire Tiger" combo it has been my favorite. It just looks badass lol.


----------



## bowhunterhaus1

Agreed


----------



## Scowd

Tony219er said:


> Kevin Scowden's Energy 35-
> Black/blue/silver pinstripe


I'm glad you talked me into this combo instead of black/silver with blue pin. Think I'll go with the same on my Victory. Should place that order today. Thanks


----------



## Tony219er

Scowd said:


> I'm glad you talked me into this combo instead of black/silver with blue pin. Think I'll go with the same on my Victory. Should place that order today. Thanks


Good deal. I wouldn't steer you wrong! The black and blue are so close in color that the blue pinstripe would have blended with the black.


----------



## E. Johnson

Great looking sets Tony! Looking forward to seeing the ones you build for my Fusion 7 coming in.


----------



## Tony219er

E. Johnson said:


> Great looking sets Tony! Looking forward to seeing the ones you build for my Fusion 7 coming in.


I have the lengths and layouts for it so whenever you're ready.


----------



## E. Johnson

Tony219er said:


> I have the lengths and layouts for it so whenever you're ready.


Go ahead and work your magic! What ever colors you think will match the Stormy Special Ops camo.


----------



## supraboi

Tony219er said:


>


Thanks Tony, they look awesome! Get some rest and don't work so hard...:wink:


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

Tony219er said:


> Neil Burge's Experience-
> Bright yellow/silver/black pinstripe (string only, cables aren't done yet). I really like the bright yellow, in my opinion it's a much better looking color than flo yellow.....it seems more vivid and pronounced.


Dude,you were 100% right. The bright looks WAY better than the flo.yellow. Tony's "fixed" my color choices more than once,and they always turn out amazing.


----------



## Tony219er

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> Dude,you were 100% right. The bright looks WAY better than the flo.yellow. Tony's "fixed" my color choices more than once,and they always turn out amazing.


Glad you like them.....I'm always right


----------



## Tony219er

Just a heads up for Steve Taber, Don Bonham, and George Evans, your bows will be done by the weekend and if all goes as planned hopefully shipped as well. 

Thanks again for your guy's patience.


----------



## gjevans00

I sent you a pm Tony. Thanks


----------



## Burrdock

Great....thank you for the update....S.T.


----------



## PAKraig

So Elevated 2? Still using Fury?? I wrote down the colors I have in mind. What you you thinking Tony? Let's see if we agree :grin:


----------



## Tony219er

Ron Lake's Experience-
Red/silver


----------



## Tony219er

Neil Burge's Experience-
Bright yellow/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Doug Girton's Energy 35-
Fire Tiger, clear servings


----------



## Tony219er

Steve Taber's RPM 360-
Cedar/light brown/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> So Elevated 2? Still using Fury?? I wrote down the colors I have in mind. What you you thinking Tony? Let's see if we agree :grin:


Well here's the Elevated II pattern, it has lots of white and grey....along with black and browns. So I'm thinking white with dark brown/silver tiger streaks with a black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Like this!!! (This is light brown, I'd do dark brown for a sharper contrast!)


----------



## PAKraig

Doesn't fury come in a charcoal now? Charcoal and dark brown with a white and tan (natural cedar) pins? Leave the black for serving? 
You're the artist though:wink:


----------



## hookemaster19

What kind of turnaround time do you have currently 219er?


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> Doesn't fury come in a charcoal now? Charcoal and dark brown with a white and tan (natural cedar) pins? Leave the black for serving?
> You're the artist though:wink:


Yes it does. Right to left: 
Black, charcoal, silver (grey)


----------



## Tony219er

hookemaster19 said:


> What kind of turnaround time do you have currently 219er?


For strings and tune- 4-5 weeks
Build time on strings- 17+ business days


----------



## Bowtechforlife

Hey tony I just ordered a string and cable set for an rpm 360. Flo orange and white with black pinstripe. I have a question though, on the tune charts for the rpm the string length is 61 5/32" and cable lengths are 34 13/64". On the sticker on the limbs it says the string is 61 1/8" and cables are 34 5/16". So these lengths are a little different and it am wondering which is right? I put the order in for the tune chart lengths because I trusted them more.

Also, when you install the TPU speed sleeves do you put them in the optimal position or do I need to experiment with different settings?

Thanks, I can't wait to get them!


----------



## Tony219er

Bowtechforlife said:


> Hey tony I just ordered a string and cable set for an rpm 360. Flo orange and white with black pinstripe. I have a question though, on the tune charts for the rpm the string length is 61 5/32" and cable lengths are 34 13/64". On the sticker on the limbs it says the string is 61 1/8" and cables are 34 5/16". So these lengths are a little different and it am wondering which is right? I put the order in for the tune chart lengths because I trusted them more.
> 
> Also, when you install the TPU speed sleeves do you put them in the optimal position or do I need to experiment with different settings?
> 
> Thanks, I can't wait to get them!


I have lengths for the RPM that I use and they work very well. Thanks again for your order.


----------



## Tony219er

Hey guys I'm experiencing some computer issues and apparently my hard drive decided to fry itself last night. Unfortunately I had to get a new computer and set everything up all over again from scratch. Me being pretty much illiterate when it comes to computers doesn't help. 

Because of all of this I'm unable to print shipping labels and access all my things that go along with the computer. They're setting me back up as we speak but this obviously isn't helping me get caught up. I really appreciate everyone's patience and understanding but if you have an order placed with me and need to cancel I have no problem with issuing a refund. The last I checked I was working on orders from 12/15 (the Christmas sale really swamped me). I have a few bows that I planned on shipping yesterday and today but that didn't happen so I'm hoping to have them done and shipped tomorrow. I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause and can assure you that I'm doing the best I can to get caught up. 

Once my new computer is setup and all my apps and what not are recovered/restored I'll be in good shape. I've never had a hard drive go down but let me tell you it's not a good thing. I pretty much felt like giving up this morning lol. I just can't catch a break it seems.


----------



## Burrdock

I can attest to the above statement he made every effort to get our products back to us asap thank you tony


----------



## PAKraig

Tony219er said:


> Hey guys I'm experiencing some computer issues and apparently my hard drive decided to fry itself last night. Unfortunately I had to get a new computer and set everything up all over again from scratch. Me being pretty much illiterate when it comes to computers doesn't help.
> 
> Because of all of this I'm unable to print shipping labels and access all my things that go along with the computer. They're setting me back up as we speak but this obviously isn't helping me get caught up. I really appreciate everyone's patience and understanding but if you have an order placed with me and need to cancel I have no problem with issuing a refund. The last I checked I was working on orders from 12/15 (the Christmas sale really swamped me). I have a few bows that I planned on shipping yesterday and today but that didn't happen so I'm hoping to have them done and shipped tomorrow. I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause and can assure you that I'm doing the best I can to get caught up.
> 
> Once my new computer is setup and all my apps and what not are recovered/restored I'll be in good shape. I've never had a hard drive go down but let me tell you it's not a good thing. I pretty much felt like giving up this morning lol. I just can't catch a break it seems.


Not to seem insensitive, but I guess I should wait to place a new order? :embara:


----------



## AldoTheApache

Itll be worth the wait Tony. Thanks for the update. Do you still have all the info for the orders or need the information again?


----------



## SpeedStar

Hey Tony I am still trying to decide on a color combo for my black Prodigy. I wanted to pickup the black and gold on the bow.
I like this one you had here but was thinking switch the white for bronze.

What do you think about bronze with dark brown/silver tiger streaks with a black pinstripe?
Or, would bronze/dark brown tiger streak with black/silver tiger streak look better?



Tony219er said:


> Like this!!! (This is light brown, I'd do dark brown for a sharper contrast!)


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> Not to seem insensitive, but I guess I should wait to place a new order? :embara:


Lol. Hey I don't need sympathy from anybody, I just wanted to let everyone know what was going on. I'm pretty much back up and running so place your order whenever you're ready. 


AldoTheApache said:


> Itll be worth the wait Tony. Thanks for the update. Do you still have all the info for the orders or need the information again?


Thanks Adam. I didn't lose anyone's orders so that's not an issue as the majority of them are done through PayPal so those are fine. The orders that were paid via credit card are all good as well. 

A majority of the Christmas gift card vouchers were also paid via PayPal so those are all good, but I also have a paper list of them as well.


----------



## Tony219er

SpeedStar said:


> Hey Tony I am still trying to decide on a color combo for my black Prodigy. I wanted to pickup the black and gold on the bow.
> I like this one you had here but was thinking switch the white for bronze.
> 
> What do you think about bronze with dark brown/silver tiger streaks with a black pinstripe?
> Or, would bronze/dark brown tiger streak with black/silver tiger streak look better?


I think the first one would look good with the exception of dropping the black pinstripe and do black servings to give it some black color and sharp contrast.


----------



## Tony219er

Steve Taber's RPM 360-

72#
29.25"
388 grs
329 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Don Bonham's Carbon Spyder Turbo-

61#
30"
372 grs
309 fps


----------



## Tony219er

George Evans' RPM 360-

73#
28"
416 grs
308 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Random strings that shipped today.


----------



## PAKraig

Still kicking this around Tony. Would you do 4 colors in even amounts of Fury for a Prodigy? I think your normal strand count is 30 though. I know you like your Tiger Streaks, but I'm not in love with them. Not uniform enough for my control freak brain


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> Still kicking this around Tony. Would you do 4 colors in even amounts of Fury for a Prodigy? I think your normal strand count is 30 though. I know you like your Tiger Streaks, but I'm not in love with them. Not uniform enough for my control freak brain


No I won't do a 4 color with equal layout.


----------



## Tony219er

Steve Dorn's New Breed Genetix-
Flo green/light brown/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> Still kicking this around Tony. Would you do 4 colors in even amounts of Fury for a Prodigy? I think your normal strand count is 30 though. I know you like your Tiger Streaks, but I'm not in love with them. Not uniform enough for my control freak brain





Tony219er said:


> No I won't do a 4 color with equal layout.


After reading my reply it sounded a little brash. The 3 color, even strand layouts are tough enough to get separated cleanly so the 4 color would be that much harder.....especially for bows that use split buss cables.


----------



## Tony219er

Some goodies showed up today! 

Doug Stone's custom shop Invasion riser in Realtree Max 1.....it will sport Tactical Flat Black limbs. 










Here's the ASAT RPM 360 (riser and limbs) that's been a challenge and been in the making for awhile now. I sure hope it's ready to cooperate now.


----------



## Tony219er

Lastly we have a set of Predator Fall Grey Barnsdale's for my personal Destroyer 340 which sports a Predator Fall Grey riser.


----------



## JHENS87

Tony,

all black bow for my wife. She wants teal and purple on it. what combo strings would you toss on it?


----------



## MELLY-MEL

LOVE, that predator and asat on the bowtechs bro!!!!!!


----------



## rackmasterlgw

Heck yea.The Predator Grey looks great but that ASAT is awesome.


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> Tony,
> 
> all black bow for my wife. She wants teal and purple on it. what combo strings would you toss on it?


Hmmm that's a tough one. Maybe purple with teal and purple tiger streaks? It would look and layout like this but obviously different colors.










MELLY-MEL said:


> LOVE, that predator and asat on the bowtechs bro!!!!!!


Thanks brother. They should turn out pretty sweet. 


rackmasterlgw said:


> Heck yea.The Predator Grey looks great but that ASAT is awesome.


Hey, hey! That RPM is first on my list right now, I'm hoping to get it assembled today. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Tony219er

Finished at last!!!! Well I should say assembled.....ASAT RPM 360!


----------



## MELLY-MEL

That thing is AWESOME!!!!!! Really nice looking rig bro!


----------



## Tony219er

Little bro just had to see my bow assembled so he went ahead and put it together for me.


----------



## frankie_rizzo

Hey tony what material are u using on the luncher arms for the QAD rest and capture arm?


----------



## Bowtechforlife

The bows look GREAT tony!!


----------



## sgrappone

The ASAT 360 looks sweet...


----------



## Khunter

I like the way the Max-1 Invasion turned out. It doesn't look as washed out as some bows I've seen in Max-1


----------



## Tony219er

Thanks guys. The Max 1 does look really good on the Invasion riser and I'm looking forward to getting it assembled.


----------



## bowtech2006

I love that max1 and predator camo bows!!!


----------



## bowhunterhaus1

Tony do you make limb driver cords that match strings ?


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

Got my strings installed today. Only took a twist in both right yokes to get pre-lean set,and the draw stops were so close I'm gonna shoot it for a bit then final tune.


----------



## Kammeg

Tony, I've got a harvest brown with max 1 limbs on order. What color combo would you recommend to match this? Congrats on your buck this year, I hadn't checked out this thread for a while.


----------



## Tony219er

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> Got my strings installed today. Only took a twist in both right yokes to get pre-lean set,and the draw stops were so close I'm gonna shoot it for a bit then final tune.


That's what I like to hear. Those look great on the bow.


----------



## Tony219er

Kammeg said:


> Tony, I've got a harvest brown with max 1 limbs on order. What color combo would you recommend to match this? Congrats on your buck this year, I hadn't checked out this thread for a while.


I'd say something with cedar and cocobola in it....maybe add some hunter green.


----------



## Tony219er

Gary Grey's CPXL- 
Cocobola/hunter green


----------



## Tony219er

Chris Hall's Energy 35-
Solid blue


----------



## Tony219er

Scott Hartsock's Energy 32-
Flo pink/silver/black tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

David Wheeler's Chill X-
Black/light brown/cedar pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

David Wheeler's Chill X-
Sand/sage/dark brown tri-color


----------



## AldoTheApache

Hey Tony which date are you at for fulfilling orders now?


----------



## Tony219er

AldoTheApache said:


> Hey Tony which date are you at for fulfilling orders now?


I have one more from 12/21 and then it looks like your order on 12/29 is the next after that and then a few on the 31st......the I wil FINALLY be into January's orders! Hallelujah!!!


----------



## bullsi

marked


----------



## string music

Really enjoying the new set. Thanks Tony


----------



## Tony219er

string music said:


> Really enjoying the new set. Thanks Tony


Looks good brother! So I take it you got the string stop serving moved up okay and all is well now?


----------



## Dieselmathews

Tony219er said:


> David Wheeler's Chill X-
> Sand/sage/dark brown tri-color


I think this color combo would look killer on my upcoming rpm 360 project.


----------



## 12RingKing

I can't wait to see that invasion assembled! Its going to be sweet.


----------



## AldoTheApache

Tony219er said:


> I have one more from 12/21 and then it looks like your order on 12/29 is the next after that and then a few on the 31st......the I wil FINALLY be into January's orders! Hallelujah!!!


Thanks Tony. Cant wait to see my Superbowl Champion threads


----------



## Tony219er

AldoTheApache said:


> Thanks Tony. Cant wait to see my Superbowl Champion threads


So you want blue, flo green, and silver?


----------



## AldoTheApache

Tony219er said:


> So you want blue, flo green, and silver?


LOL We will see in a few days


----------



## Tony219er

Wayne DeMotta's EZ-7
Silver with black/flo green tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Wayne DeMotta's HeliM-
Black with flo green/bright yellow tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Dan Melious's Fusion 6-
Bright yellow with hunter green/bright yellow tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Eric Johnson's Fusion 6-
Hunter green with cedar/hunter green tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Adam Dorrow's Carbon Spyder Turbo- 
Blue/white and red/silver tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

I really like how these turned out. They're for an Energy 32 but I forget the customers name....


----------



## Doebuster

Those do look good !


----------



## bowtech2006

Tony219er said:


> Eric Johnson's Fusion 6-
> Hunter green with cedar/hunter green tiger streaks




wow now that sure does match the Special ops camo, if i ever got that camo those are the strings I'd have put on it. looks awesome. I'm guessing thats the camo this guy got on his fusion 6.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> I really like how these turned out. They're for an Energy 32 but I forget the customers name....


These are for Scott Hartsock's Elite Energy 32! I bet these will look great on the bow and I'd like to see these once they're installed!


Doebuster said:


> Those do look good !


Thanks man. They're definitely unique and I like unique!


----------



## munster

Tony219er said:


> I really like how these turned out. They're for an Energy 32 but I forget the customers name....


Those are mine Tony. They really look sharp!!! I might have to order the same color combo for my new Synergy. I'll post pics once I get them installed. Thanks for an awesome looking set of strings!


----------



## tscan

those strings look good


----------



## E. Johnson

,


Tony219er said:


> Eric Johnson's Fusion 6-
> Hunter green with cedar/hunter green tiger streaks


Tony these look amazing!! I hope the specs are the same for a Fusion 6 and Fusion 7 since I have a 7 ordered.


----------



## string music

Tony219er said:


> Looks good brother! So I take it you got the string stop serving moved up okay and all is well now?



Sure did bro. Thanks


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> wow now that sure does match the Special ops camo, if i ever got that camo those are the strings I'd have put on it. looks awesome. I'm guessing thats the camo this guy got on his fusion 6.


Yeah he's got a Spec Ops Fusion....they should be a dang near perfect match. 


E. Johnson said:


> ,
> 
> Tony these look amazing!! I hope the specs are the same for a Fusion 6 and Fusion 7 since I have a 7 ordered.


Yes sir!


----------



## Ol' red beard

Ok tony need your expertise... Got a bowtech boss coming in black ops, and need a string layout. I was thing in red/black with yellow pin stripe. Trying to match the bowtech red and black with the yellow of the shift discs... Maybe even black with red and yellow streak? Scoured your pages for hourse and didn't see these combos to get a concrete idea. Thanks


----------



## Tony219er

AldoTheApache said:


> Thanks Tony. Cant wait to see my Superbowl Champion threads


Here's your Super Bowl "champion's" strings.


----------



## Tony219er

Ol' red beard said:


> Ok tony need your expertise... Got a bowtech boss coming in black ops, and need a string layout. I was thing in red/black with yellow pin stripe. Trying to match the bowtech red and black with the yellow of the shift discs... Maybe even black with red and yellow streak? Scoured your pages for hourse and didn't see these combos to get a concrete idea. Thanks


I think bronze is a closer match with the color of the Power Disk but bright yellow might look good as well. As far as a color combo goes I really don't know? Something like black with a bronze streak maybe?


----------



## Ol' red beard

Ok thanks I was nt sure what all the yellow hues looked like in person to compare them to the disc.


----------



## Doebuster

,


Tony219er said:


> Here's your Super Bowl "champion's" strings.


Those aren't seahawk colors !!!


----------



## Ol' red beard

Tony219er said:


> Here's your Super Bowl "champion's" strings.


I think the colors are a bit off here...shouldn't they be grey, blue, and, Flo green? [emoji2]


----------



## Tony219er

Doebuster said:


> ,
> 
> Those aren't seahawk colors !!!





Ol' red beard said:


> I think the colors are a bit off here...shouldn't they be grey, blue, and, Flo green? [emoji2]


His words not mine!


----------



## AldoTheApache

Tony219er said:


> His words not mine!


They look awesome Tony can't wait to put them on. I take full ownership of claiming the Super Bowl champ colors on this one. Ill put them on with pride either way come next week. Thanks again


----------



## Tony219er

AldoTheApache said:


> They look awesome Tony can't wait to put them on. I take full ownership of claiming the Super Bowl champ colors on this one. Ill put them on with pride either way come next week. Thanks again


I'm glad you like them. All I care is that the game is competitive, last year's Super Bowl was everything but a game.


----------



## Tony219er

Man we're getting some good snow right now. They're calling for up to 20"+ with 40 mph winds....stay safe out there everyone.


----------



## WVB4

PM sent


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

We got about 11" here so far. Blowing pretty hard now. And still snowing.


----------



## Tony219er

NoDeerInIowa said:


> We got about 11" here so far. Blowing pretty hard now. And still snowing.


I'd say we're around 20"+.....that's my 90# black lab trying to walk around lol.


----------



## Tony219er

Just a heads up for a few of you who ordered draw stops off my website over the weekend. Our power is out and has been for awhile now so I'm unable to print shipping labels. I will get these items shipped as soon as possible. 

On a different note how much snow did some of you guys in the upper midwest get? I'm about 20 miles south of Lake Michigan in NW Indiana and I'm measuring 21" of heavy snowball snow! Shoveling it is like shoveling concrete lol.


----------



## flair

pm sent


----------



## Tony219er

WVB4 said:


> PM sent





flair said:


> pm sent


Replied to both of you guys. Thanks.


----------



## Bowtechforlife

Tony219er said:


> Just a heads up for a few of you who ordered draw stops off my website over the weekend. Our power is out and has been for awhile now so I'm unable to print shipping labels. I will get these items shipped as soon as possible.
> 
> On a different note how much snow did some of you guys in the upper midwest get? I'm about 20 miles south of Lake Michigan in NW Indiana and I'm measuring 21" of heavy snowball snow! Shoveling it is like shoveling concrete lol.


Here in Iowa we got 11". I thought 11 was bad I couldn't imagine 21!!!

Does your string jig run on power or are you still able to get those things built? Just messing with you hopefully it is out so you can relax a bit!


----------



## Tony219er

The serving machine is electronic as is the air compressor for the serving machine and stretchers.....not to mention the lights. Hard to build what you can't see lol.


----------



## bowtech2006

We got 12-14'' of snow, the wind is what made it bad. If you didn't have a truck and 4x4 you were not getting down any rds last night. I helped 4 ppl stuck in the middle of the rd on my way to work last night only 4 miles to my work to and 4 ppl stuck in the rd. lol.


----------



## AldoTheApache

No snow really here in the Twin Cities MN. That 21" sounds awful. Im sure you'll be flooded with orders for copies of my "Superbowl Champion" strings this week once the power is back on


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> We got 12-14'' of snow, the wind is what made it bad. If you didn't have a truck and 4x4 you were not getting down any rds last night. I helped 4 ppl stuck in the middle of the rd on my way to work last night only 4 miles to my work to and 4 ppl stuck in the rd. lol.


Yeah the wind is what made it really bad. Luckily most of the snow was really heavy packing snow otherwise it would have been blowing like crazy....it was still bad with 40+ mph winds.


----------



## Tony219er

Here's what we got....heck I had to shovel out a spot for my dog to take a dump lol. The snow is up to his belly and he's looking at me like what the heck am I supposed to do here??


----------



## JHENS87

Thats it? I think we got around 1/4" here. Enjoy it


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> Thats it? I think we got around 1/4" here. Enjoy it


Lol. We always get blasted, as soon as the Lake effect machine turns on it doesn't stop until the wind shifts....2'-3' overnight is a pretty common occurrence around here. 

About this time last year I went to bed with a dusting of snow and woke up to at least 2' of snow.....I couldn't barely open the dang door lol. It's always a good time though, snowball fights with the kids is a favorite of mine!


----------



## JHENS87

I've never seen 2ft of snow here. most I've seen is around 18" and it never lasts for more than 2-3 weeks


----------



## bowtech2006

Heres my pups, both are around 120lbs and love the snow. The night pic was last night about 10 pm, and the rott pic was a few mins ago.


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> Heres my pups, both are around 120lbs and love the snow. The night pic was last night about 10 pm, and the rott pic was a few mins ago.





bowtech2006 said:


> Heres my pups, both are around 120lbs and love the snow. The night pic was last night about 10 pm, and the rott pic was a few mins ago.


Awesome man! I love the mini Beethoven....when he's grown those two will probably eat a 40# bag of dog food a week


----------



## 12RingKing

It was sunny and 75 here.... don't snow much around my part of the woods.


----------



## Tony219er

12RingKing said:


> It was sunny and 75 here.... don't snow much around my part of the woods.


I wish that was the case here! I don't remember what sunny and 70° feels like.


----------



## Tony219er

Frank Kusler's RPM 360-
Red/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## TexasCanesFan

Looking great as always Tony.


----------



## Tony219er

Craig Young's Elite Synergy-
Solid black


----------



## Tony219er

Jeremy Seller's RPM 360-
Red/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

TexasCanesFan said:


> Looking great as always Tony.


Thanks brother!


----------



## hogman22

What's you turn around time for strings and cables? Is the price on your website for a complete set of strings and cables? I have been told different things, so I wanted to ask you.


----------



## Tony219er

hogman22 said:


> What's you turn around time for strings and cables? Is the price on your website for a complete set of strings and cables? I have been told different things, so I wanted to ask you.


Yes sir. The pricing on the website is for a complete 3 piece harness. There's also pricing for a 5 piece harness like the Monster's, Darton's, Prime's, etc. 

Build time is also on the website and I keep it updated all the time. 17+ business days is a good average. When I run a sale that average gets thrown out the window lol.


----------



## hogman22

I understand. You will be hearing from me soon. May send you my Invasion to tune as well. Cams are a little out of tune and I only wanted the best touching my rigs.


----------



## Tony219er

hogman22 said:


> I understand. You will be hearing from me soon. May send you my Invasion to tune as well. Cams are a little out of tune and I only wanted the best touching my rigs.


I'd be happy to take care of you although I'm not sure about me being the best, but I am very thorough and particular. 

There's a few other guys one might consider as well. Crackers, Breathn, On Target, and Ex wolverine among a few others I'm sure I left out are very highly regarded and do excellent work.

I'd be more than happy to work with you and get your Bowtech running tip top!


----------



## hogman22

Yes sir you are the best in my book!. I've seen your work and detail. TOP NOTCH!!!!


----------



## Tony219er

hogman22 said:


> Yes sir you are the best in my book!. I've seen your work and detail. TOP NOTCH!!!!


Thanks again and I look forward to working with you. Let me know when you decide.


----------



## JHENS87

Tony219er said:


> Yes sir. The pricing on the website is for a complete 3 piece harness. There's also pricing for a 5 piece harness like the Monster's, Darton's, Prime's, etc.
> 
> Build time is also on the website and I keep it updated all the time. 17+ business days is a good average. When I run a sale that average gets thrown out the window lol.


17 days? Not acceptable. if I order I want them on my door step within 24hr. Thats an acceptable amount of time!!!

Just kidding Tony, Strings look awesome as usual and that time frame is expected for perfection


----------



## killerloop

Might be the first time in history my bow comes in before my strings are in hand... miracles. ..


----------



## PAKraig

killerloop said:


> Might be the first time in history my bow comes in before my strings are in hand... miracles. ..


Don't jinx yourself now...


----------



## killerloop

PAKraig said:


> Don't jinx yourself now...


Lol ...to late..


----------



## Tony219er

Brad Watkins' Carbon Overdrive-
Black/cedar


----------



## Tony219er

Tony Berardi's RPM 360-
Fire Tiger


----------



## Tony219er

Tony Berardi's GT500/Cuda cams-
Sand/sage/dark brown tri-color with flo pink pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> 17 days? Not acceptable. if I order I want them on my door step within 24hr. Thats an acceptable amount of time!!!
> 
> Just kidding Tony, Strings look awesome as usual and that time frame is expected for perfection


Thanks brother. Trust me I wish I could hang with the "big boys" and get them out faster.....hopefully one day soon I can get down to a 5 business day turn around time. I have thought about hiring and training someone but I'm very particular and not sure a hired hand could please me? 

I've been contemplating for awhile now about quitting my day job and moving forward with just my archery business and growing it but Im hesitant.....hopefully one day soon I will make that decision. 


killerloop said:


> Might be the first time in history my bow comes in before my strings are in hand... miracles. ..


Look at the bright side.....you could have just a set of strings in hand with no bow to put them on. At least this way you'll possibly have a bow to put those new ropes on[emoji106][emoji106]!


PAKraig said:


> Don't jinx yourself now...


I'm sure I could arrange for the bow to be in his hands waayy before the strings.....[emoji13]


----------



## killerloop

Tony219er said:


> Thanks brother. Trust me I wish I could hang with the "big boys" and get them out faster.....hopefully one day soon I can get down to a 5 business day turn around time. I have thought about hiring and training someone but I'm very particular and not sure a hired hand could please me?
> 
> I've been contemplating for awhile now about quitting my day job and moving forward with just my archery business and growing it but Im hesitant.....hopefully one day soon I will make that decision.
> 
> Look at the bright side.....you could have just a set of strings in hand with no bow to put them on. At least this way you'll possibly have a bow to put those new ropes on[emoji106][emoji106]!
> 
> I'm sure I could arrange for the bow to be in his hands waayy before the strings.....[emoji13]


Killin me[emoji85] .....


----------



## JHENS87

relocate to STL area and I'll help ya make strings. I'm in need of some archery related work


----------



## bluestreaker

Tony219er said:


> Tony Berardi's RPM 360-
> Fire Tiger


Very nice Tony, you just made my day. Can't wait to install them, maybe now I can actually spend more time shooting my bow than tuning it. Thanks again buddy!


Tony219er said:


> Tony Berardi's GT500/Cuda cams-
> Sand/sage/dark brown tri-color with flo pink pinstripe


----------



## The_General

Tony219er said:


> Brad Watkins' Carbon Overdrive-
> Black/cedar


 Awesome!! Can't wait.


----------



## alundy18

Hi Tony great work on all your builds I was wondering what color combo you would recommend for this bow I am ready to send it to your for a tune and string thanks Tony.
View attachment 2152369


----------



## PAKraig

Tony219er said:


> Thanks brother. Trust me I wish I could hang with the "big boys" and get them out faster.....hopefully one day soon I can get down to a 5 business day turn around time. I have thought about hiring and training someone but I'm very particular and not sure a hired hand could please me?
> 
> I've been contemplating for awhile now about quitting my day job and moving forward with just my archery business and growing it but Im hesitant.....hopefully one day soon I will make that decision.
> 
> Look at the bright side.....you could have just a set of strings in hand with no bow to put them on. At least this way you'll possibly have a bow to put those new ropes on[emoji106][emoji106]!
> 
> I'm sure I could arrange for the bow to be in his hands waayy before the strings.....[emoji13]


LOL. The jinx thing was on Bowtech, not on you Tony! 2 weeks for some new bows, 2 _months_ for others!


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> LOL. The jinx thing was on Bowtech, not on you Tony! 2 weeks for some new bows, 2 _months_ for others!


I know man. Heck I still haven't seen a Boss and have heard from a few people who aren't real happy. I hate when these bow companies release bows but have little to no stock available to ship to dealers....alot of time it makes the dealers look bad and sometimes costs them a potential sale.


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> relocate to STL area and I'll help ya make strings. I'm in need of some archery related work


That probably ain't happening lol.


bluestreaker said:


> Very nice Tony, you just made my day. Can't wait to install them, maybe now I can actually spend more time shooting my bow than tuning it. Thanks again buddy!


Glad you like them buddy and thanks again for your business. 


The_General said:


> Awesome!! Can't wait.


They should be shipped by tomorrow. 


alundy18 said:


> Hi Tony great work on all your builds I was wondering what color combo you would recommend for this bow I am ready to send it to your for a tune and string thanks Tony.
> View attachment 2152369


Maybe light brown/black/red pinstripe?


----------



## Tony219er

Here's a picture of the new electric blue next to the standard blue......they had a baby blue that they sent me a few months ago but it was more like a powder blue so I sent it back. This is a much nicer color.









And here's the charcoal grey color between the normal silver (grey) and black. It too is a very nice looking color so someone needs to order a set with it so I can see it lol!


----------



## alundy18

Okay sounds good I'll look through the pages and see if I can find the color I'm thinking that now or silver/black and red tiger stripe in the black


----------



## hrchdog

Hey Tony how's the weather up there? It's supposed to be in the 60's here this weekend in Southern Illinois.


----------



## SpeedStar

Tony, that charcoal with black and bronze would look good on my Prodigy.


----------



## Tony219er

hrchdog said:


> Hey Tony how's the weather up there? It's supposed to be in the 60's here this weekend in Southern Illinois.


60's??? Oh man, we're in the teens but it's supposed to be warmer this weekend, I think they said in the 30's.


SpeedStar said:


> Tony, that charcoal with black and bronze would look good on my Prodigy.


Do it up.


----------



## Abroussard

Hey tony, Can you give us an update on where you stand with string orders? Thanks


----------



## Tony219er

Stacy Shonkwiler's Prodigy-
Flo yellow/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Steve Dorn's Patriot VFT-
Black and red


----------



## Tony219er

Just messing around with this one. I wanted to see how the new charcoal color looked......I think it looks fantastic. 
Charcoal/black/flo yellow pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Abroussard said:


> Hey tony, Can you give us an update on where you stand with string orders? Thanks


Sure thing. I don't have my invoice book in front of me but I'm pretty sure I'm working on the first week of January into the second week of January. I'd have to check to be sure.


----------



## loveha

Tony219er said:


> Here's a picture of the new electric blue next to the standard blue......they had a baby blue that they sent me a few months ago but it was more like a powder blue so I sent it back. This is a much nicer color.


That Electric Blue is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## ilbowhunter64

Tony219er said:


> Stacy Shonkwiler's Prodigy-
> Flo yellow/silver/black pinstripe


Looks awesome Tony. Can't wait to get them on the bow. Going to test them out on a hog hunt in March


----------



## Tony219er

ilbowhunter64 said:


> Looks awesome Tony. Can't wait to get them on the bow. Going to test them out on a hog hunt in March


I can't wait to see pics of that unlucky hog!


----------



## Tony219er

Here's a sweet set.....obviously not finished yet and I'll post more pictures this evening. 

Charcoal/black/red pinstripe....for all you Kryptek Typhon fans this color combo would look fantastic! Really the black and charcoal with any color pinstripe would and does look good.


----------



## bowtech2006

Tony219er said:


> Here's a sweet set.....obviously not finished yet and I'll post more pictures this evening.
> 
> Charcoal/black/red pinstripe....for all you Kryptek Typhon fans this color combo would look fantastic! Really the black and charcoal with any color pinstripe would and does look good.


You got to stop posting pics of New string colors got me wanting to change string color now, those would look awesome on my Perfextion you have.


----------



## djmann

Tony219er said:


> Here's a sweet set.....obviously not finished yet and I'll post more pictures this evening.
> 
> Charcoal/black/red pinstripe....for all you Kryptek Typhon fans this color combo would look fantastic! Really the black and charcoal with any color pinstripe would and does look good.


Was thinking something like that with red/gold tiger streaks or pinstripes on my black prodigy


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> You got to stop posting pics of New string colors got me wanting to change string color now, those would look awesome on my Perfextion you have.


Ok at Ed's request I will no longer be posting pictures of strings


----------



## bowtech2006

Tony219er said:


> Ok at Ed's request I will no longer be posting pictures of strings


Thanks, now I'll get a ton of PM yelling at me  lol


----------



## killerloop

bowtech2006 said:


> Thanks, now I'll get a ton of PM yelling at me  lol


Consider yourself lucky if that's all ya get... lol


----------



## Tony219er

Abroussard said:


> Hey tony, Can you give us an update on where you stand with string orders? Thanks


I just checked my invoices and your order is the second one on my list to be built. So they'll be done and shipped sometime this week for sure. 

For everyone else curious where I'm at I'm currently working on orders from between 1/7-1/13....thanks again for everyone's patience and I promise one day I'll be caught up.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Here's a sweet set.....obviously not finished yet and I'll post more pictures this evening.
> 
> Charcoal/black/red pinstripe....for all you Kryptek Typhon fans this color combo would look fantastic! Really the black and charcoal with any color pinstripe would and does look good.


Man I'm really liking this new charcoal color mixed with black. When laid up in a two color with pinstripe it looks fantastic......especially when the pinstripe is a brighter, contrasting color. 

Here's Brad Davis's Destroyer 350 set- 
Charcoal/black/red pinstripe....


----------



## boonerbrad

Man Tony I bet Brad will be happy with those threads. They look kick azz. :wink:


----------



## SpeedStar

That black and charcoal looks really good.


----------



## Tony219er

Boonerbrad said:


> Man Tony I bet Brad will be happy with those threads. They look kick azz. :wink:


I'm sure he will lol. 


SpeedStar said:


> That black and charcoal looks really good.


Yeah its a really sharp color combo and I have a feeling it's going to become pretty popular once people see the pictures and strings in person.


----------



## ctsmith

Tony, in your experience, do the multi color strings have more tendency to stretch? Or do you have just as much confidence in them as a one or two color?


----------



## Tony219er

ctsmith said:


> Tony, in your experience, do the multi color strings have more tendency to stretch? Or do you have just as much confidence in them as a one or two color?


As far as stability goes I see no difference between a 1 color string or a 4 color string. Obviously the tag ends need to be properly terminated and secured otherwise you could see some movement. I mean technically speaking a 1 color will be the most stable as you only have 2 tag ends but I don't see any issues with a multi color string.


----------



## ctsmith

Thanks Tony. One more question. I see the color "Tan" referenced a lot in the pics in this thread but don't see it in the Brownell color chart. Can you clarify what color this is.


----------



## boonerbrad

It is too bad Brad got the exclusive rights to any future strings in that color combo.:wink:


----------



## Tony219er

Ryan Hochstellar's Strother Rush-
Black/charcoal/flo green pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Tim Baxley's Assassin (just the shooting string)....I ran out of silver material so I'm waiting for the new spool to get here later this week buddy. 

Red/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## wbaxl

Tony219er said:


> Tim Baxley's Assassin (just the shooting string)....I ran out of silver material so I'm waiting for the new spool to get here later this week buddy.
> 
> Red/silver/black pinstripe


Looks great


----------



## INarcher711

Tony219er said:


> Ryan Hochstellar's Strother Rush-
> Black/charcoal/flo green pinstripe


Can't wait to get them...they look awesome!


----------



## Tony219er

ctsmith said:


> Thanks Tony. One more question. I see the color "Tan" referenced a lot in the pics in this thread but don't see it in the Brownell color chart. Can you clarify what color this is.


If I list something as tan it was either a post from a year ago when I was using BCY Products or it is actually "medium brown" which in the Brownell colors is equivalent to BCY's tan color. Sometimes I call it tan and forget to list it as medium brown.

Sorry for any confusion. Brownell has a few different shades of brown but the two main ones are "medium brown" and "dark brown"......"cocobola" is the other I consider to fall in the brown color category. 

Medium brown- is a lighter colored, tan shade of brown

Dark brown- is just as it implies, it's a dark chocolate colored brown.....a Hershey's bar is pretty much an exact match to Brownell's dark brown material


----------



## ctsmith

Excellent description. Thanks.


----------



## hogman22

Tony, it says on your site that a tune and strings is $160. Do I just add $15 to that if I want pinstripes? Love the charcoal. I just found the last color I want.


----------



## Tony219er

hogman22 said:


> Tony, it says on your site that a tune and strings is $160. Do I just add $15 to that if I want pinstripes? Love the charcoal. I just found the last color I want.


No, the strings and tune is $160 and is good for up to 3 colors. Keep in mind that is for a standard 3 piece harness....5 piece harness sets are an extra $20 I believe.


----------



## Tony219er

Guys do any of you know Troy Pikney? He placed an order on my website on 1/7 and didn't put any info as far as what bow make, model, colors, etc. 

If you see this Troy please contact me, or if you know him please let him know to contact me. I have tried emailing him a few times with no success.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Guys do any of you know Troy Pikney? He placed an order on my website on 1/7 and didn't put any info as far as what bow make, model, colors, etc.
> 
> If you see this Troy please contact me, or if you know him please let him know to contact me. I have tried emailing him a few times with no success.


Disregard this post, I was able to contact him.


----------



## flair

Great strings here! Attention to detail is awesome!


----------



## Tony219er

flair said:


> Great strings here! Attention to detail is awesome!


Thank you sir. I appreciate you taking the time to post here and more importantly I appreciate your patience and business. Thanks again.


----------



## INarcher711

Received my strings in the mail this morning. Absolutely flawless! Specs were dead on! Thanks for making awesome strings!


----------



## INarcher711




----------



## Tony219er

INarcher711 said:


> Received my strings in the mail this morning. Absolutely flawless! Specs were dead on! Thanks for making awesome strings!


Music to my ears Ryan. Thanks again for taking the time to post, along with your patience and support, it's much appreciated!


----------



## bluestreaker

My strings showed up yesterday & they're the nicest I've ever seen. thanks Tony, I appreciate your efforts. I can't take it anymore I'm going to install them right now! pics to come....


----------



## flair

Some pics of my true Ninja Synergy with Tony's awesome strings. Outstanding craftsmanship!


----------



## flair

Some more.....


----------



## bowhuntin_KS

Just curious what order date(s) you're up to?


----------



## EvrthngsBIGRnTX

I sent you a PM yesterday with an order. If you would like I can enter it on your website. Just let me know thanks!


----------



## Tony219er

EvrthngsBIGRnTX said:


> I sent you a PM yesterday with an order. If you would like I can enter it on your website. Just let me know thanks!


Please place orders through my website, I don't take orders through PM's. With the amount of PM's I receive daily it's too hard to keep track of. Thanks again.


----------



## Tony219er

flair said:


> Some more.....


That's a true NINJA Elite! Thanks for sharing your thoughts and pictures, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Tony219er

bluestreaker said:


> My strings showed up yesterday & they're the nicest I've ever seen. thanks Tony, I appreciate your efforts. I can't take it anymore I'm going to install them right now! pics to come....


Awesome Tony! I look forward to seeing the pictures. I really liked that tri-color with flo pink pinstripe.


----------



## Tony219er

Tim Baxley's Assassin-
Red/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Aaron Broussard's Invasion-
Fire Tiger


----------



## Tony219er

John Harris's Energy 35-
Flo green


----------



## Tony219er

John Harris's Elite Spirit-
Flo pink


----------



## Abroussard

Tony219er said:


> Aaron Broussard's Invasion-
> Fire Tiger


Dang! Those look awesome tony! Can't wait to get them on and finally shoot this bow for the first time.


----------



## Tony219er

Alec Lightner's RPM 360-
Silver/hunter green/bright orange pinstripe

63#
28.5"
402 grs
297 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Brad Davis's Destroyer 350-
Black/charcoal/red pinstripe

73#
29.5"
418 grs
317 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Abroussard said:


> Dang! Those look awesome tony! Can't wait to get them on and finally shoot this bow for the first time.


I'm glad you like them Aaron. Sorry it's taken so long, I'm definitely quite a bit behind. They'll be done and shipped by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## hogman22

Tony do you have White speed buttons for the bow strings? Also how many do you recommend putting on?


----------



## EvrthngsBIGRnTX

Order sent. Thanks Tony!


----------



## Tony219er

hogman22 said:


> Tony do you have White speed buttons for the bow strings? Also how many do you recommend putting on?


I have white TPU speed sleeves. 


EvrthngsBIGRnTX said:


> Order sent. Thanks Tony!


Thanks for your order!


----------



## Tony219er

I know this is an ARCHERY forum but alot of us are gun enthusiasts as well. I ask that you guys that are gun owners to click this link and sign this petition.....I doubt it will have any effects on what this Obama administration does but we can't just sit here and be punching bags and continue to have our 2nd Amendment rights infringed and jeopardized!

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/stop-batfe-banning-xm855-ammunition/XrvVh1cj


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Signed! Shared on Facebook also.


----------



## Tony219er

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Signed! Shared on Facebook also.


Good man! I'm so tired of this Dictatorship of the Obama administration.


----------



## Erie

Signed and shared also. We do what we can. Join the NRA if you folks are not members. You don't have to agree with everything about them, but they are the most important force to counter these awful actions of our government.

And I like Tony's strings too.


----------



## bowfisher

Signed!


----------



## 12RingKing

It probably doesn't make a difference, but I signed it. I've never owned any xm855 green tip, but I might want some someday!


----------



## Tony219er

Erie said:


> Signed and shared also. We do what we can. Join the NRA if you folks are not members. You don't have to agree with everything about them, but they are the most important force to counter these awful actions of our government.
> 
> And I like Tony's strings too.





bowfisher said:


> Signed!





12RingKing said:


> It probably doesn't make a difference, but I signed it. I've never owned any xm855 green tip, but I might want some someday!


I'm glad you guys took the time to sign it and share, it might not do anything but we can't just sit around do nothing. Thanks again!


----------



## hrchdog

Hey Tony how backed up are your string orders now? Have you got the specs for the new bowtech eva shockey bow yet? My wife is thinking about getting one and would need a set of your threads for it.


----------



## Tony219er

hrchdog said:


> Hey Tony how backed up are your string orders now? Have you got the specs for the new bowtech eva shockey bow yet? My wife is thinking about getting one and would need a set of your threads for it.


I don't have those yet, at least I don't think I do. I can get them from Bowtech though so it's not a problem.


----------



## JHENS87

Im waiting around for that 2-3hr turnaround on strings. when will that happen Tony


----------



## PREZ

Ordered the charcoal/black/red pin stripe for my RPM360...signed the petition also...thanks


----------



## brushdog

Signed!! Looking forward to the strings too! Thanks for all your help tony with the order change!!! Hope it wasn't to big of a PIA. All these great looking strings you post pics of can make a fella change his mind in a hurry LOL. I will make sure I post some pics here when they are on the bow for ya! Thanks again buddy!


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> Im waiting around for that 2-3hr turnaround on strings. when will that happen Tony


Man I wish! 


PREZ said:


> Ordered the charcoal/black/red pin stripe for my RPM360...signed the petition also...thanks


Thanks for your order, I shipped your Bomar stops yesterday. I'm really liking the new charcoal color.


brushdog said:


> Signed!! Looking forward to the strings too! Thanks for all your help tony with the order change!!! Hope it wasn't to big of a PIA. All these great looking strings you post pics of can make a fella change his mind in a hurry LOL. I will make sure I post some pics here when they are on the bow for ya! Thanks again buddy!


Thanks buddy.


----------



## Tony219er

I took some time last night to airbrush some limbs for some of these Kolorfusion bows we're working on. 

Did a set for Doug Stone, Larry Wilson, and Toby Giller in Tactical Flat Black. Also did a set for Jordan Hammagren in Magpul's Flat Dark Earth. Hopefully I can get a few of these bows put together in the coming week. I've been prepping these limbs for the past couple nights so that's why I haven't posted any new string builds.....plenty of those coming!


----------



## JHENS87

Happen to have specs for the Quest Storm yet? Just ordered one for my wife and she's already unhappy with factory string colors. Thinking a purple/teal/black combo for it


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> Happen to have specs for the Quest Storm yet? Just ordered one for my wife and she's already unhappy with factory string colors. Thinking a purple/teal/black combo for it


I don't think I have the layouts for that one. I'm not sure I've ever done a set of strings for a Quest bow. I haven't dealt with G5 so I'm not sure if they'll share specs or not?


----------



## 12RingKing

Tony219er said:


> I took some time last night to airbrush some limbs for some of these Kolorfusion bows we're working on.
> 
> Did a set for *Doug Stone*, Larry Wilson, and Toby Giller in Tactical Flat Black. Also did a set for Jordan Hammagren in Magpul's Flat Dark Earth. Hopefully I can get a few of these bows put together in the coming week. I've been prepping these limbs for the past couple nights so that's why I haven't posted any new string builds.....plenty of those coming!


Really like what I'm hearing! :wink:


----------



## Tony219er

12RingKing said:


> Really like what I'm hearing! :wink:


Man I feel bad that it's taken so long to get done. The good news is we're in the home stretch now!


----------



## SpeedStar

Order placed for my Prodigy. Petition signed also.


----------



## 12RingKing

Tony219er said:


> Man I feel bad that it's taken so long to get done. The good news is we're in the home stretch now!


No worries Tony. Can't rush quality.

I knew it would take time. I've learned patience in my short time on this earth... lol


----------



## JHENS87

Tony219er said:


> I don't think I have the layouts for that one. I'm not sure I've ever done a set of strings for a Quest bow. I haven't dealt with G5 so I'm not sure if they'll share specs or not?


not sure. All else fails if she wants strings bad enough i'll toss it in a box and send it on its way to indiana :lol:


----------



## 12RingKing

Btw... have you built the string set yet?


----------



## tjg

Tony219er said:


> I took some time last night to airbrush some limbs for some of these Kolorfusion bows we're working on.
> 
> Did a set for Doug Stone, Larry Wilson, and Toby Giller in Tactical Flat Black. Also did a set for Jordan Hammagren in Magpul's Flat Dark Earth. Hopefully I can get a few of these bows put together in the coming week. I've been prepping these limbs for the past couple nights so that's why I haven't posted any new string builds.....plenty of those coming!


Sounds awesome Tony been wondering how the ole vector turbo has been coming along.


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> not sure. All else fails if she wants strings bad enough i'll toss it in a box and send it on its way to indiana [emoji38]


Let me know if you need help with it. 


12RingKing said:


> Btw... have you built the string set yet?


I don't think so, do you have a new idea in mind?


tjg said:


> Sounds awesome Tony been wondering how the ole vector turbo has been coming along.


The bows at the finishers shop and the limbs are here waiting for its arrival.


----------



## Tony219er

From left to right....Toby's Vector, Jordan's RPM, Doug's Invasion, and Larry's RPM.


----------



## bowtech2006

Those limbs are looking Good.


----------



## 12RingKing

Those look sweet!

Well... honestly, I change my mind everyday. Lol. 

I was thinking about doing something that blends well with the max1 and doing a flo green pin stripe.


----------



## 12RingKing

View attachment 2165296


Something like this...


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> Those limbs are looking Good.


Thanks brother! 


12RingKing said:


> Those look sweet!
> 
> Well... honestly, I change my mind everyday. Lol.
> 
> I was thinking about doing something that blends well with the max1 and doing a flo green pin stripe.


Black/dark brown/flo green pinstripe?


----------



## tjg

Limbs look great getting excited now


----------



## 12RingKing

That should look great! Those colors will work. What about serving colors? Brown?


----------



## Tony219er

12RingKing said:


> That should look great! Those colors will work. What about serving colors? Brown?


Hmmm. I'd say either black or possibly dark brown.


----------



## 12RingKing

Your choice... whatever you think looks best.


----------



## killerloop

12RingKing said:


> Your choice... whatever you think looks best.


Maybe keep it in a pm..


----------



## 12RingKing

killerloop said:


> Maybe keep it in a pm..


What's it to you?


----------



## MELLY-MEL

My threads T made me for my new Fusion 6. Super nice, and clean work. Very top notch set of threads. Very happy, thanks Tone. 
View attachment 2166446
View attachment 2166448

View attachment 2166449
View attachment 2166450


----------



## killerloop

12RingKing said:


> What's it to you?


It's a great thread to subscribe to, and see what to ys latest color combo he's completed. Also able to see the progress on order dates.....

Not you double clucking about you own color changes... just keep it Clean..And pm him..

Sorry for of track tony..


----------



## bowtech2006

MELLY-MEL said:


> My threads T made me for my new Fusion 6. Super nice, and clean work. Very top notch set of threads. Very happy, thanks Tone.
> View attachment 2166446
> View attachment 2166448
> 
> View attachment 2166449


Very nice!!! Really like that camo and string combo. Tony does make the best strings imo.


----------



## 12RingKing

killerloop said:


> It's a great thread to subscribe to, and see what to ys latest color combo he's completed. Also able to see the progress on order dates.....
> 
> Not you double clucking about you own color changes... just keep it Clean..And pm him..
> 
> Sorry for of track tony..


Well... just to inform you. I have been having an issue with my pm's through my phone. So you are now in the loop.


----------



## 12RingKing

bowtech2006 said:


> Very nice!!! Really like that camo and string combo. Tony does make the best strings imo.


Those look awesome on that SH color


----------



## Tony219er

Ted Reinhardt's Destroyer 350-
Flo green/bright yellow/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Kevin Scowden's Elite Victory-
Black/blue/silver pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

MELLY-MEL said:


> My threads T made me for my new Fusion 6. Super nice, and clean work. Very top notch set of threads. Very happy, thanks Tone.
> View attachment 2166446
> View attachment 2166448
> 
> View attachment 2166449
> View attachment 2166450


That sucker is badass! Very nice looking setup and those strings match pretty darn good. 

Thanks for posting and I appreciate your business, and more importantly your patience.


----------



## Dieselmathews

tony I ordered a carbon spyder turbo zt in harvest brown and I just bought a black out carbon spyder turbo zt today. I need threads for both but was looking for your opinion on the harvest brown bow. also do you make the string stops for those bows. and have bomar draw stops


----------



## Tony219er

Dieselmathews said:


> tony I ordered a carbon spyder turbo zt in harvest brown and I just bought a black out carbon spyder turbo zt today. I need threads for both but was looking for your opinion on the harvest brown bow. also do you make the string stops for those bows. and have bomar draw stops


Honestly I haven't seen a Harvest brown Hoyt yet so I really couldn't say. As for the string stop I don't make one for the Hoyt's because I don't have a source for the 5/16" suppressors, I do have Bomar stops though. They are an individual stop for the bottom cam only.


----------



## gumslough

Idea on lead time for a string/cable/tune on a Switchback XT plz. Thanks


----------



## Tony219er

gumslough said:


> Idea on lead time for a string/cable/tune on a Switchback XT plz. Thanks


I'm not sure if you are the guy who emailed me about a Switchback. If so I replied.


----------



## Tony219er

Chad Richcreek's Nitrum 34-
Flo green/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Debbie Galloway's CPXL-
Cranberry/black


----------



## Tony219er

Chase Belt's Energy 32-
Black/blue/silver custom made tri-color in Xcel (Brownell's version of 452x)


----------



## hammargren

Thanks Tony for uploading the pictures of my FDE limbs and other accessories . Getting excited to see everything put back together with the new threads .


----------



## brushdog

Tony219er said:


> Chad Richcreek's Nitrum 34-
> Flo green/silver/black pinstripe


Those look great brother! Thank you!!! Cant wait to see them in the mailbox. I will post a pic once i get them on the bow! (probably same night they get here lol)


----------



## Bowtechforlife

How far along are you with orders? Sorry my dad is just getting a little inpatient with his rpm strings I keep telling him it will be worth it and should be done soon


----------



## pvh1969

Just ordered a set for my Optifade Elevate Prime Ion. Went with dark brown and white w/black pinstripe. Clear servings. I know you are swamped but when do you think I can't expect to see them? Thnx Tony


----------



## Tony219er

Bowtechforlife said:


> How far along are you with orders? Sorry my dad is just getting a little inpatient with his rpm strings I keep telling him it will be worth it and should be done soon


For a faster response PM'ing me or email through my website. I generally reply to all of those within 24 hours. Currently I'm working on orders from around 4 weeks ago, I don't know the exact dates off hand but that gives you an idea of where I'm at. 



pvh1969 said:


> Just ordered a set for my Optifade Elevate Prime Ion. Went with dark brown and white w/black pinstripe. Clear servings. I know you are swamped but when do you think I can't expect to see them? Thnx Tony


Thanks for your order. I'm guessing about 4 weeks, if you're in a hurry I'm probably not your best bet and would be more than happy to refund your order. I'm so busy right now that I have not been accepting any bow's for strings and tuning work for a couple weeks now and am contemplating not accepting any more string orders until I can get caught up. 

With bows coming back from Kolorfusion I have to switch from string orders to work on them because they have been here the longest and with just me doing the work I'm overwhelmed.....not to mention I have a full time job as well. So if you need the strings sooner than I can provide please let me know and we'll take care of you.


----------



## hrchdog

Guys I just ordered my eighth set from Tony, they are worth the wait!! Your patience will be rewarded with an awesome set of threads!


----------



## Doebuster

They are definately worth the wait !!!


----------



## killerloop

Doebuster said:


> They are definately worth the wait !!!


One can only hope!


----------



## Tony219er

killerloop said:


> One can only hope!


Gee thanks for the vote of confidence....


----------



## bowtech2006

I've sent Tony 4 of my own bows, 2 of my wifes, and 3 friends bows for strings and tune. 

The strings and The tune sure are worth the wait When you are a Long draw archer like me( tonys draw is shorter by a few inchs) and all my bows coming back to me and I'M able to shoot bare shafts and broadheads with FPs without a single adjustment says a lot.

Thanks for all your work Tony.


----------



## pvh1969

Tony219er said:


> For a faster response PM'ing me or email through my website. I generally reply to all of those within 24 hours. Currently I'm working on orders from around 4 weeks ago, I don't know the exact dates off hand but that gives you an idea of where I'm at.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your order. I'm guessing about 4 weeks, if you're in a hurry I'm probably not your best bet and would be more than happy to refund your order. I'm so busy right now that I have not been accepting any bow's for strings and tuning work for a couple weeks now and am contemplating not accepting any more string orders until I can get caught up.
> 
> With bows coming back from Kolorfusion I have to switch from string orders to work on them because they have been here the longest and with just me doing the work I'm overwhelmed.....not to mention I have a full time job as well. So if you need the strings sooner than I can provide please let me know and we'll take care of you.


4 weeks is fine. I'm told about 3-4 weeks for my Ion to arrive. If you think it's gonna be any longer just let me know. Thanks again Tony


----------



## killerloop

Tony219er said:


> Gee thanks for the vote of confidence....


Didn't mean it that way....at all.


----------



## Tony219er

Marcus Kadua's Pro Edge Elite-
Solid silver


----------



## Tony219er

Joshua Togstad's Invasion-
Red/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Allison Brunk's RPM 360-
Flo orange/white/black pinstripe

These are really sharp!


----------



## Tony219er

Jack Newman's Prodigy-
Black/bright yellow


----------



## Tony219er

Spencer Miller's Prodigy-
Flo orange with black and silver tiger streaks


----------



## brushdog

hrchdog said:


> Guys I just ordered my eighth set from Tony, they are worth the wait!! Your patience will be rewarded with an awesome set of threads!


No doubt there!! He is currently wrapping up my 4th set i've ordered from him. Every set has been absolutely beautiful and rock solid strings. Well worth the wait!!! Keep up the good work Tony!! Great things come to those who wait!


----------



## 12RingKing

Tony219er said:


> Spencer Miller's Prodigy-
> Flo orange with black and silver tiger streaks


Slick...


----------



## Tony219er

12RingKing said:


> Slick...


I'm going to be working on yours tomorrow and will be assembling the Max 1 Invasion this weekend! I'm really looking forward to seeing it all wrapped up, I've always wanted to do a Max 1 bow so I'm stoked to see it!


----------



## alundy18

Anyone Doubting Tonys work this guy does A+ work. He had my bow now his strings look amazing in person!! Thank you again Tony I hope this month fly's by ready to see it done!!!


----------



## Bowtechforlife

Tony219er said:


> Allison Brunk's RPM 360-
> Flo orange/white/black pinstripe
> 
> These are really sharp!


These look great tony can't wait to get them. I will take more pics when it is all setup!


----------



## 12RingKing

Tony219er said:


> I'm going to be working on yours tomorrow and will be assembling the Max 1 Invasion this weekend! I'm really looking forward to seeing it all wrapped up, I've always wanted to do a Max 1 bow so I'm stoked to see it!


Awesome news!... I sent you a pm.


----------



## Tony219er

hrchdog said:


> Guys I just ordered my eighth set from Tony, they are worth the wait!! Your patience will be rewarded with an awesome set of threads!





Doebuster said:


> They are definately worth the wait !!!





bowtech2006 said:


> I've sent Tony 4 of my own bows, 2 of my wifes, and 3 friends bows for strings and tune.
> 
> The strings and The tune sure are worth the wait When you are a Long draw archer like me( tonys draw is shorter by a few inchs) and all my bows coming back to me and I'M able to shoot bare shafts and broadheads with FPs without a single adjustment says a lot.
> 
> Thanks for all your work Tony.





brushdog said:


> No doubt there!! He is currently wrapping up my 4th set i've ordered from him. Every set has been absolutely beautiful and rock solid strings. Well worth the wait!!! Keep up the good work Tony!! Great things come to those who wait!





alundy18 said:


> Anyone Doubting Tonys work this guy does A+ work. He had my bow now his strings look amazing in person!! Thank you again Tony I hope this month fly's by ready to see it done!!!


Thanks for the kind words guys, I appreciate it very much so. 

I apologize for the extended wait times that a few of you have had. It seems that anything that could go wrong in the past few weeks did go wrong. Doesn't matter at this point and I will get caught up and get my turn around times back to what they normally are.....some of you guys have been extremely patient and for that I am very grateful. Thanks again.


----------



## BOWCHIEF

Tony219er said:


> Jack Newman's Prodigy-
> Black/bright yellow


Tony, is this goldenyellow or bright yellow? Thanks, Jack


----------



## Tony219er

BOWCHIEF said:


> Tony, is this goldenyellow or bright yellow? Thanks, Jack


That is bright yellow, not to be confused with flo yellow. There is no string material color golden yellow.

Here's a side by side picture of bright yellow (left) and flo yellow (right).


----------



## Tony219er

BOWCHIEF said:


> Tony, is this goldenyellow or bright yellow? Thanks, Jack


You know what Jack they used to call golden yellow which was available in some of Brownell's older material but it's my understanding that bright yellow is the old golden yellow because they were so close in color. I know that the only yellows available in the new materials are the bright yellow and flo yellow. 


BOWCHIEF said:


> Tony, is this goldenyellow or bright yellow? Thanks, Jack


----------



## Tony219er

Spencer Miller's Prodigy-
Charcoal/silver/flo orange pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Doug Stone's Invasion-
Black/dark brown/flo green pinstripe

These are badass and are going to look killer on his custom shop Max 1 Invasion.


----------



## 12RingKing

Those look killer! I'm getting pumped to see it now.


----------



## BOWCHIEF

Tony219er said:


> You know what Jack they used to call golden yellow which was available in some of Brownell's older material but it's my understanding that bright yellow is the old golden yellow because they were so close in color. I know that the only yellows available in the new materials are the bright yellow and flo yellow.


Okay, thanks. I see all three yellows on their website (golden, bright and flo) which is why I was confused. Thanks for the clarrification and looking forward to the strings.


----------



## Tony219er

Clinton Smith's Experience-
Solid black


----------



## Tony219er

Kraig Taylor's Energy 32-
Black/blue/flo green pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

John Yates' Heartbreaker-
Medium brown(equivalent of BCY's tan)/flo green/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Barton Bernasek's RPM 360-
Flo orange/flo green/flo purple/flo yellow.....aka "Skittles".


----------



## Tony219er

Barton Bernasek's CPXL-
Hunter green/charcoal/silver pinstripe

Attempting an Optifade Forest match.....hopefully a successful one lol.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Tony219er said:


> Barton Bernasek's CPXL-
> Hunter green/charcoal/silver pinstripe
> 
> Attempting an Optifade Forest match.....hopefully a successful one lol.


Heck yea, looks awesome bro!


----------



## bowtech2006

MELLY-MEL said:


> Heck yea, looks awesome bro!


I agree it looks great, and should match awesome.


----------



## Tony219er

MELLY-MEL said:


> Heck yea, looks awesome bro!





bowtech2006 said:


> I agree it looks great, and should match awesome.


Thanks guys, they should look pretty nice on an Optifade Forest riser. Ed I'm going to get cracking on your bow this week so I'll be in touch shortly!


----------



## Tony219er

Ted Reinhardt's Destroyer 350-
Hunter green/bright yellow/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

My neighbors Destroyer 340-
Charcoal/black/flo yellow pinstripe


----------



## jriggs2matxt

Love your strings Tony. What is the wait time right now? Have a friend needing a string for a Reezen 6. I told him I have just the guy!!! Lol


----------



## Tony219er

jriggs2matxt said:


> Love your strings Tony. What is the wait time right now? Have a friend needing a string for a Reezen 6. I told him I have just the guy!!! Lol


Thanks man. I'm thinking that 3-4 weeks is probably a safe bet. I'm getting somewhat caught up on string orders but I have quite a few bows in for strings and tuning work and a bunch of bows coming back from Kolorfusion.


----------



## Tony219er

Doug Stone's custom shop Invasion-
Max 1 riser, modules, string stop, and Flx roller (not pictured) with black limbs.

Dark brown/black/flo green pinstripe

Obviously it's not finished yet but it's too sharp not to share. I have always wanted to do a Max 1 Invasion and now I know why......it's a freaking beast!


----------



## tjg

thats sharp


----------



## 12RingKing

Wow.... you do great work Tony...

There's one thing I overlooked when doing the project. SIDEPLATES! I completely forgot. The stockers don't seem too horrible on there for now though.

Its sweet... and the string stop and roller guard would set it off!


----------



## BOWCHIEF

Tony,

I received my strings yesterday and I'm VERY pleased with them. The yellow looks really good. I also really appreciate your attention to detail and for 0.018" center serving. Out of all the strings I've ordered requesting that you are the only one that has come thru for me. I know it may seem trivial but it means a lot. Thanks for the awesome threads and hope to do business again.

Jack


----------



## Tony219er

12RingKing said:


> Wow.... you do great work Tony...
> 
> There's one thing I overlooked when doing the project. SIDEPLATES! I completely forgot. The stockers don't seem too horrible on there for now though.
> 
> Its sweet... and the string stop and roller guard would set it off!


Yes side plates is the first thing I thought of! The factory plates aren't bad but a set of black or Timberwolf sides would be perfect! 

I'm glad you like it, the string stop and Flx roller will definitely add the finishing touches on it!


----------



## Tony219er

BOWCHIEF said:


> Tony,
> 
> I received my strings yesterday and I'm VERY pleased with them. The yellow looks really good. I also really appreciate your attention to detail and for 0.018" center serving. Out of all the strings I've ordered requesting that you are the only one that has come thru for me. I know it may seem trivial but it means a lot. Thanks for the awesome threads and hope to do business again.
> 
> Jack


Very good. I was waiting to hear from you to see what you thought about the bright yellow. It's definitely not as bright as a flo yellow and imo is a really nice looking color that's more a golden yellow.

I'm glad you are happy with them and let me know if you need anything or have any questions.


----------



## neck shot

why do you use he 8190 and not the bcy x material I thought thats what everyone is switching to... Sorry for being ignorant


----------



## Tony219er

neck shot said:


> why do you use he 8190 and not the bcy x material I thought thats what everyone is switching to... Sorry for being ignorant


I'm not sure where you seen that I use 8190 but I do not.


----------



## Tony219er

I use Brownell Fury material exclusively. Well I do have small amounts of other materials but mainly use Fury.


----------



## neck shot

Tony219er said:


> I'm not sure where you seen that I use 8190 but I do not.


Sorry I read your post wrong i saw brownell and thought that again ignorant anyway whats the benefits of the fury vs the bcy x


----------



## Tony219er

neck shot said:


> Sorry I read your post wrong i saw brownell and thought that again ignorant anyway whats the benefits of the fury vs the bcy x


The main differences between X and Fury material is the strand diameter and one is a blended material. X is a blend of Dyneema and Vectran while Fury is pure Dyneema, the Fury is also a micro diameter which allows me to fine tune the finished diameter of the string bundle.


----------



## Wyatt Sauvageau

I'll DEFINITELY order some strings and full tune when I need new strings.


----------



## Tony219er

Wyatt Sauvageau said:


> I'll DEFINITELY order some strings and full tune when I need new strings.


I look forward to working with you.


----------



## 12RingKing

Tony219er said:


> I use Brownell Fury material exclusively. Well I do have small amounts of other materials but mainly use Fury.


Are you saying you gave me strings of fury?!? Lol


----------



## Tony219er

Ed Burns' Xpedition Perfection-
Electric blue/bright orange


----------



## Tony219er

Mike Cassella's Prodigy-
Cocobola/sand, sage, dark brown tri-color


----------



## Tony219er

Mike Talley's Prodigy-
Dark brown/medium brown/bright yellow pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Jeff Deets' Carbon Overdrive-
Black/red/silver pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Steve Williams' Specialist-
White with tan/silver tiger streaks (really nice combo for Predator Fall Grey, 3D Deception, and AP Snow bow's)


----------



## Tony219er

This one is a "mistake" set in which I built the wrong color pinstripe. If any one of you Prodigy owners is interested in this set I will give you a great deal on them, $60 shipped which is roughly 30% off. They should look pretty good with both the Kryptek Highlander and Realtree patterns. 

Bowtech Prodigy- Dark brown/cedar/bright orange pinstripe


----------



## JHENS87

make a "mistake" set for a prime ion


----------



## Tony219er

12RingKing said:


> Are you saying you gave me strings of fury?!? Lol


Why yes, yes indeed......the same strings Chuck Norris uses!


----------



## bowtech2006

Tony219er said:


> Ed Burns' Xpedition Perfection-
> Electric blue/bright orange


Looks awesome Tony!! I usually don't go with bright strings but I'm glad I did it will sure stand out among my other bows. Looking forward to seeing them on the Perfextion and shooting it.


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> make a "mistake" set for a prime ion


That's messed up man, what kind of person would want me to mess up a string set for their own personal gain? [emoji13]


----------



## JHENS87

Tony219er said:


> That's messed up man, what kind of person would want me to mess up a string set for their own personal gain? [emoji13]


one thats out of money because for some reason he let his wife get into archery lol


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> one thats out of money because for some reason he let his wife get into archery lol


Sucker LOL! Archery is even better when it's a family activity.


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> Looks awesome Tony!! I usually don't go with bright strings but I'm glad I did it will sure stand out among my other bows. Looking forward to seeing them on the Perfextion and shooting it.


I'm glad you like how they turned out and I know they'll look badass on the blacked out Perfection. I've been waiting for someone to order an electric blue set ever since the color became available in the Fury material. I think the electric blue and bright orange is one of the best looking "loud" color combos. 

I used a mix of both clear and black servings which is my favorite serving layout on bright strings.....clear on the string ends to expose and show the colors throughout the cam tracks and black on the cable ends for some sharp contrast. 

Here's a few pictures.....


----------



## JHENS87

very nice


----------



## bowtech2006

Yep looks killer Tony really really liking that color combo.


----------



## AldoTheApache

That attention and thought to detail with the serving contrast is why Tony's strings are so exceptional. Top notch work man.


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> Yep looks killer Tony really really liking that color combo.


Going to be working on your bow this afternoon! 


AldoTheApache said:


> That attention and thought to detail with the serving contrast is why Tony's strings are so exceptional. Top notch work man.


Thanks Adam, I appreciate the words.


----------



## EvrthngsBIGRnTX

I just purchased a bow from the classifieds for my wife that has a set of your threads and I am very impressed. Seeing them definitely raised my anticipation of the set I have already ordered for my bow. Can't wait!


----------



## 12RingKing

Tony,

Have you ever worked over a Bowtech Guardian? Just curious and didn't feel like sifting through 8654327 pages to find out! Lol

Thinking about picking one up and possibly doing a build later this year.


----------



## Tony219er

Ed Burns' Xpedition Perfection-
Electric blue/bright orange

62#
31.25"
470 grs
290 fps


----------



## Tony219er

EvrthngsBIGRnTX said:


> I just purchased a bow from the classifieds for my wife that has a set of your threads and I am very impressed. Seeing them definitely raised my anticipation of the set I have already ordered for my bow. Can't wait!


Glad to hear that. I'll get your order done as soon as possible. Thanks again. 



12RingKing said:


> Tony,
> 
> Have you ever worked over a Bowtech Guardian? Just curious and didn't feel like sifting through 8654327 pages to find out! Lol
> 
> Thinking about picking one up and possibly doing a build later this year.


Yeah there should be a couple in here somewhere. Try using the thread search tool....that'll give you results from just this thread.


----------



## JHENS87

This is a 1st for me Tony. Got my wife's bow today. and it has all the string and serving specs with it. never seen a company include it. Now she has to pick out some colors so I can get in line for some strings


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> This is a 1st for me Tony. Got my wife's bow today. and it has all the string and serving specs with it. never seen a company include it. Now she has to pick out some colors so I can get in line for some strings


Interesting, what company is that?


----------



## JHENS87

g5/quest.


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> g5/quest.


Maybe they know that their strings are junk so they send string lengths and serving layouts so the customer can order custom strings lol. 








I'm kidding........or not.


----------



## bowtech2006

12RingKing said:


> Tony,
> 
> Have you ever worked over a Bowtech Guardian? Just curious and didn't feel like sifting through 8654327 pages to find out! Lol
> 
> Thinking about picking one up and possibly doing a build later this year.



Yes he has he did One for me a couple years ago.

BTW tony thanks again for the killer strings and set up on the Perfextion. Can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## Tony219er

12RingKing said:


> Tony,
> 
> Have you ever worked over a Bowtech Guardian? Just curious and didn't feel like sifting through 8654327 pages to find out! Lol
> 
> Thinking about picking one up and possibly doing a build later this year.


Post #1137 has one of the Guardian's I did last year. I know there's been a few others but I can't find them lol.


----------



## B0hunt3r39

Looking at all these killer strings and bow setups, can't wait to see what my experience is gonna look like after strings and tune, makes you drool! lol


----------



## Tony219er

Barry Bridgeman's CS Turbo-
Flo green


----------



## Tony219er

Diana Gulini's PSE Source-
Bright orange with black and silver tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Joe Tambellini's Alpha Elite-
Black/blue/silver pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Matt Harper's PSE Decree-
Flo orange/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

B0hunt3r39 said:


> Looking at all these killer strings and bow setups, can't wait to see what my experience is gonna look like after strings and tune, makes you drool! lol


Lol. There's a few good looking bows in this thread, although it makes it difficult for some guys to make up their minds on color combinations. I'm glad I started it though, it's fun for me to look back at all the different bows. It's crazy but I can remember almost every single one of them.


----------



## ctsmith

Thought I'd give Tony a compliment for strings well done. I recently got into archery and today received my second set of strings. The first set was from a competitor, the second set was from Tony. I'm a greenhorn and don't really even know what to look for but immediately it is apparent that Tony's strings are just plain better. The serving is spot on. But what I like the best is that Tony's static yokes (Bowtech Binary Overdrive) don't twist, period. The competitor's yoke was a STRUGGLE to get twist out of the yoke and was a source of much frustration. Tony's are perfect.


----------



## Tony219er

ctsmith said:


> Thought I'd give Tony a compliment for strings well done. I recently got into archery and today received my second set of strings. The first set was from a competitor, the second set was from Tony. I'm a greenhorn and don't really even know what to look for but immediately it is apparent that Tony's strings are just plain better. The serving is spot on. But what I like the best is that Tony's static yokes (Bowtech Binary Overdrive) don't twist, period. The competitor's yoke was a STRUGGLE to get twist out of the yoke and was a source of much frustration. Tony's are perfect.


I'm glad you like them and if you have any questions or concerns please don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## Tony219er

Mike Cassella's Prodigy-
Cocobola/sand, sage, dark brown tri-color

63#
29"
360 grs
295 fps


----------



## 12RingKing

Nice color combo on that string set. Looks sharp!


----------



## cassellm

Thanx! I cant wait to her back home and sling some arrows. I really like Tony's work!


----------



## 12RingKing

What setting on the powerdisc is that prodigy set at?


----------



## cassellm

I believe Tony has it in the #1? He would have to confirm. I shot it in the #1 when I first received it and it was effortless.


----------



## Tony219er

12RingKing said:


> What setting on the powerdisc is that prodigy set at?


The number 1 setting.


----------



## upserman

Tony219er said:


> Mike Cassella's Prodigy-
> Cocobola/sand, sage, dark brown tri-color
> 
> 63#
> 29"
> 360 grs
> 295 fps


Tony that color combo looks great with that camo. Which camo is that btw?


----------



## Tony219er

upserman said:


> Tony that color combo looks great with that camo. Which camo is that btw?


I believe it's factory Realtree AP. Bowtech is using the Kolorfusion process on all of the camo decorated bow's in this year's lineup.


----------



## 12RingKing

Looks sharp... Maybe it's realtree xtra. IDK if they offer that camo or not.


----------



## cassellm

Realtree green


----------



## Tony219er

cassellm said:


> Realtree green


What he said!


----------



## 12RingKing

I didn't realize bowtech went to kolorfusion for their finish. Yay for bowtech.


----------



## Tony219er

Larry Butterfield's Specialist-
solid flo purple


----------



## Tony219er

Jason Portwood's Experience-
Flo orange/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Eric Amundson's CPXL-
Charcoal/black/red pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Jordan Hammargren's RPM 360-
Solid flo yellow


----------



## Tony219er

Tyler Mathews' Nitrum Turbo-
Flo yellow/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Bad Olinger's Chill-
Charcoal/black/red pinstripe


----------



## buckihunter302

Tony219er said:


> Bad Olinger's Chill-
> Charcoal/black/red pinstripe


They look good! I can't wait to get them on and ready for turkey season!


----------



## Tony219er

Ricky Williams' Phenom ME-
Flo green


----------



## Tony219er

Steve Dorn's Carbon Knight-
Red/black


----------



## Tony219er

Tyson Hart's Podium X37-
Flo purple


----------



## Tony219er

Steve Preziosi's RPM-
Charcoal/black/red pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Tara Revia's Energy 35-
Flo orange/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Devin Ridgeway's Prodigy-
Black/charcoal/bronze pinstripe


----------



## bowtech2006

All those strings are Looking good Tony


----------



## bighunterguy

I followed your peep and nock point tying threads in the past. Was wondering what you are using to tie your peeps in? What material and is it just a basic constrictor knot or something else? You don't need any bottom or top serving to hold peep from moving? I like the clean look like shown in the pic. Thanks Tony. Great work!


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> All those strings are Looking good Tony


Thanks brother! 



bighunterguy said:


> I followed your peep and nock point tying threads in the past. Was wondering what you are using to tie your peeps in? What material and is it just a basic constrictor knot or something else? You don't need any bottom or top serving to hold peep from moving? I like the clean look like shown in the pic. Thanks Tony. Great work!


I've never had a peep move with it tied around the groove and works great. The spiraled serving method is overkill but definitely a very secure method of tying in a peep sight but some people don't like it and say it's "bulky" looking. 

I prefer using something like Brownell's 1D or BCY's 3D for the peeps. It has a higher breaking strength than Halo so it's perfect for peep tie ins.


----------



## bighunterguy

Thanks Tony! ^^


----------



## bgzblades

awesome set of strings tony, very little adj, to tune my cpxl, just placed an order for my experience, and the bomar stops fell great, thanks again. 
Ben


----------



## Tony219er

bgzblades said:


> awesome set of strings tony, very little adj, to tune my cpxl, just placed an order for my experience, and the bomar stops fell great, thanks again.
> Ben


I love to hear that Ben and thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## EvrthngsBIGRnTX

Tony219er said:


> Tara Revia's Energy 35-
> Flo orange/silver/black pinstripe



They look awesome! Thanks.


----------



## SpeedStar

Thanks Tony. Can't wait to get them on the Prodigy.


----------



## Tony219er

Greg Farmer's Prime Impact-
Bright orange


----------



## Tony219er

Mike Solliday's RPM 360-
Dark brown/bronze


----------



## bowtech2006

bighunterguy said:


> I followed your peep and nock point tying threads in the past. Was wondering what you are using to tie your peeps in? What material and is it just a basic constrictor knot or something else? You don't need any bottom or top serving to hold peep from moving? I like the clean look like shown in the pic. Thanks Tony. Great work!


forget that peep check out how awesome that bow is looking!!!


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> forget that peep check out how awesome that bow is looking!!!


Can I get an AMEN!


----------



## bowtech2006

Amen


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> Amen


Lol. Did you put the shorter draw modules back on?


----------



## tylerm86

Tony219er said:


> Tyler Mathews' Nitrum Turbo-
> Flo yellow/silver/black pinstripe


Easily THE best string and cable set I've ever laid my eyes on! Quality is first rate! Tony you are the only person I will order strings from!


----------



## craigxt

Quality strings. I am patiently waiting on my second set from him. The Fury material is the best out there. Stable with the least amount of fuzzing.


----------



## PREZ

Sweetest looking and performing strings in the business...thanks Tony


----------



## Tony219er

tylerm86 said:


> Easily THE best string and cable set I've ever laid my eyes on! Quality is first rate! Tony you are the only person I will order strings from!


Thanks Tyler, you should have received them already but if not it should be any day now. 


craigxt said:


> Quality strings. I am patiently waiting on my second set from him. The Fury material is the best out there. Stable with the least amount of fuzzing.


Thanks again for your business. PM sent.


----------



## Tony219er

PREZ said:


> Sweetest looking and performing strings in the business...thanks Tony


Thanks Steve, yours will be done and shipped today. I served them up last night.


----------



## JHENS87

Hey Tony, happen to have any spare flx guard dampeners laying around in your stockpile of bowtech parts?


----------



## Bowtechforlife

My brother just ordered a set for his RPM 360 after seeing my dad's set. He ordered flo orange and blue with white pin stripe. Should look great!


----------



## bowtech2006

Tony219er said:


> Lol. Did you put the shorter draw modules back on?


Yep I did. It's ready to kill a tahr


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> Hey Tony, happen to have any spare flx guard dampeners laying around in your stockpile of bowtech parts?


I'm sure I do. Send me a PM so I remember to check. 


Bowtechforlife said:


> My brother just ordered a set for his RPM 360 after seeing my dad's set. He ordered flo orange and blue with white pin stripe. Should look great!


Thanks again for your business. I'm sure that color combo will look great! 


bowtech2006 said:


> Yep I did. It's ready to kill a tahr


Good luck to you and your wife on the New Zealand hunts, thatll be an amazing trip and I'm jealous.


----------



## fordnut

Go my new strings from Tony today after a USPS hiccup. They look great. Can't wait to put them on. Thx Tony


----------



## Tony219er

fordnut said:


> Go my new strings from Tony today after a USPS hiccup. They look great. Can't wait to put them on. Thx Tony


I'm glad you got them after them being held hostage by USPS for a couple weeks.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony Scott's K&K Vengeance-
Red/silver/flo green pinstripe


----------



## Don Francis

Whats the turn around time on a set of new strings and cables with a tune on a Hoyt Faktor 34.


----------



## Tony219er

Don Francis said:


> Whats the turn around time on a set of new strings and cables with a tune on a Hoyt Faktor 34.


Approximately 4-5 weeks for strings and tuning work.


----------



## arrowchukker

I'm liking that orange! Excited to try out the new threads!


----------



## ChrisG45

Tony I got my strings on very little adjustments. I've only bought a few custom strings but yours are the best by far. Thanks ,Chris


----------



## Tony219er

ChrisG45 said:


> Tony I got my strings on very little adjustments. I've only bought a few custom strings but yours are the best by far. Thanks ,Chris


Those look awesome on that bow! Thanks for your business and I appreciate you sharing the pictures.


----------



## Tony219er

NCBucKNBass's Bowtech Specialist-
White with silver and tan tiger streaks, black serving

58#
27.75"
380 grs
257 fps

I apologize for the somewhat poor picture quality. The cell phone pictures have to be compressed so much that it sometimes makes the pics blurry.


----------



## ChrisG45

Your welcome Tony and I will definitely be ordering another set for my other bow,your attention to detail is easily seen in the quality of your strings. Chris


----------



## DeerCook

Tony, I put my strings on last week. They look and perform Awesome!!! Thank you!! Great work, (I was overdue for a string change) but it's like a got a new bow.
I'll post some pics later.


----------



## Tony219er

Jordan Hammargren's RPM 360-
Solid flo yellow, flo yellow and black servings

Custom FDE limbs, Flx guard and string stop

65#
27.5"
430 grs
286 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Mike Solliday's RPM 360-
Dark brown/bronze

72#
30"
402 grs
332 fps


----------



## Tony219er

DeerCook said:


> Tony, I put my strings on last week. They look and perform Awesome!!! Thank you!! Great work, (I was overdue for a string change) but it's like a got a new bow.
> I'll post some pics later.


I'm very happy to hear that buddy. Thanks again for your business and enjoy your new bow!


----------



## Tony219er

Just spoke with the Kolorfusion shop and some of you guys will be happy to hear I got some goodies on the way.

Toby Giller's AP Black Hoyt riser-









Andy Loveland's Predator Brown Deception RPM riser-









Doug Stone's Max1 parts-









Larry Wilson's ASAT parts-


----------



## tjg

Tony219er said:


> Just spoke with the Kolorfusion shop and some of you guys will be happy to hear I got some goodies on the way.
> 
> Toby Giller's AP Black Hoyt riser-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy Loveland's Predator Brown Deception RPM riser-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Stone's Max1 parts-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Wilson's ASAT parts-


that's awesome Tony looks great too


----------



## Guardian Shoote

beautiful work :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## 12RingKing

Good deal! I'm excited to get that invasion in my hands!


----------



## Tony219er

Guardian Shoote said:


> beautiful work [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


Thank you sir. 


12RingKing said:


> Good deal! I'm excited to get that invasion in my hands!


I'm excited to get it in your hands!


----------



## DeerCook

Looks and shoots awesome!!!!


----------



## nick060200

Tony a while back i bought some strings for my experience and you installed the speed sleeves. I never chronoed it until today. You had them just about perfect where they were. I got 262 initially with your setting and moved those things all over the string to try to get something better and the best i could do was 263. I went from 262 down into the 240s and finally eneded at 263. 
Good job.


----------



## Tony219er

DeerCook said:


> Looks and shoots awesome!!!!


Man that is one SEXY Alpha Elite! That string color combo looks perfect on there. Thanks for posting the pictures and more importantly thanks for your business. 


nick060200 said:


> Tony a while back i bought some strings for my experience and you installed the speed sleeves. I never chronoed it until today. You had them just about perfect where they were. I got 262 initially with your setting and moved those things all over the string to try to get something better and the best i could do was 263. I went from 262 down into the 240s and finally eneded at 263.
> Good job.


Every once in awhile I get stuff right lol. I'm definitely an advocate for guys doing some hands on testing to see what works best but I try like hell to get things set perfectly so guys don't have to do anything but shoot.


----------



## Doebuster

This guy makes the best strings on the planet !!! The ones I purchased were the best looking strings anyone at the shop I do business with had ever seen !!!! Just perfect !


----------



## hogman22

Hey Tony, what's your turn time for strings and tune job?


----------



## Tony219er

Kyle Ead's Experience-
Flo yellow/white/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Doug Gardener's Carbon Spyder 30-
White/medium brown/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Russell Little's DNA-
Black/red/silver pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Tyson Hart's Podium X37-
Flo purple, flo purple serving


----------



## Tony219er

Derek Chapel's CPXL-
Black/red pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Endre Rudi's CPXL-
Red/charcoal/flo yellow pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Doug Stone's custom shop Max1 Invasion-
Black/dark brown/flo green pinstripe

62#
27.5"
380 grs
285 fps


----------



## 12RingKing

That bow, I believe, just may be the sweetest bow known to mankind. Its neck.and neck with an APS invasion I once saw!

Thank you Tony for all your hard work! I can't wait to.sling a few with it.


----------



## eskimoohunt

R


Tony219er said:


> Doug Stone's custom shop Max1 Invasion-
> Black/dark brown/flo green pinstripe
> 
> 62#
> 27.5"
> 380 grs
> 285 fps


Tony. Who dipped that ?....it's freakin sweet


----------



## Tony219er

12RingKing said:


> That bow, I believe, just may be the sweetest bow known to mankind. Its neck.and neck with an APS invasion I once saw!
> 
> Thank you Tony for all your hard work! I can't wait to.sling a few with it.


I'm glad you like how it turned out. You should have it today or tomorrow at the latest. 


eskimoohunt said:


> R
> 
> Tony. Who dipped that ?....it's freakin sweet


Ultimate Finishers did all the camo decoration and I airbrushed the limbs. Honestly the pictures don't do it any justice, it's so much nicer looking in person.


----------



## Tony219er

hogman22 said:


> Hey Tony, what's your turn time for strings and tune job?


PM sent. Sorry for the delayed response, I didn't see your post until just now. It's always best to either PM me, call me, or email me.


----------



## 12RingKing

I got her today! She's even sweeter in person. The max1 is amazing. They did a great job with it, as did you. Thanks again Tony.

I'll have a different project in order sometime this year. I'll let you know!


----------



## Tony219er

12RingKing said:


> I got her today! She's even sweeter in person. The max1 is amazing. They did a great job with it, as did you. Thanks again Tony.
> 
> I'll have a different project in order sometime this year. I'll let you know!


It's Christmas in Texas! I know what Doug's doing tonight.....flinging arrows and starting at the bow lol.


----------



## Tony219er

Doug Gardener's Carbon Spyder 30-
White/dark brown/black pinstripe

Specs to follow.....


----------



## Tony219er

John Yates' Eva Shockey series-
Electric blue/bright orange/charcoal pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Andy Loveland's "CUSTOM Shop" Predator Brown Deception RPM 360 teaser pics.....

Black/medium brown/red pinstripe


----------



## djmann

Tony219er said:


> Andy Loveland's "CUSTOM Shop" Predator Brown Deception RPM 360 teaser pics.....
> 
> Black/medium brown/red pinstripe


That looks great. Is that finish kolorfusion?


----------



## Tony219er

djmann said:


> That looks great. Is that finish kolorfusion?


Yes sir.


----------



## hrchdog

Tony219er said:


> John Yates' Eva Shockey series-
> Electric blue/bright orange/charcoal pinstripe


Awesome job Tony, wife loves the look. Glad we switched it to charcoal pinstripe in stead of the orange.


----------



## Tony219er

hrchdog said:


> Awesome job Tony, wife loves the look. Glad we switched it to charcoal pinstripe in stead of the orange.


I'm glad she likes them. I still have to serve them up so they probably won't ship until Saturday or Monday.


----------



## Tony219er

Philip Rabice's Prime Ion-
White/dark brown/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Larry Wilson's "CUSTOM Shop" D340-
Dark brown/black/flo green pinstripe

63#
29"
380 grs
295 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Larry Wilson's "CUSTOM Shop" ASAT RPM 360-
Solid cedar, medium brown servings

65#
29"
380 grs
313 fps


----------



## pvh1969

Tony219er said:


> Philip Rabice's Prime Ion-
> White/dark brown/black pinstripe


Look great!


----------



## Tony219er

IMO These are a couple of the sweetest looking Bowtech's known to man! Christmas is coming early for Mr. Larry Wilson!!!!! 

Both bows had the camo decoration done in Kolorfusion at my buddy Bill's place, Ultimate Finishers Inc.....the best custom coating shop I know of. After a couple failed attempts on two different sets of limbs delaminating after assembly I went ahead and coated the RPM's limbs satin black with House of Kolor's (which is some super durable paint).


RPM 360- reverse AT, black limbs/ASAT riser

D340 w/Barnsdale limbs- Predator Fall Grey riser and limbs, flat black Cerakoted cams, pockets, and string stop

A few pictures of these two killing machines together.....


----------



## Bowpro-295

Tony219er said:


> This one is a "mistake" set in which I built the wrong color pinstripe. If any one of you Prodigy owners is interested in this set I will give you a great deal on them, $60 shipped which is roughly 30% off. They should look pretty good with both the Kryptek Highlander and Realtree patterns.
> 
> Bowtech Prodigy- Dark brown/cedar/bright orange pinstripe


Do you still have these?


----------



## Tony219er

Bowpro-295 said:


> Do you still have these?


I'm not sure but I'll check.


----------



## Tony219er

Bowpro-295 said:


> Do you still have these?





Tony219er said:


> I'm not sure but I'll check.


Yes I still have them. They're not served up yet so if you want them I can do whatever color servings you want.


----------



## Tony219er

Mike Bishop's Spyder 30-
White/bright orange/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

John Yates' Eva Shockey series-

Electric blue/bright orange/charcoal pinstripe


----------



## JHENS87

That blue and orange really pops. cool combo for sure


----------



## bluestreaker

View attachment 2198235
Very happy with my new threads, picked up a few fps & they are rock solid. Very easy to install, half a twist in the right yokes & 3rd shot I stuffed a bareshaft in a fletched @ 20 yards! A few hundred shots later & they haven't moved at all. My scale is toast but 70# RPM with limb bolts maxed & 26.5" dl, 350grs- 305fps, 365grs- 298fps,
& my 400gr hunting arrow is doing 285fps. Not sure how accurate my chrono is but I am very pleased &
I see a black and charcoal with red pin in the near future lol 
Thanks again Tony!
View attachment 2198215
View attachment 2198233


----------



## Tony219er

bluestreaker said:


> View attachment 2198235
> Very happy with my new threads, picked up a few fps & they are rock solid. Very easy to install, half a twist in the right yokes & 3rd shot I stuffed a bareshaft in a fletched @ 20 yards! A few hundred shots later & they haven't moved at all. My scale is toast but 70# RPM with limb bolts maxed & 26.5" dl, 350grs- 305fps, 365grs- 298fps,
> & my 400gr hunting arrow is doing 285fps. Not sure how accurate my chrono is but I am very pleased &
> I see a black and charcoal with red pin in the near future lol
> Thanks again Tony!
> View attachment 2198215
> View attachment 2198233


Hey man I'm glad they're working out for you. Thanks again for your continued support.


----------



## Tony219er

Teaser pics.....

Toby Giller's "Custom Shop" AP Black Vector Turbo

Black/dark brown/cedar pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Steve Dorns' Invasion-
silver/red/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Nicolas Veronndau's APA M34

Solid black


----------



## Tony219er

Andy Lundy's Agenda 6-

Silver with red and black tiger streaks


----------



## VA193P&Y

Tony...no pics are showing on your last 3 posts...how far down the list are mine now?


----------



## craigxt

Tony219er said:


> Teaser pics.....
> 
> Toby Giller's "Custom Shop" AP Black Vector Turbo
> 
> Black/dark brown/cedar pinstripe


That is going to be one sharp rig!


----------



## tjg

Tony219er said:


> Teaser pics.....
> 
> Toby Giller's "Custom Shop" AP Black Vector Turbo
> 
> Black/dark brown/cedar pinstripe


now you have me all jacked up Tony


----------



## Tony219er

VA193P&Y said:


> Tony...no pics are showing on your last 3 posts...how far down the list are mine now?


You're saying that you can't see the pictures? That's kind of strange. 


craigxt said:


> That is going to be one sharp rig!


Yes it is. 


tjg said:


> now you have me all jacked up Tony


As you should be lol. It's a sweet looking rig.


----------



## alundy18

Tony219er said:


> Andy Lundy's Agenda 6-
> 
> Silver with red and black tiger streaks


Them look awesome so ready to see the specs!! Thanks again tony


----------



## apacheguy29

O


Tony219er said:


> Jordan Hammargren's RPM 360-
> Solid flo yellow, flo yellow and black servings
> 
> Custom FDE limbs, Flx guard and string stop
> 
> 65#
> 27.5"
> 430 grs
> 286 fps


What is the dampener on the flx guard, and where can I get one for the flx guard on my specialist? Thanks in advance!

Kyle


----------



## apacheguy29

Ttt


----------



## VA193P&Y

Tony219er said:


> You're saying that you can't see the pictures? That's kind of strange.
> 
> My bad Tony...must have been my PC...looks good from my daughter's laptop...estimated date on my threads?


----------



## Tony219er

apacheguy29 said:


> O
> 
> What is the dampener on the flx guard, and where can I get one for the flx guard on my specialist? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Kyle


It's a Flx guard dampener that comes from the factory on all of the newer model Bowtech's. You should be able to get one from your local dealer. 


VA193P&Y said:


> Tony219er said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're saying that you can't see the pictures? That's kind of strange.
> 
> My bad Tony...must have been my PC...looks good from my daughter's laptop...estimated date on my threads?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to check and see where I'm at. I've been busy doing a lot of strings and tuning work for locals which has hampered me working on string orders.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tony219er

Ron Highnote's Chill X-
White/blue


----------



## Tony219er

Andy Lundy's Agenda 6-

63#
29.75"
436 grs
296 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Andy Lundy's Agenda 6-
Solid flo green, flo green servings

No specs....just a quick string installation a setup.


----------



## alundy18

Tony219er said:


> Andy Lundy's Agenda 6-
> Solid flo green, flo green servings
> 
> No specs....just a quick string installation a setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="Tony219er, post: 1072743213, member: 238672"]Andy Lundy's Agenda 6-
> 
> 63#
> 29.75"
> 436 grs
> 296 fps
> 
> [IMG]http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/04/04/03621dc6da225369e4c72dc28ba144ec.jpg


Tony thank you so much for the amazing work on both bow!! I'm ready to hit the turkey woods now with my sick setup! If any of you guys have any doubt in this mans work you can throw them out the door he is an A+ guy all around. Keep up the great work Tony. Thank you alot!


----------



## psychobaby111

The ap black set looks sweet


----------



## Tony219er

alundy18 said:


> Tony thank you so much for the amazing work on both bow!! I'm ready to hit the turkey woods now with my sick setup! If any of you guys have any doubt in this mans work you can throw them out the door he is an A+ guy all around. Keep up the great work Tony. Thank you alot!


Thanks Andy it was great meeting you and I'm glad you're happy with the work. Good luck this season. 


psychobaby111 said:


> The ap black set looks sweet


Thanks buddy, I'm looking forward to getting that one done.


----------



## lownote

Tony219er said:


> Ron Highnote's Chill X-
> White/blue


Strings look great Tony. Can't wait to see how it looks on the Chill-X. Go Air Force!


----------



## Tony219er

Jeff Bressler's Elite Pure-
A little Max1 action......sand/sage/dark brown tri-color with cedar pinstripe


----------



## Khunter

Tony219er said:


> Jeff Bressler's Elite Pure-
> A little Max1 action......sand/sage/dark brown tri-color with cedar pinstripe


That looks really good with the cedar pin stripe.


----------



## cnvf250

Tony, Have you made any good color combinations for the Prodigy that has the Sitka Camo on it? And on the Bowtechs are you putting on one or two TPU speed nocks.


----------



## Tony219er

Bryan Lytton's Elite Pure-
White/silver% black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

cnvf250 said:


> Tony, Have you made any good color combinations for the Prodigy that has the Sitka Camo on it? And on the Bowtechs are you putting on one or two TPU speed nocks.


Either of these would look good on the Elevated II pattern.


----------



## VA193P&Y

Tony219er said:


> Bryan Lytton's Elite Pure-
> White/silver% black pinstripe


Can't wait to get them...they're going look awesome on the Snow Camo!! Wil look even better during my first CO Elk Hunt this Sept!!! Thanks again!!


----------



## cnvf250

Tony219er said:


> Either of these would look good on the Elevated II pattern.


Have you done any that a silver/OD Green/ With a black Pinstripe?


----------



## steve101610

Hey tony could you post some color combos you have done that look good on a realtree xtra bow. Thanks


----------



## Tony219er

cnvf250 said:


> Have you done any that a silver/OD Green/ With a black Pinstripe?


I've pretty much done every single color combination possible lol. 

You do know that you can use the search tool to search keywords that will show results from this thread ONLY. It's in the upper right hand corner of the first post on each page. Here's the results I came up with searching the colors you just asked for.....hunter green/silver/black.

That's the easiest way to find results for what you're looking for, being that there's literally thousands of pictures on this thread hahaha.


----------



## Tony219er

steve101610 said:


> Hey tony could you post some color combos you have done that look good on a realtree xtra bow. Thanks


Steve pretty much any of the natural earth tones look good on Realtree. The sand/sage/dark brown tri-color looks especially good on bow's with the Realtree patterns.


----------



## steve101610

What's the lead time on a set of strings


----------



## Tony219er

Craig Mook's Energy 35-
Flo green/dark brown


----------



## Tony219er

Marc Juergens' RPM 360-
Red/charcoal


----------



## Tony219er

Brandon Hatcher's Faktor 30-
Cranberry/charcoal


----------



## Tony219er

Mark Schoenborn's CPXL-
Red/blue/white pinstripe










Oh how I love building a string with red and white together. It's just a major pain in the ass trying to keep the red from bleeding into the white and turning it pink and I literally have to wipe the red as I lay it out[emoji107] ......it surely looks good once finished. 

Looks like a murder scene lol.


----------



## psychobaby111

When i get a new 2016 hunting bow i will be sending it up to u for a set and a tune.not sure what it will be probably will be a Bowtech.


----------



## Tony219er

cnvf250 said:


> Tony, Have you made any good color combinations for the Prodigy that has the Sitka Camo on it? And on the Bowtechs are you putting on one or two TPU speed nocks.


Sorry I missed the TPU sleeves question. On the CPX Bowtech's I use two sleeves at each end, for the Destroyer's and Specialist I use one at each end. 


steve101610 said:


> Hey tony could you post some color combos you have done that look good on a realtree xtra bow. Thanks


Here's a few more combos that I've built to match the Realtree AP/Xtra bows.....although the combos are literally endless! 

Sand/sage/dark brown tri-color









Tri-color and cocobola









Tri-color with cedar pinstripe










steve101610 said:


> What's the lead time on a set of strings


Approximately 3-4 weeks on build time. It seems no matter what I can never get caught up. I'm actually taking next week off of work so I can try to get caught up, but unfortunately like I tell everyone that if you're in a hurry I'm probably not your best bet.


----------



## cnvf250

Tony219er said:


> Like this!!! (This is light brown, I'd do dark brown for a sharper contrast!)


OK I found these. Your are correct about the search function. It makes this pretty easy. I would want the Dark brown like you mentioned. I this the combination? white with dark brown/silver tiger streaks with a black pinstripe. 

I think Silver Servings with Black TPUs would be pretty cool.


----------



## loveha

Do you do anything to ensure the TPU speed sleeves don't move? Will you still do brass nocks and heat shrink if requested?


----------



## Tony219er

loveha said:


> Do you do anything to ensure the TPU speed sleeves don't move? Will you still do brass nocks and heat shrink if requested?


I actually have to lube the end loops and serving to get the TPU sleeves on, once they're on it takes a good amount of force to get them into place. So I would say it's very unlikely that they'll ever move unless you want them to.


----------



## Tony219er

cnvf250 said:


> OK I found these. Your are correct about the search function. It makes this pretty easy. I would want the Dark brown like you mentioned. I this the combination? white with dark brown/silver tiger streaks with a black pinstripe.
> 
> I think Silver Servings with Black TPUs would be pretty cool.


Yeah that search function is great and not many people seem to know about it. That's a 4 color string which I will not build for a Prime or Monster type bow....3 colors is the most I'll do for any bow with a 5 piece harness, mainly because of the string yokes being half the diameter of the string itself which just doesn't allow you to layup that many colors.

As far as serving color goes I'm not a fan of colored serving unless it's on a solid color string, I think it looks cheesy lol.


----------



## cnvf250

Tony219er said:


> Yeah that search function is great and not many people seem to know about it. That's a 4 color string which I will not build for a Prime or Monster type bow....3 colors is the most I'll do for any bow with a 5 piece harness, mainly because of the string yokes being half the diameter of the string itself which just doesn't allow you to layup that many colors.
> 
> As far as serving color goes I'm not a fan of colored serving unless it's on a solid color string, I think it looks cheesy lol.


Bowtechs aren’t consider 5 piece because they have a split yoke system are they? How do you feel about clear servings?


----------



## Tony219er

cnvf250 said:


> Bowtechs aren’t consider 5 piece because they have a split yoke system are they? How do you feel about clear servings?


No they have 2 cables and a string. Clear servings look good over bright colors.


----------



## Tony219er

Toby Giller's "Custom Shop" AP BLACK VECTOR TURBO-

Black/dark brown/cedar pinstripe, black serving

73#
28"
374 grs
315 fps


----------



## tjg

man Tony that looks great. l appreciate the fine work.


----------



## Tony219er

tjg said:


> man Tony that looks great. l appreciate the fine work.


It's hard to appreciate how sweet it actually is by looking at the pictures. It is a freaking badass rig! Hopefully it meets your expectations once you have it in hand. 

I made a mistake in the post, it has a mix of clear and black servings.....clear on the string ends and black on the cables.


----------



## tjg

ya I seen that and it looks great


----------



## tjg

by the way I have a dca dead level stab system in ap black and a mgb 5 pin ascent sitting here for it to.


----------



## Tony219er

tjg said:


> by the way I have a dca dead level stab system in ap black and a mgb 5 pin ascent sitting here for it to.


That will be perfect. Please post pictures of it once you have it all setup.


----------



## craigxt

Tony219er said:


> Craig Mook's Energy 35-
> Flo green/dark brown


I got the strings today. They came out perfect. Thanks again!


----------



## tjg

will do


----------



## Tony219er

Rodney Tucker's Fanatic-
Flo green/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Steve Dorn's Experience-
Good olé red/black


----------



## Tony219er

craigxt said:


> I got the strings today. They came out perfect. Thanks again!


Glad to hear they're working out for you.


----------



## tjg

View attachment 2208937

Tony here's the picture as promised. You were right this thing is freaking awesome and shoots as good as it looks. I'm one very satisfied customer thanks.


----------



## Tony219er

tjg said:


> View attachment 2208937
> 
> Tony here's the picture as promised. You were right this thing is freaking awesome and shoots as good as it looks. I'm one very satisfied customer thanks.


That looks OUTSTANDING! I'm glad you like it and hopefully it was worth the wait.


----------



## tjg

Yes sir well worth the wait.


----------



## Tony219er

Steve Dumblosky's Chill-
black/medium brown/cedar pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Trevor Brunk's RPM 360-
Flo orange/blue/white pinstripe

These are definitely are not a photogenic color layout, but they look good in person.


----------



## tjg

I forgot to ask earlier what string loop material do you use? I like it better than the stuff I use. Mine is a lot stiffer than yours.


----------



## Tony219er

tjg said:


> I forgot to ask earlier what string loop material do you use? I like it better than the stuff I use. Mine is a lot stiffer than yours.


BCY #24 loop rope and/or Brownell's 0.078".


----------



## Tony219er

Andy Loveland's "custom shop" Predator Brown Deception RPM 360-
Black/medium brown/red pinstripe

70#
28.5"
368 grs
321 fps


----------



## blmarlin

Looks great Tony! Can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## Tony219er

Debbie Galloway's Experience-
Cranberry/black


----------



## Tony219er

Mike Redden's Prime Defy-
Cedar/medium brown/black pinstripe
Cedar yokes


----------



## Tony219er

Brad Watkins' RPM 360-
Black/charcoal/red pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

David Keel's Browning Mist- 
Hunter green/bronze


----------



## Tony219er

David Keel's Barnett Vortex-
Hunter green/bronze


----------



## Tony219er

Hey guys I'm having some issues with my serving machine and for the past two nights I've been trying to figure out what the hell is going on with it lol. Unfortunately this has obviously put me even further behind but I'm happy to say it's fixed!! It was something in the "brain" box of the Specialty SS600.....for some reason it wasn't communicating with the motors. Idk anything about that crap so all I know is its fixed!

Thank goodness for good buddies that are electricians and very good at their craft. Everything is good to go now and all the recent strings I've posted are shipped and in route.


----------



## ridgehunter70

Keep up the good work bro. Your strings are in a class by themselves.


----------



## SpeedStar

They turned out great Tony. Thanks for your great work!


----------



## Tony219er

ridgehunter70 said:


> Keep up the good work bro. Your strings are in a class by themselves.


Thanks brother!


SpeedStar said:


> They turned out great Tony. Thanks for your great work!


Those look really good on the bow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tony219er

Just received some parts from the finishers shop and some of you guys are going to be stoked!

I know there's (2) Destroyer risers, some Elite cams and mods, and something else that I can't remember at the moment lol. I'll try to get some pictures posted tomorrow.


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

I'm thinking one of those Destroyers may be mine!


----------



## Tony219er

Blackhawkhunter said:


> I'm thinking one of those Destroyers may be mine!


If it's a Proveil Reaper Buck or Stormy Hardwoods Blood trail than I'm thinking you're right!


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

Stormy Hardwoods Bloodtrail would be it. Getting just a bit excited here!


----------



## djmann

SpeedStar said:


> They turned out great Tony. Thanks for your great work!


What color is that pinstripe?


----------



## SpeedStar

That is black and charcoal with bronze pinstripe.


----------



## Tony219er

Roger Ervin's Experience-
Black/red

60#
29"
366 grs
295 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Matt Heilmann's Insanity CPX-
Cranberry/bright orange/bright yellow tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Jason Barrow's Creed XS-
Cedar/medium brown/black tiger streaks


----------



## ridgehunter70

How fast should my prodigy shoot 61.6lbs 28"draw with a 340gr arrow. Its in the number 3 setting and has a speciality archery 1 / 4 " super peep with pin verifyer in it.


----------



## Tony219er

ridgehunter70 said:


> How fast should my prodigy shoot 61.6lbs 28"draw with a 340gr arrow. Its in the number 3 setting and has a speciality archery 1 / 4 " super peep with pin verifyer in it.


I'd guess anywhere between 280-290 fps at a true, measured 28" draw length. That peep with clarifier is pretty heavy at approximately 45 grs.


----------



## ridgehunter70

Tony219er said:


> I'd guess anywhere between 280-290 fps at a true, measured 28" draw length. That peep with clarifier is pretty heavy at approximately 45 grs.


Yeah but these old eyes have to have it to see. Lol


----------



## B0hunt3r39

Tony219er said:


> Roger Ervin's Experience-
> Black/red
> 
> 60#
> 29"
> 366 grs
> 295 fps


Looks Sweet Tony can't wait to shoot it!


----------



## Jbarrow

I love it!! Cant wait to put it on.


----------



## Tony219er

This was a pretty hairy, butt puckering situation yesterday while working on an Insanity CPX and having trouble with the limb bolts being frozen....while I was messing with it the lower limb bolt was actually jumping threads and working it's way out. I thought it was going to detonate and come apart while I was pressing it to get it relaxed and fully taken down. Thank goodness it didn't blow up but man I hate situations like that!

That bolt isn't stripped, those are the actual threads from the riser tap. It was so stripped that I could drop the bolt in over half the length of the bolt before any thread engagement. 










So if any of you guys have a bow with frozen limb bolts or anything like that please have it checked out and disassembled to be sure. I know for sure had this problem not been caught the bow would have come apart somewhere down the road and most likely injured someone.


----------



## B0hunt3r39

Tony219er said:


> This was a pretty hairy, butt puckering situation yesterday while working on an Insanity CPX and having trouble with the limb bolts being frozen....while I was messing with it the lower limb bolt was actually jumping threads and working it's way out. I thought it was going to detonate and come apart while I was pressing it to get it relaxed and fully taken down. Thank goodness it didn't blow up but man I hate situations like that!
> 
> That bolt isn't stripped, those are the actual threads from the riser tap. It was so stripped that I could drop the bolt in over half the length of the bolt before any thread engagement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if any of you guys have a bow with frozen limb bolts or anything like that please have it checked out and disassembled to be sure. I know for sure had this problem not been caught the bow would have come apart somewhere down the road and most likely injured someone.


Great Advice Tony! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Tony219er

Local guys strings-

Destroyer 340- black/charcoal/flo yellow pinstripe (this is without a doubt my favorite color layout, it's just so badass!)










Prodigy- flo orange with black and silver tiger streaks










What servings[emoji13]......Eva Shockey series- electric blue/flo pink


----------



## nicko

Works of art Tony.


----------



## Tony219er

nicko said:


> Works of art Tony.


Thanks brother.


----------



## Tony219er

Chris Hall's Fusion 7-
Hunter green/cedar tiger streaks/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Kevin Scowden's Elite Victory-
Flo orange/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Josh Togstad's Invasion-
Shooting string only- red/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## ka_key02

Tony219er said:


> This was a pretty hairy, butt puckering situation yesterday while working on an Insanity CPX and having trouble with the limb bolts being frozen....while I was messing with it the lower limb bolt was actually jumping threads and working it's way out. I thought it was going to detonate and come apart while I was pressing it to get it relaxed and fully taken down. Thank goodness it didn't blow up but man I hate situations like that!
> 
> That bolt isn't stripped, those are the actual threads from the riser tap. It was so stripped that I could drop the bolt in over half the length of the bolt before any thread engagement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if any of you guys have a bow with frozen limb bolts or anything like that please have it checked out and disassembled to be sure. I know for sure had this problem not been caught the bow would have come apart somewhere down the road and most likely injured someone.


Tony, what is the next step on this bow? Helicoil, Keensert, BT warranty or scrap? I'm curious.


----------



## Tony219er

ka_key02 said:


> Tony, what is the next step on this bow? Helicoil, Keensert, BT warranty or scrap? I'm curious.


Warranty.


----------



## ka_key02

^^^
Good deal! I didn't think there was enough wall there to repair...


----------



## cmhall14

Tony219er said:


> Chris Hall's Fusion 7-
> Hunter green/cedar tiger streaks/black pinstripe


Those look awesome Tony! Can't wait to get them on. Gonna match the special ops perfectly.


----------



## Tony219er

cmhall14 said:


> Those look awesome Tony! Can't wait to get them on. Gonna match the special ops perfectly.


Glad you like them and they shipped today. I agree they will look badass on the Spec Ops Obsession....post some pictures once you have them installed.


----------



## Tony219er

Keith Zagaman's Invasion-
Tuning work

60#
30.5"
370 grs
307 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Ron Highnote's ChillX-
White/blue

62#
28.25"
364 grs
272 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Ryan Swink's "Custom Shop" Energy 32 cams and mods done in Realtree Xtra.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Ryan Swink's "Custom Shop" Energy 32 cams and mods done in Realtree Xtra.


And teasers mounted on the limbs.....


----------



## rswinky

:mg:....looks awesome Tony!


----------



## Tony219er

A few more "Custom Shop" teaser pics....

Martin Baxter's D350 done up in Proveil Reaper.


----------



## Tony219er

More "Custom Shop" teaser pics.....

Brett Standing's D350 done up in Stormy Hardwoods Bloodtrail with a fade to black.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> A few more "Custom Shop" teaser pics....
> 
> Martin Baxter's D350 done up in Proveil Reaper.





Tony219er said:


> More "Custom Shop" teaser pics.....
> 
> Brett Standing's D350 done up in Stormy Hardwoods Bloodtrail with a fade to black.


I'm hoping to have these two assembled by the weekend. I'll post pictures of the finished product!


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

Tony219er said:


> I'm hoping to have these two assembled by the weekend. I'll post pictures of the finished product!


Looks great Tony!


----------



## Tony219er

rswinky said:


> :mg:....looks awesome Tony!


Hey Ryan I'm glad you posted here as I couldn't find your phone number on my invoice sheet for you. Anyways I'll be building your strings today and should have your bow done by the weekend. 


Blackhawkhunter said:


> Looks great Tony!


Glad you like it Brett. I'm hoping to have your limbs back sometime this week and will be in touch with you soon. Thanks again for your patience.


----------



## lownote

The Realtree cams look awesome with the black limbs!


----------



## Arrowhunter

This looks awesome!!!! 



Tony219er said:


> And teasers mounted on the limbs.....


----------



## bowtech2006

Man that stormy blood into black fad is awesome looking!!


----------



## Tony219er

lownote said:


> The Realtree cams look awesome with the black limbs!





Arrowhunter said:


> This looks awesome!!!!





bowtech2006 said:


> Man that stormy blood into black fad is awesome looking!!


I agree. All of the ones I recently posted are really sharp looking. The E32 with the camo riser, black limbs, and camo cams is especially badass looking.....it's going to look even better once I put these black/dark brown/flo green pinstripe strings on it!!!


----------



## Tony219er

A few more teaser pics of Ryan Swink's "Custom Shop" Energy 32 

Realtree Xtra riser and cams
Black/dark brown/flo green pinstripe

I must say this is the best looking Elite I have seen along with Nicko's Predator Fall Grey GT500.


----------



## JHENS87

string colors are perfect for that elite, looks great


----------



## archery4ever

Looks awesome can't wait to get it back. Keep up the good work Tony. I know when you get it finished it will be a great piece of art.


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> string colors are perfect for that elite, looks great





archery4ever said:


> Looks awesome can't wait to get it back. Keep up the good work Tony. I know when you get it finished it will be a great piece of art.


Thanks guys. Things have been taking a little longer than I expected and quoted, and for that I apologize. I can assure you that I'm doing the best I can to keep up......and anyone who wants an update please don't hesitate to call or message me.


----------



## Tony219er

Hey fella's if anyone is trying to get a hold of me today and I don't answer or respond right away it's because I'm heading to the doctor with some serious pain issues that started the other day. 

Sorry for the inconvenience and I will respond to your messages as soon as I possibly can. Thanks.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I hope it's nothing serious man.


----------



## Bowtechforlife

Tony219er said:


> Hey fella's if anyone is trying to get a hold of me today and I don't answer or respond right away it's because I'm heading to the doctor with some serious pain issues that started the other day.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience and I will respond to your messages as soon as I possibly can. Thanks.


Best of luck at the doc I hope it's nothing serious!


----------



## Tony219er

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I hope it's nothing serious man.


Me too man lol. I'm only 32 which is too young for this crap, plus I'm leaving for vacation on Tuesday.


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

Tony219er said:


> Me too man lol. I'm only 32 which is too young for this crap, plus I'm leaving for vacation on Tuesday.


Best of luck Tony, hope you get it sorted.


----------



## bowtech2006

hope its nothing Tony. and you get well for your vac.


----------



## archery4ever

Hope you can find out what is ailing you and be able to enjoy your vacation. Best of luck and may the Lord bless you with a speedy recovery.


----------



## DCAshooter

Tony219er said:


> And teasers mounted on the limbs.....


Now that is a slick looking bow. Almost makes me want to dip my Insanity riser and cams


----------



## Tony219er

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I hope it's nothing serious man.





Blackhawkhunter said:


> Best of luck Tony, hope you get it sorted.





bowtech2006 said:


> hope its nothing Tony. and you get well for your vac.





archery4ever said:


> Hope you can find out what is ailing you and be able to enjoy your vacation. Best of luck and may the Lord bless you with a speedy recovery.


Thanks for the love fella's. I suppose it's nothing too serious.....I have a bad upper jaw infection, an abscessed upper wisdom tooth, and a cracked lower wisdom tooth. I never imagined that a couple teeth could cause so much pain.....it is damn near debilitating.


----------



## DCAshooter

Sorry to hear Tony. Prayers are with you.


----------



## bowtech2006

Tony219er said:


> Thanks for the love fella's. I suppose it's nothing too serious.....I have a bad upper jaw infection, an abscessed upper wisdom tooth, and a cracked lower wisdom tooth. I never imagined that a couple teeth could cause so much pain.....it is damn near debilitating.


Yeah the headaches, feeling like your going to pass out, and then the pain! And I just had a cracked wisdom tooth can't imagine what else came along with what other things you have. I know even the strongest pain killers didn't totally work.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I got some pliers. Could take em right out.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Tony219er said:


> And teasers mounted on the limbs.....


WOW. Officially takes the cake for the sharpest bow I've seen. :set1_applaud:


----------



## Tony219er

Doug Brewer's Destroyer 350-
Black/charcoal/silver pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Corey Siles Destroyer 350-
Solid red


----------



## Tony219er

Martin Baxter's Destroyer 350-
Solid cedar


----------



## alundy18

Hope you get feeling better Tony. Its always sucks when the teeth are the cause of any pain


----------



## Duckman64

Looks great Tony! Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## archery4ever

Glad to hear you were able to figure out what it was now it can be fixed. I know exactly how you feel I had the same problem a few months ago just make sure you don't go to a crappie dentist I had to have surgery cause the first dentist just broke off the tooth and left in the roots.


----------



## coreys

Great looking strings tony. I cant wait to get my bow back together.


----------



## Tony219er

Nathan Stichter's Prodigy-
Bright orange


----------



## Tony219er

Chris Valentie's Prodigy-
White with silver and dark brown tiger streaks/black pinstripe


----------



## cc122368

Hope you get those teeth better. I just went through that around Christmas tooth and the jaw infection going down into my neck it was bad it made me sick as a dog along with the pain.


----------



## Tony219er

archery4ever said:


> Glad to hear you were able to figure out what it was now it can be fixed. I know exactly how you feel I had the same problem a few months ago just make sure you don't go to a crappie dentist I had to have surgery cause the first dentist just broke off the tooth and left in the roots.


Now that's some crap, that dentist should have his license to practice revoked. 


cc122368 said:


> Hope you get those teeth better. I just went through that around Christmas tooth and the jaw infection going down into my neck it was bad it made me sick as a dog along with the pain.


Thanks man. I wouldn't have ever imagined that a tooth could cause so much nagging pain. It seems like these things happen at the most inopportune times......I'm already behind enough and things like this don't help.


----------



## Tony219er

Chad Douglas' Prodigy-
Solid black with a mix of silver and black servings


----------



## Tony219er

Nathan Stichter's Prodigy-
Solid bright orange with black and bright orange servings


----------



## Tony219er

Chris Valentie's Prodigy-
White with silver and dark brown tiger streaks/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Liska James' Synergy- 
Black/silver


----------



## apacheguy29

I hope everything works out for you Tony. I had my wisdom teeth removed by the Army a couple years ago and it was nothing but relief afterwards. Things will turn out great. I pm'ed you about some work when you get back from vacation.


----------



## Tony219er

apacheguy29 said:


> I hope everything works out for you Tony. I had my wisdom teeth removed by the Army a couple years ago and it was nothing but relief afterwards. Things will turn out great. I pm'ed you about some work when you get back from vacation.


Thanks brother, pm replied to.


----------



## Tony219er

Just about ready to roll out for some much needed down time and fishing therapy. I really feel guilty about the trip knowing that I have string orders to for fill and bows in for strings and tuning work and I did the best I could the past couple weeks to get as much done as I possibly. Unfortunately I just couldn't finish everything and I'm not going to sacrifice quality to rush through things. 

I appreciate everyone of yours patience and business and I will be back Monday, May 18th to start the grind all over again. 

With that said are any of you ArcheryTalk.com guys going to be fishing the Sturgeon Bay Open Bass Tournament this weekend? If so give me a shout I'd like to meet you guys. 

Locked and loaded.......hopefully everything holds up to the punishment Lake Michigan always hands out lol.


----------



## alundy18

Good luck tony I hope the weather and the waters treat you good we all know you need it!!


----------



## JHENS87

Nice Tony, you've got all the fun toys. Crappie have been biting like crazy down here, havent even tried for bass yet


----------



## archery4ever

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

Don't stress over my bow Tony, happy to wait till you get back. Good luck fishing!


----------



## Tony219er

alundy18 said:


> Good luck tony I hope the weather and the waters treat you good we all know you need it!!


Thanks Andy! 


JHENS87 said:


> Nice Tony, you've got all the fun toys. Crappie have been biting like crazy down here, havent even tried for bass yet


Not quite "all" the fun toys but I enjoy the ones I have. The crappies were biting like crazy a few weeks ago up here. The smallies here on Lake Michigan have just started to pick up but the Door County peninsula is a different kind of fishery and doesn't compare to the southern part of Lake Michigan. 


archery4ever said:


> Good luck and have fun.





Blackhawkhunter said:


> Don't stress over my bow Tony, happy to wait till you get back. Good luck fishing!


Thanks guys. Like I said I appreciate everyone's patience and will hit it hard again when I get back.


----------



## rackfreak210

I just put the new threads on and got it tuned up today. They look great!! Thanks again Tony!


----------



## DCAshooter

^^^^^ sharp looking bow


----------



## Bowtechforlife

rackfreak210 said:


> I just put the new threads on and got it tuned up today. They look great!! Thanks again Tony!


Sweet bow man!


----------



## rackfreak210

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tony219er

rackfreak210 said:


> I just put the new threads on and got it tuned up today. They look great!! Thanks again Tony!


That's a really sharp looking setup. Thanks for sharing. 

Btw guys I am back home and back to the grind. I'm getting wisdom teeth removed tonight and then I'm back at it full force.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

bowhuntermitch said:


> WOW. Officially takes the cake for the sharpest bow I've seen. :set1_applaud:


Is this one done yet? Dangit - chose to quote the wrong post. Referring to the Elite with the matching cams.


----------



## archery4ever

Hope you are feeling better now that you have gotten you teeth removed. I'm sure it still hurts, just not as bad. Get well soon.


----------



## Tony219er

bowhuntermitch said:


> Is this one done yet? Dangit - chose to quote the wrong post. Referring to the Elite with the matching cams.


Almost done, just need to finish tuning it. We're planning on having it done by Friday so the customer can pick it up. 


archery4ever said:


> Hope you are feeling better now that you have gotten you teeth removed. I'm sure it still hurts, just not as bad. Get well soon.


I think it feels worse now, although it's only been about 12 hrs since having them removed......headache like crazy and a sore ass jaw that I can barely open lol. I'm sure it'll start feeling better tomorrow and if I remember right the last two wisdom teeth I had removed it took a day or so to start feeling better.


----------



## Tony219er

Steve Hendrickson's Experience-
Solid black on black


----------



## Tony219er

Ben Galloway's Experience-
Cedar /medium brown /black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Corey Siles' Destroyer 350-
Solid red on red


----------



## Tony219er

Kurt Landwehr's Destroyer 340-
Black /medium brown /flo yellow pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

This is a pretty badass looking set for a local guy who's getting some Predator Fall Grey custom shop coating work. 

This is a 4 color layout with black and medium brown majors with an alternating silver and white pinstripe. The pictures don't do it any justice.


----------



## archery4ever

Hey Tony hopefully you are feeling better now. Them threads are looking sweet man.


----------



## brushdog

Here are my 2 rigs with Tonys strings. Just got the nitrum done and strings from last year still going strong on the faktor after several thousand shots!! Both sets are flawless and rock solid strings. Thanks again tony! Loving that green combo on my nitrum!!


----------



## Tony219er

archery4ever said:


> Hey Tony hopefully you are feeling better now. Them threads are looking sweet man.


Its been a tough week but im finally starting to feel like myself. I got a wicked sore throat after the tooth extraction, presumably from the bacteria in the infected area. 


brushdog said:


> Here are my 2 rigs with Tonys strings. Just got the nitrum done and strings from last year still going strong on the faktor after several thousand shots!! Both sets are flawless and rock solid strings. Thanks again tony! Loving that green combo on my nitrum!!


Thanks for sharing buddy! It's much appreciated.


----------



## Tony219er

Ryan Swink's "Custom Shop" Energy 32-

Realtree Xtra riser and cams, black limbs....specs to follow.


----------



## archery4ever

Looks awesome. Can't wait to see how mine turns out. Keep up the great work Tony.


----------



## Tony219er

archery4ever said:


> Looks awesome. Can't wait to see how mine turns out. Keep up the great work Tony.


Thanks brother!


----------



## Tony219er

Anthony Pellicane's Insanity CPX-

Sand/sage/dark brown tri-color with white and black tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Martin Baxter's "Custom Shop" D350 teaser pics.

Proveil Reaper Buck riser
Metallic Charcoal Grey limbs
Black cams and pockets 


Hey Martin you told me to use my discretion and do whatever I thought looked best......well here she is! I hope you like the look. Let me know if you don't like it and we'll change it up.


----------



## archery4ever

Tony219er said:


> Martin Baxter's "Custom Shop" D350 teaser pics. Now that looks good....
> 
> Proveil Reaper Buck riser
> Metallic Charcoal Grey limbs
> Black cams and pockets
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Martin you told me to use my discretion and do whatever I thought looked best......well here she is! I hope you like the look. Let me know if you don't like it and we'll change it up.


 That looks good .


----------



## archery4ever

I'm good with that Tony, let's role with it. Thanks Martin


----------



## Tony219er

Dan Zelenka's RPM 360-
Sand/sage/dark brown tri-color


----------



## Tony219er

Ryan Kramer's Experience-
Red/black string 
Solid red cables


----------



## Tony219er

Ken Whittington's Carbon Spyder Turbo-
Flo green major/black tiger streaks


----------



## tony1313

Thanks Tony... again Great Work



Tony219er said:


> Anthony Pellicane's Insanity CPX-
> 
> Sand/sage/dark brown tri-color with white and black tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

tony1313 said:


> Thanks Tony... again Great Work


Glad to hear from you. I was hoping that's the layout that you were after. At first I wasn't sure how that color combo would turn out but I must say they're pretty sweet looking.


----------



## Adam63412

What is your turn around time right now?


----------



## Tony219er

Here's some limbs I coated earlier this week for a couple "custom shop" bows. I'm a big fan of this Metallic Charcoal Grey on limbs, it nicely contrasts with black cams and pockets. 

Solid limbs for Martin Baxter's "Proveil Reaper Woods" Destroyer 350 









Split limbs for my Invasion project getting done up in Predator Fall Grey


----------



## Tony219er

Adam63412 said:


> What is your turn around time right now?


For string orders I'm at least 4 weeks out on build time. For strings and tuning work I think it's best if I don't accept anymore bows until I get caught up with the bows I have here. I'd say within 2 weeks I'll be in good shape.


----------



## Tony219er

archery4ever said:


> Hey Tony hopefully you are feeling better now. Them threads are looking sweet man.





archery4ever said:


> Looks awesome. Can't wait to see how mine turns out. Keep up the great work Tony.


Hey Martin I just finished serving up your string and cables and wanted to see what you think? 

I know we talked about doing solid cedar strings with brown servings, or solid cedar strings with black servings, etc. I was just about done with doing the brown servings and I thought I should try clear.........well that was a mistake lol. It looked so good that I stripped the brown and went with clear all the way around. It looks as if they weren't even served! 

Usually the only time I use or recommend clear is over bright colors. I've done a bunch of solid cedar strings but always used medium brown, dark brown, or black servings but I think clear looks the best of all.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Hey Martin I just finished serving up your string and cables and wanted to see what you think?
> 
> I know we talked about doing solid cedar strings with brown servings, or solid cedar strings with black servings, etc. I was just about done with doing the brown servings and I thought I should try clear.........well that was a mistake lol. It looked so good that I stripped the brown and went with clear all the way around. It looks as if they weren't even served!
> 
> Usually the only time I use or recommend clear is over bright colors. I've done a bunch of solid cedar strings but always used medium brown, dark brown, or black servings but I think clear looks the best of all.


What servings!


----------



## bowtech2006

As always looking great Tony


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> As always looking great Tony


Thanks brother, I'm hoping to get to your Boss sometime next week.


----------



## archery4ever

Tony219er said:


> What servings!


 Wow looking good. It's coming together. Keep up the awesome work buddy.


----------



## hogman22

Tony, what's a good time to call and discuss what I'm think about for my bow?


----------



## Tony219er

hogman22 said:


> Tony, what's a good time to call and discuss what I'm think about for my bow?


Anytime after noon is usually best, if I don't answer leave a message and I'll call you back within 24-48 hrs.


----------



## Dieselmathews

Hey tony I seen your post about being backed up on tuning bows a little bit. Just let me know when it is a good time to send the cst out to ya.


----------



## psychobaby111

Tony219er said:


> Teaser pics.....
> 
> Toby Giller's "Custom Shop" AP Black Vector Turbo
> 
> Black/dark brown/cedar pinstripe


The ap black is super sweet


----------



## archery4ever

Sweet lookin set up.


----------



## Tony219er

*Way behind......*

Hey guys I just wanted to give an update on where I'm at with string orders. I'm currently working on orders from the last week in April and the first week in May....so I'm pretty much about 2 weeks behind my normal quoted turn around time. If anyone needs to cancel an order please let me know and I will do so immediately. I really apologize for any inconvenience this may cause and I appreciate everyone's patience.....I hate the long waits as much as you guys, maybe more. Now because of this I am holding off on taking in anymore bows for strings and tuning work for at least the next 2 weeks. So anyone wanting to send their bow in please give me about 2 weeks to catch up and make room for new ones.

I might be way behind but no matter how far behind I am I will always maintain consistent and prompt communication and will never leave my customers hanging without answers or updates. In most cases I reply to my email's, PM's, and voice mail's within 24 hours so if anyone needs an update please don't hesitate to contact me. Once again I apologize for the extended wait times and I can assure you I am working as hard as I can to get caught up.

BTW: I'm most likely going to take the next 2 weeks off work so I can get a good chunk of orders knocked out ASAP and get the bows that have been here the longest knocked out too!

Thanks again,
Tony


----------



## wingnut257

Thanks for the update. Thanks for your due diligence. Good luck.


----------



## Duckman64

Tony's work speaks for itself.....Definitley worth the wait! Tony, your attention for detail is what sets you apart....


----------



## Tony219er

Brett Standing's "custom shop" D350 done in a faded Stormy Bloodtrail.

Red/black/silver pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Larry Butterfield's Specialist-
Red, black, red alternating


----------



## Tony219er

Ken Whittington's Carbon Spyder ZT Turbo-
Flo green major/black tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

If anyone wants this set I'll sell them for $50.........the customer ordered for his '15 Carbon Spyder ZT Turbo and I built them for the Carbon Spyder Turbo. 

Carbon Spyder Turbo, #3 cam-
Flo green major/black tiger streaks 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Too bad they aren't for a cs34zt...


----------



## Tony219er

wingnut257 said:


> Thanks for the update. Thanks for your due diligence. Good luck.


You bet man. I'm assuming you have an order in with me? If so I'll get it done ASAP!


Duckman64 said:


> Tony's work speaks for itself.....Definitley worth the wait! Tony, your attention for detail is what sets you apart....


Thanks buddy! Hopefully one day soon I can have both attention to detail AND quicker turn around times. I really hate that I can't get stuff out sooner but I just don't trust anyone to be as particular as myself otherwise I'd hire some help.


----------



## wingnut257

I do have a set a strings on order with you but don't rush. I will wait my turn. They will get done when they get done. They're other people waiting just like me.


----------



## ChizCRX35

Tony219er said:


> If anyone wants this set I'll sell them for $50.........the customer ordered for his '15 Carbon Spyder ZT Turbo and I built them for the Carbon Spyder Turbo.
> 
> Carbon Spyder Turbo, #3 cam-
> Flo green major/black tiger streaks


[/QUOTE]

I'll take those Tony!


----------



## Tony219er

Brett Standing's "Custom Shop" D350 done up in a Stormy Bloodtrail fade with semi gloss and textured black limbs. I just need to cut the string stop and she's about done! 

Sorry for the crap picture quality.


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

Looks awesome Tony!


----------



## Tony219er

Blackhawkhunter said:


> Looks awesome Tony!


It turned out badass! I'm glad you like it and it will be headed your way by the weekend. Thanks again for your patience!


----------



## Tony219er

I'll take those Tony!

Ok please send me an email to my bowfitters address and I'll get payment from you and send them your way.


----------



## smokecity

Tag


----------



## Pig_Pen

Tony, I have never sent a bow out for strings and setup (stubborn diy'r), how would one go about getting their bow to you for strings and a tune? I imagine there is a waiting list, how does the process work? Recommended shipping service?


----------



## Tony219er

Pig_Pen said:


> Tony, I have never sent a bow out for strings and setup (stubborn diy'r), how would one go about getting their bow to you for strings and a tune? I imagine there is a waiting list, how does the process work? Recommended shipping service?


If you have the equipment to work on your bow and do your own tuning work I'm definitely an advocate of guys doing there own work. In that case you could just order a set of strings and install them yourself. 

Now if you're wanting to send it out I'd be more than happy to take care of you. You would need to print out my service order form which can be found on my website, www.bowfitters.net 

After you have everything ready to go just give me a call and we'll get you squared away to send it in. I use FedEx for all my large packages so that's who I'd recommend. Unfortunately right now I'm not taking any bow's in for tuning work for at least another week. I'm way behind and trying to get caught up before I accept anymore work. If you have any other questions please PM me or give me a call. Thanks again.


----------



## celeeemiranda

Dehh


----------



## Tony219er

celeeemiranda said:


> Dehh


????


----------



## Tony219er

Fresh out the paint booth, all done in Metallic Charcoal Grey. 

Doug Gardner's Barnsdale limbs

Brandon Stanley's Barnsdale limbs and modules 

Martin Baxter's Tight Spot and modules


----------



## hieule

Hi Tony, 
I have a Hoyt Podium 40" (50-60 lbs) spiral cam #3, but will need to change to Spiral #2 mod 2C to suit my draw length. Could you be able to customize the string, so that my bow will perform at peak weight as same as it with orginal installed cam (Spiral #3)


----------



## Tony219er

hieule said:


> Hi Tony,
> I have a Hoyt Podium 40" (50-60 lbs) spiral cam #3, but will need to change to Spiral #2 mod 2C to suit my draw length. Could you be able to customize the string, so that my bow will perform at peak weight as same as it with orginal installed cam (Spiral #3)


I'm not sure I understand your question? 

If you're asking if we can get the same speeds out of a shorter draw length with all other specs remaining the same then the answer is no. You'd have to compromise the draw weight or arrow weight to get the same speeds as a longer draw length.


----------



## hieule

Tony219er said:


> I'm not sure I understand your question?
> 
> If you're asking if we can get the same speeds out of a shorter draw length with all other specs remaining the same then the answer is no. You'd have to compromise the draw weight or arrow weight to get the same speeds as a longer draw length.


Thank you Tony. 
Currently, how long is the waiting time to build a string.
May I have your opinion, what should be a good combination color for snow camo bow.
Thank you


----------



## archery4ever

Thanks Tony they look awesome can't wait to see how it all comes together. Martin


Tony219er said:


> Fresh out the paint booth, all done in Metallic Charcoal Grey.
> 
> Doug Gardner's Barnsdale limbs
> 
> Brandon Stanley's Barnsdale limbs and modules
> 
> Martin Baxter's Tight Spot and modules


----------



## Tony219er

hieule said:


> Thank you Tony.
> Currently, how long is the waiting time to build a string.
> May I have your opinion, what should be a good combination color for snow camo bow.
> Thank you


I just built this one last night for a local guys AP Snow Elite. It looks pretty sweet with the snow camo. Build time right now is approximately 4 weeks. I'm trying to get that down to a week or two.


----------



## Tony219er

archery4ever said:


> Thanks Tony they look awesome can't wait to see how it all comes together. Martin


Me too! I've painted and stripped your limb pockets 3 times now because they keep messing up my "flat black" paint order! Frustrating!!


----------



## Tony219er

Earl Bontrager's Carbon Overdrive-
Red/black


----------



## Tony219er

Andrew Sidwell's Experience-
Solid cranberry


----------



## Tony219er

Chisum Cooke's CS Turbo-
Solid flo green


----------



## Tony219er

Amanda Rumleski's CPXL-
Black/blue


----------



## Tony219er

Dan Adamson's Carbon Spyder ZT Turbo-
Solid flo green


----------



## Tony219er

John Cantrell's Hunter with matching limbdriver string-
Flo green/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Mike Smith's Answer-
White with tan, dark brown, and black tiger streaks 

This one looks pretty dang nice on the AP Snow bows...I think it'd look great on the bow's with the new Optifade Elevated II pattern too.


----------



## Tony219er

My brother's Invasion-
Flo yellow with dark brown and black tiger streaks


----------



## Esteban9770

Tony219er said:


> Mike Smith's Answer-
> White with tan, dark brown, and black tiger streaks
> 
> This one looks pretty dang nice on the AP Snow bows...I think it'd look great on the bow's with the new Optifade Elevated II pattern too.


Might have to do this combo on my Prodigy


----------



## hieule

Tony219er said:


> Mike Smith's Answer-
> White with tan, dark brown, and black tiger streaks
> 
> This one looks pretty dang nice on the AP Snow bows...I think it'd look great on the bow's with the new Optifade Elevated II pattern too.


Hi Tony,

Can help to PM me how much does this set cost, shipping to Portland, Oregon.
And placing order by using form and email to you ?


----------



## hieule

Hi Tony,

Just place an order through your website, payment: PAYPAL (5HR48890HT4086717). Thank you

AT name: hieule
Bow make: HOYT
Year: 2015
Model: PODIUM X 40"
String/cable lengths: SPIRAL CAM #2 - MODULE B or C
String color choices: White with tan,dark brown,and black tiger streaks 
Serving color choice: White
Center Serving color: BLACK
Sleeve:White


----------



## Tony219er

hieule said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Can help to PM me how much does this set cost, shipping to Portland, Oregon.
> And placing order by using form and email to you ?





hieule said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Just place an order through your website, payment: PAYPAL (5HR48890HT4086717). Thank you
> 
> AT name: hieule
> Bow make: HOYT
> Year: 2015
> Model: PODIUM X 40"
> String/cable lengths: SPIRAL CAM #2 - MODULE B or C
> String color choices: White with tan,dark brown,and black tiger streaks
> Serving color choice: White
> Center Serving color: BLACK
> Sleeve:White


Thanks for your order. If you guys have questions about something please PM me instead of posting here. It's easier for me to find and answer any questions and it keeps this thread less cluttered. Also just so you know I'm about 4 weeks out on build time right now, so if you're in a hurry I'm probably not your best bet. Thanks again.


----------



## Tony219er

David Wheeler's Monster 7-
Bright orange/bronze/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

RJ's Elite Answer-
Black/silver/purple pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Stephan Grey's Insanity CPX-
Black/white/red pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

I somehow forgot to post pictures of this set that I built for my "custom shop" Predator Fall Grey Invasion that I've seemingly been working on forever. Hopefully I finish it by October lol. 

Major white with a double pinstripe of dark brown and black. (22 strands of white, 4 strands of dark brown, 4 strands of black) and a complete pain in the ass to build!


----------



## K&K

Tony219er said:


> I somehow forgot to post pictures of this set that I built for my "custom shop" Predator Fall Grey Invasion that I've seemingly been working on forever. Hopefully I finish it by October lol.
> 
> Major white with a double pinstripe of dark brown and black. (22 strands of white, 4 strands of dark brown, 4 strands of black) and a complete pain in the ass to build!


Boy these would be nice on my snow camo Nitrum turbo!


----------



## Tony219er

Ed Burns' Boss-

Cedar/sand, sage, dark brown/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Jim Dowdle's Energy 35-
Dark brown/flo green


----------



## Tony219er

Craig Sorenson's Nitrum 34-
Bright orange/purple


----------



## cc122368

Wow that looks sharp there thank you brother you are the man.


----------



## bowtech2006

Tony219er said:


> Ed Burns' Boss-
> 
> Cedar/sand, sage, dark brown/black pinstripe


Wow those strings look awesome and a perfect match to that camo!!!!! Can't wait to see it all set up.


----------



## cc122368

That is a sweet color there also but he has so many very nice looking sets on here.


----------



## bowtech2006

cc122368 said:


> That is a sweet color there also but he has so many very nice looking sets on here.


I agree I have 5 other strings that are tops in my book from Tony but then again they all are on my bows I sent him lol.


----------



## Tony219er

cc122368 said:


> Wow that looks sharp there thank you brother you are the man.


Glad you like them and I'm glad I was able to help you out. They'll be done and shipped early next week.


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> Wow those strings look awesome and a perfect match to that camo!!!!! Can't wait to see it all set up.


Hey now! I'm glad you like them, it took me a little while to figure out what I wanted to do as far as colors but I think it's going to look really nice! 


cc122368 said:


> That is a sweet color there also but he has so many very nice looking sets on here.


Thanks brother! 


bowtech2006 said:


> I agree I have 5 other strings that are tops in my book from Tony but then again they all are on my bows I sent him lol.


And I'll keep doing them for as long as you can put up with my chit lol.


----------



## cc122368

Bump for a great guy here.


----------



## Tony219er

cc122368 said:


> Bump for a great guy here.


Thanks Craig. I finished serving your strings this afternoon and they'll ship tomorrow. I was running low on clear Halo so I did a mix of black and clear servings, clear on the string ends and through the roller guard, black on the cable ends.


----------



## cc122368

Sounds great to me and thank you.


----------



## cc122368

Bump for you.


----------



## Tony219er

Jim Dowdle's Energy 35-
Dark brown/flo green 

56#
31"
388 grs
295 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Dan Zelenka's RPM-
Sand/sage/dark brown tri-color 

61#
29.25"
410 grs 
298 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Ed Burns' Boss-
Cedar, sand/sage/dark brown, black pinstripe 

62# 
31.5"
410 grs
309 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Martin Baxter's D350- Proveil Reaper Buck riser/metallic charcoal grey limbs and quiver

Solid cedar, clear servings 

62# 
29.5"
476 grs
279 fps


----------



## nicko

Works of art Tony.


----------



## bowtech2006

That boss is awesome looking!! O yeah that's mine!


----------



## cc122368

Wow they just add class to the bows.


----------



## SWEETC6

Tony219er said:


> Jim Dowdle's Energy 35-
> Dark brown/flo green
> 
> 56#
> 31"
> 388 grs
> 295 fps


Looks great Tony!! Can't wait to shoot it.....your work looks second to none!


----------



## Tony219er

nicko said:


> Works of art Tony.


Thanks Nick!


bowtech2006 said:


> That boss is awesome looking!! O yeah that's mine!


If I must say so myself that color combo turned out pretty darn nice. 


cc122368 said:


> Wow they just add class to the bows.


Thanks Craig! Your strings should be in your mailbox Thursday or Friday  


SWEETC6 said:


> Looks great Tony!! Can't wait to shoot it.....your work looks second to none!


Thanks Jim, let me know if you have any questions or concerns once you get it.


----------



## cc122368

Man can't wait I'm sure your set will be awesome on my bow I will post up pic's when I can make it to the next town and hit my dealer and get them on and tuned. I will be so glad to get the trash set the last maker made me off my bow. That ended my giving any new makers a chance I don't care how much BS they put out that they will warranty them lot of good that dose if they are not around.


----------



## archery4ever

Tony219er said:


> Martin Baxter's D350- Proveil Reaper Buck riser/metallic charcoal grey limbs and quiver
> 
> Solid cedar, clear servings
> 
> 62#
> 29.5"
> 476 grs
> 279 fps


Looks great Tony.


----------



## cc122368

Bump.


----------



## Tony219er

Didn't get much done today as far as string orders and tuning work goes but I did finish setting up my new Brownell 4 post jig. That means that all string orders from here on out, will have served end loops rather than tag end served loops. This includes current orders waiting to be built. 

After starting a thread asking for opinions I realized that the majority of you guys preferred served end loops....so ask and you shall receive! 

With that said I will still offer tag end served loops for the guys and gals who prefer their strings built with that method...if you are one of the people's who prefer tag ends you will need to state so in your string order. If you don't specify then I will serve the loops by default.


----------



## loveha

Like mine served, so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## wingnut257

Served all the way


----------



## cc122368

Mad props to you Tony thank you brother you are the man great guy here people if you need a set you could not ask for a better set. The set I got is perfection servings are perfect, tight and has the right amount of strands on the string not like the ((other guy)) built me that thing was trash. I will start putting away now for my next set I will buy from you.


----------



## Tony219er

cc122368 said:


> Mad props to you Tony thank you brother you are the man great guy here people if you need a set you could not ask for a better set. The set I got is perfection servings are perfect, tight and has the right amount of strands on the string not like the ((other guy)) built me that thing was trash. I will start putting away now for my next set I will buy from you.


My pleasure man. I hate to see people get ripped off by a new vendor as much as anyone. When it happens I try to help in anyway that I can, when I can.


----------



## cc122368

Bump.


----------



## Tony219er

Elliott Campbell's C4- Red/grey


----------



## Tony219er

I must say solid flo pink looks awesome with clear served loops. It looks like a freaking glow stick lol!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cc122368

Bump.


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Tagged


----------



## Bowtechforlife

Love the served end loop look!!


----------



## cc122368

Bump for you Tony. I'll be getting to my dealers Thursday to get mine on and tuned I'll post up some pic's of your awesome threads.


----------



## Tony219er

Happy Father's Day to all the dad's out there! I hope everyone had a great day and got to enjoy the company of your kiddos. 

On another note, I finally got my new string jigs setup and ready to go. It took a few days of rearranging and reworking but it's good to go now!


----------



## Tony219er

Derek Clanton's Prodigy- 
Flo purple/black/silver pinstripe


----------



## JHENS87

that flo purple looks great


----------



## Tony219er

Jeff Deets' Prodigy- 
Dark brown/black/flo green pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Greg Gerhard's D340-
Solid flo green


----------



## Tony219er

A couple more pics of the new served end loops.


----------



## yeroc

those loops look great.how far out are you on making strings?


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> that flo purple looks great


Yeah man its a really nice looking color but for some reason not many people order it. Same thing with the electric blue color, I b*tched and moaned for months trying to get Brownell to make it in the Fury material and now nobody orders it lol.


yeroc said:


> those loops look great.how far out are you on making strings?


Thanks brother! I'm currently quoting 3-4 weeks on string orders to give myself a little cushion. Between a full time day job, string orders, tuning work, kids sports, blah, blah, there's never enough time in a day. So honestly like I tell everybody, if you're in a hurry I'm probably not your best bet. The good thing is there's some excellent string builder's on here that can possibly get you fixed up quicker than myself. 

Without hesitation I can recommend Breathn, 60x, Weigand, HogWire, Ex-Wolverine, Cracker's, Strict 9 and a few others I'm forgetting to mention. All of those guys build an excellent product and take pride in the details.......and should an issue arise they'll be there to take care of it!


----------



## cc122368

Three to 4 weeks is worth the wait for your sets now I find myself going crazy just waiting till Thursday when I can get to my dealers to get them on my bow.


----------



## JHENS87

I think maybe its because the pictures make it look a bit lighter than it probably really is. I showed the flo purple to my wife and she said "thats not purple." Either way it looks killer to me. If I only had time to shoot my bow to deserve putting new strings on it. my factory ones look new lol


----------



## cc122368

Aw who cares if the factory strings look new they don't look this good and the quality is not as good. And I find you can't beat Fury set to last longer and more stable while looking like new if the servings are done right and Tony's are top on my list of string material and one he** of a string maker here.


----------



## Tony219er

Selling these for a customer of mine who had some issues with the bow he sent, long story short he can't use them.

Bowtech Insanity CPX- $60 tyd
Cranberry, bright yellow, bright orange tiger streaks with black and clear servings.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Derek Clanton's Prodigy-
> Flo purple/black/silver pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Greg Gerhard's D340-
> Solid flo green


----------



## Tony219er

cc122368 said:


> Aw who cares if the factory strings look new they don't look this good and the quality is not as good. And I find you can't beat Fury set to last longer and more stable while looking like new if the servings are done right and Tony's are top on my list of string material and one he** of a string maker here.


Craig you'd make a heck of a salesman, I might have to put you on staff


----------



## Doebuster

The strings he made me were the best I've ever seen ! I picked up some speed and they looked killer , absolutely no peep rotation or stretch . His strings are the real deal !!!


----------



## JHENS87

I'll have some of tony's strings before to long.


----------



## cc122368

Any day for you brother I have no problem pimping a super set of string for a more than great guy and at least when someone buys your set they will be getting more than what they pay for. :wink:


----------



## Tony219er

Doebuster said:


> The strings he made me were the best I've ever seen ! I picked up some speed and they looked killer , absolutely no peep rotation or stretch . His strings are the real deal !!!


I'm glad they're working out well for you. Your set was a "Fire Tiger" set right? I freaking love that color combo and layout. 


JHENS87 said:


> I'll have some of tony's strings before to long.


Word on the street is that there might be a 4th of July sale coming up at Bow Fitter's  


cc122368 said:


> Any day for you brother I have no problem pimping a super set of string for a more than great guy and at least when someone buys your set they will be getting more than what they pay for. :wink:


Thanks again. Let me know when you get them all set up and dialed in.


----------



## Heikross

Any chance I can see a pic of that Fire Tiger setup? A friend of mine recommended that combo for my RPM 360.


----------



## cc122368

Tony I'll be getting them on and tuned up Thursday I'll get some pic's on for sure just traded a tree stand for a Ktech hunter stabilizer set up and dang it makes my bow hold dead level with the sight bubble right in the middle. I can't wait to get the set on and get doing some serious shooting in and dial it in at some long ranges.


----------



## Tony219er

Been trying a few different types of clear servings to use on roller guards and Flx guards. I'm really hoping it holds up because it goes crystal clear and looks like it's not even served. 

Here's a few pictures of it over a white, dark brown and black double pinstripe string. Usually clear over white turns a dirty grey and looks like chit lol. This stuff looks pretty darn good.


----------



## Tony219er

Heikross said:


> Any chance I can see a pic of that Fire Tiger setup? A friend of mine recommended that combo for my RPM 360.


Here you go. To help you and anyone else in the future there's a "search thread" tool in the right hand corner of the first post on each page....Tapatalk also has a search thread option. Just type in the keywords you're looking for.


----------



## cc122368

Wow that's a wild color there nice looking.


----------



## Bowtechforlife

I just realized I never uploaded pictures of my Dad's and Brother's Rpm 360s! Better late than never I suppose. One of them picked up about 6 fps and we never ran the other one through the chrono before changing strings. Pictures don't do these strings justice!

Flo orange and white with black pinstripe.
29" draw
71 pounds
462 grain arrow
297 fps









Blue and flo orange with white pinstripe.
30" draw
65 pounds
487 grain arrow
290 fps


----------



## cc122368

Nice looking sets there. I love the orange my orange and purple will be on tomorrow just counting the hours now see how much sleep I loose think about it tonight.


----------



## Tony219er

Bowtechforlife said:


> I just realized I never uploaded pictures of my Dad's and Brother's Rpm 360s! Better late than never I suppose. One of them picked up about 6 fps and we never ran the other one through the chrono before changing strings. Pictures don't do these strings justice!
> 
> Flo orange and white with black pinstripe.
> 29" draw
> 71 pounds
> 462 grain arrow
> 297 fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue and flo orange with white pinstripe.
> 30" draw
> 65 pounds
> 487 grain arrow
> 290 fps


Very nice! One thing I noticed and would like to point out. The RPM with the flo orange/white/black pinstripe strings......in my installation/tuning guide I state to put the yoke leg which has 2 colors on the cable guard side. From the pictures it looks like the top is on the arrow shelf side and completely untwisted. If you switched it to the cable guard side it wouldn't be that way. Just thought I'd mention it. Thanks for posting the pictures and thanks for your business.


----------



## Bowtechforlife

Tony219er said:


> Very nice! One thing I noticed and would like to point out. The RPM with the flo orange/white/black pinstripe strings......in my installation/tuning guide I state to put the yoke leg which has 2 colors on the cable guard side. From the pictures it looks like the top is on the arrow shelf side and completely untwisted. If you switched it to the cable guard side it wouldn't be that way. Just thought I'd mention it. Thanks for posting the pictures and thanks for your business.


Thanks for pointing that out I can't believe I didn't think about that! I noticed that I had to completely untwist that side to get it to tune but I thought it was just for my dad's grip style and didn't think much about it. It's tuned up perfectly right now would you recommend switching it or do you think it's okay?


----------



## Tony219er

Bowtechforlife said:


> Thanks for pointing that out I can't believe I didn't think about that! I noticed that I had to completely untwist that side to get it to tune but I thought it was just for my dad's grip style and didn't think much about it. It's tuned up perfectly right now would you recommend switching it or do you think it's okay?


I'm sure it's fine it just looks weird. Since its fully untwisted you can untwist the other and count how many you take out, put that many in the side with 2 colors and you should be perfect.


----------



## Bowtechforlife

Tony219er said:


> I'm sure it's fine it just looks weird. Since its fully untwisted you can untwist the other and count how many you take out, put that many in the side with 2 colors and you should be perfect.


Alright thanks for the help! Haha it's funny just when you start to think your understanding all aspects of tuning you have a moment like this where you think man that was obvious why didn't I think of that!


----------



## Tony219er

Bowtechforlife said:


> Alright thanks for the help! Haha it's funny just when you start to think your understanding all aspects of tuning you have a moment like this where you think man that was obvious why didn't I think of that!


I have those moments everyday of my life lol.


----------



## Heikross

Tony219er said:


> Here you go. To help you and anyone else in the future there's a "search thread" tool in the right hand corner of the first post on each page....Tapatalk also has a search thread option. Just type in the keywords you're looking for.


Thanks very much! I may be looking to get a set similar to this, but altered a little to fit a bow that's primarily red and black with a hint of grey.


----------



## wingnut257

Got Tony's set on my C4 today. Very impressive. Easy to tune and perfect measurements. It's scary how detail oriented he is. I know the color isnt crazy but I like it that way.


----------



## I like Meat

Who makes those speed nok string dohickys ??


----------



## Tony219er

I like Meat said:


> Who makes those speed nok string dohickys ??


Weigand TPU speed sleeves.


----------



## Tony219er

Micah Smith's Pulse-
Flo yellow/electric blue/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Been trying a few different types of clear servings to use on roller guards and Flx guards. I'm really hoping it holds up because it goes crystal clear and looks like it's not even served.
> 
> Here's a few pictures of it over a white, dark brown and black double pinstripe string. Usually clear over white turns a dirty grey and looks like chit lol. This stuff looks pretty darn good.


----------



## cc122368

You are right Tony that electric blue dose look nice.


----------



## Tony219er

Heikross said:


> Thanks very much! I may be looking to get a set similar to this, but altered a little to fit a bow that's primarily red and black with a hint of grey.


Maybe one of these is what you're looking for.


----------



## Tony219er

Doing this Invasion up for my middle brother's b'day in a few days. I stole it from his house a week or so ago so I could refinish the limbs and build new strings without him knowing. The limbs were in terrible shape and the strings weren't too far off. 

We did the limbs in Tactical Flat Black and the strings in flo yellow with dark brown and black tiger streaks with black and clear servings. Pay no attention to the smudges on the limbs, just extra grease from lubing the center pivot blocks.


----------



## Tony219er

wingnut257 said:


> Got Tony's set on my C4 today. Very impressive. Easy to tune and perfect measurements. It's scary how detail oriented he is. I know the color isnt crazy but I like it that way.



Thanks for posting the kind words Elliott. Your PM this after definitely burned me and spiked my blood pressure! I honestly believed you and thought you were having that many issues with the strings lol.


----------



## Fenwayrick

Heikross said:


> Thanks very much! I may be looking to get a set similar to this, but altered a little to fit a bow that's primarily red and black with a hint of grey.




Out of pure curiosity, when you layout those color how do you do it. I assume you don't seperate your colors and just twist. They look great btw.


----------



## Fenwayrick

Tony219er said:


> Here you go. To help you and anyone else in the future there's a "search thread" tool in the right hand corner of the first post on each page....Tapatalk also has a search thread option. Just type in the keywords you're looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://images.tapatalk-
> cdn.com/15/06/23/6e7632378965d5f0cbd4766d279f88ca.jpg


Like this


----------



## cc122368

Bump for you as today is the day I get to my dealers and get mine on can't wait.


----------



## Tony219er

Fenwayrick said:


> Out of pure curiosity, when you layout those color how do you do it. I assume you don't seperate your colors and just twist. They look great btw.


Thats top secret stuff[emoji13] When I do the layout I get them to mix and blend together then twist. 


cc122368 said:


> Bump for you as today is the day I get to my dealers and get mine on can't wait.


I'm sure you're pretty stoked. Let me know how everything is.


----------



## cc122368

I am stoked for sure this is by far my favorite bow and so excited to have it right.


----------



## cc122368

Wow Tony my set is great 2 twist on the cc and 2 twist on the string and none to yoke tune it is perfect. And did not have time to run through a chronograph but it's hitting 10'' high compared to the crap set I took off. I for the first time I tied in nock sets inside the loop above and below the nock must say I like it. I will get pic's up after the family eats dinner.


----------



## bn597

Are these strings still available and will they work on a Invasion. CBL 34 5/16 STR 58 9/32

Thanks


----------



## bn597

Sorry, I was asking about the strings you posted on the 23rd for a bowtech insanity that you had from a customer.


----------



## cc122368

Another thing the guy who made the crap set before used way too many strands on the string you would think slowing the bow down would make it more quiet. Well while my bow was quiet when I shot Tony's set today after I put it on I was amazed at how much more quiet my bow is now with Tony's set on and gaining speed also as 10'' higher has to be a good speed gain.


----------



## Tony219er

cc122368 said:


> Wow Tony my set is great 2 twist on the cc and 2 twist on the string and none to yoke tune it is perfect. And did not have time to run through a chronograph but it's hitting 10'' high compared to the crap set I took off. I for the first time I tied in nock sets inside the loop above and below the nock must say I like it. I will get pic's up after the family eats dinner.





cc122368 said:


> Another thing the guy who made the crap set before used way too many strands on the string you would think slowing the bow down would make it more quiet. Well while my bow was quiet when I shot Tony's set today after I put it on I was amazed at how much more quiet my bow is now with Tony's set on and gaining speed also as 10'' higher has to be a good speed gain.


Glad you like them and everything is working out.


----------



## cc122368

Very happy bow shooter here thanks to you Tony.


----------



## cc122368

Figures I pulled out my camera to take pictures of this fine a** set of strings Tony made me and my camera battery is dead not cool. As soon as it gets charged I'll have the pic's on as they deserve high praise for sure and so dose Tony.


----------



## Tony219er

Joe Raio's RPM 360-
Solid blue


----------



## Tony219er

Bruce Miller's Motive 7-
Bright orange/black


----------



## Tony219er

Sean Wood's Experience- 
Bright orange/black


----------



## Tony219er

Cheryl Burnam's Drenalin-
Bright orange/black 

Bright orange and black seemed to be thee color today.


----------



## Tony219er

Cheryl Burnam's Experience-
Red/black


----------



## Tony219er

Brad Lewis's Assassin-
Med brown, dark brown, cocobola, and bright yellow tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

bn597 said:


> Sorry, I was asking about the strings you posted on the 23rd for a bowtech insanity that you had from a customer.


Yes sir those are available.


----------



## NYS Archer

Fantastic Tony, looking forward to putting them on my bow, thanks again for offering your services.


----------



## thomas 891

Tag. Will be contacting you very soon.


----------



## cc122368

Bump all the way to the top for a great set of threads for your bow.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Cheryl Burnam's Drenalin-
> Bright orange/black
> 
> Bright orange and black seemed to be thee color today.





Tony219er said:


> Cheryl Burnam's Experience-
> Red/black


----------



## bigandbad

Thank You once again for another great looking set of strings ,Tony
View attachment 2394610
View attachment 2394618
View attachment 2394626
View attachment 2394634
View attachment 2394642


----------



## Tony219er

bigandbad said:


> Thank You once again for another great looking set of strings ,Tony
> View attachment 2394610
> View attachment 2394618
> View attachment 2394626
> View attachment 2394634
> View attachment 2394642


I'm glad you got them and like them. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Tony219er

Stephen Fuch's Insanity CPXL-
Red/silver/black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Chris Donaldson's Prodigy-
Solid flo pink 

The clear loop serving over the bright colors practically glows like a glow stick!


----------



## bowtechnow

Going to have to make a another trip with one or both bows lol.


----------



## drex88

tag


----------



## cc122368

Bump for Tony's awesome string sets.


----------



## Tony219er

bowtechnow said:


> Going to have to make a another trip with one or both bows lol.


C'mon up brother!



cc122368 said:


> Bump for Tony's awesome string sets.


Thanks Craig, I'm glad you are enjoying the new strings.


----------



## Tony219er

Tyson Hart's Nitrum 34-
Bright orange


----------



## Tony219er

Tyson Hart's Elite Victory-
Bright orange with black and silver streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Steve Thompson's Prodigy-
White/tan/black pinstripe.....should be a great match with the Optifade Elevated II.


----------



## cc122368

Up top.


----------



## kevfish

Sent a Mathews bow in to Tony for new strings and a tune. Can't wait


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## Tony219er

kevfish said:


> Sent a Mathews bow in to Tony for new strings and a tune. Can't wait


Thanks for your business. I hope everyone has a good, safe 4th of July weekend! I was hoping to have a 4th of July sale but unfortunately I am not caught up enough to do so. I'll have something soon though [emoji2]


----------



## cc122368

As promised Tony my camera is not the best so it dose not do Tony's string total justice as these are perfect than you so much Tony this bow is now a super tack driver now.
View attachment 2422866
View attachment 2422874
View attachment 2422882
View attachment 2422906


----------



## cc122368

The Nitrum 34 is one bad a** shooter that's for sure and Tony's string set just made it that much nicer. I was putting tiny pieces of paper the size of a pencil round on a black target at 20 yards today and blasting them not every time but when I did miss it it was right beside it I'm more than pleased.


----------



## Tony219er

cc122368 said:


> As promised Tony my camera is not the best so it dose not do Tony's string total justice as these are perfect than you so much Tony this bow is now a super tack driver now.
> View attachment 2422866
> View attachment 2422874
> View attachment 2422882
> View attachment 2422906





cc122368 said:


> The Nitrum 34 is one bad a** shooter that's for sure and Tony's string set just made it that much nicer. I was putting tiny pieces of paper the size of a pencil round on a black target at 20 yards today and blasting them not every time but when I did miss it it was right beside it I'm more than pleased.


Looks like the bright orange matches the Hoyt color kit pretty dang good.


----------



## cc122368

It all looks perfect now only if I had a camera that could capture how nice they look.


----------



## Tony219er

Man it's about damn time! I've been without a bow for the better part of 3 months and let me tell you it's sucked lol. That's what happens when you're trying to build a one off, custom shop bow. In the end it's always worth it. 

- Predator Fall Grey riser 
- Metallic Charcoal Grey limbs, Flx guard 
- Tactical Flat Black cams, mods, pockets, string stop 
- Timber Wolf Torqueless side plates 
- White/medium brown/black pinstripe with black and clear servings 











I'm hoping to get it set up with the Prodigy cams sometime in the next few weeks. Now I just have to figure out custom string lengths before I get too crazy with it but it should be a pretty badass rig once it's done.


----------



## DCAshooter

Is that an invasion riser?


----------



## Tony219er

DCAshooter said:


> Is that an invasion riser?


Yes sir.


----------



## DCAshooter

Nice. Kinda curious to see how it does and what the specs are with Prodigy cams on it.


----------



## Tony219er

I'm looking for a set of 60# Invasion limbs, cosmetic condition doesn't matter. If anyone has any please let me know. Thanks and Happy Independence Day everyone, party safely!!!!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2614282


----------



## Esteban9770

I was hoping these were "Steve Hoffman's Prodigy"! 




Tony219er said:


> Steve Thompson's Prodigy-
> White/tan/black pinstripe.....should be a great match with the Optifade Elevated II.


----------



## Tony219er

Esteban9770 said:


> I was hoping these were "Steve Hoffman's Prodigy"!


I wish! We're getting there within the next week or so...I accidentally deleted your PM the other day so I'm glad you posted.


----------



## Esteban9770

Tony219er said:


> I wish! We're getting there within the next week or so...I accidentally deleted your PM the other day so I'm glad you posted.


I'm glad too...I sent you a pm the other day asking where I was in line..glad to hear I'm close!


----------



## Tony219er

I hope everyone had a good 4th of July weekend. I got to do some shooting with my brother's and show them how it's done lol. 

Kinda odd we all shoot the same bow now, everyone of us has an Invasion. My one brother has my old AP Snow rig, so I had to take some pictures of what in my opinion are the two best looking Invasion's in the land.


----------



## cc122368

Nice looking bows there I had a few snow camo bows but I'm back to liking darker camo's now I think yours looks better I like that pattern.


----------



## cc122368

I went and was shooting the Nitrum 34 to 50 yards today with Razor Tricks dead on very happy with the string set Tony.


----------



## Tony219er

Tyson Hart's Elite Victory and Nitrum 34

Bright orange with black and silver streaks, clear and black servings 









Solid bright orange, clear and black servings


----------



## Tony219er

Jason Gardner's Prodigy-
Sean O' Shell's Fanatic-

Both are charcoal grey/black/flo yellow pinstripe. This is probably my favorite color combination.


----------



## cc122368

Bump up top.


----------



## JHENS87

Those look killer Tony. I'm on a flo green kick, made this for myself the other day. I bet if you replaced the yellow with flo green they would be even better


----------



## Gardner1

Tony219er said:


> Jason Gardner's Prodigy-
> Sean O' Shell's Fanatic-
> 
> Both are charcoal grey/black/flo yellow pinstripe. This is probably my favorite color combination.


Looks awesome Tony, can't wait to get them on. Thank you for your services.


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> Those look killer Tony. I'm on a flo green kick, made this for myself the other day. I bet if you replaced the yellow with flo green they would be even better


That's sweet looking. Is that some sort of binocular harness?


----------



## JHENS87

yes sir


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> yes sir


Can you make me one and I'll make you a set of strings [emoji2]


----------



## JHENS87

pm sent good sir


----------



## rackmasterlgw

Awesome rig Tony. Watching for the results.

The badazz string color combinations jusat keep rolling coming out.


----------



## cc122368

Bump.


----------



## Tony219er

rackmasterlgw said:


> Awesome rig Tony. Watching for the results.
> 
> The badazz string color combinations jusat keep rolling coming out.


Thanks Larry. How's the D340 treating you? I still can't believe you sold that ASAT RPM after all the trouble with it and time invested. Regardless someone got lucky and got themselves one badass rig.


----------



## Tony219er

Yves Lacaze's Prodigy-
Black and bronze


----------



## NYS Archer

Hey Tony, You've got mail.


----------



## Tony219er

Kraig Taylor's Insanity CPX-
Sand, sage, dark brown tri-color with black/white tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Cory Gaunthier's RPM 360-
Solid blue


----------



## Tony219er

Tim Clapper's D340-
Flo green and black


----------



## Tony219er

Ed Suders' Mathews Passion-
Flo pink/purple/black pinstripe 

With the purple and black being so dark it's pretty hard to see the pinstripe...it's there though! I think black/purple/flo pink pinstripe would have looked really good too!


----------



## buckwild3777

Tony219er said:


> Tim Clapper's D340-
> Flo green and black


They look sweet Tony can't wait to give them a spin. Thanks again


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

DCAshooter said:


> Nice. Kinda curious to see how it does and what the specs are with Prodigy cams on it.


I'd be interested in that too!


----------



## cc122368

Bump for Tony.


----------



## Tony219er

Hey guys I accidentally deleted all my voice mail messages so if I haven't returned your call that's why. I apologize for the inconvenience. 

On a different note we have been having a few complaints about the TPU speed sleeves splitting and/or moving so because of this I have gone to a different style of speed nock/sleeve. I have personally used these Nitro Buttons before and I have never once had one split or move so these should be a good product for you guys. 

Here's a few pictures of them.


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

Tony, got my D350 back in the mail today. Looks awesome and can't wait to shoot it!


----------



## loveha

Bigger fan of the nitro buttons. They also make XL ones like the ones found on Elites.


----------



## cc122368

Bump.


----------



## Tony219er

Anti Arkkukangas's RPM 360-
Solid red

Say that name 5x real fast lol.


----------



## windknot69

Oh man! Another solid red!!! I can't wait to see mine Tony!
Beautiful work!


----------



## Tony219er

Joel Caserta's Insanity CPX-
Good olé red and black


----------



## Tony219er

Blackhawkhunter said:


> Tony, got my D350 back in the mail today. Looks awesome and can't wait to shoot it!


Awesome Brett thanks again for your patience. Enjoy that thing, it's a badass rig!


----------



## Tony219er

loveha said:


> Bigger fan of the nitro buttons. They also make XL ones like the ones found on Elites.


Me too brother! IMO they look as good as shrink wrapped brass nocks. They're a little bit lighter but honestly I haven't seen enough difference in speeds for it to make a difference.


----------



## Tony219er

Aaron Broussard's Invasion-
Black/charcoal/red pinstripe


----------



## Abroussard

Tony219er said:


> Aaron Broussard's Invasion-
> Black/charcoal/red pinstripe


Those look awesome Tony. Thank you


----------



## Tony219er

Abroussard said:


> Those look awesome Tony. Thank you


Glad you like them. I'm a huge fan of the black and charcoal with a brighter colored pinstripe.


----------



## Tony219er

Younger brother's Invasion-
Electric blue/flo yellow/black pinstripe 

The clear serving is some new stuff that I'm trying out for use on roller guards and string end servings. I'm really hoping that they hold up because they go extremely clear, especially over the brighter colors.


----------



## Tony219er

Ron Hollins' D340-
Red and black


----------



## Tony219er

Harold Love's RPM 360-
Flo green/charcoal/red pinstripe


----------



## loveha

Tony219er said:


> Harold Love's RPM 360-
> Flo green/charcoal/red pinstripe


Looks better than I imagined. Never seen a combo like it before.


----------



## JHENS87

red really sets it off


----------



## Itbvolks

Hey Tony -

Odd question I know but what does your center servings on the cables mic out too and how much working clearance is there between cables after it passes through the flex guard?


Not your strings but got me thinking and few have as much Bowtech experience as you do......




Thanks,
Eric


----------



## cc122368

Bump my strings still look new not even a bit of serving wear on them shear awesome strings.


----------



## Tony219er

loveha said:


> Looks better than I imagined. Never seen a combo like it before.





JHENS87 said:


> red really sets it off


It's definitely unique and looks better than I though it would.



Itbvolks said:


> Hey Tony -
> 
> Odd question I know but what does your center servings on the cables mic out too and how much working clearance is there between cables after it passes through the flex guard?
> 
> 
> Not your strings but got me thinking and few have as much Bowtech experience as you do......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Eric


It really depends on the colors used in the layout and what nocks are being used. If the customer doesn't specify then by default I go for 0.110"-0.115" finished diameter center serving. I want the nock to properly engage the string but also be able to flick it with your finger and have it spin around the center serving freely. To get that fit I use either 0.018" Majesty, 0.017"-0.019" Halo, and 0.018" Diamondback.

As for the Flx guard clearance I'm assuming you're asking what kind of gap between the cables? If so I like to at least see daylight between them, but a little more is ideal. I use 0.014" Halo or Bullwhip almost exclusively on the whole cable. The only time I use something else is if I'm using 0.007" Halo or 0.008" Spectre through the rollers.....that'll give a good amount of clearance between the cables running through the Flx. If there's resistance pulling the served portion through the Flx rollers then it's too thick....a finished diameter of <0.100" is perfect through the Flx guard.


----------



## Tony219er

cc122368 said:


> Bump my strings still look new not even a bit of serving wear on them shear awesome strings.


I'm glad to hear that you're enjoying the news strings Craig! Thanks again.


----------



## Itbvolks

Tony219er said:


> It's definitely unique and looks better than I though it would.
> 
> 
> It really depends on the colors used in the layout and what nocks are being used. If the customer doesn't specify then by default I go for 0.110"-0.115" finished diameter center serving. I want the nock to properly engage the string but also be able to flick it with your finger and have it spin around the center serving freely. To get that fit I use either 0.018" Majesty, 0.017"-0.019" Halo, and 0.018" Diamondback.
> 
> As for the Flx guard clearance I'm assuming you're asking what kind of gap between the cables? If so I like to at least see daylight between them, but a little more is ideal. I use 0.014" Halo or Bullwhip almost exclusively on the whole cable. The only time I use something else is if I'm using 0.007" Halo or 0.008" Spectre through the rollers.....that'll give a good amount of clearance between the cables running through the Flx. If there's resistance pulling the served portion through the Flx rollers then it's too thick....a finished diameter of <0.100" is perfect through the Flx guard.



Tony -

Great info. Thanks so much. Mine seem to be running .110" or so but I had a flex guard failure and had a new one installed. Initially it was set and there was a smidge of drag. I've since tightened the flex guard assembly and have better clearance now but it's still likely sub .050" so wanted to touch base since you've worked on so many... Thanks for the info Tony.



I'll honestly say I love those green/charcoal/red pin setup. It's certainly not a combo I would of ever thought to work up but I gotta admit - those look pretty darn slick....


----------



## DCAshooter

Tony219er said:


> Harold Love's RPM 360-
> Flo green/charcoal/red pinstripe


I wonder what a red/charcoal/ Flo green pinstripe set would look like.....


----------



## Tony219er

DCAshooter said:


> I wonder what a red/charcoal/ Flo green pinstripe set would look like.....


Order a set and we'll find out lol.


----------



## Tony219er

Scott Graunke's D340-
Solid flo yellow


----------



## Tony219er

Andrew Satterwhite's Energy 32-
Dark brown/flo green/flo yellow pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Matt Heilmann's Prodigy-
Bright orange, bright yellow, and cranberry tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Joe Wells' Z28-
Sand, sage, dark brown tri-color


----------



## asashooter

Tony send me a pm or email when you are accepting bows so I can send you mine. Thanks


----------



## hrchdog

Just ordered a set to put on my uncles diamond justice.


----------



## DCAshooter

Tony219er said:


> Red and silver speckle with red servings in 452x on an Invasion.
> 
> Specs:
> peak weight-72.3#
> set weight-68.9#
> hold weight-14.7#
> arrow weight-384 grs
> AMO draw length-27.7"
> arrow speed-286.5 FPS (avg)
> IBO weight arrow speed-304.3 FPS (avg)



What stabilizer is that? I've never seen one with the side bars at the end like that.


----------



## Tony219er

DCAshooter said:


> What stabilizer is that? I've never seen one with the side bars at the end like that.


That's a Doinker A-Bar.....I have a Vendetta Enforcer for sale in the classifieds right now that's very similar. I really like the "hammer head" bars for counterbalancing the weight of the sight, quiver, etc.


----------



## Tony219er

Ok guys I have a bunch of bows getting done this week and weekend, most of which have taken longer than quoted and for that I apologize. I've been pretty much overwhelmed for the past few months but I'm finally seeing the light. I have also enlisted the help of a buddy that's a string builder to help speed things up.


----------



## hrchdog

Being backed up this late in the summer is a testament to the quality of work you do, everybody wants your services. You will get hit hard again in another month or so as people start getting ready for hunting season to start. Your buddy better be ready for lots of orders for your quality threads.


----------



## Tony219er

Frank Kusler's RPM 360-
Sand, sage, dark brown tri-color


----------



## Tony219er

Stephan Grey's Insanity CPX-
Black/white/red pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Steve Jeninga's DNA-
Electric blue/flo green/flo pink pinstripe....I just love the way the bright colors look with clear loop servings.


----------



## Tony219er

Steven Fuch's Insanity CPXL-
Red/silver/black pinstripe with black and clear servings 

72#
28.5"
402 grs
297 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Ron Hollins, Harold Love, and Matt Heilmann yours bows are all 99% done. I just need to go back over everything, record the specs, and take pictures. They'll be done tomorrow and I'll have pictures uploaded for you guys by the evening. Also Mr. Joe Wells, your bow is about just about finished and it'll be done this weekend. 

All of the bows mentioned above will be shipped early next week and I'll be in touch with you guys beforehand to go over everything and make sure it's exactly what you're wanting. I appreciate everyone's business and more importantly your patience. Things have been crazy for me all year, particularly the past few months. Most guys aren't aware that I work a full time day job in the union pipe trades and do all of my archery related business after work and on the weekends......in my world time is extremely rare lol. 

Thanks again, 
Tony


----------



## loveha

No big deal. You were always in communication and quick to respond in 24 hours. Hunting season is still 2 months away so all is good.


----------



## Tony219er

Scott Graunke's D340-

Solid flo yellow, black servings....somebody get this guy a matching wrist sling lol. 

72# 
31.5"
390 grs
337 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Harold Love's RPM 360-

Red/charcoal/flo green pinstripe, black servings.

62# 
28.5"
432 grs
288 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Matt Heilmann's Prodigy-
Bright orange, bright yellow, and cranberry tiger streaks 

*Not finished, specs and more pics to follow*


----------



## loveha

Tony219er said:


> Harold Love's RPM 360-
> 
> Red/charcoal/flo green pinstripe, black servings.
> 
> 62#
> 28.5"
> 432 grs
> 288 fps


Looks awesome Tony, thank you.


----------



## cc122368

I have not bumped your thread up in a bit so here's for you brother. 50 yards with my new in the mail Tru Ball Fulkrum I got on a trade yesterday, can you believe I have never owned a BT well I have for 3 days and sold them. Here is Tony's strings on my Nitrum 34.
View attachment 2559994
View attachment 2560018


----------



## Tony219er

cc122368 said:


> I have not bumped your thread up in a bit so here's for you brother. 50 yards with my new in the mail Tru Ball Fulkrum I got on a trade yesterday, can you believe I have never owned a BT well I have for 3 days and sold them. Here is Tony's strings on my Nitrum 34.
> View attachment 2559994
> View attachment 2560018


Looking good Craig!


----------



## Tony219er

I have a ton of pictures to upload and 5 bows shipping out tomorrow! I'm exhausted so I'll post pictures tomorrow. 

Ron, Matt, Steve, Joel, and Harold, all of your bows are shipping tomorrow and I will call all of you guys beforehand to go over everything. Thanks again.


----------



## Esteban9770

Tony219er said:


> I have a ton of pictures to upload and 5 bows shipping out tomorrow! I'm exhausted so I'll post pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Ron, Matt, Steve, Joel, and Harold, all of your bows are shipping tomorrow and I will call all of you guys beforehand to go over everything. Thanks again.


I'm hoping that the Steve is me!!!


----------



## Tony219er

Esteban9770 said:


> I'm hoping that the Steve is me!!!


It sure is brother!


----------



## cc122368

Thank Tony. I'm loving this bow it's going to kill some deer this year for sure and even know I'm new other than a few shots here and there to BT I'm using the Fulkrum hunting I'm done with triggers been using them since the early 80's when I shot some finger shooting but no more triggers for me.


----------



## Esteban9770

Tony219er said:


> It sure is brother!


😁 can't wait to get it back!


----------



## PAKraig

Tony, pretty sure I know the answer, but just for the peace of mind to know that I asked, Prodigy, or even Experience cams, would NOT fit on a Barnsdale D350 (or 340 for that matter) correct??? :embara:


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> Tony, pretty sure I know the answer, but just for the peace of mind to know that I asked, Prodigy, or even Experience cams, would NOT fit on a Barnsdale D350 (or 340 for that matter) correct??? :embara:


That's a negative.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Matt Heilmann's Prodigy-
> Bright orange, bright yellow, and cranberry tiger streaks
> 
> *Not finished, specs and more pics to follow*


Specs for Matt Heilmann's Prodigy 

65# 
28.5"
390 grs 
291 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Joel Wells' Z28-
Sand/sage/dark brown tri-color 

68#
29"
436 grs
267 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Steve Hoffman's Prodigy-
White/medium brown/black pinstripe 

62# 
28"
370 grs w/Blazer vanes- 292 fps
366 grs w/Aero vanes- 289 fps

It's kind of odd that the lighter arrow was actually slower than the slightly heavier Blazer vane arrow. The only thing I can think of is that the faster spin rate of the Aero vanes creates a little more drag opposed. I shoot all my chrono numbers pretty around 4'.....pretty much point blank. I'd be interested to know if maybe the Aero vanes lose less speed downrange vs the Blazers? Anyways it was good talking to you earlier. I hope you enjoy the bow!


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Specs for Matt Heilmann's Prodigy
> 
> 65#
> 28.5"
> 390 grs
> 291 fps


Here's a few more pictures of Matt's rig....


----------



## utprizewire

PM sent.
UT


----------



## Esteban9770

Looks great Tony! I enjoyed our conversation last night. Forgot to ask you are the threads Fury? 





Tony219er said:


> Steve Hoffman's Prodigy-
> White/medium brown/black pinstripe
> 
> 62#
> 28"
> 370 grs w/Blazer vanes- 292 fps
> 366 grs w/Aero vanes- 289 fps
> 
> It's kind of odd that the lighter arrow was actually slower than the slightly heavier Blazer vane arrow. The only thing I can think of is that the faster spin rate of the Aero vanes creates a little more drag opposed. I shoot all my chrono numbers pretty around 4'.....pretty much point blank. I'd be interested to know if maybe the Aero vanes lose less speed downrange vs the Blazers? Anyways it was good talking to you earlier. I hope you enjoy the bow!


----------



## Tony219er

Esteban9770 said:


> Looks great Tony! I enjoyed our conversation last night. Forgot to ask you are the threads Fury?


Yes sir.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Specs for Matt Heilmann's Prodigy
> 
> 65#
> 28.5"
> 390 grs
> 291 fps





Tony219er said:


> Here's a few more pictures of Matt's rig....


Matt Heilmann's UPDATED specs:

65#
29"
390 grs---330 grs
300 fps---325 fps


----------



## Ventilator

Tony219er said:


> Here's a few more pictures of Matt's rig....


Fantastic work Tony! Thanks again for everything. Going to CO in sept so hopefully I will get to shoot something with the new rig...if I'm lucky...we'll see...maybe...but at least my bow will look totally awesome!


----------



## loveha

Other than the peep needing some tweaking, bow shoots great. This is just some quick shooting. Didn't bother sighting in.
Solid broad head with field and bare shaft just above that.
View attachment 2576417
View attachment 2576449


Edit - Stupid website and its random decision to upload sideways.


----------



## Tony219er

loveha said:


> Other than the peep needing some tweaking, bow shoots great. This is just some quick shooting. Didn't bother sighting in.
> Solid broad head with field and bare shaft just above that.
> View attachment 2576417
> View attachment 2576449
> 
> 
> Edit - Stupid website and its random decision to upload sideways.


Hey Harold glad you got it! You're a hard person to get a hold of, I must have called you 3-4 times over a week to go over a few things. 

How much did you have to move the peep? I take the measurements in millimeters at full draw from the top of the arrow shaft to the centerline of the peep sight before I take the old strings off and it's almost always dead on....I apologize for your having to move it. I try my best to get those things dead nuts but with peep sights even 1 mm off and things just don't feel right. Btw nice shooting, those Solid BH's are excellent heads that make quick work of any animal in North America. If you're concerned about the bareshaft slightly high tap the rest down a TINY bit....but before you do that shoot the bareshaft nocked 180° from how you initially shot it. It's amazing what indexing the arrow will do when shooting bareshafts.


----------



## loveha

Tony219er said:


> Hey Harold glad you got it! You're a hard person to get a hold of, I must have called you 3-4 times over a week to go over a few things.
> 
> How much did you have to move the peep? I take the measurements in millimeters at full draw from the top of the arrow shaft to the centerline of the peep sight before I take the old strings off and it's almost always dead on....I apologize for your having to move it. I try my best to get those things dead nuts but with peep sights even 1 mm off and things just don't feel right. Btw nice shooting, those Solid BH's are excellent heads that make quick work of any animal in North America. If you're concerned about the bareshaft slightly high tap the rest down a TINY bit....but before you do that shoot the bareshaft nocked 180° from how you initially shot it. It's amazing what indexing the arrow will do when shooting bareshafts.


I get bad reception where I live and work nights so I sleep during the day. The days you called me, I was working. The one and only time I heard the phone ring, was when you wanted to know what I wanted for serving in the roller guard. I was sleeping, looked at the phone, and didn't recognize the number. Phone didn't tell me I had a voicemail till a day later. So sorry about all that. Should have told you email or a PM here would have been best.

I sent you an email, I had to move the peep quite a bit, I have a low anchor. Moved peep up about 1/2", or where the top serving was at.


----------



## Tony219er

loveha said:


> I get bad reception where I live and work nights so I sleep during the day. The days you called me, I was working. The one and only time I heard the phone ring, was when you wanted to know what I wanted for serving in the roller guard. I was sleeping, looked at the phone, and didn't recognize the number. Phone didn't tell me I had a voicemail till a day later. So sorry about all that. Should have told you email or a PM here would have been best.
> 
> I sent you an email, I had to move the peep quite a bit, I have a low anchor. Moved peep up about 1/2", or where the top serving was at.


Replied to your email. Looks like the bows driving tacks.


----------



## Tony219er

Brandon Stanley's D350-
Black/hunter green/silver pinstripe 

67#
29"
424 grs
301 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Kevin Patterson's Switchback XT- 
Red and black 

65# 
28.5"
380 grs 
268 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Got some parts back from the finishers shop today so here's a few teaser pics. 

James Mitchell's Mathews Monster XLR8 in Reaper Woods










Jordan Bauer's Bear Arena 30 (limbs only) in Kuiu Verde


----------



## Tony219er

Barton Humphrey's Insanity CPXL-
Solid red on red

62# 
30.5"
376 grs 
302 fps


----------



## windknot69

AWESOME! 
I'm like a kid on Christmas Eve!
Thanks Tony!


----------



## bigoman

Sent Tony my Experience last year and just sent in my 360, can't wait to get it back!


----------



## psychobaby111

I would like to send him my pse vendetta XL. It needs a set of thread's and a tune.


----------



## Tony219er

windknot69 said:


> AWESOME!
> I'm like a kid on Christmas Eve!
> Thanks Tony!


Good deal! It'll be shipped this week. 


bigoman said:


> Sent Tony my Experience last year and just sent in my 360, can't wait to get it back!


Thanks for the continued support, I really appreciate it. 


psychobaby111 said:


> I would like to send him my pse vendetta XL. It needs a set of thread's and a tune.


I'm pretty sure that could be arranged.


----------



## Tony219er

George Jeffrey's Podium X37-
Bright orange


----------



## Tony219er

Wayne Thomas's Insanity CPX-
Black with red tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Matthew Ellis's Chill R-
Red and charcoal


----------



## Tony219er

Zach Henshaw's Invasion-
Black and red


----------



## bigoman

Some of the best looking threads you will see!


----------



## cc122368

I agree bigoman. Bump for Tony and his awesome string sets.


----------



## psychobaby111

Love looking at all the new strings


----------



## VA193P&Y

View attachment 2644906
View attachment 2644938
View attachment 2644946
View attachment 2644850


Tony...here are the pics of my new threads on the Snow Camo...thank you so much!! The cable stop serving tweak worked out perfect.


----------



## Tony219er

VA193P&Y said:


> View attachment 2644906
> View attachment 2644938
> View attachment 2644946
> View attachment 2644850
> 
> 
> Tony...here are the pics of my new threads on the Snow Camo...thank you so much!! The cable stop serving tweak worked out perfect.


Looks great man! Like you said it looks like the string stop serving landed dead center. 


bigoman said:


> Some of the best looking threads you will see!





cc122368 said:


> I agree bigoman. Bump for Tony and his awesome string sets.





psychobaby111 said:


> Love looking at all the new strings


Thanks guys! There will be a lot more pictures to come because I have a ton of bows in for strings and tuning work.


----------



## Daniel75

Tony219er said:


> Brandon Stanley's D350-
> Black/hunter green/silver pinstripe
> 
> 67#
> 29"
> 424 grs
> 301 fps


Absolutely sick. That bow (I had the exact one with factory black limbs and optifade forest riser) with the new limbs and those color strings looks amazing. Strings match perfectly, great work Tony.


----------



## Tony219er

Tom Wiscinski's Monster 7-
Solid red

81#
29"
468 grs
310 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Dan Richards' D340-
Black/charcoal/red pinstripe 
Metallic charcoal grey Barnsdale limbs


Specs to follow...


----------



## Tony219er

Doug Brewer's D350-
Black/charcoal/silver pinstripe 
Metallic charcoal grey Barnsdale limbs

Specs to follow....


----------



## Tony219er

Jordan Bauer, I figured you'd like to see a couple teaser pics of your "custom shop" Arena 30. Obviously it'll look much better when I get your matching strings installed. 

Black riser, Kuiu Verde Kolorfused limbs.


----------



## Duckman64

Looks sharp Tony! Can't wait to start shooting it!


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Dan Richards' D340-
> Black/charcoal/red pinstripe
> Metallic charcoal grey Barnsdale limbs
> 
> 
> Specs to follow....


Specs:
60#
29.5"
422 grs
279 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Doug Brewer's D350-
> Black/charcoal/silver pinstripe
> Metallic charcoal grey Barnsdale limbs
> 
> Specs to follow....


Specs:
56#
29.5"
516 grs
241 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Jordan Bauer, I figured you'd like to see a couple teaser pics of your "custom shop" Arena 30. Obviously it'll look much better when I get your matching strings installed.
> 
> Black riser, Kuiu Verde Kolorfused limbs.


Jordan Bauer's Arena 30-
Black/hunter green/bronze pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Duckman64 said:


> Looks sharp Tony! Can't wait to start shooting it!


Good deal Doug! Somehow I boxed up your son Matt's Invasion without taking pictures.....I'll post his specs below.

Matt Brewer's Invasion-
61#
29.5"
516 grs 
249 fps


----------



## PAKraig

Tony219er said:


> Jordan Bauer, I figured you'd like to see a couple teaser pics of your "custom shop" Arena 30. Obviously it'll look much better when I get your matching strings installed.
> 
> Black riser, Kuiu Verde Kolorfused limbs.


Now THAT'S bad ass!


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> Now THAT'S bad ass!


Yeah it looks sharp....it's going to be even better when I get the matching strings on it!


----------



## Tony219er

Jen Clark's Elite Spirit-
Solid Flo pink


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Got some parts back from the finishers shop today so here's a few teaser pics.
> 
> James Mitchell's Mathews Monster XLR8 in Reaper Woods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan Bauer's Bear Arena 30 (limbs only) in Kuiu Verde


Couple more teaser pics of James Mitchell's Monster XLR8 riser in Proveil Reaper Woods and parts in Medium Multi Green....


----------



## bigoman

Nice!


----------



## R.U.HAPPY?

Pm sent


----------



## Tony219er

Micheal Cassella's Prodigy-
Flo green and black


----------



## Tony219er

HELP WANTED! Lol. Anyone who knows their way around a bow I will keep you BUSY!


----------



## loveha

Holy ****! 19 Bows I count? You are one busy man.


----------



## PAKraig

loveha said:


> Holy ****! 19 Bows I count? You are one busy man.


And a dining room table to put together......look how far down on the priority list that is..... :wink: lol


----------



## Itbvolks

Hey Tony -

On BT's are you generally setting shaft centered through the berger or slightly high?

Trying to get the last bit out of my setup here.


----------



## Tony219er

loveha said:


> Holy ****! 19 Bows I count? You are one busy man.


My goodness man, overwhelmed is more like it lol! Those are just the mail in's.....there's at least 10 more dropped off by locals hanging in the rack.  


PAKraig said:


> And a dining room table to put together......look how far down on the priority list that is..... :wink: lol


Dining room table lolol! Somebody's makeshift "bow" box.


----------



## Tony219er

John Chumney's Carbon OD-
Bright orange and silver with black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Josh Morris' Mathews Chill-
Black and charcoal with flo green pinstripe


----------



## Dieselmathews

When your a badass at what you do. Business stays booming. Keep killing it brotha


----------



## JHENS87

relocate to st. louis tony and I'll help ya out


----------



## Tony219er

Dieselmathews said:


> When your a badass at what you do. Business stays booming. Keep killing it brotha


Thanks man! 


JHENS87 said:


> relocate to st. louis tony and I'll help ya out


Well that's not what I had in mind lol. I seriously wish I could find some decent help. Nobody I've found is as OCD as me or they can't deal with me being that picky and particular.


----------



## Tony219er

Itbvolks said:


> Hey Tony -
> 
> On BT's are you generally setting shaft centered through the berger or slightly high?
> 
> Trying to get the last bit out of my setup here.


I'm sorry man I didn't see this post, PM'ing me is the best way to assure I reply or answer questions. As far as the nock height and Berger alignment goes it depends on the model and also depends on what rest you're using. When using a rest like the QAD HDX you want to make sure the launcher falls completely so it locks down and doesn't smack the riser shelf. So for that rest and similar rests the elevation will dictate nock height and Berger hole alignment.Rests like the LimbDriver ProV, Pro, and Micro Elite are a little different and will allow center of shaft through center of Berger alignment. Both the limb driven and cable driven Smackdown Pro's will also allow a center through center alignment.

With that said a good start for nock height is a bottom of shaft through center of Berger alignment.


----------



## Sean243

Hey Tony,

Finally got my customized Invasion together, thanks for another great set of threads. Performance is awesome. Also, I appreciate the tips you shared on refinishing my limbs, helped me get a great finish on those.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2817450 More pics in the Bowtech brand specific section. Hope the link works.


----------



## Tony219er

Sean243 said:


> Hey Tony,
> 
> Finally got my customized Invasion together, thanks for another great set of threads. Performance is awesome. Also, I appreciate the tips you shared on refinishing my limbs, helped me get a great finish on those.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2817450 More pics in the Bowtech brand specific section. Hope the link works.


Killer! That looks awesome Sean! Those strings match perfectly!


----------



## Tony219er

Josh Morris's Hoyt Charger-
Silver and charcoal with flo orange pinstripe (shooting string only)


----------



## Tony219er

William McDonald's Insanity CPX (x2)
Red and black


----------



## Tony219er

William McDonald's Assassin-
Sand, sage, dark brown tri-color


----------



## Doebuster

Sean243 said:


> Hey Tony,
> 
> Finally got my customized Invasion together, thanks for another great set of threads. Performance is awesome. Also, I appreciate the tips you shared on refinishing my limbs, helped me get a great finish on those.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2817450 More pics in the Bowtech brand specific section. Hope the link works.


That looks great !!!


----------



## Tony219er

Jordan Bauer's "custom shop" Arena 30-
Kuiu Verde limbs, factory black riser

Black, hunter green, with bronze pinstripe 

61#
26"
420 grs
253 fps


----------



## Ats002

^^^^ That is an awesome looking bow! I can't wait to see mine! Keep up the good work Tony!


----------



## Duckman64

Tony219er said:


> Specs:
> 56#
> 29.5"
> 516 grs
> 241 fps


Tony,
My son Matt and I got a chance to shoot our bows today and we both were very impressed! Matt's Invasion shot better than when it was new, with absolutely no vibration. I think my D350 shoots as smooth as my Elite E35! Thanks again for all your hard work!


----------



## Tony219er

Duckman64 said:


> Tony,
> My son Matt and I got a chance to shoot our bows today and we both were very impressed! Matt's Invasion shot better than when it was new, with absolutely no vibration. I think my D350 shoots as smooth as my Elite E35! Thanks again for all your hard work!


That's music to my ears Doug, I'm glad you guys are enjoying them and shooting well. I appreciate you taking the time to post and as always I appreciate your continued business and support. Let me know if you have any questions or concerns and after season I'd be glad to redo that bottom limb if need be.


----------



## Tony219er

Travis Hedin's Experience-
Solid red


----------



## Tony219er

Chris Hall's Synergy-
Black, charcoal, with flo yellow pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Jim Dylan's Invasion-
Flo orange with black and silver tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Matt Dylan's D350-
Black, charcoal, with flo yellow pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Ryan Dylan's Z7 Extreme-
Flo green with medium brown, dark brown, and black tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Andrew Satterwhite's Energy 32-
Flo green, dark brown, with flo yellow pinstripe 

70# 
28"
416 grs
286 fps


----------



## Ats002

That looks amazing Tony! Can't wait to shoot it! Thank you again for everything!


----------



## Tony219er

Dan Zelenka's Invasion-
Black, hunter green, with silver pinstripe


----------



## bowtech2006

Still pumping out awesome looking strings Tony!


----------



## Tony219er

Ats002 said:


> That looks amazing Tony! Can't wait to shoot it! Thank you again for everything!


Glad you like it, I'm looking forward to getting it back in your hands!



bowtech2006 said:


> Still pumping out awesome looking strings Tony!


Ahhhh yes Ed, just trying to keep my head above water.....but that's been very difficult lol!


----------



## KYBowhunter

Ordered a set for my Bowtech Tribute a couple of weeks ago, looking at the pics has me pumped to get mine. They look awesome.


----------



## Tony219er

Michael Sturla's Elite Answer-
Good ole' black and red


----------



## Tony219er

KYBowhunter said:


> Ordered a set for my Bowtech Tribute a couple of weeks ago, looking at the pics has me pumped to get mine. They look awesome.





KYBowhunter said:


> Ordered a set for my Bowtech Tribute a couple of weeks ago, looking at the pics has me pumped to get mine. They look awesome.


Thanks brother I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Tony219er

Just a heads up to anyone looking for a good bow press I will be selling one of my EZ Press's in a couple 2 or 3 weeks. It is the standard brown EZ Press, not the EZ Green that's in good condition with new internals. It will be a couple weeks before I can ship it because I'll have to wait until I get the new press I purchased. If anyone is interested or knows someone who might be interested shoot me a PM and we'll get you setup, price will probably be about 20% off new.


----------



## Tony219er

John Yates Diamond Justice-
Black, dark brown, with flo green pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Brent Anderson's CS Turbo ZT-
Flo yellow and flo orange


----------



## Tony219er

Chris Bohlin's Heartbreaker-
Black and silver


----------



## Ats002

I sent my Energy 32 in for a custom string and tune job... And I cannot say enough good things about Tony's work. Bow looks and shoots great. First class guy and operation. I look forward to sending you my next bow and many more! If you are thinking about a new set of strings... Look no further. 

Thank you, 

Andrew Satterwhite


----------



## Tony219er

Ats002 said:


> I sent my Energy 32 in for a custom string and tune job... And I cannot say enough good things about Tony's work. Bow looks and shoots great. First class guy and operation. I look forward to sending you my next bow and many more! If you are thinking about a new set of strings... Look no further.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Andrew Satterwhite


Thanks for taking the time to write this, I really appreciate it. I'm glad you are liking the new set up and good luck this season.


----------



## Tony219er

Brett Standing's Invasion-
White and silver with black pinstripe


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

That looks great Tony! Will do pics when I get it on.


----------



## Tony219er

Blackhawkhunter said:


> That looks great Tony! Will do pics when I get it on.


Sounds good brother. They shipped today.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Brent Anderson's CS Turbo ZT-
> Flo yellow and flo orange


Hey Brent here's a few pictures of the recommended serving color layout I suggested. Clear on the string ends, roller guard, and loop servings with black on the cable ends. It's definitely my favorite layout for bright colored strings. Hopefully you like it too!


----------



## Deerhunter0721

Tony219er said:


> Hey Brent here's a few pictures of the recommended serving color layout I suggested. Clear on the string ends, roller guard, and loop servings with black on the cable ends. It's definitely my favorite layout for bright colored strings. Hopefully you like it too!


These look awesome can't wait to get them on will post pics once I do.. Thanks tony for the great service as always!!


----------



## upserman

N


Tony219er said:


> Brett Standing's Invasion-
> White and silver with black pinstripe


This color combo actually looks pretty good.


----------



## Tony219er

Brent Anderson's CS 34-
Flo green with tan and black tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Nate Berg's Invasion-
Black, charcoal, with red pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

James Eason's Energy 32-
Tan and black


----------



## Tony219er

Preston Cobb's Insanity CPX-
Charcoal, black, white red pinstripe......this seems to be a very popular color combo.


----------



## Tony219er

Jeremy Copeland- Energy 35-
Black and silver


----------



## cmhall14

Tony219er said:


> Chris Hall's Synergy-
> Black, charcoal, with flo yellow pinstripe


Tony, the strings look badass as usual. Thanks for the incredible quality you put out.

View attachment 2811810
View attachment 2811818


----------



## Tony219er

cmhall14 said:


> Tony, the strings look badass as usual. Thanks for the incredible quality you put out.
> 
> View attachment 2811810
> View attachment 2811818


Awesome brother thanks for sharing the pictures. That's definitely one of my favorite color combos.


----------



## Tony219er

Branden Vant Hul's Guardian-
Bright orange, white, with black pinstripe


----------



## jamey1e

Tony219er said:


> James Eason's Energy 32-
> Tan and black


Can't wait...those colors are going to look great!


----------



## Tony219er

Douglas Hicks' Carbon Spyder 30-
Solid flo green


----------



## bowtech2006

as always tony strings looking awesome.


----------



## Thumpt 168

What's the lead time on a set of strings


----------



## Tony219er

Douglas Hicks' Carbon Spyder 30-
Solid flo green with flo green and black servings 

71#
25.75"
348 grs
282 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Branden Vant Hul's Guardian-
White, bright orange, with black pinstripe and black servings 

72#
30.75"
388 grs
305 fps


----------



## Tony219er

jamey1e said:


> Can't wait...those colors are going to look great!


I almost finished with your bow and will have it done tomorrow along with Jeremy Copeland's. I just have a couple things to do and it'll be all done.


----------



## Tony219er

Thumpt 168 said:


> What's the lead time on a set of strings


I'm not positive but I'd have to guess around 4 weeks. I'm pretty buried with bows right now.


----------



## hoythunter55

Tony219er said:


> Douglas Hicks' Carbon Spyder 30-
> Solid flo green with flo green and black servings
> 
> 71#
> 25.75"
> 348 grs
> 282 fps


Niice looks perfect man can't wait to get it back!


----------



## Tony219er

Jacob Jordan's Prodigy-
Sand, sage, dark brown with black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Jeremy Copeland's Energy 35-
Black and silver 

73#
29.25"
370 grs
310 fps


----------



## Tony219er

James Eason's Energy 32-
Black and tan

61#
29.25"
370 grs 
291 fps


----------



## jnutz19

Tony219er said:


> Jeremy Copeland's Energy 35-
> Black and silver
> 
> 73#
> 29.25"
> 370 grs
> 310 fps


Looks great Tony.... Can't wait to get it back and start shooting it! I'm liking the heat shrink (or whatever it is) on the arrow rest. I'm a sucker for the small things like that lol


----------



## mosh22

Is that just regular automotive heat shrink?
Also are using a constrictor knot method on your peep servings?

I love your strings. As soon as I get close to needing some I am gonna get a set. Dont worry, I will give you plenty of lead time.


----------



## Tony219er

Nathan Brabon's Razor Edge-
Flo pink and black


----------



## Tony219er

Jon Campbell's Tribute-
Bright orange, silver, with black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Tyran Smith's Allegiance-
Solid black on black


----------



## anarchyhunter80

They look great Tony. The wife will love them. Will post pics once installed.


----------



## psychobaby111

I can't get enough of this thread!


----------



## wingnut257

Tony, 

Been loving the fury set you built for my C4. You make a damn good string.


----------



## Tony219er

jnutz19 said:


> Looks great Tony.... Can't wait to get it back and start shooting it! I'm liking the heat shrink (or whatever it is) on the arrow rest. I'm a sucker for the small things like that lol


Glad you like it Jeremy, let me know when you get it back and thar everything's ok. 



mosh22 said:


> Is that just regular automotive heat shrink?
> Also are using a constrictor knot method on your peep servings?
> 
> I love your strings. As soon as I get close to needing some I am gonna get a set. Dont worry, I will give you plenty of lead time.


Yeah its shrink wrap and works excellent. I don't think I've ever worn a piece out on my personal HDX's. As for the peep serving I posted a how to thread on here awhile ago. If you go through my recent threads you'll find it.


----------



## Tony219er

anarchyhunter80 said:


> They look great Tony. The wife will love them. Will post pics once installed.


Hey Nathan sorry for the long wait for them, I somehow overlooked yours and a couple others orders. Regardless they'll ship Monday with some extra goodies for the wait. 


psychobaby111 said:


> I can't get enough of this thread!


Hahaha! I'm glad you like it brother. I've received multiple PM's from guys telling me I should start a new one because this one's too long. 


wingnut257 said:


> Tony,
> 
> Been loving the fury set you built for my C4. You make a damn good string.


Hey buddy good to hear from you and glad that everything is good with that C4 set.


----------



## anarchyhunter80

Tony219er said:


> Hey Nathan sorry for the long wait for them, I somehow overlooked yours and a couple others orders. Regardless they'll ship Monday with some extra goodies for the wait.
> 
> Sweet, no worries on the wait I know you have been swamped. The wife's excited.


----------



## KYBowhunter

Tony219er said:


> Jon Campbell's Tribute-
> Bright orange, silver, with black pinstripe


They look awesome Tony, can't wait to get them put on.


----------



## jnutz19

Tony219er said:


> Glad you like it Jeremy, let me know when you get it back and thar everything's ok.


I got it my bow back and it looks great! I haven't had a chance to shoot it yet and it's killing me that I haven't!


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Nathan Brabon's Razor Edge-
> Flo pink and black





anarchyhunter80 said:


> Tony219er said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Nathan sorry for the long wait for them, I somehow overlooked yours and a couple others orders. Regardless they'll ship Monday with some extra goodies for the wait.
> 
> Sweet, no worries on the wait I know you have been swamped. The wife's excited.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Nate, served up and packaged to go. I threw in a couple feet of flo pink dloop rope, a couple feet of flo pink serving for the peep, a kisser button, and some BowJax String Jax for the extra wait time.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tony219er

jnutz19 said:


> I got it my bow back and it looks great! I haven't had a chance to shoot it yet and it's killing me that I haven't!


Tell work your sick so you can go SHOOT!


----------



## jnutz19

Tony219er said:


> Tell work your sick so you can go SHOOT!


Hahaha I wish I could but I work for my dad and uncle....


----------



## Tony219er

Morgan Nix's Experience-
Black, charcoal, with red pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

KYBowhunter said:


> They look awesome Tony, can't wait to get them put on.


They're all served up and packaged ready to ship tomorrow.


----------



## anarchyhunter80

[/QUOTE]

Awesome thanks Tony. As soon as I get it all setup I'll post pics.


----------



## Tony219er

Joe McDermid's DNA-
Flo green and black 

68#
2705"
402 grs
300 fps


----------



## KYBowhunter

Tony, can you show a pic of how you normally like to attached a drop away cord to the cable? I've seen several different suggestions and just curious how you like to do it?


----------



## Tony219er

KYBowhunter said:


> Tony, can you show a pic of how you normally like to attached a drop away cord to the cable? I've seen several different suggestions and just curious how you like to do it?


There should be a ton of pictures on this thread showing how I attach a down cable activated rest. I split the cable in the center of the bundle and serve above it or if the bow has roller servings I use that to hold it in place.


----------



## Tony219er

KYBowhunter said:


> Tony, can you show a pic of how you normally like to attached a drop away cord to the cable? I've seen several different suggestions and just curious how you like to do it?


Here you go Jon. As you can see I split the down cable and serve above it unless the bow has a roller guard, in that case I butt the activation cord to the bottom of the serving. 

For all of my string orders I will split the cables with a loose piece of string material, the same way I tag the string for peep sights. This makes it easy to find the center of the bundle and install an activation cord.....if I forget to tag both cables you guys will want to use the tagged cable as the down cable.

My daughter's Carbon Rose.... 









My Invasion....


----------



## ge superhawk

Tony 

PLEASE HELP!! If you can!

I recently bought a new Bowtech, Prodigy. I've tried several methods to get the peep to line up at full draw and nothing seems to work. If the peep is straight back (in line with the sight) while the bow is at rest, at full draw (30.5") the peep consistently points 45 degrees to the right. You might say, easy! Just twist the string until it lines up. Not quite! I wasn't in the shop area when I had the tech twist the string but I believe he twisted it 1 1/2 times before it's even close. Still does not line up at full draw! Every shot I have to move the peep with my nose or tung. Now my cams are slightly out of time and the bow or me isn't shooting as well. 

I know he put the twist in the top. My thought was to add to the top and remove from bottom. Like add 2 full to the top then remove 1.5 from bottom. Then the cams would still be in time. He wasn't liking the idea. Does my idea make any sense? Does it make any difference? 

ANY SUGGESTIONS? 

Thanks, Bob

The easy thing would be to have you work your magic! New strings and a professional tuning! That is the plan for the off season but now I'm sure your swamped and season is almost here.


----------



## ge superhawk

I said I bought it recently. I've had it since mid August and the peep has been a constant pain in the arrs! I was shooting quite well in spite of the peep rotation until this last adjustment.


----------



## Tony219er

Richard Holtslander's Invasion-
Dark brown, hunter green, bright orange pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Michael Orlandi's PSE MoneyMaker-
Red, charcoal, black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Michael Orlandi's D350-
Red, bright orange, bright yellow, and black tiger streaks....aka Fire Tiger


----------



## Tony219er

ge superhawk said:


> Tony
> 
> PLEASE HELP!! If you can!
> 
> I recently bought a new Bowtech, Prodigy. I've tried several methods to get the peep to line up at full draw and nothing seems to work. If the peep is straight back (in line with the sight) while the bow is at rest, at full draw (30.5") the peep consistently points 45 degrees to the right. You might say, easy! Just twist the string until it lines up. Not quite! I wasn't in the shop area when I had the tech twist the string but I believe he twisted it 1 1/2 times before it's even close. Still does not line up at full draw! Every shot I have to move the peep with my nose or tung. Now my cams are slightly out of time and the bow or me isn't shooting as well.
> 
> I know he put the twist in the top. My thought was to add to the top and remove from bottom. Like add 2 full to the top then remove 1.5 from bottom. Then the cams would still be in time. He wasn't liking the idea. Does my idea make any sense? Does it make any difference?
> 
> ANY SUGGESTIONS?
> 
> Thanks, Bob
> 
> The easy thing would be to have you work your magic! New strings and a professional tuning! That is the plan for the off season but now I'm sure your swamped and season is almost here.





ge superhawk said:


> I said I bought it recently. I've had it since mid August and the peep has been a constant pain in the arrs! I was shooting quite well in spite of the peep rotation until this last adjustment.


Hi Bob, 

Sorry to hear about your struggles with your new bow. Unfortunately that seems to be the norm with alot of factory strings, because like a lot of mass production things the quality suffers in the name of quantity. 

You say that if you start it square to the riser at rest it ends up being at a 45° angle. So your best bet besides a new set of strings is to start the peep at an angle so once it's at full draw it's square with the riser. Adding twists to the string will most likely not do anything to help settle the peep, all that will do is re-tard the cam timing and obviously tighten up the twist ratio.

Not to sound rude but next time you have a question please PM me. It's easier for me to respond and I try to keep this thread as a way for guys to get updates on their orders and obviously see pictures of a bunch of custom bows and custom string color combinations.


----------



## ge superhawk

OK, Thanks Tony! I'll do the PM in the future!


----------



## Tony219er

ge superhawk said:


> OK, Thanks Tony! I'll do the PM in the future!


No problem brother. Let me know if what I recommended doesn't work and we'll see about getting you setup with a new shooting string or whole string and cable set.


----------



## anarchyhunter80

View attachment 2897690
View attachment 2897698
View attachment 2897714
View attachment 2897722

Strings arrived today. All installed and served up. The wife finally decided to get a string stop so I served that up in flo pink as well. I guess the only thing left to do is get her a good pink rest. Thanks Tony the strings shoot and draw great. We didnt have any peep rotation at all. She loves the colors as well.


----------



## Tony219er

anarchyhunter80 said:


> View attachment 2897690
> View attachment 2897698
> View attachment 2897714
> View attachment 2897722
> 
> Strings arrived today. All installed and served up. The wife finally decided to get a string stop so I served that up in flo pink as well. I guess the only thing left to do is get her a good pink rest. Thanks Tony the strings shoot and draw great. We didnt have any peep rotation at all. She loves the colors as well.





anarchyhunter80 said:


> View attachment 2897690
> View attachment 2897698
> View attachment 2897714
> View attachment 2897722
> 
> Strings arrived today. All installed and served up. The wife finally decided to get a string stop so I served that up in flo pink as well. I guess the only thing left to do is get her a good pink rest. Thanks Tony the strings shoot and draw great. We didnt have any peep rotation at all. She loves the colors as well.


Awesome man! Go figure right after we talked about serving for a string stop she decided to get one haha. I sent a few feet of serving material so hopefully you had enough serving to do it and the peep sight.


----------



## anarchyhunter80

Yes sir I had enough from what you sent, plus I have a bunch of flo pink from the last set of strings she had. I used your nocking point serving trick and like that so much that i am going to serve in the nocking point on mine as well.


----------



## Tony219er

anarchyhunter80 said:


> Yes sir I had enough from what you sent, plus I have a bunch of flo pink from the last set of strings she had. I used your nocking point serving trick and like that so much that i am going to serve in the nocking point on mine as well.


Glad the nocking points worked out for you. Was the installation and tuning guide at all helpful?


----------



## Tony219er

Tim Tulio's GT500-
Dark brown and teal


----------



## Tony219er

I really appreciate everyone's patience with me being while I'm absolutely swamped with work.....trust me there's nothing I want more than to get these orders done and shipped as soon as possible. 

The good news is that I have a bunch of bows getting finished up this weekend so I'll be in touch with you guys in a few days!


----------



## anarchyhunter80

Glad the nocking points worked out for you. Was the installation and tuning guide at all helpful?[/QUOTE]

I read through them but didn't need to make any adjustments. I have tuned before so I had a general understanding of it all. But I kept them for future reference.


----------



## Tony219er

Ty Smith's Allegiance-
Solid black on black 

61#
29"
382 grs
270 fps


----------



## Tony219er

James Mitchell's Monster XLR8-
Solid flo green


----------



## Tony219er

Tim Tulio's GT500-
Dark brown and teal 

63# 
28.5"
388 grs 
274 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Jacob Jordan's Prodigy-
Sand, sage, dark brown with black pinstripe 

66# 
27.5"
372 grs
287 fps


----------



## Tony219er

James Mitchell's "Custom Shop" XLR8-
Solid flo green 

Proveil Reaper riser with Multi Medium Green cams, pockets, and accessories


----------



## Tony219er

Cont'd.


----------



## Tony219er

Brandon Stanley's "Beast Mode" Golden Eagle Predator- 
Black on black 

Too fast to list!


----------



## PAKraig

Tony219er said:


> Brandon Stanley's "Beast Mode" Golden Eagle Predator-
> Black on black
> 
> Too fast to list!


Where's his D350? :tongue:


----------



## Tony219er

Richard Unruh's CPXL-
Flo yellow with black double pinstripe


----------



## R.U.HAPPY?

Tony219er said:


> Richard Unruh's CPXL-
> Flo yellow with black double pinstripe


Yes! Me gusta!


----------



## Tony219er

R.U.HAPPY? said:


> Yes! Me gusta!


Well I'm not sure what me gusta means but hopefully it's good lol. Regardless your strings are served up and will ship tomorrow! I went with a combination of your serving color preferences....black on the cable ends and flo yellow everywhere else.


----------



## Tony219er

Steve Tracy's D340-
Cranberry and black


----------



## Tony219er

Matt Owen's RPM 360-
Black with silver pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Hank Hull's Experience-
Black and red


----------



## Tony219er

Adam Wipfli's PSE Decree-
Black with bright orange and red tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Adam Wipfli's Carbon Overdrive-
Flo yellow, silver with black pinstripe


----------



## R.U.HAPPY?

Tony219er said:


> Well I'm not sure what me gusta means but hopefully it's good lol. Regardless your strings are served up and will ship tomorrow! I went with a combination of your serving color preferences....black on the cable ends and flo yellow everywhere else.


Me gusta = I like it!  I can't wait to get these installed and shooting. They're looking great!


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Adam Wipfli's PSE Decree-
> Black with bright orange and red tiger streaks


Not sure what happened here but I posted the wrong pictures.


----------



## Tony219er

R.U.HAPPY? said:


> Me gusta = I like it!  I can't wait to get these installed and shooting. They're looking great!


Good deal.


----------



## Tony219er

Steven Tracy's Hoyt Kobalt-
Flo pink and black


----------



## Tony219er

George Jones' High Country Iron Mace-
Flo yellow, tan, black pinstripe 
Flo yellow cables


----------



## Tony219er

Johnathan Stanley's Experience-
Flo yellow with tan and black tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Thomas Dayum's RPM 360-
Red and silver


----------



## Tony219er

Jason Thompson's Carbon Spyder ZT-
Cedar, tan, with black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Jason Thompson's RPM 360-
Fire Tiger


----------



## Tony219er

Ok the following bows will be done and shipped by Monday evening. I'll get pictures and specs posted by Monday or Tuesday. Thanks again for your guy's patience. 

Matt Owen
Steve Tracy (x2)
Johnathan Stanley
Hank Hull


----------



## Tony219er

Well guys I hate to say it but I've been thinking about cutting down on the amount of bows I take in for strings and tuning work. Lately it's been too much for me to work a full time day job and work on strings and bows after work which has pretty much been another full time job 7 days a week.....don't get me wrong I really enjoy it and enjoy helping people out but lately I've had to miss out on some of my daughter's high school soccer just to try and keep up and I hate not being there. 

Just to be clear I'm not shutting down entirely and not even sure yet if I'm going to cut back, but one things for sure and that is even if I stop taking bows I will NOT stop building strings. I can easily build 10 sets a week at a much quicker turn around and not be overwhelmed. 

I'll keep you guys posted, 
Tony


----------



## loveha

Family > Side Business
As a military brat, and a former Marine my self (no family, but plenty of fellow Marines who did) I understand.
We all know you are busier than a one legged man in an ass kicking contest. I know if I were to send something in, it could take some time, and may get pushed back a week or two. I think we all do, but we are willing to wait. Life is to short to be missing out on stuff like your daughters sports events. I grew up without my dad being at a lot of mine when I was growing up. Unless Bow Fitters is helping pay a bill or two, it should be coming in last priority to family. I think any decent man would understand is willing to wait an extra day or two for their bow.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Ok the following bows will be done and shipped by Monday evening. I'll get pictures and specs posted by Monday or Tuesday. Thanks again for your guy's patience.
> 
> Matt Owen
> Steve Tracy (x2)
> Johnathan Stanley
> Hank Hull


I knew I was forgetting somebody. Thomas Dayum's on that list too!


----------



## Tony219er

loveha said:


> Family > Side Business
> As a military brat, and a former Marine my self (no family, but plenty of fellow Marines who did) I understand.
> We all know you are busier than a one legged man in an ass kicking contest. I know if I were to send something in, it could take some time, and may get pushed back a week or two. I think we all do, but we are willing to wait. *Life is to short to be missing out on stuff like your daughters sports events*. I grew up without my dad being at a lot of mine when I was growing up. Unless Bow Fitters is helping pay a bill or two, it should be coming in last priority to family. I think any decent man would understand is willing to wait an extra day or two for their bow.


Time is one thing you can never get back and unfortunately it flies by. Turn around time will be one of the main factors in deciding what I want to do, I hate always being behind and hate the long turn around times as much as anyone. It'll be nice to just get caught up for once LOL.


----------



## Tony219er

Hey guys unfortunately all the bows I was planning on getting shipped today didn't.

I had an accident this afternoon at about 4 pm in which a bow flew out of the press while I was adjusting draw length and the cam smashed me in the face and sit my lip wide open and knocked out my front teeth. I just left the ER and am headed to the dentist to see what can be done. Crazy to be posting this but I feel bad that I'm not going to be able to ship the bows like I said I would.


----------



## pavco330

Ouch...here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## Biggamehunterto

Hope you will be ok


----------



## JHENS87

Dang Tony. Take care of yourself then get to those soccer games.


----------



## Bucktamer01

I pray that you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Probe 97

Hope you feel better Tony, you need to take some time and recover man.


----------



## alundy18

Hope you start feeling better!! Here is to a speedy recovery for a great guy!


----------



## Tony219er

Thanks guys I appreciate all the kind words. I'm in a world of pain right now and just can't believe that this happened, totally my fault. 

Unfortunately it's a lot worse than I thought and the people at the ER are totally inept. The damage inside my mouth is 10x worse than the cut outside. Turns out that my upper jaw is fractured above my front teeth and the gum separated which left 4 teeth pretty much flapping. Thankfully the dentist found all this and stitched up the gum to allow the fracture to heal......also had to do two root canals and fused the 4 teeth together to stabilize them until the bone heals. The dumbass ER personnel didn't even lift my upper lip or take any x-rays to check for damage.


----------



## bowtech2006

Get better Tony, man that sucks!!


----------



## Tony219er

bowtech2006 said:


> Get better Tony, man that sucks!!


I'm just glad it wasn't my eye. It could have been much worse.


----------



## R.U.HAPPY?

Man Tony I feel for u! U have enough going on without this yet! Keep ur head up. 

I was able to install the new string and cable set tonight and couldn't b happier! A huge thank you!

View attachment 2957130
View attachment 2957154


----------



## Tony219er

R.U.HAPPY? said:


> Man Tony I feel for u! U have enough going on without this yet! Keep ur head up.
> 
> I was able to install the new string and cable set tonight and couldn't b happier! A huge thank you!
> 
> View attachment 2957130
> View attachment 2957154


Thanks man. That looks great man, I had an RPM that looked alot like that.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Hey guys unfortunately all the bows I was planning on getting shipped today didn't.
> 
> I had an accident this afternoon at about 4 pm in which a bow flew out of the press while I was adjusting draw length and the cam smashed me in the face and sit my lip wide open and knocked out my front teeth. I just left the ER and am headed to the dentist to see what can be done. Crazy to be posting this but I feel bad that I'm not going to be able to ship the bows like I said I would.


This is the piece that got me. High Country Iron Mace cam to the face....looks like my grill dented it a little bit but ultimately metal always wins against flesh.


----------



## Probe 97

After you heal up you need a vacation and some time off! Hope you feel better soon man, damn High Country!


----------



## Stumpknocker

I imagine I would be gun shy around a bow press for a while and would likely be wearing a football helmet around the shop for a long time after that hit. Glad there's no permanent damage and looking forward to my new strings whenever you feel up to it and not a day sooner. Best wishes on a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tony219er

Stumpknocker said:


> I imagine I would be gun shy around a bow press for a while and would likely be wearing a football helmet around the shop for a long time after that hit. Glad there's no permanent damage and looking forward to my new strings whenever you feel up to it and not a day sooner. Best wishes on a speedy recovery.


I'm not gonna lie that I am definitely a little uneasy about the whole thing but I'll get over it.


----------



## Tony219er

I tried working a little bit last night which sucked lol. I'm feeling sore and drained, pretty much feel like I got hit by a truck. Anyways here's your strings Bruce. 

Bruce Landreth's Energy 35-
Black and red with silver pinstripe


----------



## JHENS87

you'd probably feel better had you been hit by the truck


----------



## Tony219er

JHENS87 said:


> you'd probably feel better had you been hit by the truck


No kidding right. I'm surprised at how sore and shutdown my body feels from a facial injury. I guess any trauma takes it's toll on the body. I just want to get back at it and at least feel 75%, right now it feels like I'm at about 30%.


----------



## JHENS87

better take it easy. overworking yourself might make it worse for you


----------



## Sfpatriot1

Hoping for a fast recovery brother. I can relate on how it feels when you could have avoided a serious injury. I once got too comfortable while at the reloading bench, the blast of a magnum large rifle primer is pretty serious. Nothing like your injurys though. I did leave some stains in the seat though. Lol. Once you get recovered, i would love for a new string and cables with a tune on my 09 bowtech air raid.


----------



## Tony219er

Sfpatriot1 said:


> Hoping for a fast recovery brother. I can relate on how it feels when you could have avoided a serious injury. I once got too comfortable while at the reloading bench, the blast of a magnum large rifle primer is pretty serious. Nothing like your injurys though. I did leave some stains in the seat though. Lol. Once you get recovered, i would love for a new string and cables with a tune on my 09 bowtech air raid.


Yikes! I'm sure that was butt puckering.


----------



## Tony219er

Buddy Dletz's D350-
Red and silver


----------



## Tony219er

I'm going to attempt to get back in the shop tomorrow morning and work a full day. Hopefully it goes well because I've fallen way behind now and am sincerely apologetic. However I will catch up and will be working my ass off to do so.


----------



## nicko

Sorry to hear about this Tony but glad to hear it wasn't worse. 

Take some time off to heal up and recharge. The work will still be there when you are ready to resume because your strings and work are that good. If you just wanted to build strings and get out of the tuning end of things, nobody would blame you. Your kids are only young once and this time in their life is priceless. Don't let it slip past you. Family comes first.


----------



## sniper lt

sorry to hear about your accident, hope you feel better and have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tony219er

nicko said:


> Sorry to hear about this Tony but glad to hear it wasn't worse.
> 
> Take some time off to heal up and recharge. The work will still be there when you are ready to resume because your strings and work are that good. If you just wanted to build strings and get out of the tuning end of things, nobody would blame you. Your kids are only young once and this time in their life is priceless. Don't let it slip past you. Family comes first.





sniper lt said:


> sorry to hear about your accident, hope you feel better and have a speedy recovery.


Thanks guys. I'll be better than ever before I know it. 

Unfortunately heeling takes time but I've had plenty of injuries in my time, including a car accident 7 years ago in which my lower teeth went all the way through my lower lip. That one took awhile to heel being a through and through cut which required stitches inside and outside the lip......so I'm no stranger to facial trauma lol.


----------



## Tony219er

Steve Tracy's D340-
Cranberry and black 

68#
28.75"
362 grs
306 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Cheyenne Tracy's Kobalt-
Flo pink and black 

46#
27"
298 grs
235 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Thomas Dayum's RPM 360-
Red and silver 

65# 
29.5"
426 grs
306 fps


----------



## ex-wolverine

Tony219er said:


> This is the piece that got me. High Country Iron Mace cam to the face....looks like my grill dented it a little bit but ultimately metal always wins against flesh.


Get well soon buddy


----------



## Tony219er

Matt Owen's RPM 360-
Black with silver pinstripe 

73# 
29"
468 grs
300 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Josh Satermo's RPM 360-
Black and red with silver pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

The following bows will be done and shipped tomorrow afternoon. I will have all your guys pics and specs uploaded by then as well. 

Hank Hull
Johnathan Stanley
Matt Owen
Preston Cobb


----------



## Tony219er

Johnathan Stanley's Experience-
Flo yellow with tan and black tiger streaks 

63# 
28.5"
430 grs
281 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Well guys I hate to say it but I'm pretty sure I'm done taking in bows for strings and tuning work, I will however still do it for locals and repeat customers. Lately there's been a few guys who made doing what I love and enjoy doing a less than enjoyable experience, not only that but I have a lot of stuff going on that I just need to take a little break. I want to thank everyone for the support over the years and I'll most likely be back at it sooner than later. 

I will most definitely still build strings, fill string orders, and help guys who want or need tuning help. I have like 3 bows left here to be finished up and after that I will be concentrating on string orders and nothing but string orders. 

I also still have at least 3-5 more dental/oral surgeon appointments over the next few weeks so please bear with me, I will be doing everything I can to get caught up and back to a clean slate.....I can NOT wait for that day!


----------



## JP61

Good luck on whatever you decide to do. I always enjoyed looking at the pics of the strings you make. You are a true craftsman at what you do, and with that, comes demand. Maybe the demand can be too much at times? Anyway , take a break, get caught up and hopefully in the future there are more pics to check out.


----------



## tony1313

Hang in there Tony, Heal up and spend time with the family. all work and no play is not good, I went down that path.....hope you have a fast recovery....


----------



## JHENS87

sad that a few bad apples can ruin a good thing. Take care of yourself Tony. I'll be getting a set of strings from you somehow in a few months. Take some time and spend it with the family, and let that dang mouth heal up. hate to see what'd happen if you had a release slip or something and punch yourself lol


----------



## Tony219er

Marc Goff's Invasion-
Red, silver, with black pinstripe 

62#
29.5"
388 grs 
297 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Preston Cobb's Insanity CPX-
Black, charcoal, with red pinstripe 

72# 
28"
446 grs
290 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Hank Hull's Experience-
Red and black 

Specs to follow....


----------



## Probe 97

Tony219er said:


> Well guys I hate to say it but I'm pretty sure I'm done taking in bows for strings and tuning work, I will however still do it for locals and repeat customers. Lately there's been a few guys who made doing what I love and enjoy doing a less than enjoyable experience, not only that but I have a lot of stuff going on that I just need to take a little break. I want to thank everyone for the support over the years and I'll most likely be back at it sooner than later.
> 
> I will most definitely still build strings, fill string orders, and help guys who want or need tuning help. I have like 3 bows left here to be finished up and after that I will be concentrating on string orders and nothing but string orders.
> 
> I also still have at least 3-5 more dental/oral surgeon appointments over the next few weeks so please bear with me, I will be doing everything I can to get caught up and back to a clean slate.....I can NOT wait for that day!


I had to read it twice because I couldn't believe it, sorry to see you going Tony. Truly one the best tuners and string builders without a doubt!!


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Hank Hull's Experience-
> Red and black
> 
> Specs to follow....


73# 
29"
460 grs
291 fps


----------



## Tony219er

While doing a little organizing this evening I found a bunch of strings that were either built for my personal bows that I didn't end up using or they were from orders that were changed. 

All of these are new and unused built with Brownell's Fury material and served with BCY's Halo and/or 3D......center servings are a mix of 0.021" 62XS, 0.017" Halo, and 0.018" Angel Majesty. 

Any set $60 tyd. PayPal, credit card, or USPS money orders are all accepted forms of payment. 

1) D340/350- White with tan, black tiger streaks 









2) Experience or Insanity CPX- flo orange with silver, black tiger streaks 









3) Experience or Insanity CPX- flo pink, electric blue 









4) Invasion- white with tan, black tiger streaks 









5) Invasion- solid flo pink 









6) Invasion- flo orange, flo yellow 









7) G3 Element, #3 cam- sage, sand, dark brown tri-color


----------



## Tony219er

JP61 said:


> Good luck on whatever you decide to do. I always enjoyed looking at the pics of the strings you make. You are a true craftsman at what you do, and with that, comes demand. Maybe the demand can be too much at times? Anyway , take a break, get caught up and hopefully in the future there are more pics to check out.


Have no fear brother, I will still be building strings so you bet I'll post pics as usual.



tony1313 said:


> Hang in there Tony, Heal up and spend time with the family. all work and no play is not good, I went down that path.....hope you have a fast recovery....


Thanks man.



JHENS87 said:


> sad that a few bad apples can ruin a good thing. Take care of yourself Tony. I'll be getting a set of strings from you somehow in a few months. Take some time and spend it with the family, and let that dang mouth heal up. hate to see what'd happen if you had a release slip or something and punch yourself lol


Hahahah! That'd be my luck for sure. There's multiple reasons I've been thinking about taking a break and the few people who were less than pleasant did it for me. I do this stuff because I genuinely enjoy it so if I'm not there's no reason to do so.



Probe 97 said:


> I had to read it twice because I couldn't believe it, sorry to see you going Tony. Truly one the best tuners and string builders without a doubt!!


I'm not going anywhere or closing shop brother, I just need some down time. Like I said I will still build strings as normal because it's nowhere near as time consuming as doing strings and tuning work. I seem to get a ton of problem child bows that take forever to get right, in those cases I end up PAYING to tune someone's bow!


----------



## Tony219er

Johnathan Stanley's Invasion-
Shooting string- flo green with tan/dark brown tiger streaks and black pinstripe 
Cables- solid flo green


----------



## Tony219er

Did a little shooting this afternoon for the first time in weeks to make sure the Invasion is ready to eat in a couple weeks. I figured I'd try a few Exodus swept blades since I've always shot the full blade version......well it's hard not to like results like this when you're BH tuning. 

50 yds plastic cap nail vs FMJ Injexion 400 w/Exodus swept blade. I don't think you could hit the nail head more dead on! Sucks to sacrifice a ferrule but it's good times.


----------



## Probe 97

Nice shooting Tony, hope you're starting to feel better man!


----------



## Tony219er

Probe 97 said:


> Nice shooting Tony, hope you're starting to feel better man!


Thanks brother. I'm starting to feel a little better, 4 root canals in a row on 4 consecutive teeth will likely take it out of anybody. The main concern was if my upper jaw would heal properly because there was pieces of bone missing, and well your body doesn't grow or produce more bone. Thankfully everything seems to be going good and no metal or anything like that needed. We're pretty much slowly but surely piecing humpty dumpty back together lol.


----------



## Da Nooch

Sorry to hear about your accident Tony...Glad your recovering quickly and still able to make a friggin shot like that from FIFTY! Holy Shhhh! Just thought I'd let you know, that I finally put the strings you made for me on my Invasion....That thing is sooo friggin quiet and smokin man! I LOVE IT!!!! Get well man...


----------



## Tony219er

Da Nooch said:


> Sorry to hear about your accident Tony...Glad your recovering quickly and still able to make a friggin shot like that from FIFTY! Holy Shhhh! Just thought I'd let you know, that I finally put the strings you made for me on my Invasion....That thing is sooo friggin quiet and smokin man! I LOVE IT!!!! Get well man...


Hey brother I'm glad they're working out for you. I guess the only fortunate thing to happen was getting hit on the left side of my face. Being right handed the string is not at all near that side of the mouth.


----------



## Tony219er

Keith Kanzler's Invasion-
White with tan/brown/black tiger streaks 

60# 
27.75"
352 grs
288 fps


----------



## dlh30m

Ever done strings or tune for an apa m6?


----------



## Tony219er

Nick Stern's Bowtech Boss-
Solid blue


----------



## Tony219er

Matt Heilman's Prodigy (cables only)-
Bright yellow, bright orange, cranberry tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

dlh30m said:


> Ever done strings or tune for an apa m6?


I've built string and cable sets for the APA bows but I don't recall tuning any of them. They should be pretty straight forward with the traditional dual cam system allowing you to control the limb tips/cam lean on both ends.


----------



## dlh30m

Pmed


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

Tony, just got the new strings on my invasion. Really happy with them, I think the silver, white and black pin stripe looks great.

Thanks again.


----------



## Tony219er

Blackhawkhunter said:


> Tony, just got the new strings on my invasion. Really happy with them, I think the silver, white and black pin stripe looks great.
> 
> Thanks again.


It sure does! They look awesome and I'm glad you like them. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## hogman22

Tony, you still got those Invasion strings you posted a few days back for 60 bucks? How much would 4-6 speed buttons cost? What color do you recommend


----------



## Tony219er

hogman22 said:


> Tony, you still got those Invasion strings you posted a few days back for 60 bucks? How much would 4-6 speed buttons cost? What color do you recommend


I'm not sure which ones you're referring to? Here's a thread with what I have and what has been sold. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3049058


----------



## orarcher

Stuff is still looking killer man !!!


----------



## SpeedStar

Tony, really sorry to hear about your accident and the issues with some customers that has brought you to your decision. My Prodigy set you made is still great and will need some for my Fanatic soon.
I was wondering if you mind sharing how the bow came out of the press? Maybe it can save someone else from experiencing the same fate. Again sorry to hear this.


----------



## Tony219er

Kraig Taylor's D350- 
Fire Tiger (red/bright orange and black/bright yellow).....shooting string only


----------



## Tony219er

Chad Burns' Experience-
Red and black 

70# 
29"
408 grs
302 fps


----------



## wishbull300

Pm sent


----------



## Tony219er

wishbull300 said:


> Pm sent


I don't see a PM from you?


----------



## Tony219er

orarcher said:


> Stuff is still looking killer man !!!


Thanks man. 



SpeedStar said:


> Tony, really sorry to hear about your accident and the issues with some customers that has brought you to your decision. My Prodigy set you made is still great and will need some for my Fanatic soon.
> I was wondering if you mind sharing how the bow came out of the press? Maybe it can save someone else from experiencing the same fate. Again sorry to hear this.


I'm glad to hear that and would be happy to build a set for your Fanatic.

The incident with the bow was my fault and happened while using a draw stop finger which doesn't fully contain the limb tips. I was trying to adjust a stuck module screw and the force from me trying to get that screw loose apparently caused the bow to rotate slightly and pop up and out of the press.....I had a friend here while doing the bow so I can honestly say while he and I were talking I wasn't paying 100% of my attention to the bow. Kinda hard to explain so I'll just say, be careful with those draw stop fingers on an EZ press and pay attention to whatever it is you're working on.


----------



## Tony219er

Another one bites the dust, and another one's gone, and another one's gone, another one bites the dust lol. 

My youngest brother's Invasion blew up this morning while shooting it after his morning hunt......thankfully it didn't happen while drawing on a deer of a lifetime, more importantly he wasn't hurt. Bottom limb delaminated and set off a chain reaction which caused the other bottom limbs surface laminate to slip. The bow was held together by one cable which kept it from coming completely apart. All I can say is I'm starting to get pretty scared of shooting B(L)OWTECH's.


----------



## SpeedStar

Thanks Tony. Sorry you got hurt and hopeful you heal up soon. I'll be in touch for my Fanatic.


----------



## orarcher

Tony219er said:


> Another one bites the dust, and another one's gone, and another one's gone, another one bites the dust lol.
> 
> My youngest brother's Invasion blew up this morning while shooting it after his morning hunt......thankfully it didn't happen while drawing on a deer of a lifetime, more importantly he wasn't hurt. Bottom limb delaminated and set off a chain reaction which caused the other bottom limbs surface laminate to slip. The bow was held together by one cable which kept it from coming completely apart. All I can say is I'm starting to get pretty scared of shooting B(L)OWTECH's.


Holy chit !! Ya glad your brother wasn't hurt. Good luck to your continued recovery !!!


----------



## Tony219er

orarcher said:


> Holy chit !! Ya glad your brother wasn't hurt. Good luck to your continued recovery !!!


I know right, it must be something with the Predator Fall Grey bows.....first it was my D340, then this Invasion. 

I'm pretty much back to normal minus the fact that I can't eat anything that involves chewing or biting with my front teeth......which is pretty much anything good lol. I can't wait until these last couple root canals and crowns are done because I'm going to get the biggest f'n cheeseburger in the world, probably a quad stack Baconator and destroy that sum *****!


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Another one bites the dust, and another one's gone, and another one's gone, another one bites the dust lol.
> 
> My youngest brother's Invasion blew up this morning while shooting it after his morning hunt......thankfully it didn't happen while drawing on a deer of a lifetime, more importantly he wasn't hurt. Bottom limb delaminated and set off a chain reaction which caused the other bottom limbs surface laminate to slip. The bow was held together by one cable which kept it from coming completely apart. All I can say is I'm starting to get pretty scared of shooting B(L)OWTECH's.


I must say Bowtech's customer service comes through for me again, I have a new set of limbs and cams being overnighted. Many thanks to Chris at Bowtech for taking care of this issue about as fast as you can. I don't think it should have happened in the first place but regardless it did and it's being taken care of. I'll be honest I'm pretty reluctant to even touch a bow after these past few weeks, it's been nerve wracking to say the least. 

On a different note, I will most likely have two beautiful, "Custom Shop" Invasion's for sale here soon......one Predator Fall Grey riser with black limbs, the other one an AP Snow riser with black limbs. Anyone interested let me know.


----------



## PAKraig

Tony219er said:


> I must say Bowtech's customer service comes through for me again, I have a new set of limbs and cams being overnighted. Many thanks to Chris at Bowtech for taking care of this issue about as fast as you can. I don't think it should have happened in the first place but regardless it did and it's being taken care of. I'll be honest I'm pretty reluctant to even touch a bow after these past few weeks, it's been nerve wracking to say the least.
> 
> On a different note, I will most likely have two beautiful, "Custom Shop" Invasion's for sale here soon......one Predator Fall Grey riser with black limbs, the other one an AP Snow riser with black limbs. Anyone interested let me know.


Must be nice to be given preferential treatment, Tony. Each time I needed limbs it took 2 weeks and then 1 full week......during hunting season.....and that was on a 9 month old bow, not a disco'd 3+ year old bow


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> Must be nice to be given preferential treatment, Tony. Each time I needed limbs it took 2 weeks and then 1 full week......during hunting season.....and that was on a 9 month old bow, not a disco'd 3+ year old bow


I knew I shouldn't have posted anything regarding the handling of the issue, but honestly I believe in giving credit where credit is due. As far as getting preferential treatment I don't know, but as with anything and everything in life it's all about who you know.....I'm just a normal guy who shoots Bowtech's bows and have supported them since 2007. All you ever read on here is how terrible Bowtech's customer service is but that has not been my experience.....that's why I posted this. 

I understand yours and anyone else's frustration when waiting for parts, it sucks but regardless of the company it's not realistic for them to be overnighting parts to everyone who needs them. IMO 3-5 business days is a realistic and acceptable time frame to get parts to a customer or dealer in need.


----------



## PAKraig

Tony219er said:


> I knew I shouldn't have posted anything regarding the handling of the issue, but honestly I believe in giving credit where credit is due. As far as getting preferential treatment I don't know, but as with anything and everything in life it's all about who you know.....I'm just a normal guy who shoots Bowtech's bows and have supported them since 2007. All you ever read on here is how terrible Bowtech's customer service is but that has not been my experience.....that's why I posted this.
> 
> I understand yours and anyone else's frustration when waiting for parts, it sucks but regardless of the company it's not realistic for them to be overnighting parts to everyone who needs them. IMO 3-5 business days is a realistic and acceptable time frame to get parts to a customer or dealer in need.


PM'd you instead of jacking your thread.


----------



## Tony219er

Adam Wipfli's PSE Decree-
Black with bright yellow and red tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Adam Wipfli's PSE Decree-
> Black with bright yellow and red tiger streaks


OK so I built these the other night but forgot that I already built and shipped this exact set so these are up for sale.

PSE Decree- $60 tyd


----------



## Dan7168

Hope all is well, just saw the posts about you no longer tuning. I was looking forward to have you tune a bow for me after all the good things I have heard. So you can disregard my PM and I hope you get back to doing it in the future.


----------



## Tony219er

Dan7168 said:


> Hope all is well, just saw the posts about you no longer tuning. I was looking forward to have you tune a bow for me after all the good things I have heard. So you can disregard my PM and I hope you get back to doing it in the future.


I didn't see your PM but I'm still taking a few bows in for strings and tuning work, just not nearly as many as I was. Let me know if I can help you with anything.


----------



## Tony219er

Moe Salinas' Destroyer 350-
Black, charcoal, with red pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Dana Swisher's Katera XL-
Solid flo green


----------



## Dan7168

Tony219er said:


> I didn't see your PM but I'm still taking a few bows in for strings and tuning work, just not nearly as many as I was. Let me know if I can help you with anything.


That's great news! I would really love for you to put some strings on and tune my bow after the season ends here. I will send you a PM when I am ready and we can go over the details


----------



## Tony219er

Bryan Duffaut's Energy 32-
Flo green, flo purple, with charcoal grey pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Will Degregorio's 82nd Airborne-
Hunter green, dark brown


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Bryan Duffaut's Energy 32-
> Flo green, flo purple, with charcoal grey pinstripe


I just love how the clear servings look when used over the bright and fluorescent colors.


----------



## Bryan.d

Tony, 
Threads look great. Better than I expected. Can't wait to get them on the bow!


----------



## PREZ

Hey Tony....just place an order on you site.
Steve from NJ.


----------



## Tony219er

TJ Gutierrez's CS 34 ZT-
Flo pink with flo pink serving


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Tony, what kind of speed nocks are you using?


----------



## Tony219er

PREZ said:


> Hey Tony....just place an order on you site.
> Steve from NJ.


Thanks for your continued support Steve. 


NoDeerInIowa said:


> Tony, what kind of speed nocks are you using?


Pine Ridge.


----------



## rackmasterlgw

Glad to see all the pictures turned up.They have helped a lot of guys.


----------



## tgutierrez91

Tony219er said:


> TJ Gutierrez's CS 34 ZT-
> Flo pink with flo pink serving


Can't wait to slap them on and get everything ready to roll for the new year archery hunt here in AZ. Thanks again tony! If anyone's looking for top notch service and strings, don't be hesitant. Only guy I will purchase from


----------



## Tony219er

Moe Salinas D350- Black, charcoal, with red pinstripe 

Specs to follow.....


----------



## Tony219er

Johnathan Stanley's Invasion- flo green with tan/dark brown tiger streaks, and black pinstripe 

Specs to follow:


----------



## Tony219er

tgutierrez91 said:


> Can't wait to slap them on and get everything ready to roll for the new year archery hunt here in AZ. Thanks again tony! If anyone's looking for top notch service and strings, don't be hesitant. Only guy I will purchase from


Thanks TJ, hopefully you received them because I had a batch of strings I sent out last week get all jacked up by the postal service. They went all over the place before finally showing up at the appropriate destination.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Johnathan Stanley's Invasion- flo green with tan/dark brown tiger streaks, and black pinstripe
> 
> Specs to follow:


62# 
28.5"
418 grs
279 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Moe Salinas D350- Black, charcoal, with red pinstripe
> 
> Specs to follow.....


62# 
25.75"
300 grs
288 fps


----------



## tgutierrez91

Tony219er said:


> Thanks TJ, hopefully you received them because I had a batch of strings I sent out last week get all jacked up by the postal service. They went all over the place before finally showing up at the appropriate destination.


I did end up getting them this week, no worries. Appreciate the great service as always


----------



## ka_key02

Tony219er said:


> 62#
> 25.75"
> 300 grs
> 288 fps


These look awesome! I can't wait to get my Invasion strings just like 'em!


----------



## Tony219er

Daniel Howard's APA M6-
Red, black with red serving


----------



## Tony219er

Cameron Key's Invasion-
Black, charcoal, with red pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Steve Preziosi's RPM 360-
Black, white, with red pinstripe


----------



## dlh30m

They look awesome

Sent from my N9130 using Tapatalk


----------



## ka_key02

Tony219er said:


> Cameron Key's Invasion-
> Black, charcoal, with red pinstripe


They look great, can't wait to get them on and tuned! The Apex 7 is next after Christmas! Thanks Tony!


----------



## Tony219er

Eric Amundson's Insanity CPX-
Charcoal, black, with red pinstripe


----------



## bhunter23

do you have and strings made to go with the new typhoon color, with orange cams, thinking of a black, charcoal and orange combo


----------



## Tony219er

bhunter23 said:


> do you have and strings made to go with the new typhoon color, with orange cams, thinking of a black, charcoal and orange combo


No unfortunately I don't have any pictures of that color combo.


----------



## newbowthunder

Pm sent


----------



## Tony219er

Bill Wheatley's Experience-
Flo green and black


----------



## Tony219er

Harold Love's Fanatic-
Black, silver, flo yellow pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

*Christmas String SALE!*

OK guys a bunch of members have been asking about a Christmas sale so I am going to go ahead and have one. It will start tomorrow December 19th and run through December 27th. 

$70 shipped for any 1-3 color string and cable set (the ONLY exclusions will be the 5 piece harnesses, OK Archery, Prime, Mathews HTR/NO Cam, etc). *The Mathews Monster's and Chill's WILL BE included in this sale!* All strings will come with Pine Ridge speed buttons and kisser buttons if specified. All orders will come with matching d-loop rope and enough serving for peep tie in's.

All strings will be Brownell's Fury mat'l and will be served with 3D on the shooting string, Halo on the cables, and Halo or Majesty center servings. All orders will need to be placed on my website and Gift Card vouchers will also be available again. As of right now build time will be approximately 10-14 days and may vary depending on orders.

Thanks again and I hope everyone has a Great Holiday Season!
Tony


----------



## ChrisG45

Sounds great,ill be ordering a set,thanks Tony,have a great Christmas !!!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

ChrisG45 said:


> Sounds great,ill be ordering a set,thanks Tony,have a great Christmas !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I look forward to building a set for you. The sale prices are up now so you guys can place your orders anytime now.


----------



## Tony219er

Harold Love's Fanatic-
Black, silver, flo yellow pinstripe 

60# 
28.5"
512 grs
225 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Taylor Jones' Chill X-
Solid red

71# 
31.5"
506 grs
290 fps


----------



## taterjones20

^^^ Looks great man! Can't wait to shoot it! And that's going to be a lot of kinetic energy!


----------



## loveha

Looks awesome Tony. Thanks again, can't wait to get her back.


----------



## Tony219er

Brian Latka's Creed XS-
Cedar, cocobola, and black tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Larry Butterfield's Specialist- 
Red string, black cables


----------



## Tony219er

Gordon Longs Chill R-
Bright orange, hunter green, with flo green pinstripe.....bright orange yokes


----------



## Tony219er

Dom Rastelli's Invasion-
Red and silver


----------



## Tony219er

taterjones20 said:


> ^^^ Looks great man! Can't wait to shoot it! And that's going to be a lot of kinetic energy!


Yes sir, she definitely packs a punch! 

I'm dropping yours and "loveha's" off at FedEx tomorrow but I'm assuming Christmas is going to slow down the transit times. 


loveha said:


> Looks awesome Tony. Thanks again, can't wait to get her back.


Glad you like it. IMO the Fanatic is one of the best target bows so far.


----------



## redwings423

Tony219er said:


> Bright orange, hunter green, with flo green pinstripe.....bright orange yokes/


Those look great, can't wait. Thanks Tony


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Brian Latka's Creed XS-
> Cedar, cocobola, and black tiger streaks


These should look pretty badass on a Lost Camo Mathews.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Larry Butterfield's Specialist-
> Red string, black cables


Larry I tried doing the red servings over the black cables and it didn't look good. You could see the black through the servings which made the red look maroon. For that reason I went with black.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Gordon Longs Chill R-
> Bright orange, hunter green, with flo green pinstripe.....bright orange yokes


These turned out alot better than I envisioned.


----------



## Tony219er

redwings423 said:


> Those look great, can't wait. Thanks Tony


My pleasure man, let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Tony219er

Larry Butterfield's Specialist-
Nothing fancy, solid black on black


----------



## Tony219er

Micheal Orlandi's Dominator 3D-
Flo yellow, flo orange, with black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

William Butt's D350-
Black, silver, with red pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Micheal Orlandi's Dominator 3D-
> Flo yellow, flo orange, with black pinstripe


All served up.....


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> OK guys a bunch of members have been asking about a Christmas sale so I am going to go ahead and have one. It will start tomorrow December 19th and run through December 27th.
> 
> $70 shipped for any 1-3 color string and cable set (the ONLY exclusions will be the 5 piece harnesses, OK Archery, Prime, Mathews HTR/NO Cam, etc). *The Mathews Monster's and Chill's WILL BE included in this sale!* All strings will come with Pine Ridge speed buttons and kisser buttons if specified. All orders will come with matching d-loop rope and enough serving for peep tie in's.
> 
> All strings will be Brownell's Fury mat'l and will be served with 3D on the shooting string, Halo on the cables, and Halo or Majesty center servings. All orders will need to be placed on my website and Gift Card vouchers will also be available again. As of right now build time will be approximately 10-14 days and may vary depending on orders.
> 
> Thanks again and I hope everyone has a Great Holiday Season!
> Tony


Happy New Year guys and gals! I have decided to extend the sale until Sunday the 3rd. The sale prices are still up on my website and disregard that it says the sale ends December 27th. 

Anyways I hope everyone is safe and enjoying some time off......I know I am while I sit in the goose pit waiting for the waves of honkers!


----------



## PREZ

Hey Tony....just ordered a Bowtech BT-X.28 ...are you ready to take orders for string s and cables for this bow.

Thanks,
Prez


----------



## Tony219er

Rob Ravel's Conquest 4- 
Charcoal with black servings 

62# 
28.5"
418 grs 
243 fps


----------



## Tony219er

Jeff Vaughan's RPM 360-
Flo purple with flo green pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Jeff Vaughan's Insanity CPX-
Bright orange, red, bright yellow pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

PREZ said:


> Hey Tony....just ordered a Bowtech BT-X.28 ...are you ready to take orders for string s and cables for this bow.
> 
> Thanks,
> Prez


Yeah man whenever you're ready to order.


----------



## PREZ

The minute it hits my hands I will place the order....Thanks.


----------



## Tony219er

Steve Richard's Experience-
Black, charcoal, with flo green pinstripe


----------



## SkinnyPete

Just ordered a set for my D340! Orange and Black, super excited to try out one of Tony's strings, my previous purchases have been EXCELLENT! I can't wait! 
Thanks for making great products Tony!


----------



## Tony219er

Diana Gulini's PSE Source-
Charcoal and cranberry


----------



## Tony219er

Shelly Seifert's Chill R-
Blue, flo green, with black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Daniel Filleman's
PSE Dream Season UF-
Electric blue and flo orange


----------



## Tony219er

SkinnyPete said:


> Just ordered a set for my D340! Orange and Black, super excited to try out one of Tony's strings, my previous purchases have been EXCELLENT! I can't wait!
> Thanks for making great products Tony!


Thanks for your order! I'll post pictures when I get them done.


----------



## kayakfisher

Tony219er said:


> Shelly Seifert's Chill R-
> Blue, flo green, with black pinstripe


 Thanks they look great


----------



## Daniel75

Tony219er said:


> Dan Adamson's Insanity CPX-
> Black with flo yellow and bright orange tiger streaks.


Absolutely sick Tony......I'm thinking this would go good on my Black Anthem No Cam HTR with it's yellow highlights on the limbs and "HTR" on the riser. What do you think?


----------



## Tony219er

Daniel75 said:


> Absolutely sick Tony......I'm thinking this would go good on my Black Anthem No Cam HTR with it's yellow highlights on the limbs and "HTR" on the riser. What do you think?


I'm sure that would look great.


----------



## Tony219er

I know a lot of guys have shown interest in the past for a couple of my custom shop Invasion's so I'm giving a heads up that I'm going to be listing 3 custom shop bows for sale in the classifieds section. All of which are 60# limbs with brand new custom strings. 

Invasion- AP Snow/black limbs with no decals, black Cerakote cams

Invasion- Predator Fall Grey/Black Carbon Core limbs with factory decals 

PSE Evo Max- Flat Dark Earth riser/Black limbs with factory decals


----------



## Tony219er

Cody Covey's Experience-
Red and black


----------



## Tony219er

Tony Berardi's RPM 360-
Flo yellow with red tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Tony Berardi's PSE Rally-
Black, red, with white pinstripe


----------



## bluestreaker

Tony219er said:


> Tony Berardi's RPM 360-
> Flo yellow with red tiger streaks


Wow those look great, gonna look sick on my bow!



Tony219er said:


> Tony Berardi's PSE Rally-
> Black, red, with white pinstripe


Just showed these to my son and he loves them, he's never had custom threads and he's very excited. Thanks Tony I appreciate your hard work!

Tony


----------



## Tony219er

bluestreaker said:


> Wow those look great, gonna look sick on my bow!
> 
> 
> Just showed these to my son and he loves them, he's never had custom threads and he's very excited. Thanks Tony I appreciate your hard work!
> 
> Tony


My pleasure Tony, thanks for your continued support. Do me a favor and email me your address because I can't find it.


----------



## bluestreaker

Tony219er said:


> My pleasure Tony, thanks for your continued support. Do me a favor and email me your address because I can't find it.


Email sent, let me know if you need anything else. Thanks Tony


----------



## Tony219er

Jeff Stout's Insanity CPX-
Hunter green and dark brown


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Tony Berardi's RPM 360-
> Flo yellow with red tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Scott Schlegel's Hoyt Defiant 30-
Flo green and black string 
Flo green cables


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Cody Covey's Experience-
> Red and black


----------



## Tony219er

TJ Gutierrez's Bear Authority-
Flo orange


----------



## Tony219er

TJ Gutierrez's Invasion-
Flo purple


----------



## Tony219er

Kris Rousseau's Chill X-
Tan, cedar, with black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Nadine Perry's RPM 360-
Black and silver


----------



## muskykris

Tony219er said:


> Kris Rousseau's Chill X-
> Tan, cedar, with black pinstripe


These are gonna look great, thanks tony


----------



## Tony219er

Bart Bernasek's Vendetta DC-
Flo yellow, silver, with black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Gilbert Marquez's Prodigy-
Hunter green, black, with silver pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

John Riggs Nitrum Turbo-
Flo pink


----------



## Tony219er

John Riggs Z7 Extreme-
Red


----------



## Tony219er

Rob Gerling's Decree HD-
Black and bright yellow


----------



## Tony219er

Rob Gerling's Decree HD-
Bright yellow, hunter green


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Gilbert Marquez's Prodigy-
> Hunter green, black, with silver pinstripe


This one is Wesley Peterson's, not Gilbert's.


----------



## Tony219er

Gilbert Marquez's Invasion-
Flo green, silver, with black pinstripe


----------



## jriggs2matxt

Tony
The strings look great as usual! Can't wait to put them on! I am sure they will tune very quickly like always!
Thanks again,
Johnny Riggs


----------



## jriggs2matxt

Also a little story for those of you curious about Tony and his character.. Few months ago my friend bought a Mathews No cam and the strings were junk. I called Tony and asked him about making a set for it. He told me he would love to, but that he wasn't very familiar with them just yet. He said he would only build strings that he knew he could put his name on and stand behind. I really appreciated that because not many people would be honest enough to give up a sale. I have no doubt that when he gets to play around with a no cam and builds strings for them to get experience with that type of system, he will be the best on any cam system. Tony, again thank you for your honesty and for the service you have given me over the years. I promise you, if you need a set of threads, you wont find a better string maker. His strings are not only flawless, they tune so easy. My hooter shooter doesn't lie...:darkbeer:


----------



## Tony219er

jriggs2matxt said:


> Tony
> The strings look great as usual! Can't wait to put them on! I am sure they will tune very quickly like always!
> Thanks again,
> Johnny Riggs





jriggs2matxt said:


> Also a little story for those of you curious about Tony and his character.. Few months ago my friend bought a Mathews No cam and the strings were junk. I called Tony and asked him about making a set for it. He told me he would love to, but that he wasn't very familiar with them just yet. He said he would only build strings that he knew he could put his name on and stand behind. I really appreciated that because not many people would be honest enough to give up a sale. I have no doubt that when he gets to play around with a no cam and builds strings for them to get experience with that type of system, he will be the best on any cam system. Tony, again thank you for your honesty and for the service you have given me over the years. I promise you, if you need a set of threads, you wont find a better string maker. His strings are not only flawless, they tune so easy. My hooter shooter doesn't lie...:darkbeer:


Thanks Jonny I appreciate you taking the time to reply in this thread. I actually just came in from serving up a bunch of the strings I recently posted pictures of. All of them are served, packaged, and will be shipped tomorrow.


----------



## Tony219er

Flo orange seems to be the flavor of the day.....

Peter Grey's D350-
Black, flo orange


----------



## Tony219er

Barton Bernasek's Vendetta DC-
Flo orange, silver, with black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Jason Portwood's Prodigy-
Flo orange, silver, with black pinstripe


----------



## gmoneymx

pm sent


----------



## Refuze2falo

Tony219er said:


> Rob Gerling's Decree HD-
> Bright yellow, hunter green





Tony219er said:


> Rob Gerling's Decree HD-
> Black and bright yellow


Thanks!I Finally got around to putting them on tonight. Look great and shoot well so far


----------



## PREZ

Pm sent...


----------



## huntergm1

Tony219er said:


> Gilbert Marquez's Invasion-
> Flo green, silver, with black pinstripe


q

Finally got around installing the strings. Once again Tony, the strings are top notch! Here's my rig all together, riser done in Kryptek Typhon and limbs in carbon fiber.


----------



## AnttiArkku

First picture: Octane set
Second picture: Bow Fitter's set

Bowtech RPM 360
65# (measured)
28" (measured)
450 gr. D6 fmj
Peep and d-loop

Thanks Man!!!



















Tony219er said:


> Anti Arkkukangas's RPM 360-
> Solid red
> 
> Say that name 5x real fast lol.


----------



## Tony219er

AnttiArkku said:


> First picture: Octane set
> Second picture: Bow Fitter's set
> 
> Bowtech RPM 360
> 65# (measured)
> 28" (measured)
> 450 gr. D6 fmj
> Peep and d-loop
> 
> Thanks Man!!!
> 
> View attachment 3861257
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861265


Looks great Anti. I'm glad you like it and looks like you got a pretty good speed gain with the new setup. Thanks again for posting this and more importantly thanks for your support.


----------



## PREZ

Pm sent....


----------



## Tony219er

Leonard Marsh's Prodigy-
Flo orange


----------



## Tony219er

Steve Preziosi's BTX 28-
Black, charcoal, with white pinstripe


----------



## PREZ

They look awesome Tony.


----------



## canon

Pm sent on string price


----------



## Tony219er

Ted Reinhardt's Prodigy-
Baby blue, silver, with black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Dave Thompson's Experience-
Flo orange and black, silver tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Ted Reinhardt's Prodigy-
> Baby blue, silver, with black pinstripe



All served up in black and clear servings.....


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Dave Thompson's Experience-
> Flo orange and black, silver tiger streaks


All served up in flo orange and clear servings....


----------



## Tony219er

Ted Reinhardt's D340- (shooting string only) 
Hunter green, bright yellow, with black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Taylor Musil's Energy 32-
White with dark brown/bronze tiger streaks and black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Thomas Goss's Z7 Extreme-
Flo orange and black


----------



## grilling09

Tag


----------



## bowtech2006

As always Tony great looking strings!


----------



## grilling09

Tag


----------



## Tony219er

Thomas Tiwater's Experience-
Solid red


----------



## Tony219er

Steve Richard's Brute X-
Black, blue, with flo green pinstripe


----------



## dlh30m

Wow I should of went with that red

Sent from my N9130 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Joni Avist's RPM 360-
Red and white


----------



## Tony219er

Taylor Musil's Energy 32-
White with dark brown and bronze tiger streaks and black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Dana Swisher's Katera XL-
Solid black


----------



## Tony219er

Branden Stanley's Apprentice II-
Solid flo green


----------



## Tony219er

Kevin Dickerson's Insanity CPX-
Black and silver with hunter green pinstripe


----------



## PAKraig

Tony219er said:


> Kevin Dickerson's Insanity CPX-
> Black and silver with hunter green pinstripe


Reading the description in my email before opening the thread I thought that green would never show up against the black but that looks GREAT!


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> Reading the description in my email before opening the thread I thought that green would never show up against the black but that looks GREAT!


I didn't think it was going to show up either but I was wrong, they are pretty sharp!


----------



## Tony219er

Somehow I've forgotten to post pictures of the last few string orders but here we go again.


----------



## Tony219er

Paul Bruno's BTX 31-
Electric blue, silver, with black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Jeff Hagman's Evo-
Flo orange, silver, with black pinstripe (shooting string only)


----------



## redwings423

Strings are awesome Tony, thanks again. The guy who installed them was super impressed and interested in your work.


----------



## Tony219er

redwings423 said:


> Strings are awesome Tony, thanks again. The guy who installed them was super impressed and interested in your work.


Looks great man and I'm glad you like them. Good luck and shoot often!


----------



## Tony219er

Allison Brunk's BTX 31-
White, flo orange, black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Cody Kraut's Chill X- Electric blue, white, with black pinstripe


----------



## djmann

Any ideas on what would go well on a kryptek highlander prodigy? Im thinking a two color with flo green pinstripe.

Sent from my LGLS665 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

djmann said:


> Any ideas on what would go well on a kryptek highlander prodigy? Im thinking a two color with flo green pinstripe.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS665 using Tapatalk


Something with some tan or brown and possibly a highlight color like you stated. Maybe black, brown, flo yellow pinstripe.


----------



## Tony219er

Raphael Gamelin's E32-
Flo orange and blue


----------



## Tony219er

Here's a unique one...

Timothy Petrain's Def-con M7-
Silver with black/red/bright yellow tiger streaks


----------



## bowhuntin_KS

Excited to see mine!


----------



## Tony219er

bowhuntin_KS said:


> Excited to see mine!


Marcus Kadau's Prime Rival-
Hunter green and black, silver tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Raphael Gamelin's E32-
> Flo orange and blue


Couple more pics.


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Here's a unique one...
> 
> Timothy Petrain's Def-con M7-
> Silver with black/red/bright yellow tiger streaks


Served up.


----------



## mikehoyme

Beautiful work!


----------



## BOWCHIEF

Payment sent for charcoal and black with flo green tiger stripes for my bowtech BTX-31. Thanks!


----------



## Tony219er

Hey guys just wanted to let everyone know that I'm on vacation until May 18th so I most likely won't be answering PM's as soon as I usually do. 

I'm still taking string orders through my website. Thanks again everyone for the continued support!


----------



## Tony219er

OK fella's the Bomar stops ARE back in stock and available on my website again!


----------



## Tony219er

Gil Marquez's Hoyt Havoctec-
Hunter green, medium brown, with flo green pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Mike Hoyme's APA Mamba M34-
Black and charcoal


----------



## Tony219er

Chad Whitlach's Def Con M6-
White with tan and black tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

James Martinez's Invasion-
Red, black, with silver pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Jack Newman's BTX 31-
Charcoal with black and flo green tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Joe Raio's Experience-
Solid blue


----------



## Tony219er

Scott Pope's Experience- 
Black and cranberry


----------



## Tony219er

Greg Farmer's Prodigy-
Sand, sage, dark brown tricolor


----------



## Tony219er

Andrew Lundy's Bear Attack-
Flo green and bright orange


----------



## Tony219er

Tim Clapper's Prodigy-
Flo green with black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Hey guys and gals, Idk if it's good news or not but I am officially going to be accepting bows again for strings and tuning work. I had to stop taking bows for awhile due to a crazy work schedule but things have gone back to normal. It's something I sincerely enjoy doing so it's a no brainer for me! I look forward to talking and working for you guys again!


----------



## Tony219er

Daniel Weldon's Invasion-
Solid flo green


----------



## Tony219er

Simon Hopper's Specialist-
Flo green and red


----------



## Tony219er

Simon Hopper's Carbon Element-
Flo pink and flo purple 










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Troy Whitmore's GT500-
Flo orange string.... 
Charcoal with black serving on the cables.... 










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Tommy Chavez's D350- 
Solid red 










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Troy Whitmore's GT500-
> Flo orange string....
> Charcoal with black serving on the cables....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Not sure what happened with the first pic but everything that's flo orange looks flo green?


----------



## loveha

Tony219er said:


> Not sure what happened with the first pic but everything that's flo orange looks flo green?


Looks like a filter on the picture.


----------



## Tony219er

loveha said:


> Looks like a filter on the picture.


Yeah I guess so. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Steve Hendrickson's Invasion-
Solid black 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Michael Lewis's Insanity CPX-
Solid red 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

I am extremely happy to say for the first time EVER I am running a build time on strings of 3-5 business days and it feels damn good to be all caught up! Some guys orders are shipping a day after they ordered!


----------



## huntertroy

Beautiful strings. What speed nocks are you using?


----------



## Tony219er

huntertroy said:


> Beautiful strings. What speed nocks are you using?


Thanks man. I use Pine Ridge or brass nocks. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> Michael Lewis's Insanity CPX-
> Solid red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Paul Robicheau's Prodigy-
Flo purple and electric blue with flo purple and clear servings 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Daniel Borche's Insanity CPX-
Flo green, cocobola, with dark brown pinstripe....black and clear servings 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Jared Salazar's Invasion-
Solid flo pink 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Destroyer-
Solid flo yellow 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## King8957

Tony219er, I'm looking to get my Expierence super tuned. Are you taking bows now?


----------



## Tony219er

King8957 said:


> Tony219er, I'm looking to get my Expierence super tuned. Are you taking bows now?


Yes sir. Shoot me a PM or give me a call and we'll go over everything and get you taken care of!


----------



## psychobaby111

Anyone have a pick of flow yellow flow red with a black pin


----------



## Tony219er

psychobaby111 said:


> Anyone have a pick of flow yellow flow red with a black pin


There's a picture of flo yellow, red, black pinstripe on one of the first pages of this thread. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BOWCHIEF

Tony219er said:


> Jack Newman's BTX 31-
> Charcoal with black and flo green tiger streaks


Just wanted to say thanks Tony for the truly top quality and great looking strings! They are shooting lights out and I couldn't be happier! Thanks brother!


----------



## Tony219er

Thanks for the feedback Jack and I apologize for the mixup with the speed nock colors. Thanks again for posting and have a good, safe holiday weekend!


----------



## Tony219er

Guys I have been quoting a 3-5 day build time on string orders but am out of black material and of course every order I have right now has some sort of black in it. I placed an order through Brownell on 6/21 and told them to overnight it but apparently that was too compicated because I still have not received my order. I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## Tony219er

Some pics of a custom shop Destroyer 350 I'm building for myself. There's just something about the Destroyer's that I can't get away from, they're still at the top of the heap when compared to any bow on the market. 

Tactical Black Barnsdale's
Tactical Extreme Gray cams and mods
Riser will also be Tactical Extreme Gray
It should be pretty sharp with the black accessories. 











Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Tony219er said:


> Some pics of a custom shop Destroyer 350 I'm building for myself. There's just something about the Destroyer's that I can't get away from, they're still at the top of the heap when compared to any bow on the market.
> 
> Tactical Black Barnsdale's
> Tactical Extreme Gray cams and mods
> Riser will also be Tactical Extreme Gray
> It should be pretty sharp with the black accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Should be very sharp!


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> Should be very sharp!


Thanks brother. If I don't go with the Tactical Extreme Gray riser I think Kryptek Typhon would look sharp......who knows. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

Hi Tony  Long time no talk. Good to see you're still making some of the best strings in the industry.


----------



## Tony219er

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> Hi Tony  Long time no talk. Good to see you're still making some of the best strings in the industry.


Thanks brother! Yeah man took a little break but back at it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Buford Perry's Switchback-
Flo green and black 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Westin Everhart's Brute X-
Black, silver, with red pinstripe 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

My Destroyer 350-
Flo yellow, grey, with black pinstripe 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BOWCHIEF

Tony219er said:


> Thanks for the feedback Jack and I apologize for the mixup with the speed nock colors. Thanks again for posting and have a good, safe holiday weekend!


And here she is.


----------



## Tony219er

BOWCHIEF said:


> And here she is.
> View attachment 4481338


Nasty! I love the side plates, and the strings ain't too shabby either! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Derek Chappell's CPXL-
Black with red pinstripe 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Derek Chappell's CPXL-
Silver with red pinstripe 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Tony219er said:


> My Destroyer 350-
> Flo yellow, grey, with black pinstripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Hayden Cragoe's Faktor 34-
Bright orange, grey, with red pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Frank Vrandack's Strother Moxie-
Black and silver 

















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Lamarcus Phillip's RPM 360-
Flo yellow and black with red pinstripe 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Marko Kangasmaki's BTX 31-
Silver, bright orange, with black pinstripe 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Marko Kangasmaki's Carbon Overdrive-
Cocobola with tan, brown, black tricolor 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Adam Wipfli's Nitrum Turbo-
White, electric blue, with red pinstripe 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

My soon to be Kryptek Raid D350-
White, silver, with black pinstripe 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## psychobaby111

Just picked up a used Hoyt element it's going to need a new set soon. I really like the flow yellow black with the red pin.


----------



## Tony219er

psychobaby111 said:


> Just picked up a used Hoyt element it's going to need a new set soon. I really like the flow yellow black with the red pin.


Yeah that one is sharp. Let me know when you're ready and I'll take care of it. Build time right now is about 2-4 days. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

A little sneak peek at the first and only bow Kolorfused in Kryptek Raid.......more pictures to follow.


----------



## Tony219er

Ken Raterink's RPM-
Solid black 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Amanda Kruger's Impulse 34-
Charcoal with bright yellow and cranberry tiger streaks


----------



## PAKraig

Tony219er said:


> A little sneak peek at the first and only bow Kolorfused in Kryptek Raid.......more pictures to follow.


Great idea! :wink: Looks awesome. FLX is Kolorfuseable?


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> Great idea! :wink: Looks awesome. FLX is Kolorfuseable?


Yeah it looks good so far and should be pretty sharp once it's assembled. When Bill called me last week and told me that Kolorfusion finally got the licensing from Kryptek for the Raid pattern. For whatever reason they weren't able to use that pattern until last week. 

Yes sir on the Flx guard. I think the grey cams should set off the greys in the riser pretty well.....at least I hope so lol. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

Tony219er said:


> A little sneak peek at the first and only bow Kolorfused in Kryptek Raid.......more pictures to follow.


I thought Raid would be lighter, but I really like it. Glad they finally got the licensing. I waiting to get a bow in Raid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Ryjax said:


> I thought Raid would be lighter, but I really like it. Glad they finally got the licensing. I waiting to get a bow in Raid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too but from talking to him he told me it's showing up alot darker in the pictures than it looks in person. I'll be the judge of that when I get it back and will definitely try to get some good pictures once it's assembled.


----------



## BradMc26

Do you have any pics of Green/Silver with a Cedar or Buckskin pinstripe?


----------



## Tony219er

BradMc26 said:


> Do you have any pics of Green/Silver with a Cedar or Buckskin pinstripe?


If I do it'd be on this thread but I can't remember building that combo. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

Tony219er said:


> Me too but from talking to him he told me it's showing up alot darker in the pictures than it looks in person. I'll be the judge of that when I get it back and will definitely try to get some good pictures once it's assembled.


I will be watching for them. Hope you have been doing well brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Ryjax said:


> I thought Raid would be lighter, but I really like it. Glad they finally got the licensing. I waiting to get a bow in Raid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing when I first saw the pics, but I know from my own Kolorfusion bows that pictures and first-hand are usually a bit different.

Just realized there's no holes in those pockets yet Tony!


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I first saw the pics, but I know from my own Kolorfusion bows that pictures and first-hand are usually a bit different.
> 
> Just realized there's no holes in those pockets yet Tony!


Yeah man no holes yet. I didn't want the powder coating messing up the diameter of the holes. No doubt that I will definitely be pinning the limbs though. Those plastic spacer's just don't make me feel good about the security of the limbs and pockets. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Here's a few pictures of the Kryptek Raid D350. I took these last night and the flash is making it look more black and white when it's more grayish than anything. Regardless it looks badass.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

That bow is killer!


----------



## dnv23

I really like that pattern! Congrats on the bow, the cams look very nice also.


----------



## Tony219er

dnv23 said:


> I really like that pattern! Congrats on the bow, the cams look very nice also.





MELLY-MEL said:


> That bow is killer!


Thanks guys. I still think that the Destroyer's and Invasion are a few of the best bows available at any price....newer isn't always better. 

I'll get some better pictures in some natural lighting this afternoon. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

Tony219er said:


> Here's a few pictures of the Kryptek Raid D350. I took these last night and the flash is making it look more black and white when it's more grayish than anything. Regardless it looks badass.


That's more like what I was expecting! Looks killer bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thexus

Sick bow!


----------



## Tony219er

Here's some pictures of the Kryptek Raid Kolorfused D350 in natural lighting with no flash. This is as close to true colors as I can get with the camera. I can honestly say this pattern and Neptune are the best Kryptek patterns I've seen. 

Let me know what you guys think about it. Honest feedback no matter if it's positive or negative.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Oh man! That looks almost as good as my Neptune 340. Lol


----------



## nick060200

Looks really good.


----------



## psychobaby111

I wonder what flow yellow sage and a red pin would look like on a camo Hoyt element?


----------



## Tony219er

Thomas Chavez's Infinite Edge-
Flo pink, flo purple, with black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

psychobaby111 said:


> I wonder what flow yellow sage and a red pin would look like on a camo Hoyt element?


Sounds a little bit odd lol.


----------



## PAKraig

Tony219er said:


> Here's some pictures of the Kryptek Raid Kolorfused D350 in natural lighting with no flash. This is as close to true colors as I can get with the camera. I can honestly say this pattern and Neptune are the best Kryptek patterns I've seen.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think about it. Honest feedback no matter if it's positive or negative.


I quoted my favorite picture, because, to me, this is what a bow should look like, the shape of the riser, the almost parallel limbs, very classic. I guess I'm still not used to the center pivot bows even though i like to shoot them :embara:

I think the Destroyer looks really awesome Tony! (meanwhile I'm looking up Kryptek Neptune) I love the colors in the Raid pattern, but the Kryptek pattern to me is hit and miss....some days I like it, other days not so much. And, to be honest, I wasn't really expecting it to look so good with the decorated limb pockets too; thought maybe it would be a little too much, but with the all-black limbs, it really works. 

Gone are the days of hunting with a boring old bow because it shoots good and has killed lots of deer. Now we can have our cake and eat it too! 

You really did a top notch job on the cams and strings as well. Those end loops are ridiculous......no separation at all!

How's she shoot? Let's see some groups! :moviecorn


----------



## madman350

Looks super. I'm not sure I like the camo on the stab, maybe if the stab was the same color as the cams or limbs? Sorry that's as harsh as I can be lol.


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> I quoted my favorite picture, because, to me, this is what a bow should look like, the shape of the riser, the almost parallel limbs, very classic. I guess I'm still not used to the center pivot bows even though i like to shoot them :embara:
> 
> I think the Destroyer looks really awesome Tony! (meanwhile I'm looking up Kryptek Neptune) I love the colors in the Raid pattern, but the Kryptek pattern to me is hit and miss....some days I like it, other days not so much. And, to be honest, I wasn't really expecting it to look so good with the decorated limb pockets too; thought maybe it would be a little too much, but with the all-black limbs, it really works.
> 
> Gone are the days of hunting with a boring old bow because it shoots good and has killed lots of deer. Now we can have our cake and eat it too!
> 
> You really did a top notch job on the cams and strings as well. Those end loops are ridiculous......no separation at all!
> 
> How's she shoot? Let's see some groups! :moviecorn


I agree, I love the "simple" look of the Destroyer's. You want to see groups? H'okay.....I'll take some shots at 10 yards and call it my 100 yard groups like everyone else on here lolololol. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

madman350 said:


> Looks super. I'm not sure I like the camo on the stab, maybe if the stab was the same color as the cams or limbs? Sorry that's as harsh as I can be lol.


Damn man you're harsh! I've gone back and forth between the coated stab and a black one and to me the coated looks better because it seems to flow better with the coated string stop. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster

Nice looking bow , what are u running on turnaround on strings right now ? Thanks


----------



## Tony219er

Doebuster said:


> Nice looking bow , what are u running on turnaround on strings right now ? Thanks


About 7-10 days. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## alundy18

Pm sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Matthew Steele's Insanity CPX-
Charcoal and red


----------



## Tony219er

Jack Newman's Carbon Overdrive-
Charcoal with red and black tiger streaks


----------



## Tony219er

Just wanted to let you guys know I'm running around 2-3 weeks on build time for strings. 

My day job in the building trades has me working 50-60 hours a week so my spare time is pretty non existent and will be for the rest of the year. Anyone who has an order in right now who can't wait the couple weeks please let me know and I'll take care of it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BOWCHIEF

Tony219er said:


> Jack Newman's Carbon Overdrive-
> Charcoal with red and black tiger streaks


Looks awesome Tony! I must say I'm a fan of the new charcoal color as it looks great on black bows. Thanks for another top quality set of strings and the 'old school' string silencers! :thumbs_up


----------



## Tony219er

BOWCHIEF said:


> Looks awesome Tony! I must say I'm a fan of the new charcoal color as it looks great on black bows. Thanks for another top quality set of strings and the 'old school' string silencers!


Glad you like them Jack. I only had 4 of the old style Bowtech string dampeners left so I put one on each cable and two on the string and used them as speed nocks for the string. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Jason Halsey's Carbon Overdrive-
Red, silver, with black pinstripe


----------



## Tony219er

Chris Simmons Specialist-
Flo orange


----------



## lumbermill

Very nice! Way cheaper than the $309 the local "pro shop" just charged me for a string/cable set and paper tune. Plus there's more included. It looks like I've found my new string maker.


----------



## Tony219er

lumbermill said:


> Very nice! Way cheaper than the $309 the local "pro shop" just charged me for a string/cable set and paper tune. Plus there's more included. It looks like I've found my new string maker.


Holy chit man! I knew I was underpriced.....time to fix that lol. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

lumbermill said:


> Very nice! Way cheaper than the $309 the local "pro shop" just charged me for a string/cable set and paper tune. Plus there's more included. It looks like I've found my new string maker.


Did they give you a kiss?

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Did they give you a kiss?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


Hopefully a happy ending too! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Destroyer- charcoal, flo yellow, black pinstripe 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

RPM 360- Solid flo orange 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Destroyer shooting string- red, blue, flo orange pinstripe 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dew hunter

That looks like mine

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Ryan Valach's RPM- 
Blue, white, with red pinstripe


----------



## RTILLER

Tagged


----------



## acuyouthguy

Still throwing arrows with your strings and tune --- two firsts in three days. Thanks my brotha


----------



## PAKraig

Tony219er said:


> Destroyer- charcoal, flo yellow, black pinstripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hey that's not where speed buttons are supposed to go on a Destroyer! Something you'd care to share??


----------



## Tony219er

acuyouthguy said:


> Still throwing arrows with your strings and tune --- two firsts in three days. Thanks my brotha


Awesome pictures man! Thanks for sharing and I appreciate the support! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> Hey that's not where speed buttons are supposed to go on a Destroyer! Something you'd care to share??


That's where I put them yo!! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Hey guys for the people who have current orders in with me they are probably going to be delayed by approximately 5-7 days. I just bought a new house and am in the process of moving. Once I get my string building equipment set up I'll be back to doing what I do best lol. 

Thanks for your patience and understanding. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Tony219er said:


> That's where I put them yo!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thought maybe you did some testing that made this placement optimal. We're building a new house right now and not looking forward to packing...........Good luck with the move!


----------



## Tony219er

PAKraig said:


> Thought maybe you did some testing that made this placement optimal. We're building a new house right now and not looking forward to packing...........Good luck with the move!


That's exactly what this is. Those are locations that I played with on my personal bow for awhile so that's where I put them now. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mike hauncho#1

The new string and tune are awesome. First shot at 30 yds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

mike hauncho#1 said:


> The new string and tune are awesome. First shot at 30 yds
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome man thanks for sharing! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BOWCHIEF

Tony, just want to confirm you got my message thru PayPal that I still want the strings I ordered for my overdrive back in October. Thanks. 
Jack


----------



## bassmasterjk

tagged


----------



## Tony219er

BOWCHIEF said:


> Tony, just want to confirm you got my message thru PayPal that I still want the strings I ordered for my overdrive back in October. Thanks.
> Jack


Hey Jack I did indeed get the message and replied back to your email. I truly do apologize for the inconvenience and my screw up in overlooking your order. My mistake that will be made right this weekend!!! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BOWCHIEF

No problem at all Tony. Looking forward to the strings


----------



## Biggamehunterto

Just ordered a set, what is the turnaround time now?
Thanks.


----------



## Tony219er

Biggamehunterto said:


> Just ordered a set, what is the turnaround time now?
> Thanks.


Thanks for your order, approximately 2-3 weeks. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## caa2277

Tony, what color combo would you do to accommodate a Reign 7 in Sitka elevated?


----------



## Tony219er

caa2277 said:


> Tony, what color combo would you do to accommodate a Reign 7 in Sitka elevated?


Sorry for the delayed response. I'd go with the tan, brown, black tri-color with white and then wrap it up with black servings! That's a killer looking combo. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## blmarlin

Hi Tony, did you get my pm about getting some barnsdale limbs, strings and a tune for my destroyer?


----------



## krist003

Anyone know where Tony is? I placed an order on the 2nd and have not heard anything. No response to PM either. Hopefully he is hunting...


----------



## rackfreak210

I haven't tried to pm him yet but i put my order in on December 26th and haven't received my strings yet. Hopefully they will be coming soom


----------



## Tony219er

blmarlin said:


> Hi Tony, did you get my pm about getting some barnsdale limbs, strings and a tune for my destroyer?


Yes sir pm replied to. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

krist003 said:


> Anyone know where Tony is? I placed an order on the 2nd and have not heard anything. No response to PM either. Hopefully he is hunting...


Sorry buddy I received your order and replied to your pm. They will be done this week. If you guys need to get in touch with me the best thing is to call me. Thanks again for your order. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

rackfreak210 said:


> I haven't tried to pm him yet but i put my order in on December 26th and haven't received my strings yet. Hopefully they will be coming soom


Yes sir I believe yours shipped the other day. Thanks again for your continued support!!! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rackfreak210

Yessir i knew they would be coming soon. Thank you much i got a couple more sets i will be ordering soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Tony, what type of speednock/speed sleeves are you offering on strings at this time?


----------



## jodipuma

Can't wait to see my option 6 strings


----------



## Tony219er

nicko said:


> Tony, what type of speednock/speed sleeves are you offering on strings at this time?


I usually use Nitro buttons wrapped in shrink wrap. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jodipuma

Any more string pics?


----------



## Tony219er

jodipuma said:


> Any more string pics?


Man I've been meaning to post a bunch more but anymore I'm getting kinda lazy and I just package them up lol. I'm going to start taking pictures of each and every set like I used to! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jodipuma

Tony219er said:


> Man I've been meaning to post a bunch more but anymore I'm getting kinda lazy and I just package them up lol. I'm going to start taking pictures of each and every set like I used to!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I miss all the cool color combos everybody gets haha! My buddy sofakingbest pmed you about getting his e32 done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

jodipuma said:


> I miss all the cool color combos everybody gets haha! My buddy sofakingbest pmed you about getting his e32 done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will check my PM's now, that's another thing I have been slacking on is staying on top of those. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## C.D.T

Heya Tony. Not sure if you realise that you website seems to be down. 
Was about to use the link to recommend you to a group of people looking to get strings made


----------



## muskykris

Is tony still making strings?


----------



## huntergm1

muskykris said:


> Is tony still making strings?


I hope so, I really like his strings...


----------



## Bkimbel42

Pm sent!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkimbel42

Pm sent!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rockit2300

Hello,I need new strings and i want you to do a total set up of my bow.My best friend had a small bow shop and i always watched him,hunted ,practiced together,well he passed away and i bought a new 2014 elite e35 several years back and set it up myself,ive killed w/it and shoots ok,but i need a pro to check it so i know its right and also how far off i was if possible.
Thanks Bob.....
p.s. im ready to send anytime...


----------



## madman350

old thread resurrect. this thread had tons string color combos and bow pics . arguably the best thread on this site. does anyone know what happened to them all ? !


----------



## madman350

madman350 said:


> old thread resurrect. this thread had tons string color combos and bow pics . arguably the best thread on this site. does anyone know what happened to them all ? !


ttt


----------



## madman350

ttt, anyone know where all the great bow and string pics went?


----------



## bowhuntercoop

madman350 said:


> ttt, anyone know where all the great bow and string pics went?


Most we’re uploaded with photo bucket. Once photo bucket went to a paid service and guys didn’t pay for an account the pics got deleted. Some of them still show up last time I checked the thread.


----------



## madman350

thanks for the update, ill look into a few of the random pages in the thread and see if i can see a few. he had great pics in there, and a couple not so great like that one where the destroyer came to life in the press jumped out and busted up some of the poor guys teeth. i hope hes got them dental bills paid off by now, lol.


----------



## Mtmbk

Are you still doing bow strings and tune


----------



## Kammeg

He’s passed away. I believe it was a car accident a few months ago.


----------

